# Media  > Games >  Marvel's Avengers

## Immortal Weapon

Release date: May 15, 2020

I can't be the only one mad that Hawkeye got snubbed.

----------


## Midvillian1322

What do you think about constant Addons for years to come, all included with the price of the game? Think this game gonna cost more then 60 or they hope by doing the Destiny Model without the extra cost will just help sale way more units to begin with?

Also there was a little more footage at the panel. Hank Pym out of costume shrinking a giant machine with a shrinking gun


They also said all added heroes and additional missions and expansion will be free of cost and theres no pay to win loot boxes. But I don't recall them saying anything about Cosmetic micro transactions. Wonder if Costumes is where they hope to make money. Have to watch it again an listein closer

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> What do you think about constant Addons for years to come, all included with the price of the game? Think this game gonna cost more then 60 or they hope by doing the Destiny Model without the extra cost will just help sale way more units to begin with?
> 
> Also there was a little more footage at the panel. Hank Pym out of costume shrinking a giant machine with a shrinking gun
> 
> 
> They also said all added heroes and additional missions and expansion will be free of cost and theres no pay to win loot boxes. But I don't recall them saying anything about Cosmetic micro transactions. Wonder if Costumes is where they hope to make money. Have to watch it again an listein closer


They didn't go to any details. They left it at free DLC and no loot boxes. More detailed info might get dropped in streams.

----------


## Nyssane

Young Hank gives me hope for playable young Janet.

But I felt the entire game seemed kinda meh from what little they showed of it.

----------


## U.N. Owen

Considering Bruce mentioned a Terrigen reactor, I wouldn't be surprised if we got an Inhumans plot or sub-plot since that is pretty obviously Kamala narrating.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

I don't exactly have high hopes for this primarily due to so little being shown at what is their big panel. Dragons Quest Builder 2 shown more than this and I find that frustrating. 

And to have a video about the actors giving some thoughts on the characters as opposed to showing game-play isn't a good sign. Kind of like it isn't even done. Sure they can reveal that later, but for the main event of the panel, outside of being a Marvel fan, why would I care about this?

----------


## Midvillian1322

> They didn't go to any details. They left it at free DLC and no loot boxes. More detailed info might get dropped in streams.


Yea werre almost a year away im not expecting much for awhile.

Was that actual gameplay footage mixed in with cutscenes? There a couple times the cinematic shots seem to transition into something that looks like game play for just a second. Iono maybe not, overall other then the story and free DlC for years to come they didn't give us much gameplay wise.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I don't exactly have high hopes for this primarily due to so little being shown at what is their big panel. Dragons Quest Builder 2 shown more than this and I find that frustrating. 
> 
> And to have a video about the actors giving some thoughts on the characters as opposed to showing game-play isn't a good sign. Kind of like it isn't even done. Sure they can reveal that later, but for the main event of the panel, outside of being a Marvel fan, why would I care about this?


The game is still a year away almost. And the world are Marvel fans at this point so it was always gonna be a big deal.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I don't exactly have high hopes for this primarily due to so little being shown at what is their big panel. Dragons Quest Builder 2 shown more than this and I find that frustrating. 
> 
> And to have a video about the actors giving some thoughts on the characters as opposed to showing game-play isn't a good sign. Kind of like it isn't even done. Sure they can reveal that later, but for the main event of the panel, outside of being a Marvel fan, why would I care about this?


They have playable demos behind closed doors. Guess they are not ready to reveal gameplay to the public.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Yea werre almost a year away im not expecting much for awhile.
> 
> Was that actual gameplay footage mixed in with cutscenes? There a couple times the cinematic shots seem to transition into something that looks like game play for just a second. Iono maybe not, overall other then the story and free DlC for years to come they didn't give us much gameplay wise.


There was some actual gameplay peppered into the trailer.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

> They have playable demos behind closed doors. Guess they are not ready to reveal gameplay to the public.


That's the part that concerns me. It releases in a year and we've seen little of how it plays outside of some flashy animations peppered into the trailer.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> That's the part that concerns me. It releases in a year and we've seen little of how it plays outside of some flashy animations peppered into the trailer.


It's not any different from how CD Project Red has been handling Cyberpunk.

----------


## Frontier

I'm not really crazy about some of the designs, especially Cap's. Voice acting sounds decent. 

The base roster being just the OG!MCU Avengers minus Hawkeye is a bit of a bummer, but at least they'll be adding more stuff for free. Kind of interesting to see what kind of experience that makes it as a game updating with new playable characters and environemnts while still having a base single-player campaign. 

Looks like you get to play as all of The Avengers which is much better then what I was worried about (something like _The Division_ or _Destiny_). The gameplay will live or die on how fun it is to play each Avenger and how distinct they feel from each other. Considering they are also adding more characters it will be interesting to see what kind of balance they strike.

Not as impressed as I was with Spider-Man PS4 but looking forward to seeing more nonetheless.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Gonna be perfectly honest after hearing that this will be an online multiplayer game my hype is dropping. I was really hoping for something more along the lines of Spider-Man.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Gonna be perfectly honest after hearing that this will be an online multiplayer game my hype is dropping. I was really hoping for something more along the lines of Spider-Man.


The online multiplayer is part of the game. There's a single player campaign.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

> It's not any different from how CD Project Red has been handling Cyberpunk.


Cyber punk had its game-play reveal last year though

----------


## Fearless

I think it looks really promising. I'm not crazy about the design/voice for Captain America but the brief moments of gameplay shown in the trailer are really exciting. Tony, Thor, Hulk, Cap, and Black Widow all look pretty distinctly different from each other to play which will add to the team-based aspect of working with friends and everyone having their own role. The issue I think is they don't look distinct enough as their own versions of these characters for this game so it doesn't really feel like they stand out so it makes everyone draw immediate comparisons to the most well-known versions of them, the MCU ones.

Hearing confirmation that there will be more heroes _and_ regions added to the game and that all that will be free is big. There are so many tone deaf and out of touch devs these days that I'm surprised that part of this game isn't getting more praise.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

It's hard to praise when most people don't know what kind of game they're getting. Having character and regions be free means there will be a compromise. Is it going to have a bunch of MTX attached? Will there be pay to win elements?

----------


## Vic Vega

No Hawkeye, but a cameo from Hank Pym (dressed in a version of his Scientific Adventurer gear) make me certain he (and others) will show up eventually.

Near as I can tell the game play looks like a cross between the Ultimate Alliance games and Destiny.

Should be interesting.

----------


## Havok83

> I can't be the only one mad that Hawkeye got snubbed.


Yes you are. He sucks

Not feeling the MCU inspired roster which makes this look so dated. This is how you promote an Avengers game from 10 years ago, but not today. I know more will be added but that reveal just made it underwhelming

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Yes you are. He sucks
> 
> Not feeling the MCU inspired roster which makes this look so dated. This is how you promote an Avengers game from 10 years ago, but not today. I know more will be added but that reveal just made it underwhelming


A-Day would have never happened if Clint was there.

That roster is what the mainstream public recognizes the Avengers to be. I can't call it outdated until the MCU actually moves on from that line-up.

----------


## Hypestyle

I wonder what villains will you get to face. what type of drones, what type of B-level bosses, what major villains?
also there should be rescue missions not based on combat.  some puzzles to solve, etc.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I wonder what villains will you get to face. what type of drones, what type of B-level bosses, what major villains?
> also there should be rescue missions not based on combat.  some puzzles to solve, etc.


The trailer showed Taskmaster and Abomination. It was nice to see them show up. Makes me hope we get the Masters of Evil.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

This video perfectly highlights my concerns about what Marvels Avengers actually will be when it arrives next year.




I would be very hesitant about pre ordering it just yet until we know for certain. No one wants an Anthem clone for the Avengers.

----------


## Havok83

> A-Day would have never happened if Clint was there.
> 
> That roster is what the mainstream public recognizes the Avengers to be. I can't call it outdated until the MCU actually moves on from that line-up.


This isnt based on the MCU and doesnt need synergy with it in order to sell. Even the MCU has moved on from this lineup so havent it strictly be based off the team from 10 years ago minus Hawkeye does feel dated.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> This isnt based on the MCU and doesnt need synergy with it in order to sell. Even the MCU has moved on from this lineup so havent it strictly be based off the team from 10 years ago minus Hawkeye does feel dated.


Yet it using the MCU team and people being upset about Hawkeye exclusion is part of the negative reception of the trailer. The lineup is still fresh in people minds so outdated it is not.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> I would be very hesitant about pre ordering it just yet until we know for certain. No one wants an Anthem clone for the Avengers.


No one wants an Anthem clone for anything.  

A constantly evolving game can and has been done and done well (Warframe, Path of Exile), but it depends on how dedicated the studio is to it.  

Larger studios seem more likely to drop a game if it doesn't immediately set the world on fire.

----------


## Havok83

> *Yet it using the MCU team* and people being upset about Hawkeye exclusion is part of the negative reception of the trailer. The lineup is still fresh in people minds so outdated it is not.


LOL....exactly my point. It using the MCU lineup from 10 YEARS ago is why its getting a negative reception. Had it included the 5 same characters yet thrown more recent additions like Captain Marvel, Black Panther and Scarlet Witch, the lineup would have felt more fresh

----------


## Midvillian1322

> It's hard to praise when most people don't know what kind of game they're getting. Having character and regions be free means there will be a compromise. Is it going to have a bunch of MTX attached? Will there be pay to win elements?


They said no pay to win or Lootboxes.  But I'm sure they're will be MTX for skins and cosmetics.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> LOL....exactly my point. *It using the MCU lineup from 10 YEARS ago is why its getting a negative reception.* Had it included the 5 same characters yet thrown more recent additions like Captain Marvel, Black Panther and Scarlet Witch, the lineup would have felt more fresh


No it's not. The negative reception is due to how terrible they look. The look of the costumes and character models are not flattering at all. They all seem like stunt doubles than the actual heroes.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

The faces do look off.  They should either go for a slightly more stylized look or use actual face models.  The kinda-but-not-really MCU look they're going for isn't doing them any favors.

----------


## Vic Vega

> The faces do look off.  They should either go for a slightly more stylized look or use actual face models.  The kinda-but-not-really MCU look they're going for isn't doing them any favors.


I figure actual face models are out of the question because MCU Actor's likenesses=$$$$$$.

So it looks like they put Uncharted characters in Avengers costumes.

----------


## Havok83

> No it's not. The negative reception is due to how terrible they look. The look of the costumes and character models are not flattering at all. They all seem like stunt doubles than the actual heroes.


Maybe not to you but Ive seen plenty of negative reception to the announce roster across multiple boards and critics across the net

----------


## Arsenal

I’m not sold yet but they’ve peaked my interest. 

Will have to wait until the game play reveal before I decide where I stand.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> They said no pay to win or Lootboxes.  But I'm sure they're will be MTX for skins and cosmetics.


Which will immediately get a lot of angry feedback since people will immediately ask why Spider-Man can have dozens of costumes for nothing and this cant. Also how many characters can really suit dozens of costumes? Iron Man sure, but I debate how much they could vary Hulk for example.

If theres legitimate DLC at reasonable prices that are one time purchases, thats okay. Its if they try to involve some stupid crystals nonsense like on mobiles that we should be worried, alongside the feeling that they launch with a half done game and it only feels complete after a year, rather than starting with a great package and expanding on it with solo missions or mini campaigns for specific characters to go alongside the larger storylines. Hank Pym being in basically confirms Ultron will turn up st some point.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I’m not sold yet but they’ve peaked my interest. 
> 
> Will have to wait until the game play reveal before I decide where I stand.


Given I assume any gameplay on display at E3 will likely be from the prologue setup in San Francisco I would be careful not to assume the main game would be as story driven or not forcing multiplayer. Wait until we’ve seen stuff from the core game to make our mind up.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Game Informer wrote an article detailing the gameplay demo that the developers have behind closed doors. He noted that the press didn't get to play but a presenter did.

https://www.gameinformer.com/e3-2019...u-need-to-know

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I have to admit reading that interview quelled some of my concerns with the game - clearly they have a way to go but if missions work as they say and we can honestly play virtually everything by ourselves if we want to AND we don’t feel obligated to spend money on costumes or something else they try to sneak in later, this could be a really fun game. I just hope they don’t push paying for gear or other non essential materials by making customisations a grind otherwise.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> I figure actual face models are out of the question because MCU Actor's likenesses=$$$$$$.


They don't necessarily have to be the actual MCU actors.  But if they want to go with a realistic look, it might help if they had something to work with because whatever they're doing now isn't working.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Which will immediately get a lot of angry feedback since people will immediately ask why Spider-Man can have dozens of costumes for nothing and this can’t. Also how many characters can really suit dozens of costumes? Iron Man sure, but I debate how much they could vary Hulk for example.
> 
> If there’s legitimate DLC at reasonable prices that are one time purchases, that’s okay. It’s if they try to involve some stupid crystals nonsense like on mobiles that we should be worried, alongside the feeling that they launch with a half done game and it only feels complete after a year, rather than starting with a great package and expanding on it with solo missions or mini campaigns for specific characters to go alongside the larger storylines. Hank Pym being in basically confirms Ultron will turn up st some point.


Well if they launch with half a game atleast all the DLCs will be free.

----------


## Havok83

> Well if they launch with half a game atleast all the DLCs will be free.


they didnt say all the DLC will be free

----------


## Midvillian1322

> they didnt say all the DLC will be free


All the expansions to the story and  chatacter rosters.  Anything u need to actually play the game.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

This is such an odd event. 

It's more frustrating that it seems we can't get anything besides a write-up at risk of hyperbole regarding how it plays rather than just seeing it. All this really tells me is that they didn't feel confident in their product. The article gives me a bit of hope, but without seeing it for myself I don't know what I'm paying for. That's hard to justify outright. I want to be wrong and this turns out great but this is not the way to make a big reveal with a year from launch.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

There's San Diego comic-con and Gamescom in August. Hopefully we can get some gameplay in those events. I doubt we get anymore from E3.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> All the expansions to the story and  chatacter rosters.  Anything u need to actually play the game.


My concerns about this is that they have to fund that content somewhere, which increases the chances that it would be through aggressive pushing of cosmetic purchases and gear that doesn’t impact gameplay, not to mention risking the new storylines not having good budgets because of such a disliked revenue. It might be better if Marvel’s Avengers did like what Assassins Creed Odyssey has been doing for DLC - having smaller missions and content added for free but having two or three big campaigns split up into three segments each over two years that players buy, which means better budgets and a revenue source people would be happy with because it’s new significant story content. Better than aggressively pushing fifty different looks for Iron Man people will get tired quickly of and so see it quietly shut down after a year or worse, having some crowbar PVP or Battle Royale mode forced in to grab the Fortnite crowd.

----------


## Havok83

> All the expansions to the story and  chatacter rosters.  Anything u need to actually play the game.


They said new areas and characters. That still leaves room for alot of other DLC

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Nobody works for free and cosmetic microtransactions are probably the least annoying way to fund a game's ongoing development.  People don't like buying endless season passes.  People don't want to buy subscriptions.  People didn't like having to buy a $20 expansion for Destiny every 3 months.  Nobody wants to have to buy new heroes and/or gear (ex. Marvel Heroes) or have money tied into upgrading your character. 

Cosmetic items can be ignored at your leisure and you won't miss out on any real content.  As long as the prices aren't absurd, there's really no downside.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

I wouldn't doubt that a lot of the expanded roster is just asset flips. That's not a bad thing either as we'll have four base kits to build out of and if people's frustration at Mortal Kombat is any indicator, a working kit is just fine. 

A concern of mine is as it pertains to areas, because a lot of the cool aspects of the modern superhero game is the exploration element of being in the heroe's space. Like being able to have Spider-man stop muggings in Midtown as opposed to going down a hallway and solving puzzles and fighting swarms of bad guys. It's one of those things that kind of work in the moment, but having that space really does benefit the player in replayability but also making them feel like the character. A pretty big concern is that it's going to just be a hallway by another name and that just gives me Final Fantasy flashbacks.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> The online multiplayer is part of the game. There's a single player campaign.


In that case I hope the single player campaign is robust and not an afterthought. I want the game to do well and to be enjoyable but I've been burned a few times recently so I'm cautiously optimistic.

----------


## Havok83

> In that case I hope the single player campaign is robust and not an afterthought. I want the game to do well and to be enjoyable but I've been burned a few times recently so I'm cautiously optimistic.


The online multiplayer is the game. My interpretation of whats known is that the campaign is co-op and can be played solo with A.I. controlled characters. Its not its separate thing like an Uncharted game. Its all integrated

----------


## ChrisIII

Voice cast has been announced.

It's Troy Baker as Hulk, Nolan North as Iron Man, Laura Bailey as Black Widow, her husband Travis Willingham as Thor (Both Laura and Travis have done these characters many times before) and Jeff Schine as Cap.

A lot of video games these days tend to incorporate the likenesses of their voice actors into the games, as they're often involved in the mocap process-and of course, if the actor is a big name, it helps sell it (Take Cyberpunk for example, and Death Stranding seems to using Reedus and Mads as part of it's appeal too.). However, maybe I'm looking at the images wrong but I don't see Troy and co's looks here. Even Far Cry 4 Pagan Min was recognizably Troy if you look at the character and actor....and Troy's Ocelot from Metal Gear-an established character years before-is probably the most close to Baker of them all.

----------


## Havok83

The voice cast was announced with the reveal

----------


## Frontier

> I wouldn't doubt that a lot of the expanded roster is just asset flips. That's not a bad thing either as we'll have four base kits to build out of and if people's frustration at Mortal Kombat is any indicator, a working kit is just fine.


I'm very much expecting Captain Marvel is going to be very derivative of Iron Man's gameplay, what with being a flyer with beam attacks and some melee. 



> Voice cast has been announced.
> 
> It's Troy Baker as Hulk, Nolan North as Iron Man, Laura Bailey as Black Widow, her husband Travis Willingham as Thor (Both Laura and Travis have done these characters many times before) and Jeff Schine as Cap.
> 
> A lot of video games these days tend to incorporate the likenesses of their voice actors into the games, as they're often involved in the mocap process-and of course, if the actor is a big name, it helps sell it (Take Cyberpunk for example, and Death Stranding seems to using Reedus and Mads as part of it's appeal too.). However, maybe I'm looking at the images wrong but I don't see Troy and co's looks here. Even Far Cry 4 Pagan Min was recognizably Troy if you look at the character and actor....and Troy's Ocelot from Metal Gear-an established character years before-is probably the most close to Baker of them all.


I think mo-cap experience with AAA games is probably what netted them these roles.

----------


## The Negative Zone

It doesn't look very interesting. Plotline seemed kind of generic and the same normal characters as the roster. I'm fine with a movie only roster but like can we at least have some other characters?

----------


## Havok83

> It doesn't look very interesting. Plotline seemed kind of generic and the same normal characters as the roster. I'm fine with a movie only roster but like can we at least have some other characters?


We dont know if these are the only characters the game will launch with. There will however be more as DLC

----------


## ChrisIII

Some think that the voice at the beginning of the trailer is actually Ashley Johnson, of course Ellie from Last of Us but also she had a cameo in the first Avengers movie.

----------


## Frontier

> Some think that the voice at the beginning of the trailer is actually Ashley Johnson, of course Ellie from Last of Us but also she had a cameo in the first Avengers movie.


I thought it was Erica Lindbeck for a second, to be honest.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Cam footage of the demo

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> The online multiplayer is the game. My interpretation of whats known is that the campaign is co-op and can be played solo with A.I. controlled characters. Its not its separate thing like an Uncharted game. Its all integrated


Crystal Dynamics confirm the campaign is entirely single player with no multiplayer
https://m.ign.com/articles/2019/06/1...player-e3-2019

----------


## SuperiorIronman

I'm beginning to think it was just them screwing up the panel because from the leak, it plays just fine. It's certainly not going gold just yet but it looks alright. 

I'm beginning to think that Square Enix screwed up panel time since a dozen FF and JRPG's got announced rather than reading the room doing Avengers. Like it's the biggest franchise outside of Star Wars in the US and for that kind of audience, it's bizarre that they'd put a presentation into only FF7 (which was big here) and in an untested and derivative IP like Outriders. 

I'm starting to think they simply didn't have enough time and able to get workable footage for the presentation since Avengers was at the tail end of the panel.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I'm beginning to think it was just them screwing up the panel because from the leak, it plays just fine. It's certainly not going gold just yet but it looks alright. 
> 
> I'm beginning to think that Square Enix screwed up panel time since a dozen FF and JRPG's got announced rather than reading the room doing Avengers. Like it's the biggest franchise outside of Star Wars in the US and for that kind of audience, it's bizarre that they'd put a presentation into only FF7 (which was big here) and in an untested and derivative IP like Outriders. 
> 
> I'm starting to think they simply didn't have enough time and able to get workable footage for the presentation since Avengers was at the tail end of the panel.


I think they focused on the wrong things to showcase for their presentation. If they actually showed gameplay it could have quelled a lot of the negativity about the designs and models. I know I'm more interested in the type of game we're getting instead of trying to make it look like Uncharted.

----------


## Theleviathan

Studios need to show less orchestrated cut scenes and more gameplay.  Excited it has a legitimate single player option, but I was also looking forward to playing the campaign multiplayer.  (But not over the net.  Maybe it's my age but I enjoy sitting around the TV with four people rather than randos on the internet)  I thought this game was going to have an Ultimate Alliance team-up option.

Maybe it still will, but what we've seen so far leaves me nervous about this title.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Studios need to show less orchestrated cut scenes and more gameplay.  Excited it has a legitimate single player option, but I was also looking forward to playing the campaign multiplayer.  (But not over the net.  Maybe it's my age but I enjoy sitting around the TV with four people rather than randos on the internet)  I thought this game was going to have an Ultimate Alliance team-up option.
> 
> Maybe it still will, but what we've seen so far leaves me nervous about this title.


According to the IGN article the Ultimate Alliance team ups are reserved for side missions. Those are the missions that are open to multiplayer and allow you to chose which Avenger you want.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Studios need to show less orchestrated cut scenes and more gameplay.  Excited it has a legitimate single player option, but I was also looking forward to playing the campaign multiplayer.  (But not over the net.  Maybe it's my age but I enjoy sitting around the TV with four people rather than randos on the internet)  I thought this game was going to have an Ultimate Alliance team-up option.
> 
> Maybe it still will, but what we've seen so far leaves me nervous about this title.


I genuinely hate how few game let u do split screen. I think it was halo 5 that didnt and I quite the game quick. Me and my little brother use to play halo Co-OP, it was a tradition for us.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

As I understand it there is going to be:

a. The single player only campaign that basically leads to the setup of the world for the Avengers going forward, though I believe you can hop in and out of it and play other stuff, though only with the Avengers you have unlocked so far. I believe leaks suggested that after the prologue you start with just Ms Marvel, Iron Man and Hulk as playable and unlock Black Widow, Thor and Captain America through the campaign.

b. World/Region missions with specific characters, again single player.

c. World/Region missions with up to four characters, which can nearly all be tackled by yourself with other AI heroes or up to four players in multiplayer.

So if Square are to be believed about 90 to 99 percent of the game (at launch anyway) can be played just by yourself.

----------


## Theleviathan

> According to the IGN article the Ultimate Alliance team ups are reserved for side missions. Those are the missions that are open to multiplayer and allow you to chose which Avenger you want.


I saw that....but I'm not really sure what that means?  Is it part of the main campaign or is it just like an arena mode?  Side missions is general enough that it leaves me with some doubts.

I also saw that they plan on having many more Avengers and characters added over time.  I would imagine that be in these side missions?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I assume they will add more story content but perhaps set amidst these various regions, like say a Asgard update which focuses on Thor but also adds Valkyrie as a playable character, or a Wakanda update with Black Panther, or a Ultron campaign which adds Ant Man and Wasp. I also assume there’s likely to be missions that are just ‘defeat this HYDRA base’ with the option of playing any Avengers you have unlocked.

----------


## Fearless

> I assume they will add more story content but perhaps set amidst these various regions, like say a Asgard update which focuses on Thor but also adds Valkyrie as a playable character, or a Wakanda update with Black Panther, or a Ultron campaign which adds Ant Man and Wasp. I also assume there’s likely to be missions that are just ‘defeat this HYDRA base’ with the option of playing any Avengers you have unlocked.


Being able to explore Wakanda sounds amazing honestly.

They're definitely planning to support this game over a course of years, the thing that I think is going to make or break it will be how polished the gameplay is for the real,full reveal it'll have, likely six months from now or somewhere in that range. The behind closed doors impressions of the pre-alpha gameplay people are seeing are good but obviously Square isn't showing it to the world in anything but hiccups for some reason. The other thing that'll make or break will be how much content the game has at launch. I don't want it to be like these other live service games where there's nothing to do and the game really isn't finished until about a year post-release. The fact that it's a narratively-driven live service game unlike the others _should_ mean it has a lot to offer day one.

----------


## Theleviathan

> Being able to explore Wakanda sounds amazing honestly.
> 
> They're definitely planning to support this game over a course of years, the thing that I think is going to make or break it will be how polished the gameplay is for the real,full reveal it'll have, likely six months from now or somewhere in that range. The behind closed doors impressions of the pre-alpha gameplay people are seeing are good but obviously Square isn't showing it to the world in anything but hiccups for some reason. The other thing that'll make or break will be how much content the game has at launch. I don't want it to be like these other live service games where there's nothing to do and the game really isn't finished until about a year post-release. The fact that it's a narratively-driven live service game unlike the others _should_ mean it has a lot to offer day one.


The fact it has confirmed to have micro-transaction is another point to worry about.  Maybe they'll be minimal and trivial....but any time they are involved is cause for concern.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I saw that....but I'm not really sure what that means?  Is it part of the main campaign or is it just like an arena mode?  Side missions is general enough that it leaves me with some doubts.
> 
> I also saw that they plan on having many more Avengers and characters added over time.  I would imagine that be in these side missions?


I assume that side missions will be instances. If that's where multiplayer will be I don't see it blending in with the solo stuff.

----------


## Fearless

Here's a bunch of information I took from IGN and Game Informer coverage that I thought was interesting and important to know.

- There are three primary means of customization for your heroes. Skills, Gear, and Cosmetics.

- There's a pretty in-depth skill tree that lets you customize abilities, upgrade abilities, and gain new moves. It's a pretty robust moveset for each of the characters. The tree layout is very distinct because the characters don't really fit similar molds. So while one character has alternate combos, another character might have weaponization stuff like Hulk. (See Below)

- Black Widow had martial arts moves, guns, a stealth mode, and a pair of those electrified batons. The full skill tree hasn't been shown yet, but this left people thinking about how her play-style could develop over the course of the game.

- Gear provides active abilities, passive abilities, attributes," but has nothing to do with a character's appearance.

- Cosmetic customization allows changing a character's appearance and is all about aesthetics, and essentially boils down to getting new character skins. The glimpse of Iron Man out in space wearing what appears to be the white-and-gold Starboost armor in the E3 trailer is likely an example of this.

- The entire story campaign is single player only and has no multiplayer option. The level from the E3 trailer has you switching from one Avenger to another for key story beats, so you can see why that wouldnt work with two or more players.

- As you progress through the campaign extra side missions will open up and thats where youre presented with multiplayer options. You can choose to be whichever Avenger you want. If you want to do all of the missions as Thor and level him up, you can do that and then go back to the main story.

- Note that you could play the whole campaign and all the missions single player, if you wanted to, and you could do that all offline. But to play the missions multiplayer, you need to be online. The missions will spin out of the main story, and have a little story of their own, and the developers said the stories will weave together so it makes sense why youd be going off on these non-campaign missions in the first place.

- *Thor Gameplay:* His combat style is reminiscent of Kratos from God of War on PS4: Thor can bash foes with Mjolnir, throw the hammer to pin enemies down, indulge in some hand-to-hand combat, and then summon the hammer back mid-combo to keep bringing the pain and the lightning. He can leave that foe pinned there and engage other enemies with his fists or retrieve the hammer when he wants. Some of his hammer hits would send enemies flying a good 100 feet into the distance and the hammer will damage enemies in its path when it returns to the God of Thunder. At one point some shielded enemies arrive and Thor unleashes a super move in the form of a massive shockwave blast to knock them all down. The cherry on top comes when Thor supercharges himself  just like in Ragnarok  and laid waste to enemies as lightning coursed through his body and struck from the sky. Its worth noting that it wasnt shown whether this version of Thor can fly or not.

- *Iron Man Gameplay:* Iron Man, on the other hand, can fly. At least, sort of. Gameplay transitioned to Iron Man and youre immediately put on rails as you chase some jetpack-powered enemies through the air. Not the most thrilling way to take control of the high-flying Avenger. Iron Man then lands to engage in some hand-to-hand combat on the ground by rocketing around throwing punches and kicks. He seamlessly takes off into the air and hovers as he fires repulsor beams at a gunner who had set up shop atop a bus, then stays in flight to pick off the remaining ground enemies. His big show-off move is unleashing a massive unibeam from his chest.

- While all the bells and whistles and lasers and rockets were there, Iron Mans gameplay appeared to be the most restricted of the bunch.

- *Hulk Gameplay:* Hulks gameplay was less about combos and more about crudely smacking away enemies like they are nothing more than action figures. He can even pick up enemies and use them as melee weapons or just chuck them like a projectile. Hulks movement is all about momentum. As the bridge begins to collapse, Hulk is forced to jump from one impromptu platform to another, occasionally wall-running to build up speed and launch himself further into the air  culminating with landing on a group of enemies with a resounding smash. Hulks section had the most pure sense of fun, and was the most surprising as it turned the Jade Giant into a thicc green Prince of Persia.

- *Captain America Gameplay:* Cap's combat looks a bit like the system from the Batman Arkham games and Marvels Spider-Man on PS4 with lots of quick, brutal attacks that send him bounding across the room from enemy to enemy. There was, of course, lots of shield tossing, but it was unclear how much control youre given over where it goes and how it travels once it leaves Caps hand.

- *Black Widow Gameplay:* The sequence of Widow jumping on Taskmaster flying through the air is a quick-time event. After coming to a crash landing, Black Widow must take down Taskmaster by dodging his attacks and responding with martial arts moves, electrified batons, and a set of dual pistols. She can also do her signature move where she wraps her legs around his neck and flip-slams him to the ground, naturally.

- The missions have a sense of team atmosphere that's apparent so when you're playing one hero they're still communicating with each other and you may see things such as Iron Man flying by taking out targets in the background.

- Game Informer notes very honestly that this was closed-doors and clearly pre-alpha gameplay for a reason. Many things still look unpolished and clunky in places and don't quite have the finished game feel that you would make a proper gameplay display at E3 with. They mention that Thor and Iron Man in particular look clunky while Hulk looks visibly the most polished character to play currently, with the best animations in the game according to them.

----------


## AJBopp

> I can't be the only one mad that Hawkeye got snubbed.


Eh, Hawkeye is a bummer, but floating Thor is kinda...startling

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The gameplay premiere will be at comic-con on July 18th at the Marvel games panel
https://gematsu.com/2019/07/marvels-...nel-on-july-18

----------


## Frontier

> The gameplay premiere will be at comic-con on July 18th at the Marvel games panel
> https://gematsu.com/2019/07/marvels-...nel-on-july-18


I guess it will probably be what was leaked from E3.

----------


## Fearless

> The gameplay premiere will be at comic-con on July 18th at the Marvel games panel
> https://gematsu.com/2019/07/marvels-...nel-on-july-18


Oh man. That's _way_ sooner than I expected. I wonder if they're doing this as a calculated decision because of the reception some people had negatively to the character models. I hope they  have something clean and polished ready to go.

EDIT: Oh, just kidding. Looks like it won't be streamed or anything.

----------


## Stature

Thor Gameplay Leak: https://streamable.com/2cjdi

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I really don’t get why they continue to not actually let the public actually have some proper gameplay or try and show off the multiplayer or hubs better. It’s causing people to keep focused on the game’s problems without seeing what it’s like.

----------


## Stature

Full Gameplay Leak

https://www.reddit.com/r/MarvelAveng...play_gameplay/

https://www.reddit.com/r/MarvelAveng...curity_almost/

2.jpg

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Full Gameplay Leak
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MarvelAveng...play_gameplay/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MarvelAveng...curity_almost/
> 
> 2.jpg


Well found! This confirms the leak that Ms Marvel is the secret sixth hero that we all knew about. Square is insane not to officially release this at this point. The second reddit thread also mentioned that Hawkeye, Captain Marvel and Ant Man are planned to be available either at launch or early on.

EDIT: One of Hulk’s alternative outfits, Joe Fixit! Captain America’s original comic costume, the black Iron Man space armour and a Viking inspired take on Thor have also been confirmed.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Digging it. Caps fight style and Hulks are very unique and feel right. Loved how they cut gameplay and cutscene together with u taking control of blackwidow to chase Tasky during the cutscene.

----------


## HowitzerJoe

This looks awesome. Can't wait.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

The trailer was fine and everything, but why SE didn't roll that footage out at E3 is beyond me.

----------


## Theleviathan

Yeah, that footage is much more reassuring about this game.

----------


## Fearless

Full 20 Minute Prologue Playthrough




It looks promising so far and I'm excited! I do think it needs a bit of work in looking/feeling more fluid. The melee combat seems a bit pausing and slow in places, though I will say it got better as the trailer went. I like how smooth Widow and Cap look. The weight of Thor's attacks seems great though one thing I do feel is off with this game is the sound design. The noises of stuff like Mjolnir, Repulsors, or Cap's shield doesn't quite have that auditory kick to it that I think would heighten the experience. The small on-rails part with Iron Man also seemed oddly simple, though his gameplay seemed good and with a deep skill tree in a game like this a character like Tony seems like he could really shine.

Overall I'm most excited about playing Black Widow and Cap! It's worth noting that the lighting and color grading is more vibrant in this trailer than the debut. Black Widow's facial shape/features are also a bit changed. She has a less sharp nose and less strong/wide jawline.

----------


## Frontier

The character designs are kind of growing on me even if I'm still not in love with them. 

I like how each of The Avengers have such unique play styles. Given I expect they'll modify their gameplay for other Avengers, it'll be interesting to see how much variety this game ends up having. 

I wish they had gotten Brian Bloom back for Taskmaster.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

Demo looks like this will have a generic and dull start, but I loved what I saw from Captain America and Black Widow gameplay.
I kept thinking of Firefly's mission in Arkham Origins looking at the bridge part, even more when Natasha was sticking to Taskmaster's back as he was flying to punch him down.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

It does look good but I don’t want to make my mind up until I have seen how the War Zone missions work and the longer specific character missions.

----------


## Vic Vega

> The trailer was fine and everything, but why SE didn't roll that footage out at E3 is beyond me.


Then they would have that much less to show off at Gamescom and the Tokyo Game Show in September.

I expect Square to drip feed info about Marvel's Avengers and Final Fantasy 7 Remake for the rest of the year.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Here's hoping Hank Pym gets some love.

I wouldn't mind seeing the Inhumans involved in the plot. Avengers versus Royal Family.

PS-  my headcanon is this takes place before Spiderman(Ps4).

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Ms. Marvel confirmed as the 6th playable character
https://twitter.com/ign/status/1180218811473125378?s=21

----------


## Derek Metaltron

So excited!

----------


## Frontier

> Ms. Marvel confirmed as the 6th playable character
> https://twitter.com/ign/status/1180218811473125378?s=21


Looking like a really cool and fun addition to the game  :Smile: .

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Eh...only character I thought ever made those kinds of powers even remotely interesting was Luffy.

----------


## Fearless

Kamala looks like a blast and I really enjoy her characterization here. Also the feeling of the story is really getting me excited.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

Pretty excited about Kamala and hoping other Inhumans make the cut

I'm wondering if Hawkeye is gonna be in the game? He could be a supporting player like Hank Pym. Maybe even a villian turned hero like how he started in the comic?

----------


## Frontier

> Pretty excited about Kamala and hoping other Inhumans make the cut
> 
> I'm wondering if Hawkeye is gonna be in the game? He could be a supporting player like Hank Pym. Maybe even a villian turned hero like how he started in the comic?


Hawkeye's probably going to be one of the playable heroes they add over time.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

There was suggestions a while back that Ant Man, Hawkeye and Captain Marvel are going to be early additions to the characters roster.

----------


## Xalfrea

Well if you don't care about Ms. Marvel or somehow are irate because her inclusion somehow invalidates Hawkeye being in this game, you won't have a positive reaction to this artwork from Paris Games Week that has her large and front in center overshadowing the titular characters of this game.

----------


## Immortal Weapon



----------


## Frontier

> 


I could've told you that Terrigen crystal wouldn't have ended well :P.

I guess that desert level we see Bruce and Kamala driving to in her trailer was to that abandoned Hellicarrier. Looks like a cool hub  :Smile: . 

I see a "Dr Pym" mention on that one mission.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I could've told you that Terrigen crystal wouldn't have ended well :P.
> 
> I guess that desert level we see Bruce and Kamala driving to in her trailer was to that abandoned Hellicarrier. Looks like a cool hub . 
> 
> I see a "Dr Pym" mention on that one mission.


I wonder if how the Inhuman Royal family feels about it. I don't see them giving away a terrigen crystal that huge to serve as power source. 

I noticed some of Tony's gear was developed by Pym Industries.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

> I wonder if how the Inhuman Royal family feels about it. I don't see them giving away a terrigen crystal that huge to serve as power source. 
> 
> I noticed some of Tony's gear was developed by Pym Industries.


Maybe the Avengers got hold off a Terrigen crystal without the Royal family knowing?

Maybe Pym took over Stark industries in the 5 year timeskip?

----------


## Steroid

> 


For a while now my excitement for this game has gone down but for some reason this video got me so hyped.

----------


## cable guy

Yeah that video has got me really excited now.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Looks amazing. Cant wait

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The game has been delayed to September
https://www.gematsu.com/2020/01/marv...to-september-4

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> The game has been delayed to September
> https://www.gematsu.com/2020/01/marv...to-september-4


Sucks, but at least they're refining it so it doesn't end up full of glitches. And funny enough, it'll be coming out two days after my birthday.

----------


## Frontier

> The game has been delayed to September
> https://www.gematsu.com/2020/01/marv...to-september-4


Better to take more time to polish things, I say  :Smile: .

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Better to take more time to polish things, I say .


Yea better to get everything right.
I just finished Mafia 3 which I've owned since it came out. There was so many bugs and repetitive game play that I quite half way through and just now came back strictly because the story was compelling. I would have rather that game took some time, and came out more polished. The story deserved more. 

This game no matter what gonna be a day one buy for me. But the last quarter of the year gonna be tough on my bank account

----------


## Xero Kaiser

If it needs the time, then take the time.  

We don't need another Anthem or Fallout 76.

----------


## Xalfrea

Main thing here are the alt costumes, which are the "legacy" pack that seems to be approximations to how the characters first looked like.

----------


## Frontier

> Main thing here are the alt costumes, which are the "legacy" pack that seems to be approximations to how the characters first looked like.


Anything that gets us new costumes is fine by me  :Wink: . 

Nice to see more non-A Day footage.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Excited for this game but those alt costumes look weird too. Took a minute for me to get use to Spider-man PS4 facial models. But once you do its doesnt bother you at all

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Avengers "war table" stream set for June 24th
https://www.gematsu.com/2020/05/marv...et-for-june-24

----------


## MarvelWarrior

How were the prequel comics? Is there a separate thread for them?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

With the attention Miles Morales has gotten Square seriously needs to prove Avengers is going to be as quality as what Insomniac has managed and not just a evident Destiny clone with an Avengers logo. This needs to be as fun and engaging for single player as multiplayer.

----------


## Frontier

> With the attention Miles Morales has gotten Square seriously needs to prove Avengers is going to be as quality as what Insomniac has managed and not just a evident Destiny clone with an Avengers logo. This needs to be as fun and engaging for single player as multiplayer.


I admit I kind of keep forgetting about this game...

----------


## Steroid

> With the attention Miles Morales has gotten Square seriously needs to prove Avengers is going to be as quality as what Insomniac has managed and not just a evident Destiny clone with an Avengers logo. This needs to be as fun and engaging for single player as multiplayer.


Even though I have already pre-ordered the game even I will admit that this "war-table" stream is going to be pretty much make or break for this game. What's worse is that with the TOTAL lack of marketing Square Enix will have no one to blame but themselves.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Even though I have already pre-ordered the game even I will admit that this "war-table" stream is going to be pretty much make or break for this game. What's worse is that with the TOTAL lack of marketing Square Enix will have no one to blame but themselves.


Not to mention the fact that they elected to come out around the same time as Cyberpunk 2077, who everyone and their mother knows is going to draw a LOT of attention. But you're right Square really needed to try and get some serious marketing ahead of time done, maybe a set of videos focusing on each hero prior to the events of the game or a couple of missions shown off. Insomniac's Spider-Man really knew how just to tease enough without spoiling their hand completely.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

This video does a fantastic job of showing what we know about the game so far and is actually pretty encouraging if it sounds like what they have suggested here.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> This video does a fantastic job of showing what we know about the game so far and is actually pretty encouraging if it sounds like what they have suggested here.


between this , Cyberpunk , Assasins creed and possibly upgrading to a Ps5. Ima be hurting in the pockets this holiday season.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The PS5 version of the game will be a free upgrade
https://blog.playstation.com/2020/06...pgrade-to-ps5/

----------


## Havok83

> The PS5 version of the game will be a free upgrade
> https://blog.playstation.com/2020/06...pgrade-to-ps5/


Thats pretty much going to be the norm as every game released after July will be compatible with the PS5

----------


## Derek Metaltron



----------


## Blind Wedjat

Pretty disappointing stream if I'm being honest.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

There doesn't look like there's impact outside of powers. Everybody looks kind of weightless and punches don't seem to have the impact they should. Nothing is really reacting which isn't a good sign. To me that looks like they spent more time making it look pretty than making combat fun. The combat itself also appears kind of slow.

Putting costumes in a cash shop can also go straight to Hell.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Putting costumes in a cash shop can also go straight to Hell.


Things not going into the cash shop:
- New playable characters
- New missions
- New equipment
- Upgrading from PS4 to PS5

Things going into the cash shop:
- New purely cosmetic costumes

Considering that they want the game to go on for several years and all the free support they're planning, having to pay for something that's just cosmetic seems fairly reasonable. And based on what they said in the stream there will be alternate costumes that you don't have to pay for either.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I like MODOK being the main villain. He finally will get his respect.

----------


## Havok83

> I like MODOK being the main villain. He finally will get his respect.


i dont. He's one of my least favorite villian. I hope this is a red herring

----------


## the nomad

I've been trying to shield myself from all game news since I heard about it, but I let my curiosity get the better of me.  Marvel is once again trying to push the Inhumans, and Kamala Khan, I was hoping just for a core Avengers type of game, switching just between Cap, Black Widow, Stark, Banner, and Thor. But I guess we have to add in Inhumans, great.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

It's not like we're likely to get the Royal Family in the game, sadly. Also given it's a certainty that the MCU will remove Kamala's Inhuman roots and make her powers be tied to how Carol got hers instead, I think we should be grateful they allowed Kamala to keep her Inhuman roots in this game. Plus pushing Kamala here is no different to pushing Miles over in Spider-Man.

Overall I liked it, have pre-ordered the basic edition. Deluxe edition being £30 more for just three days early access and a few extra costumes (none of which are actually from the comics or movies) is hilarious, so no thank you.

----------


## Frontier

> 


The game looks somewhat solid (although the gameplay with all those characters and enemies just looks a little messy) but I'm still not "in love" with it yet. 

I'm surprised they just revealed MODOK as the main villain this early. Is it because the achievements that got leaked already spoiled him? They even showed some of his design, which is even more surprising. 

I can't tell how many of these costumes are story-specific or just cosmetic. The dissassembled and prototype Kamala suits seem part of the story, but that's about it. 

I like Thor posing as "Donald Blake."

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The only thing I'm thinking about with Kamala is how she get to San Francisco. The game still has her as from Jersey City.

----------


## Gaastra

So multiplayer side missions plays kind of like ultimate alliance.

Black widow has 12 non dlc outfits.

Some outfits confirmed are donald blake thor, original sins iron man and bleeding edge iron man.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> The game looks somewhat solid (although the gameplay with all those characters and enemies just looks a little messy) but I'm still not "in love" with it yet. 
> 
> I'm surprised they just revealed MODOK as the main villain this early. Is it because the achievements that got leaked already spoiled him? They even showed some of his design, which is even more surprising. 
> 
> I can't tell how many of these costumes are story-specific or just cosmetic. The dissassembled and prototype Kamala suits seem part of the story, but that's about it. 
> 
> I like Thor posing as "Donald Blake."


The game's due in three months so not a bad time for a main villain reveal.

----------


## Frontier

> The only thing I'm thinking about with Kamala is how she get to San Francisco. The game still has her as from Jersey City.


There's a scene where she's in a limo talking to Tarleton/MODOK before she storms off and another where she's surrounded by police robots. Maybe she gets arrested and gets taken to AIM HQ in San Francisco before she breaks out and finds Bruce. 



> The game's due in three months so not a bad time for a main villain reveal.


I guess he's also more clearly the villain then, say, Doc Ock was supposed to be in the PS4 Spider-Man game.

----------


## Havok83

> It's not like we're likely to get the Royal Family in the game, sadly. Also given it's a certainty that the MCU will remove Kamala's Inhuman roots and make her powers be tied to how Carol got hers instead, I think we should be grateful they allowed Kamala to keep her Inhuman roots in this game. Plus pushing Kamala here is no different to pushing Miles over in Spider-Man.
> 
> Overall I liked it, have pre-ordered the basic edition. Deluxe edition being £30 more for just three days early access and a few extra costumes (none of which are actually from the comics or movies) is hilarious, so no thank you.


nah I think she'll be an inHuman. You dont need the Royal Family in order to tell her backstory. Just have her discover and touch a strange rock (Terrigen crystal), which leads to her metamorphosis

----------


## Midvillian1322

MODOK as a main villian is interesting. Wonder if it will be a okie doke like Spider-man. Mister Negative was the villian for a majority of the game before Doc Ock comes into the light. Maybe Red Skull is behind MODOK. Caps suppsoed death is a huge part of the story. Skull having him as his prisoner wouldn't be surprising. And Aim works for him or Zemo or whoever.

----------


## Frontier

> MODOK as a main villian is interesting. Wonder if it will be a okie doke like Spider-man. Mister Negative was the villian for a majority of the game before Doc Ock comes into the light. Maybe Red Skull is behind MODOK. Caps suppsoed death is a huge part of the story. Skull having him as his prisoner wouldn't be surprising. And Aim works for him or Zemo or whoever.


It's kind of weird how little Cap gameplay we've seen but they probably don't want to show when he comes back (even though everyone knows he's not dead).

----------


## Midvillian1322

> It's kind of weird how little Cap gameplay we've seen but they probably don't want to show when he comes back (even though everyone knows he's not dead).


The game play we have seen is from A day right?  We haven't seen any Cap outside the prologue? But yea they have alternate costumes for him i doubt anyone thinks he's only gonna be playable in the first level.

----------


## Frontier

> The game play we have seen is from A day right?  We haven't seen any Cap outside the prologue? But yea they have alternate costumes for him i doubt anyone thinks he's only gonna be playable in the first level.


Other then a few War Zone missions, I think so.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Good explanation of the various War Zone mission types here.

https://blog.playstation.com/2020/06...ers-war-zones/




> Iconic Missions
> 
> While Hero Missions are the campaign crafted, hero focused missions, we also have War Zone missions crafted as unique Hero stories which evolve the story of a specific Avenger and provide context to how they dealt with the fallout from A-Day. How does Tony feel about AIM repurposing his tech for their own ends? What are the ramifications of Hulk’s extended stay as the Big Green? Iconic outfits and powerful gear await at the end of a chain of Iconic Missions.
> 
> Faction Missions
> 
> In addition to reassembling the Avengers, players will help rebuild outposts for their allies. SHIELD suffered greatly after the disbanding of the Avengers, and the Resistance formed as a direct result of AIMs increasingly authoritarian activity worldwide. Players can take part in missions to provide these factions intel, supplies, and defend them from AIM attacks. Even cooler, the Helicarrier becomes populated by members of these factions who want to help in the fight against AIM. Faction leaders will also give out missions as part of the ongoing conflict in the post-campaign world and provide faction-specific rewards.
> 
> Drop Zones
> ...

----------


## Frontier

> Good explanation of the various War Zone mission types here.
> 
> https://blog.playstation.com/2020/06...ers-war-zones/


The only ones I'm really interested in are the Hero Missions, Iconic Missions, and maybe the Faction missions.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> 


This looks like a lot of fun.

Gameplay might be a bit basic and messy, but it looks entertaining and together with the story, setting, familiar characters and customization I think that I'll enjoy this a lot.

MODOK is a great choice for one of the main villains. He's just so comic booky and this take looks like he'll be real unnerving so I'm all for it. Though I do want to see more villains.

I do want to see more of the multi-player, but that trailer looks like stupid fun. I hope to have a lot of fun adventures with my friends playing this game.

I'm glad that it has a robust single-player experience alongside the multiplayer component.



> Good explanation of the various War Zone mission types here.
> 
> https://blog.playstation.com/2020/06...ers-war-zones/


I do like the variety of the missions. At least how it's described. It'll be interesting to see how that variety holds up during actual gameplay.

----------


## Venom Melendez

I wish we have seen more costumes.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> I wish we have seen more costumes.


What did you think of the costumes they did show?

----------


## Frontier

> What did you think of the costumes they did show?


Some look better then the main designs, especially Cap and Thor.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Some look better then the main designs, especially Cap and Thor.


Yup. The gladiator Hulk is the only one I like enough to come out of pocket for at this point. Cosmetics are the obly things that will be available through microtranscations right? Iono if the plan changed but they initially stated all expansions and added characters would come with the base game.

----------


## Frontier

> Yup. The gladiator Hulk is the only one I like enough to come out of pocket for at this point. *Cosmetics are the obly things that will be available through microtranscations right?* Iono if the plan changed but they initially stated all expansions and added characters would come with the base game.


At least some of them are.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Apparently the idea is that you unlock some via the campaign, some via gathering certain materials and processing them and some via micro-transactions. There's also emotes which look to definitely be micro-transactions. Additional characters, new areas and new story content will apparently remain free.

I am a little concerned how long that will remain so though. Fallout 76 is an example of a game which made lots of promises and then has broken all of them since. I also don't want the classic Activision ploy of not including greedy practices until all the positive reviews are done and then adding all the crap you expect in mobile titles. But from what I have seen, I am cautiously optimistic.

----------


## Havok83

looks boring

----------


## The Gold Stream

im optimistic, it looks pretty fun but im not getting any crazy GOTY vibes or anything

hopefully they eventually get a chunky roster size

----------


## Synestra

For a Marvel game, the number of playable characters in this game seems very limited. And while I could take a more limited roster if it means better gameplay, Marvel's characters are diverse enough that they could add more while maintaining good gameplay.

I'm still interested, especially since they're drawing inspiration from the comics over the MCU. I agree that MODOK is an interesting choice for main villain.

It may not be a day one for me, but I'll probably still play it.

----------


## comicstar100

Alright a few things I took away from the stream. Modok to me feels a little out of place for this more realistic art style game. For essentially a looter beat em up this thing will live and die by how fun it is to play and collect. Diablo is a good example of something they should want to aspire, Ultimate Alliance tried but didn't have to loot part.  I'm a little concerned that I won't be able to play as Cap for most the game, hopefully he doesn't get stuck just at the very beginning of story mode.  I don't have a problem with certain suits being pay only, they have to generate revenue somehow. I don't know if they mentioned if you can have duplicate characters in the online missions, like can we have a team entirely of Thor's? I hate to say it but Ms Marvel and the Inhumans being so directly tied to the story does really date the game. You can tell right away this was developed pre Disney/Fox deal. Anyway I am still excited, I think this could be a fun online co op game and the comic fan in me wants to create multiple Iron Man armors.

----------


## Ascended

I think it looks fun. Probably not "game of the year" fun but still worth playing. 

I'm hoping there are some heroes included at launch that they hold back so it'll be a surprise. I mean, the lack of Hawkeye especially is pretty harsh since they're using the MCU roster. But it looks like everyone plays "right" yknow? Thor moves like Thor, etc., and more impressive; Kamala looks good. Everyone else has years of movie footage to look at to get the feel of them in the game right but Kamala doesn't have anything other than some crappy cartoons.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I doubt I'll love this game like I loved Final Fantasy 7 Remake (I have my problems with that one, but just because I'm a fan of the original) and Cyberpunk looks like it'll be a better game too, but this looks like it could at least close to Spider-Man levels of quality, though we won't know until we get to play it.

----------


## Frontier

> I think it looks fun. Probably not "game of the year" fun but still worth playing. 
> 
> I'm hoping there are some heroes included at launch that they hold back so it'll be a surprise. I mean, the lack of Hawkeye especially is pretty harsh since they're using the MCU roster. But it looks like everyone plays "right" yknow? Thor moves like Thor, etc., and more impressive; Kamala looks good. Everyone else has years of movie footage to look at to get the feel of them in the game right but Kamala doesn't have anything other than some crappy cartoons. 
> 
> I doubt I'll love this game like I loved Final Fantasy 7 Remake (I have my problems with that one, but just because I'm a fan of the original) and Cyberpunk looks like it'll be a better game too, but this looks like it could at least close to Spider-Man levels of quality, though we won't know until we get to play it.


Compared to other characters Kamala gets off pretty well in the cartoons. _Marvel Rising_ was pretty great. 

I think the most likely initial roster additions are probably Hawkeye, Ant-Man, Captain Marvel, and Black Panther. 

I don't think it's going to be on the level of Spider-Man PS4 quite yet. I mean, it looks like a Triple A game but I'm just not seeing the vibrancy, freshness, and polish of Spider-Man PS4.

----------


## Ascended

> Compared to other characters Kamala gets off pretty well in the cartoons. _Marvel Rising_ was pretty great.


My daughter loves that show but I can barely sit through an episode. But what I meant was the animation quality is pretty subpar, and that's about all the game designers had to look at when designing Kamala, while the others have a decade+ of high quality movie cgi and choreography to help them refine each character's movements and combat style. And Kamala still looks great, so I consider it a pretty solid win for the dev team.




> I think the most likely initial roster additions are probably Hawkeye, Ant-Man, Captain Marvel, and Black Panther.


Agreed, and I hope that's true. Those would be my top 4 picks. Although I'd really like to get Wasp in there too. Actually, if they could do Ant-Man and Wasp as a kind of duo, where the attacks are all combo efforts and stuff, that could be pretty cool and help make the "character" stand out. 

.....I wonder if we're gonna get any mutants in this game? I feel like it's probably not in the cards, what with the focus on Inhumans, but now that Marvel has the rights to the X-Men back, I could maybe see the game adding in Logan or Jean or somebody down the road. Doubtful, but I dunno if I'd say impossible....




> I don't think it's going to be on the level of Spider-Man PS4 quite yet. I mean, it looks like a Triple A game but I'm just not seeing the vibrancy, freshness, and polish of Spider-Man PS4.


No, I don't think it's on PS4 Spidey level (like I said, this doesn't look like "game of the year" material to me).....but it looks like it might be close.

----------


## Frontier

> My daughter loves that show but I can barely sit through an episode. But what I meant was the animation quality is pretty subpar, and that's about all the game designers had to look at when designing Kamala, while the others have a decade+ of high quality movie cgi and choreography to help them refine each character's movements and combat style. And Kamala still looks great, so I consider it a pretty solid win for the dev team.


The animation in _Marvel Rising_ is pretty solid in my book. Not DCAU level, but at least better then the usual Marvel cartoon.

I think it helps that Kamala has a pretty simple and streamlined powerset, and one that is easy to wrap your head around for combat. I mean, games have had to figure out what to do with Mr. Fantastic for a while before this. 



> Agreed, and I hope that's true. Those would be my top 4 picks. Although I'd really like to get Wasp in there too. Actually, if they could do Ant-Man and Wasp as a kind of duo, where the attacks are all combo efforts and stuff, that could be pretty cool and help make the "character" stand out.


As long as Wasp is Janet, I'm in  :Smile: .  



> .....I wonder if we're gonna get any mutants in this game? I feel like it's probably not in the cards, what with the focus on Inhumans, but now that Marvel has the rights to the X-Men back, I could maybe see the game adding in Logan or Jean or somebody down the road. Doubtful, but I dunno if I'd say impossible....


I think there is a higher chance of Spider-Man turning up then there is the X-Men. 



> No, I don't think it's on PS4 Spidey level (like I said, this doesn't look like "game of the year" material to me).....but it looks like it might be close.


Hmm...I don't see it as close, but I hope for the best nevertheless  :Cool: .

----------


## Havok83

This game looks boring. Spiderman was a solid 9 game for me. I figure Avengers will be closer to the 6 range

----------


## Ascended

> The animation in _Marvel Rising_ is pretty solid in my book. Not DCAU level, but at least better then the usual Marvel cartoon.


If you say so. I'm not a cartoon guy, but I feel like the animation in smoother in DC Super Hero Girls and nowhere close to My Hero Academia on any level....and those are about the only cartoons I've had to watch with the kids lately.

Though I did introduce my daughter to Avengers: Earth's Mightest Heroes today. Used to watch it with my son when he was little, and my daughter loved it. 




> I think it helps that Kamala has a pretty simple and streamlined powerset, and one that is easy to wrap your head around for combat. I mean, games have had to figure out what to do with Mr. Fantastic for a while before this.


That's true. I forget they've used Reed in games before. About the only Marvel game I play is Spider-Man.




> As long as Wasp is Janet, I'm in .


I wish you luck. Is Janet even the Wasp in the comics right now, or is Nadia still the Wasp who gets all the page time?

They mentioned in that video up-thread that you'll interact with Hank Pym (getting missions I think?) and that seems to indicate we'll be getting a MCU style Old Man Pym instead of an active hero. But who knows? I certainly wouldn't rule Hank and Janet out, but I dunno if I'd bet on it either.




> I think there is a higher chance of Spider-Man turning up then there is the X-Men.


I feel the same way, and I think there's probably a snowball's chance in hell of Spidey showing up.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frontier

> If you say so. I'm not a cartoon guy, but I feel like the animation in smoother in DC Super Hero Girls and nowhere close to My Hero Academia on any level....and those are about the only cartoons I've had to watch with the kids lately.


Comparing DC and Marvel cartoons to stuff Bones produces with MHA is a whole 'nother level  :Stick Out Tongue: . 

It's definitely not as polished as the WB stuff, but at least it's more presentable then the normal Marvel cartoons. 



> Though I did introduce my daughter to Avengers: Earth's Mightest Heroes today. Used to watch it with my son when he was little, and my daughter loved it.


Excellent choice  :Smile: . 



> I wish you luck. Is Janet even the Wasp in the comics right now, or is Nadia still the Wasp who gets all the page time?


There's two Wasps. 



> They mentioned in that video up-thread that you'll interact with Hank Pym (getting missions I think?) and that seems to indicate we'll be getting a MCU style Old Man Pym instead of an active hero. But who knows? I certainly wouldn't rule Hank and Janet out, but I dunno if I'd bet on it either.


There was a video of Hank turning up. He had a shrink gun and wasn't that old, so I assume he's playable.

----------


## Ascended

> There was a video of Hank turning up. He had a shrink gun and wasn't that old, so I assume he's playable.


Was there? I missed it. It'd be cool if he was playable, but I feel like if they planned on doing that he wouldn't be a NPC. 

But who knows?

So, Janet is active as the Wasp right now? And I mean beyond just helping Nadia out.

----------


## Frontier

> So, Janet is active as the Wasp right now? And I mean beyond just helping Nadia out.


She's on a covert ops group for Aaron's Avengers team.

----------


## comicstar100

> No, I don't think it's on PS4 Spidey level (like I said, this doesn't look like "game of the year" material to me).....but it looks like it might be close.


 I know everyone wants to try and compare this to Marvel's Spider-Man on PS4 but it just doesn't work. Spider-Man was a single player story driven experience. It would be like trying to compare The Last of Us with Destiny. Just two completely different types of games.

----------


## Frontier

> I know everyone wants to try and compare this to Marvel's Spider-Man on PS4 but it just doesn't work. Spider-Man was a single player story driven experience. It would be like trying to compare The Last of Us with Destiny. Just two completely different types of games.


Gameplay-wise they should obviously be very different, although I think I preferred the design aesthetic and casting for Spider-Man than I do Avengers.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Gameplay-wise they should obviously be very different, although I think I preferred the design aesthetic and casting for Spider-Man than I do Avengers.


Spidermans cast threw me off at first. I'm guessing they modeled after the voice actors rather then traditional comic appearances. But it didn't take long for me to accept the new looks and not notice them anymore. Hopefully the same happens with the Avengers game. Cause yea the designs are a bit different. I keep thinking Bruce is Tony for a second. But yea I get it by modeling after real faces it makes for a more realistic look. But yea some the faces... gonna take some getting use to. Weird uncanny valley thing where they look similar to what we expect the characters to look like but still a bit off

----------


## Ascended

> I know everyone wants to try and compare this to Marvel's Spider-Man on PS4 but it just doesn't work. Spider-Man was a single player story driven experience. It would be like trying to compare The Last of Us with Destiny. Just two completely different types of games.


That's a fair point, and you're right; it is unfair to compare them on a 1-1 kind of scale.

I mean, I'm not really expecting Avengers to play like Spider-Man, but I'm hoping Avengers manages to be as...immersive? accurate? as Spidey was. Insomniac did a fantastic job capturing Parker and his world; I "felt" like Spidey swinging and fighting through NYC. Avengers is gonna be a different kind of game and experience, but when I put the controller down I'm hoping to have had that same "I really was Thor/Tony/Banner/etc" sensation. If that makes any sense? 




> Gameplay-wise they should obviously be very different, although I think I preferred the design aesthetic and casting for Spider-Man than I do Avengers.


I definitely don't think the costumes and designs in Avengers are as good as what we got with Spidey, but Avengers isn't giving us the best stuff out of the gate either; the good costumes are gonna be things we're gonna have to work and/or pay for and (hopefully) haven't seen yet. But I agree; so far the cosmetics and aesthetics I've seen for Avengers aren't as quality as what Spidey did. 

I haven't seen much from the locations but the video of the fight on the helicarrier looked pretty straight up.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

We're getting another war table on the 29th
https://twitter.com/squareenix/statu...978120194?s=21

----------


## Sin Nick

I see a lot of people complaining about this game, most because Kamala Khan plays a central role. I know little to nothing about the character and I'm not even a huge Avengers fan, but the game still seems like it'll be fun to me. The way I see it, this game is kinda like the first X-Men Legends where Magma(an even more obscure character) played a central role. I'm also pretty sure Black Panther will be the first unlockable or dlc character. I know most feel he should've been in at the start, but hey... that's the reality of most video games these. Mf's greedy.

----------


## Ascended

I'm curious how they'll balance characters for the multiplayer. Not an issue for the solo missions, but how do you put Black Widow in a co-op fist fight and make her feel as effective as Thor, without making Thor look weak or Widow look too strong?

----------


## Havok83

> I'm curious how they'll balance characters for the multiplayer. Not an issue for the solo missions, but how do you put Black Widow in a co-op fist fight and make her feel as effective as Thor, without making Thor look weak or Widow look too strong?


Games have been doing this for decades. You are just going to have to suspend belief

----------


## Ascended

Yeah, I know that. I mean *how* will they balance it? Give Widow a lot of quick combos that do little damage per hit but add up to a lot while Thor gets slower attacks that deal more damage? I meant "how will they balance it" from a technical standpoint, not a "how could this even be done?" sorta way.

----------


## Steroid

Very much looking forward to today's stream as I am dying to know who will be the 1st DLC character. Really hoping for Black Panther or Hawkeye.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Very much looking forward to today's stream as I am dying to know who will be the 1st DLC character. Really hoping for Black Panther or Hawkeye.


Your wish is granted.

Hawkeye is the first DLC character and he will have his own story thread that can be played in co-op.

----------


## Steroid

> Your wish is granted.
> 
> Hawkeye is the first DLC character and he will have his own story thread that can be played in co-op.


Just finished watching the stream and was definitely excited to see Clint. Can't wait for some Hawkeye gameplay.

----------


## Immortal Weapon



----------


## Frontier

> 


Looks like they've added Taskmaster's cape.

----------


## Ascended

I'm glad Clint is being added so quickly. I felt kinda bad for the dude (even though he's not real). He's the only OG MCU Avenger without a solo film, the only Avenger not included in this game at launch...it's almost like people aren't sure what to do with a powerless archer in a world full of gods and aliens, mutants and Inhumans.

----------


## Frontier

> I'm glad Clint is being added so quickly. I felt kinda bad for the dude (even though he's not real). He's the only OG MCU Avenger without a solo film, the only Avenger not included in this game at launch...it's almost like people aren't sure what to do with a powerless archer in a world full of gods and aliens, mutants and Inhumans.


He's also probably got my least favorite design next to Cap and maybe Thor. 

Pretty nice teaser trailer though.

----------


## Havok83

> I'm glad Clint is being added so quickly. I felt kinda bad for the dude (even though he's not real). He's the only OG MCU Avenger without a solo film, the only Avenger not included in this game at launch...it's almost like people aren't sure what to do with a powerless archer in a world full of gods and aliens, mutants and Inhumans.


yet they still had BW so I dont think him being an archer mattered.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Definitely excited to play the Beta given the range of content and glad to see its all apparently playable solo. Hawkeye is a great initial character addition.

----------


## Ascended

> yet they still had BW so I dont think him being an archer mattered.


.....that was a joke man.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Is the beta active yet? I think I want to give this a try before I pay for the whole game. Wait, crap, I pre-ordered through GameStop, can I even access the beta that way?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> .....that was a joke man. 
> 
> Is the beta active yet? I think I want to give this a try before I pay for the whole game. Wait, crap, I pre-ordered through GameStop, can I even access the beta that way?


PS4 Pre Orders get a beta on the weekend of the 7th. PS4 users who don’t get a beta on the 14th. Everyone else gets betas on the 21st and 28th.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> PS4 Pre Orders get a beta on the weekend of the 7th. PS4 users who don’t get a beta on the 14th. Everyone else gets betas on the 21st and 28th.


Yea pre-ordered the Delxue on this one. Crossing my fingers and hoping for the best. Still not use to the face designs for the characters. Thors is fine but everyone is almost unrecognizable. Shit even Hawkeye looks like the dude from the Infamous games. Spiderman ps4 has werid designs too but 5mins into the story you get over it. Hopefully this goes that way.

----------


## Frontier

> PS4 Pre Orders get a beta on the weekend of the 7th. PS4 users who don’t get a beta on the 14th. Everyone else gets betas on the 21st and 28th.


So we don't need to pre-order to get the Beta? Good to know.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> So we don't need to pre-order to get the Beta? Good to know.


You’ll get to play the beta a week early if you pre order and two weeks early on PS4. So it depends what you have.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

According to this Spider-man will be an exclusive character to the Playstation version of the game

https://twitter.com/VGC_News/status/1289999409724481536

----------


## Xero Kaiser

I wonder if they just mean his Avengers outfit.  

Because if it's Spider-Man himself, the Xbox version of this game is going to get stomped out.

----------


## Frontier

> According to this Spider-man will be an exclusive character to the Playstation version of the game
> 
> https://twitter.com/VGC_News/status/1289999409724481536


I'm guessing he'll be voiced by Yuri Lowenthal even though this isn't supposed to be canon with PS4 Spider-Man.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

It's official, Spider-man is exclusive to the Playstation versions of the game
https://twitter.com/playstation/stat...601400832?s=21

----------


## Steroid

> It's official, Spider-man is exclusive to the Playstation versions of the game
> https://twitter.com/playstation/stat...601400832?s=21


Don't own a PlayStation but it's all good as I am not interested in playing as Spidey in this game. Still it's a cool get for PS owners.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

And now watch all the goodwill they've built up over the past few showcases get washed away immediately.  

I don't even own an X1 anymore (no point when you've got a PC) and I still think this was a dumb move.

----------


## Blind Wedjat

Could have just gone with an exclusive costume. Say the Insomniac design. This was a pretty bad move I think. A lot of people aren't happy about it on Reddit and Twitter but we'll see how that translates to sales.

Saying this as a PS guy too. Having an exclusive character feels like doing too much.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> It's official, Spider-man is exclusive to the Playstation versions of the game
> https://twitter.com/playstation/stat...601400832?s=21


I kinda predicted that this would happen. And while I'm super happy about this as a Spidey fan who goes for Playstation consoles, I can agree that this is kinda.

I understand why they're doing it like this. The rights to use Spider-man in games are with Sony right now, so of course they get him as an exclusive character for their consoles. That's just the way it is and taking it out on the production team and the game itself is also unfair. It's out of their hands really.

Maybe the other versions should get their own exclusive characters. Like Wolverine and... I don't know... Punisher maybe.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I kinda predicted that this would happen. And while I'm super happy about this as a Spidey fan who goes for Playstation consoles, I can agree that this is kinda.
> 
> I understand why they're doing it like this. The rights to use Spider-man in games are with Sony right now, so of course they get him as an exclusive character for their consoles. That's just the way it is and taking it out on the production team and the game itself is also unfair. It's out of their hands really.
> 
> Maybe the other versions should get their own exclusive characters. Like Wolverine and... I don't know... Punisher maybe.


I don't know if Sony got game rights for Spidey. Peter, Miles, Spider Gwen and Venom were playable characters in MUA3 which was Switch exclusive. Spidey and Venom got to be in Marvel vs Capcom Infinite.

----------


## Havok83

> I kinda predicted that this would happen. And while I'm super happy about this as a Spidey fan who goes for Playstation consoles, I can agree that this is kinda.
> 
> I understand why they're doing it like this. The rights to use Spider-man in games are with Sony right now, so of course they get him as an exclusive character for their consoles. That's just the way it is and taking it out on the production team and the game itself is also unfair. It's out of their hands really.
> 
> Maybe the other versions should get their own exclusive characters. Like Wolverine and... I don't know... Punisher maybe.


Thats not true. He was just used in Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3 on the Switch. Sony does not have exclusive rights to use him appear on their console

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> I don't know if Sony got game rights for Spidey. Peter, Miles, Spider Gwen and Venom were playable characters in MUA3 which was Switch exclusive. Spidey and Venom got to be in Marvel vs Capcom Infinite.





> Thats not true. He was just used in Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3 on the Switch. Sony does not have exclusive rights to use him appear on their console


That is true. I forgot that.

Then it's just unfair.

----------


## Steroid

> That is true. I forgot that.
> 
> Then it's just unfair.


Yeah the more I read about the more it seems unfair but hopefully XB and PC can get a exclusive like Wolverine. Otherwise it's just complete BS for the people that would love to play as Spidey.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

They seem to be confirming that it’s their own version too. Of course the last laugh is on us PS4 users as you can be certain they will milk the fact that Spider-Man has the most recognisable alternate costumes that they will stick behind pay walls...

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Yeah the more I read about the more it seems unfair but hopefully XB and PC can get a exclusive like Wolverine. Otherwise it's just complete BS for the people that would love to play as Spidey.


Microsoft is probably getting the best exclusive by buying out Warner and getting exclusive DC games forever...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Steroid

> Microsoft is probably getting the best exclusive by buying out Warner and getting exclusive DC games forever...


That's honestly what I think it's all about, trying to appease PS owners who "may not" get to play the new Batman game or whatever.

----------


## Havok83

> That's honestly what I think it's all about, trying to appease PS owners who "may not" get to play the new Batman game or whatever.


Who is appeasing who? Why the hell would Square-Enix care or Disney/Marvel care?

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

I think it's more likely that Sony is paying extra for the exclusive since they really want the Spider-man brand to be associated with Sony as much as possible.

----------


## Havok83

> More likely it's Sony paying extra for the exclusive since they really want the Spider-man brand to be associated with Sony as much as possible.


 That would only be under the assumption that they are only doing this in response to MS purchasing Warner Bros, which was a rumor and isnt even a thing. Square announced an exclusive partnership deal with Sony like a year ago announcing the beta and exclusive PS content, so this was already in the works long before that MS rumor. People predicted Spidey as an exclusive back then and they were right. Besides Sony already has exclusive rights for Spider-Man games which trumps having an exclusive character in a third party game. This news is more along the lines of business as usual than a direct response to a rumor

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Besides Sony already has exclusive rights for Spider-Man games which trumps having an exclusive character in a third party game. This news is more along the lines of business as usual than a direct response to a rumor


Unless something changed very recently, I don't think they do.  They foot the bill for Insomniac's game, so that's theirs.  But that's as far as it goes.  Marvel still owns the rights to Spider-Man games (and merchandise as a whole IIRC).

----------


## Havok83

> Unless something changed very recently, I don't think they do.  They foot the bill for Insomniac's game, so that's theirs.  But that's as far as it goes.  Marvel still owns the rights to Spider-Man games (and merchandise as a whole IIRC).


I probably should have clarified that they currently have exclusivity on the current SM games in the most recent series. SM1, Miles Morales and SM2 will all be PS games and arent going anywhere. Thats a big get and MS is highly unlikely to get its own Spider-Man game as long as this series is active. The most it can hope for is Spidey to be a playable in another game but that got blocked with this one

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Microsoft should see if they can lockdown the Inhumans as exclusives.

----------


## Sin Nick

Not a huge Spidey fan(just a casual), so him being exclusive to Sony doesn't bother me and I still plan to get this. Now if it were Wolverine I'd be pissed. I do hope somewhere down the line Wolverine becomes playable in this game as I see him being the perfect gateway to an X-Men game in the future. Kinda like how Iron Man was a secret character in X-Men Legends 2 which led to Marvel Ultimate Alliance.

----------


## Frontier

> Maybe the other versions should get their own exclusive characters. Like Wolverine and... I don't know... Punisher maybe.


I hate the idea of exclusive heroes, and I actually have a PS4, but it would totally be fair if X-Box gets Wolverine  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## Derek Metaltron

No it wouldn’t because whatever the reasons Sony has a relationship and connection with Spider-Man that makes us understand why we’ve ended up with exclusive games and now this, even if we didn’t like it. But Microsoft doesn’t have a stake in the X-Men like that, so such a move would be blatantly obvious and foolish.

I don’t like this situation but it’s clear why we have it - Sony is trying to secure their connections to the character and are willing to pay handsomely for it. We might well see the same with Warner and Microsoft and believe me, THAT is going to get a far more angry  reaction if we suddenly learn after years of waiting for the next Batman and the long rumoured Potterverse game that they have to be exclusives.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

Even more Playstation exclusives

This game went right into the, "I'll wait for a Steam sale" pile.

----------


## Steroid

> Even more Playstation exclusives
> 
> This game went right into the, "I'll wait for a Steam sale" pile.


Damn, Microsoft need to drop off some money to Crystal Dynamics.

----------


## Havok83

> Damn, Microsoft need to drop off some money to Crystal Dynamics.


Its a lost cause at this point and Sony's exclusivity likely prevents them from doing so

----------


## thwhtGuardian

I don't get the beef over this, there have been console exclusive content in games since...well practically forever. It's just part of life.

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

> Microsoft should see if they can lockdown the Inhumans as exclusives.


Yeah, that'll show 'em. LOL.




> Damn, Microsoft need to drop off some money to Crystal Dynamics.


They did that once. They sunk money for an exclusive window on Rise of the Tomb Raider for the Xbox One launch. For more than a year, you couldn't get that on the PlayStation 4. 

That was at the start of the last console war. Now it's 2020, and PS4 is the second best selling console of all time (after PS2) having sold 110 million lifetime units. Second place in this console generation is Nintendo Switch at 55million units. Xbox One is a distant third at 50 million units. PlayStation 4 not only won this console war, but Microsoft lost badly...they were competitive in X360/PS3 days but not anymore. 

For Xbox One owners...yeah this is a kick in the urethra (as BoJack Horseman would put it) but you guys ought to be used to staring through a window and seeing PS exclusives longingly out of reach, so why is this different from the time people talked up Uncharted, Bloodborne, HZD, God of War? I mean I know I felt that way when I owned an Xbox 360 and that's why I converted to PlayStation and never looked back.

Ultimately I think the console market should be a monopoly, one console to rule them all, that's the only real way to end exclusivity.

----------


## Frontier

> I don't get the beef over this, there have been console exclusive content in games since...well practically forever. It's just part of life.


Then there should at least be some X-Box exclusives for the game so as to not make X-Box players feel penalized for not owning a PS4 and getting less content from the game.

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

> Then there should at least be some X-Box exclusives for the game so as to not make X-Box players feel penalized for not owning a PS4 and getting less content from the game.


If Microsoft want to ante up, well WB Games is apparently on the market, so they can buy that and gain access to WB-DC's Warchest and Rocksteady Studios (owned by WB). 

That way the next Batman game or whatever new DC big IP title that might come up will be an Xbox exclusive. LOTR games also, HP Games also. So that way all rivalries conjoin into two gangs -- DC-WB-Microsoft versus Marvel-Disney-Playstation. If you want to make it a Mexican Standoff, have Apple and Nintendo partner up with Image Comics.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> If Microsoft want to ante up, well WB Games is apparently on the market, so they can buy that and gain access to WB-DC's Warchest and Rocksteady Studios (owned by WB). 
> 
> That way the next Batman game or whatever new DC big IP title that might come up will be an Xbox exclusive. LOTR games also, HP Games also. So that way all rivalries conjoin into two gangs -- DC-WB-Microsoft versus Marvel-Disney-Playstation. If you want to make it a Mexican Standoff, have Apple and Nintendo partner up with Image Comics.


That would literally be the worst thing ever, merging the conflict between consoles and comic universes together. And a single character being made exclusive to a specific console vs making numerous universes exclusive is like the Chandler Chair incident in Friends if X-Box was Joey wearing all his clothes in revenge.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> PS4 is the second best selling console of all time (after PS2) having sold 110 million lifetime units.


This isn't true. The Nintendo DS is still in second place. The PS4 is actually in fourth place. They did a few million more to surpass the Gameboy.

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

> That would literally be the worst thing ever, merging the conflict between consoles and comic universes together.


This is the era of corporate consolidation, my dude. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consolidation_(business))

I mean to people who cheered Disney swallowing Fox whole like Galactus, this is part of the same hustle. All media companies owing to maximize profits and crush competition and so on, are going to hunt for any edge that will give them an edge or keep them in top. So yeah gaming and all that will merge together. 




> And a single character being made exclusive to a specific console vs making numerous universes exclusive is like the Chandler Chair incident in Friends if X-Box was Joey wearing all his clothes in revenge.


It's basically the same principle as "Sega can do what Nintendon't". And you know "Joey wearing all his clothes in revenge" is kind of how Sony PlayStation became a thing because Nintendo d--ked them over. 

When you break it down these rivalries stand at cross-purposes...
-- Xbox is rivals with PlayStation, but PlayStation sees Nintendo as its historical arch-nemesis, they probably don't even think much of Xbox these days. 
-- Microsoft's competition is Apple and not Sony, parent company of PlayStation.

But with Disney-WB and Marvel-DC it's directly aligned 1:1 since Mickey versus Bugs and Superman versus Spider-Man are historical street-fights.




> This isn't true. The Nintendo DS is still in second place. The PS4 is actually in fourth place. They did a few million more to surpass the Gameboy.


Shoulda made it clearer, the list was home consoles only. Handheld consoles are measured on another list.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I don't get the beef over this, there have been console exclusive content in games since...well practically forever. It's just part of life.


Not to this extent. A character is a fundamental part of the game. It means Xbox and PC versions are the objectivity worse than the Playstation versions

----------


## Gaastra

Those upset over spidey would have hated the gamecube era. They did this all the time. Getting soul calibur? Do you want the version with link or the one with spawn?

Heck marvel ultimate alliance games had heroes in one version that didn't show in others. Same with the early marvel lego games! You want this hero? Better get the gameboy version. Want mario in that nba game. Get the gamecube version.  Don't forget sonic all star racing. Wii had mii. Xbox had avatars. Ps3 can kiss segas butt. Lot of sega ps3 fans were not happy over that. They had one less racer.


This is nothing new at all.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Those upset over spidey would have hated the gamecube era. They did this all the time. Getting soul calibur? Do you want the version with link or the one with spawn?
> 
> Heck marvel ultimate alliance games had heroes in one version that didn't show in others. Same with the early marvel lego games! You want this hero? Better get the gameboy version. Want mario in that nba game. Get the gamecube version.  Don't forget sonic all star racing. Wii had mii. Xbox had avatars. Ps3 can kiss segas butt. Lot of sega ps3 fans were not happy over that. They had one less racer.
> 
> 
> This is nothing new at all.


In that era each console had an exclusive character so it didn't sting as hard. What is Xbox and PC getting to make up for Spidey being exclusive to Playstation? Nothing.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> so why is this different from the time people talked up Uncharted, Bloodborne, HZD, God of War?


Probably because those are all franchises Sony created.  Same reason nobody expects Halo and Mario games to show up on Playstation.  

It has no place affecting non-Sony/MS/Nintendo characters.

Yes, it's happened before.  It was stupid then, and it's stupid now.

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

> Probably because those are all franchises Sony created.  Same reason nobody expects Halo and Mario games to show up on Playstation.  
> 
> It has no place affecting non-Sony/MS/Nintendo characters.
> 
> Yes, it's happened before.  It was stupid then, and it's stupid now.


On paper it's a fair knock. But Spider-Man's most recent and most successful game was a PS exclusive.

----------


## Frontier

> If Microsoft want to ante up, well WB Games is apparently on the market, so they can buy that and gain access to WB-DC's Warchest and Rocksteady Studios (owned by WB). 
> 
> That way the next Batman game or whatever new DC big IP title that might come up will be an Xbox exclusive. LOTR games also, HP Games also. So that way all rivalries conjoin into two gangs -- DC-WB-Microsoft versus Marvel-Disney-Playstation. If you want to make it a Mexican Standoff, have Apple and Nintendo partner up with Image Comics.


They buy the studios but not necessarily the IP's.

----------


## Havok83

> They buy the studios but not necessarily the IP's.


Correct. AT&T is looking to sell Warner Bros Interactive, not Warner Bros. MS wouldnt get the IP for Batman if such a deal went through. They'd have to license it out from WB




> Those upset over spidey would have hated the gamecube era. They did this all the time. Getting soul calibur? Do you want the version with link or the one with spawn?
> 
> Heck marvel ultimate alliance games had heroes in one version that didn't show in others. Same with the early marvel lego games! You want this hero? Better get the gameboy version. Want mario in that nba game. Get the gamecube version.  Don't forget sonic all star racing. Wii had mii. Xbox had avatars. Ps3 can kiss segas butt. Lot of sega ps3 fans were not happy over that. They had one less racer.
> 
> 
> This is nothing new at all.


But why are you bringing something up from 20 years ago. People have always hated this. You are right in that its not anything new. Just bc its been done before, doesnt mean people have to enjoy it. I have a PS4 so it doesnt affect but but its totally understandable why someone who doesnt would be upset. Its not that hard to grasp




> Not to this extent. A character is a fundamental part of the game. It means Xbox and PC versions are the objectivity worse than the Playstation versions


The issue is that this game is very hero based and with so few characters, any one that is exclusive anywhere lessens the experience. Spidey probably should have been on all versions with PS getting access to the Insomniac suit complete with new abilities and a few side missions. I think that would have gone over better

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

I read somewhere online, I think on Forbes, that argued that Spider-Man being a PS exclusive means that CD would not be able to do much with him to integrate him with the rest of the story and connected plan for the games as they can with the main Avengers and Kamala. 

So it might not be a pure slam dunk for Sony.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I read somewhere online, I think on Forbes, that argued that Spider-Man being a PS exclusive means that CD would not be able to do much with him to integrate him with the rest of the story and connected plan for the games as they can with the main Avengers and Kamala. 
> 
> So it might not be a pure slam dunk for Sony.


They'll likely do with him what they are doing with Hawkeye and give him his own story. All they need to really worry about is factor Spidey into the existing level design.

----------


## Frontier

> I read somewhere online, I think on Forbes, that argued that Spider-Man being a PS exclusive means that CD would not be able to do much with him to integrate him with the rest of the story and connected plan for the games as they can with the main Avengers and Kamala. 
> 
> So it might not be a pure slam dunk for Sony.


He's going to be a guest hero for all intents and purposes. He'll probably get one DLC mission and you can use him in Warzones, but that's about it.

----------


## Havok83

> I read somewhere online, I think on Forbes, that argued that Spider-Man being a PS exclusive means that CD would not be able to do much with him to integrate him with the rest of the story and connected plan for the games as they can with the main Avengers and Kamala. 
> 
> So it might not be a pure slam dunk for Sony.


He's coming out next year so I wouldnt have expected to see him in the story anyway. This game is being built to have a long tail and that will be the focus of the co-op and any multi-player modes they introduce. Having Spidey as a character to use there is a big win

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

> He's coming out next year so I wouldnt have expected to see him in the story anyway. This game is being built to have a long tail and that will be the focus of the co-op and any multi-player modes they introduce. Having Spidey as a character to use there is a big win


Right. 

So the way I see it, I don't think people should feel Marvel's Avengers is a lesser game because they don't have an add-on DLC exclusive to PS4/5.

Ultimately Marvel's Avengers is a story-driven action-adventure game where you get to play as multiple Avengers. It will rise and fall on its narrative campaign. The Co-Op and Multiplayer stuff, I know a lot of people look forward to that but that's not gonna be the main reason that people will buy and play this game. No major AAA game of this genre has been a success because of the Add-On stuff. 

The Spider-Man exclusive stuff will be of some interest but in my experience there's never been an instance where a Console Exclusive DLC as opposed to Console Exclusive Game was the reason why I bought a game. No Console Exclusive DLC has been as good as Undead Nightmare or The Knife of Dunwall/The Brigmore Witches (all multi-platform DLCs). 

And you know this might be a bitter gift, because assuming Crystal Dynamics models Spider-Man on the MCU, would we really want a DLC campaign of the Avengers making fun of Spider-Man and insulting and demeaning him overtly or covertly? Spider-Man is always better away from the Avengers than with them, and vice-versa.

----------


## Havok83

> Right. 
> 
> So the way I see it, I don't think people should feel Marvel's Avengers is a lesser game because they don't have an add-on DLC exclusive to PS4/5.
> 
> Ultimately Marvel's Avengers is a story-driven action-adventure game where you get to play as multiple Avengers. It will rise and fall on its narrative campaign. The Co-Op and Multiplayer stuff, I know a lot of people look forward to that but that's not gonna be the main reason that people will buy and play this game. No major AAA game of this genre has been a success because of the Add-On stuff. 
> 
> The Spider-Man exclusive stuff will be of some interest but in my experience there's never been an instance where a Console Exclusive DLC as opposed to Console Exclusive Game was the reason why I bought a game. No Console Exclusive DLC has been as good as Undead Nightmare or The Knife of Dunwall/The Brigmore Witches (all multi-platform DLCs). 
> 
> And you know this might be a bitter gift, because assuming Crystal Dynamics models Spider-Man on the MCU, would we really want a DLC campaign of the Avengers making fun of Spider-Man and insulting and demeaning him overtly or covertly? Spider-Man is always better away from the Avengers than with them, and vice-versa.


I guess this game doesnt really feel like a story driven single player game to me. That just seems like a smaller part of the larger experience they want to push. Its been compared to Destiny in terms of how its being marketed which you could play SP but the focus was MP. I feel like those going in primarily for the story are gonna ultimately be disappointed

Many people did buy GTA 4 on Xbox bc the expansion DLCs were originally announced as exclusive

----------


## Frontier

Well, it's got a main story campaign and it seems like after that they're just going to be delivering free DLC "episodes" introducing new characters, but probably with the intention that you'll use them more in the multiplayer or level-grinding portions of the game.

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

> I guess this game doesnt really feel like a story driven single player game to me.


Well it is marketed and sold and advertised is a single player action-adventure game. Obviously it's not an open-world game and you basically shift and play as multiple characters but that's not unusual...the LOTR games that EA put out as tie-in to Peter Jackson's trilogy were like that. Hack and Slash games where you had multiple characters with different skills and abilities you toggled in and out of. There was also an old 2D action game with the X-Men where different levels had you play as different X-Men with their unique powers (all dolled up to look like Jim Lee's X-Men). 

It hasn't been done in a AAA title for a while admittedly. Props to Marvel, they got a major AAA team superhero game out before DC did Justice League. They repeated what they did in films with the games. 




> That just seems like a smaller part of the larger experience they want to push. Its been compared to Destiny in terms of how its being marketed which you could play SP but the focus was MP. I feel like those going in primarily for the story are gonna ultimately be disappointed


Fundamentally the game is sold on the fantasy of being the Avengers and the story is anchored on Kamala Khan going from fangirl of the Avengers to becoming one herself and there's a mystery about this terrorist attack which sent the Avengers on a depressive spiral (like Endgame) so I think the narrative will be the main thing. The Co-Op/Multiplayer will supplement it and obviously they want to support "post-launch" games but this isn't by any means a pure multiplayer game.

----------


## Frontier

I think the plan is to lure people in with the story content while there might be a lot more Co-Op and multiplayer portion of the game, especially for grinding.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Iono why we getting Spidey anyway. I can name 10 Avengers id rather get first.

Antman and Captain Marvel already are shown to exist in that world. Tease Black Panther i feel like right now that would just as news worthy as Spidey. I was hoping for less used characters like Wonder man and Big Herc too appear. Spidey been done to death and whatever has game mechanics are. They won't be as good as in his own gamr.

----------


## Havok83

> Iono why we getting Spidey anyway. I can name 10 Avengers id rather get first.
> 
> Antman and Captain Marvel already are shown to exist in that world. Tease Black Panther i feel like right now that would just as news worthy as Spidey. I was hoping for less used characters like Wonder man and Big Herc too appear. Spidey been done to death and whatever has game mechanics are. They won't be as good as in his own gamr.


Spider-Man is the most popular Marvel hero. He's the face of the company and having him be an exclusive is more impactful for the purposes of having him exclusive than any of the heroes you mention. Many of those characters are already likely to be coming (Antman's been confirmed)

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Those upset over spidey would have hated the gamecube era. They did this all the time. Getting soul calibur? Do you want the version with link or the one with spawn?
> 
> Heck marvel ultimate alliance games had heroes in one version that didn't show in others. Same with the early marvel lego games! You want this hero? Better get the gameboy version. Want mario in that nba game. Get the gamecube version.  Don't forget sonic all star racing. Wii had mii. Xbox had avatars. Ps3 can kiss segas butt. Lot of sega ps3 fans were not happy over that. They had one less racer.
> 
> 
> This is nothing new at all.


Not to mention the recent anger by some over making MUA3 an Nintendo exclusive (despite the fact it had the worst sales with the previous two games) - clearly that happened because Nintendo funded it more of course but I know I and many were annoyed with that situation after playing the first two. So it's nothing new even today.

I was never expecting Spidey to be a big part of this game anyway, and having not played any Destiny or Anthem style game before I am a little cautious about the system. Will play the beta in a couple days and see what I think.

----------


## Hulkout42

Eh, not really drawn to this game tbh, and really the character design doesn't help nor the lack of information. Don't care about Hawkeye all that much and Spidey being a console exclusive just makes me less interested (i'm more interested in a XB series at this point than a PS5)...though it was my understanding that Sony only has exclusive rights to the movies and everything else is up for grabs. Really the only thing spider related i care about is a sequel to Spider-man PS4 (i am passing on Mile Morales, not a fan of the character and frankly the game just feels like it was a side story that wasn't included in the PS4 game). I'll just stick with Marvel Ultimate Alliance 3, more characters that i like there (we got X-men and F4 in that one at least) and i prefer their design than Squares concept.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Spider-Man is the most popular Marvel hero. He's the face of the company and having him be an exclusive is more impactful for the purposes of having him exclusive than any of the heroes you mention. Many of those characters are already likely to be coming (Antman's been confirmed)


Sure hes the face and all that Jazz. But Black Panther popularity is at an all time high. And he's not over saturated like Spidey. Spidey might be the most popular but it doesnt always translate to buys. I mean Black Panther was bigger then any of Spideys movie and it did that with an all black cast. If your trying to sale kids toys or cartoons. Go spidey all day, hes not just the biggest Marvel character. Last time they released the numbers Spidey merch was outselling Batman and Superman combined. I think announcing Spidey for a game like this isnt any bigger then announcing Black Panther would be by enough to matter. Also like I said in game like this Spideys gameplay isn't gonna be better rhen in his own game. Unless they are connecting it to the Spidermqn PS4 game, I dont see the point. I highly doubt Spidey DLC alone sales more copies of this game. Or atleast not significantly more then a character like Black Panther would.

----------


## Frobisher

Sounds like microtransaction/grinding hell so far. I'll probably also pick it up in a sale in a few years when they've removed all the most egregious stuff, like I just did with Shadow Of War.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Well it is marketed and sold and advertised is a single player action-adventure game. Obviously it's not an open-world game and you basically shift and play as multiple characters but that's not unusual...the LOTR games that EA put out as tie-in to Peter Jackson's trilogy were like that. Hack and Slash games where you had multiple characters with different skills and abilities you toggled in and out of. There was also an old 2D action game with the X-Men where different levels had you play as different X-Men with their unique powers (all dolled up to look like Jim Lee's X-Men). 
> 
> It hasn't been done in a AAA title for a while admittedly. Props to Marvel, they got a major AAA team superhero game out before DC did Justice League. They repeated what they did in films with the games. 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundamentally the game is sold on the fantasy of being the Avengers and the story is anchored on Kamala Khan going from fangirl of the Avengers to becoming one herself and there's a mystery about this terrorist attack which sent the Avengers on a depressive spiral (like Endgame) so I think the narrative will be the main thing. The Co-Op/Multiplayer will supplement it and obviously they want to support "post-launch" games but this isn't by any means a pure multiplayer game.


It's obvious to me the multiplayer is this game's priority. There will be no need for the multiple co-op modes and live service model if it wasn't. I don't think much focus was poured into the story content. It's looking rather weak from all the trailere we seemed up to this point.

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

> It's obvious to me the multiplayer is this game's priority. There will be no need for the multiple co-op modes and live service model if it wasn't. I don't think much focus was poured into the story content. It's looking rather weak from all the trailere we seemed up to this point.


The multiplayer and co-op won't be enough for a game of this nature to crossover.

This is a story-driven single player game with Co-Op elements.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> The multiplayer and co-op won't be enough for a game of this nature to crossover.
> 
> This is a story-driven single player game with Co-Op elements.


It'll be as much of a story-driven single player game as something like Destiny.  Yes, there's a campaign.  But replaying missions and chasing loot is going to be the core of the game.  

Story-driven games don't need Battle Passes.

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

> It'll be as much of a story-driven single player game as something like Destiny.  Yes, there's a campaign.  But replaying missions and chasing loot is going to be the core of the game.  
> 
> Story-driven games don't need Battle Passes.


I am sure if you look hard you'll find them.

This isn't Destiny. Destiny didn't have promotion with as much narrative content as this. Destiny was advertised explicitly as a multiplayer first thing in a way Avengers is not.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I am sure if you look hard you'll find them.
> 
> This isn't Destiny. Destiny didn't have promotion with as much narrative content as this. Destiny was advertised explicitly as a multiplayer first thing in a way Avengers is not.


Destiny is exactly how they are promoting this this game and structuring its content. There's no need to have an extensive beta like this game is planning for a narrative heavy experience. We know characters will make up the bulk of this game's DLC content and I doubt there will room for the main story to accommodate all the ones they want to add.

----------


## Ascended

> In that era each console had an exclusive character so it didn't sting as hard. What is Xbox and PC getting to make up for Spidey being exclusive to Playstation? Nothing.


Nothing *yet.* Just because they didn't announce exclusives for PC and X-Box doesn't mean there won't be any exclusives at all. 




> Spider-Man is the most popular Marvel hero. He's the face of the company and having him be an exclusive is more impactful for the purposes of having him exclusive than any of the heroes you mention. Many of those characters are already likely to be coming (Antman's been confirmed)


This is definitely true, but I think there could be viable exclusive options for the other consoles that don't feel like a *complete* slap in the face. Spidey is Marvel's biggest IP but not their only major one; we could get X-Box/PC exclusives from the FF or X-Men, or a rising star like Black Panther. 

Spidey is the biggest star Marvel has, but we already have a fantastic Spidey solo game, with more on the way. If the other consoles get, I dunno, Wolverine or Dr. Doom as exclusives, I'm actually gonna feel a little cheated. I can play Spidey right now. Can't say the same for those other guys.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Nothing *yet.* Just because they didn't announce exclusives for PC and X-Box doesn't mean there won't be any exclusives at all.


That's exactly what it means, actually

----------


## Steroid

> That's exactly what it means, actually


Was just about to post this. He really can't be serious in basically saying Xbox/PC users should be happy cause they're getting Hawkeye. One PS users also get him and Secondly Hawkeye and Spidey are in whole different leagues of popularity.

----------


## Frontier

> Was just about to post this. He really can't be serious in basically saying Xbox/PC users should be happy cause they're getting Hawkeye. One PS users also get him and Secondly Hawkeye and Spidey are in whole different leagues of popularity.


Yeah, saying people should be satisfied with base content instead of complaining about exclusive content is a silly argument to me.

----------


## Steroid

> Yeah, saying people should be satisfied with base content instead of complaining about exclusive content is a silly argument to me.


Agreed, that ranks pretty high on ridiculous developer comments.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

How are you guys finding the beta so far. Haven’t gotten to the war zones yet but the story driven content is great! I was loving Thor so it’s sad that we only get to play him briefly. Cap plays a lot like Batman with combos and dodges. Hulk is pure fun to play! Not sure about Iron Man and Black Widow yet and have yet to try Ms Marvel.

----------


## Steroid

> How are you guys finding the beta so far. Haven’t gotten to the war zones yet but the story driven content is great! I was loving Thor so it’s sad that we only get to play him briefly. Cap plays a lot like Batman with combos and dodges. Hulk is pure fun to play! Not sure about Iron Man and Black Widow yet and have yet to try Ms Marvel.


Since I'm on Xbox I haven't played the beta yet but am currently watching streams from PS owners who are playing it. The game certainly looks good but I'm a bit worried about the combat. Everyone seems kinda weak to be honest.

----------


## Ascended

> That's exactly what it means, actually


What, really? 

That's dumb. 

Is this normal now? Back in the day when I actually had time to game a lot, if one console got an exclusive character the other consoles got one too.

----------


## Noodle

> Is this normal now? Back in the day when I actually had time to game a lot, if one console got an exclusive character the other consoles got one too.


This happened back in the day, too. The most referred to example is Soul Calibur 2 where each system got a unique character, but there are other examples like NBA Street vol. 3 getting Mario, Luigi and Peach on the Gamecube. Also Marvel Ultimate Alliance getting a special edition on X-Box 360 only.

----------


## Havok83

> This happened back in the day, too. The most referred to example is Soul Calibur 2 where each system got a unique character, but there are other examples like NBA Street vol. 3 getting Mario, Luigi and Peach on the Gamecube. Also Marvel Ultimate Alliance getting a special edition on X-Box 360 only.


X-Men Legends 2 had a bunch of characters exclusive to the PSP of all systems

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Since I'm on Xbox I haven't played the beta yet but am currently watching streams from PS owners who are playing it. The game certainly looks good but I'm a bit worried about the combat. Everyone seems kinda weak to be honest.


You probably wont know until you play but I have found it super fun so far. Black Widow and Hulk are amazing to play as especially since they have a lot of mechanics from the movies and comics. Iron Man and Ms Marvel are also super fun. Dont want to say anything about Captain America and Thor since you only get to play with them briefly in the A-Day mission. I also played a pseudo War Zone with Hulk and Ms Marvel in Siberia and the map is pretty decently sized with several optional objectives. Have to try the larger War Zone to be sure though.

----------


## Havok83

> Since I'm on Xbox I haven't played the beta yet but am currently watching streams from PS owners who are playing it. The game certainly looks good but I'm a bit worried about the combat. Everyone seems kinda weak to be honest.


Tutorial section. This game has an extensive upgrade system that wont be properly or fully available in the beta

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> X-Men Legends 2 had a bunch of characters exclusive to the PSP of all systems


MUA on PSP was the same, it had Hawkeye, Black Widow, Nick Fury and Captain Marvel (Genis-Vel) as exclusives.

----------


## Ascended

> This happened back in the day, too. The most referred to example is Soul Calibur 2 where each system got a unique character, but there are other examples like NBA Street vol. 3 getting Mario, Luigi and Peach on the Gamecube. Also Marvel Ultimate Alliance getting a special edition on X-Box 360 only.


Huh. Well I guess I'm glad I ordered this for the PS4 then, though Spidey was at the bottom of my personal list for characters I wanted to see. Got the Spidey solo game and felt no need to play him here. But....whatever, I guess? 

So I didn't get a beta access code from GameStop when I preordered this game....I could call them but....think I'll wait for the open weekend instead, and just watch a video or two until then.

----------


## Gaastra

Ms marvel has a thor frog cosplay outfit complete with little thor helmet on top! Lol.

----------


## Gaastra

Running around the hub. You can collect comic book covers.

----------


## GenericUsername

I played the beta today. Seems very fun. Especially with friends. Had fun smashing everything with Hulk.

----------


## Midvillian1322

I've been booted twice. Guess that to be expected when stress testing the servers. Also had a bunch of glitches. One made Ms Marvel bald during a cutscene. Also the motion comics thing when you beat A day. Is that just a place holder because the Beta is jumping around? Cause it seemed cheap for such an important moment. 

Anyway gonna try the hulk level for the 3rd time hope I dont get kicked.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I only had one freeze so far when playing the Hulk level, nothing too bad. Some occasion mild slowdown when things are a bit manic onscreen (playing on a regular PS4) but otherwise great.

I think my main concern so far is that so much of the game seems to be fighting inside AIM bases - every level I played yesterday was either being inside a base or being outside but going into one eventually. Not to say that they’re all the same but I worry fighting AIM base might get similar fast.  :Stick Out Tongue:  As a positive both the big missions (especially the Iconic mission for Hulk which feels more story driven) and the smaller one objective ten minutes missions have been fun and often epic.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I only had one freeze so far when playing the Hulk level, nothing too bad. Some occasion mild slowdown when things are a bit manic onscreen (playing on a regular PS4) but otherwise great.
> 
> I think my main concern so far is that so much of the game seems to be fighting inside AIM bases - every level I played yesterday was either being inside a base or being outside but going into one eventually. Not to say that they’re all the same but I worry fighting AIM base might get similar fast.  As a positive both the big missions (especially the Iconic mission for Hulk which feels more story driven) and the smaller one objective ten minutes missions have been fun and often epic.


Yea alot of the levels looks repetitive. I was hoping Inbetween fighting aim there would be other bad guys to break it up. Who knows we are just seeing glimpses of random parts of the early game. Having fun playing it but yea i don't think its gonna be Spiderman ps4 level. I dont even think it will measure up to Destiny on meritt..but I enjoyed the story stuff alot and the character models grow on you.

Who's the middle eastern looking scientist lady working for Aim? Looks like Kamala if she was a fully developed women. Didn't see a name mentioned so wondering if she a character from the comics?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Who's the middle eastern looking scientist lady working for Aim? Looks like Kamala if she was a fully developed women. Didn't see a name mentioned so wondering if she a character from the comics?


Monica Rappicini is a AIM Director in the comics, she’s been both a romantic character and rival to Bruce Banner and also a rival to Hank Pym. After MODOK she’s the most senior leader of the modern AIM. Her daughter is also Scorpia. I have figured in the MCU that Marion Cotillard would be the perfect actress to play her in an Ant Man and Wasp film.

----------


## the illustrious mr. kenway

I'm hoping one of Kamala's villains from her comic pop up.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I'm hoping one of Kamala's villains from her comic pop up.


I just played a boss battle as Kamala with a massive Ant mech and ended up on top and EMBIGGENED the heck out of it. Kamala is definitely the character they have gotten right most in terms of powers and abilities in my opinion.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> What, really? 
> 
> That's dumb. 
> 
> Is this normal now? Back in the day when I actually had time to game a lot, if one console got an exclusive character the other consoles got one too.


Yeah, if everyone had their own exclusive it would...still be needlessly frustrating, but it would've been something.  Hell, if the exclusive character was at least someone that _actually_ came from Sony (one of the characters from inFamous, for example) that would at least be understandable.  

But doing it with a Marvel character in a Marvel game?  Just ridiculous.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I just played a boss battle as Kamala with a massive Ant mech and ended up on top and EMBIGGENED the heck out of it. Kamala is definitely the character they have gotten right most in terms of powers and abilities in my opinion.


Where do you play that? The secret Sheild bunker was fun cause in the tundra cause it had some puzzles. But other then that Abomination us the only boss I've fought. Maybe a couple of large Mechs but nothing like a boss.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Where do you play that? The secret Sheild bunker was fun cause in the tundra cause it had some puzzles. But other then that Abomination us the only boss I've fought. Maybe a couple of large Mechs but nothing like a boss.


There’s a high level War Zone where you end up battling this huge yellow Ant shaped machine (if you have seen the Hank Pym trailer it’s that one) with various vents over it to destroy before you can attack its head. It took about half the fight before I realised you could climb on top of it. So maybe you haven’t played that level yet? It’s one of the California Forest levels.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Monica Rappicini is a AIM Director in the comics, shes been both a romantic character and rival to Bruce Banner and also a rival to Hank Pym. After MODOK shes the most senior leader of the modern AIM. *Her daughter is also Scorpia.* I have figured in the MCU that Marion Cotillard would be the perfect actress to play her in an Ant Man and Wasp film.


She's actually called Scorpion, which Mac Gargan went after her for when he was Venom, as he wanted to "protect his brand" or something like that. Scorpia is a (different) villain more closely associated with Spider-Man. Still, if Monica Rappaccini is going to be in this game as a villain, could throw in her daughter as a kind of evil counterpart to Kamala Khan.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> She's actually called Scorpion, which Mac Gargan went after her for when he was Venom, as he wanted to "protect his brand" or something like that. Scorpia is a (different) villain more closely associated with Spider-Man. Still, if Monica Rappaccini is going to be in this game as a villain, could throw in her daughter as a kind of evil counterpart to Kamala Khan.


Scorpion hasn't been relevant since the Gauntlet. I remember there were hints that she might have been Bruce Banner's daughter but it never got resolved. She hasn't been tied to her mother since her origin story IIRC. I doubt they'll throw her in.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Scorpion hasn't been relevant since the Gauntlet. I remember there were hints that she might have been Bruce Banner's daughter but it never got resolved. She hasn't been tied to her mother since her origin story IIRC. I doubt they'll throw her in.


Hmm, that's a point. Still, fun to dream.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> There’s a high level War Zone where you end up battling this huge yellow Ant shaped machine (if you have seen the Hank Pym trailer it’s that one) with various vents over it to destroy before you can attack its head. It took about half the fight before I realised you could climb on top of it. So maybe you haven’t played that level yet? It’s one of the California Forest levels.


Thanks yea think I started that mission and quite before that part.. was fun, hoping there are more Abomination style boss fights. That was way more fun but the giant mech was defiently a welcomed relief from the same bad guys over and over.

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

Seeing this Beta Breakdown video on PS4, I have to say this is starting to look good for me. The graphics seem to work and Kamala Khan looks very good in combat and also very expressive in cutscenes. 




I might actually want to play this game.

----------


## Matt Parker

> Seeing this Beta Breakdown video on PS4, I have to say this is starting to look good for me. The graphics seem to work and Kamala Khan looks very good in combat and also very expressive in cutscenes. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might actually want to play this game.


You should pick it up. It's really fun. The graphics aren't as polished as other. modern games (likely because of the multiplayer component) but the gameplay is really intuitive and all the characters feel A) true to what they should be (Iron Man feels like Iron Man, Black Widow feels like Black Widow, etc.) and B) very different from each other. I also think what I saw of the story was really promising. The character relationships felt very authentic and well written and acted, and I like that it's telling a new story that isn't just recycling a movie plot. 

My only gripe is that the Hulk feels a tad too weak and I don't care for Iron Man's writing. He's too quippy, but the quips aren't clever like they were with the RDJ version, but rather kinda like Deadpool (Maybe Nolan North voicing him has that effect). He also doesn't have the pathos that RDJ had to ground him. I have a hard time seeing this Iron Man as the futurist visionary from the comics, but maybe I just haven't seen enough. However, I prefer the game versions of Thor and Banner to the MCU. 

I will definitely be buying this opening day, and it sure is nice to finally have a big thing to look forward to after months of movie and tv show delays.

----------


## Revolutionary_Jack

> You should pick it up. It's really fun. The graphics aren't as polished as other. modern games (likely because of the multiplayer component) but the gameplay is really intuitive and all the characters feel A) true to what they should be (Iron Man feels like Iron Man, Black Widow feels like Black Widow, etc.) and B) very different from each other. I also think what I saw of the story was really promising. The character relationships felt very authentic and well written and acted, and I like that it's telling a new story that isn't just recycling a movie plot. 
> 
> My only gripe is that the Hulk feels a tad too weak and I don't care for Iron Man's writing. He's too quippy, but the quips aren't clever like they were with the RDJ version, but rather kinda like Deadpool (Maybe Nolan North voicing him has that effect). He also doesn't have the pathos that RDJ had to ground him. I have a hard time seeing this Iron Man as the futurist visionary from the comics, but maybe I just haven't seen enough. However, I prefer the game versions of Thor and Banner to the MCU. 
> 
> I will definitely be buying this opening day, and it sure is nice to finally have a big thing to look forward to after months of movie and tv show delays.


What's the specs for PC for this Beta?

----------


## Matt Parker

> What's the specs for PC for this Beta?


I'm not sure. I played it on my PS4. 

Me and my best friend from high school played it for hours over the weekend and we were basically geeking out. He's a huge Hulk fan and the Abomination boss fight had him in heaven. Meanwhile, I'm a HUGE Iron Man fan and playing as him was a dream. I was flying around and zapping bad guys just like in one of the movies. The sound effect for powering up a repulser was even perfectly replicated. 

I think me, my aforementioned friend, and my gf are gonna squad up for the multiplayer when it comes out in a month. I'm really pumped for this thing to come out.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> What's the specs for PC for this Beta?


Not revealed yet

----------


## Midvillian1322

So anyone know how the power scaling worked? When I started the Beta the highest power level mission was 20. Once I got Hulk above 25 everything went way up. The problem is if I switched and used Ironman at level 6 the missions were still all power level 26 now. Seemed like it all scaled to your highest Character .

----------


## Immortal Weapon

PC specs revealed
https://avengers.square-enix-games.c...c-specs-steam/

A toaster can run this game.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> PC specs revealed
> https://avengers.square-enix-games.c...c-specs-steam/
> 
> A toaster can run this game.


That's good, because the PS4 performance was looking dire.

----------


## Steroid

For any XBOX users the pre-download for the Beta is now available for those that pre ordered(digitally). It won't download automatically but it will be there if you check your full library. You just have to install it. The download is about 26GB but only took me like 30 minutes to install and i was using wifi.

----------


## Vic Vega

Looks like dataminers have found evidence for She Hulk, Warmachine and Kate Bishop being in game.

Now they may be full characters or they may be alt skins. 

Like during multiplay, if someone else chooses Iron Man
and you want to play as Iron Man also one of you goes as War Machine instead.

----------


## Steroid

Yea my guess would be alt or enhanced skins, which is cool for me. No reason they should take up roster spots.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Yea my guess would be alt or enhanced skins, which is cool for me. No reason they should take up roster spots.


Considering the live service model of this game they could very well be actual playable characters. Characters and war zones are what going to keep people playing this.

----------


## Ronin705

I wonder since they're using the terrigen mists.. any chance of inhuman involvment??

----------


## Odd Rödney

> I wonder since they're using the terrigen mists.. any chance of inhuman involvment??


Well, Ms. Marvel is in the game, so yeah. There may be more to come too. Just have to wait to find out.

----------


## Ronin705

> Well, Ms. Marvel is in the game, so yeah. There may be more to come too. Just have to wait to find out.


You know good and damn well I mean the royal family lol

----------


## Steroid

Been having fun with the Beta but man the Tame a Titan mission is crazy. After finally completing it on the Beta I can safely say I don't ever wanna do that shh again. Ain't getting touched by me when the full game launches. Basically if you don't use a flyer you're screwed.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Been having fun with the Beta but man the Tame a Titan mission is crazy. After finally completing it on the Beta I can safely say I don't ever wanna do that shh again. Ain't getting touched by me when the full game launches. Basically if you don't use a flyer you're screwed.


Is that the one with the Giant mech? I beat that with Hulk, you can jump on top of the machine and punch the vents if you dont want to throw rocks at them.

----------


## Captain M

https://pastebin.com/BnpiFKns datamined files here.

lots of playable heroes listed

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> https://pastebin.com/BnpiFKns datamined files here.
> 
> lots of playable heroes listed


*spoilers:*
*DLC Heroes*

- Kate Bishop
- Black Panther
- Captain Marvel
- Hawkeye
- Spider-Man
- She Hulk
- Winter Soldier
- Venom?! Symbiote Spider-Man? (Mentions of Venomous in some places, might be ability for Spider-Man)
- War Machine
- Ant-Man
- Doctor Strange
- Falcon
- MarVell
- Mockingbird
- Quake
- Scarlet Witch
- Vision
- Wasp

*Villains/Bosses*
- MODOK
- Abomination
- Taskmaster
- Ultron?
- Super Adaptoid
- Mega Adaptoid
- Tortuga?
- Vindicator?
- Monica Rappcini
- Red Hulk?!
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Cruelrain

Wasn't Titania in some conceptual arts of the game?

I thought she will be one of the villains

----------


## Midvillian1322

That's alot if thats real then they must be dropping characters on a regualr basis. I was expecting like 3 maybe 4 a year.

And if Ultron is in im betting he frames the endgame. After Modok is taken down Ultron takes over all aims troops and mechs to explain why they are still around after MODOK and aim falls. And then any addition story content centers around him as the villian.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> That's alot if thats real then they must be dropping characters on a regualr basis. I was expecting like 3 maybe 4 a year.
> 
> And if Ultron is in im betting he frames the endgame. After Modok is taken down Ultron takes over all aims troops and mechs to explain why they are still around after MODOK and aim falls. And then any addition story content centers around him as the villian.


Clearly some of those characters could be easier to do than others since they would share a lot of abilities and elements with their counterparts.

- Captain America and Winter Soldier
- Black Widow and Mockingbird
- Hulk and She Hulk? (Depends how they approach Jennifer)
- Iron Man and War Machine
- Captain Marvel and MarVell
- Hawkeye and Kate Bishop
- Ant Man and Wasp
- Doctor Strange and Scarlet Witch?

I think Ultron would be a great choice as a lead villain for a DLC campaign as an alternative threat to AIM. Hopefully Kang or the Masters of Evil as well.

----------


## Captain M

Kamala already grows and shrinks so that's a plus for Scott and Janet.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Kamala already grows and shrinks so that's a plus for Scott and Janet.


True, though I feel like Ant Man and Wasp should be able to go much smaller, maybe a mechanic to be tiny and have some kind of hovering visible element on screen to help allies and the player?

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Kamala already grows and shrinks so that's a plus for Scott and Janet.


Can Kamala actually shrink, as in below her regular size, in this game?

----------


## Frontier

> Can Kamala actually shrink, as in below her regular size, in this game?


I think I've only seen her enlarge herself in gameplay.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Can Kamala actually shrink, as in below her regular size, in this game?


No, she only has her regular size, a slightly larger size as a limited increase option and then her special EMBIGGEN! power that makes her about twice the size of an normal size character?

----------


## Keyotheseasons

I would freak out, in a good way, if Mockingbird actually made it into the game. Bobbi has been shafted so many times.

Also, I am currently mostly excited for Captain Marvel, who as been all but confirmed.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Also whats a Tortuga? Is that the giant mech Hank shrinks in the trailer? Cause yea I'd rather have a few more actual villians not just robots or whatever they are. Adaptoid atleast is a character, though not one I give 2 shits about.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Also whats a Tortuga? Is that the giant mech Hank shrinks in the trailer? Cause yea I'd rather have a few more actual villians not just robots or whatever they are. Adaption atleast is a character, though not one I give 2 shits about.


No idea. Vindicator is mentioned and that’s a Alpha Flight female hero but I assume that’s not her.

Happy if all those characters are planned though! I have mixed feelings about the beta but I want to believe that this will be decent.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> No idea. Vindicator is mentioned and that’s a Alpha Flight female hero but I assume that’s not her.
> 
> Happy if all those characters are planned though! I have mixed feelings about the beta but I want to believe that this will be decent.


If you Google marvel Tortuga it gives u the trailer of Hank Pym shrinking a giant mech so I assume thats it  its the boss where you gotta shoot all its vents. I keep saying Mech but I have no idea. Probaly just robots right?

Anyway yea I thought vindicator was a weird choice. Now you got me wondering if its just the name for another boss robot.

----------


## Gaastra

DLC datamine Leaked?  Note this is not confirmed so take it as a rumor.



*spoilers:*
 
Ant-man
Vision
Black panther
Dr strange
Falcon
Mar-vell
Mockingbird
Quake (daisy)
Winter soldier 
Scarlett witch
Captain marvel
Hawkeye (kate)
She-hulk
War machine



*end of spoilers*


Was going to post the video but the spoiler tag didn't hide it.  It's on youtube if you look for it.

----------


## Havok83

This game is not good. The beta actually made my opinion of the game worse

----------


## Midvillian1322

Reading the files you collect. Looks like Taskmaster is saying Monica has limited the bots access to theyre higher functions. Taskmaster wants the scientist to give them access cause its the only way they can keep up with him. Wondering if this is gonna lead to Ultron.

Also was Abomination created in that Aim lab in this game. Or was he just the muscle/security at a Aim base doing gamma research. Didnt catch it during the story mission and it won't let you replay the story stuff. Which sucks cause those were the only parts of the game id say are really good. Everything else seems very repetitive and get boring fast.

----------


## Frobisher

> Also whats a Tortuga? Is that the giant mech Hank shrinks in the trailer? Cause yea I'd rather have a few more actual villians not just robots or whatever they are. Adaptoid atleast is a character, though not one I give 2 shits about.


It’s a Spanish tortoise.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Clearly some of those characters could be easier to do than others since they would share a lot of abilities and elements with their counterparts.
> 
> - Captain America and Winter Soldier
> - Black Widow and Mockingbird
> - Hulk and She Hulk? (Depends how they approach Jennifer)
> - Iron Man and War Machine
> - Captain Marvel and MarVell
> - Hawkeye and Kate Bishop
> - Ant Man and Wasp
> ...


Doctor Strange would be a bit different from Wanda. He can conjure stuff (Crimson Bands, his astral projections, Fangs of Farallah, etc.) all things Wanda cannot do. Her's would be chaos based, probability based, and turning enemies into things (like boxes because of a slight game reference from years ago). 

For a better idea of how different they would be, the website still exists that has their Marvel Heroes abilities up http://marvelheroes.info/build/1201/ and http://marvelheroes.info/build/1328/ They aren't really interchangeable just because they can do magic.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> It’s a Spanish tortoise.


Thanks for clearing that up  :Confused: . Its also an island in Haiti, and was once a Pirate stronghold. But those Giant robots do have big shells on theyre backs. So maybe you are on to something. Maybe they were named after the turtoise.



Since no Xmen characters outside the twins are being used I hope there is a big Xmen game in the works. I mean if your using Spiderman in this game why not wolverine? They have always had the non film rights to these characters. I guess if your using an Inhuman outbreak as a plot device having Mutants walking around takes the legs out from under it. But yea Wolverine, Beast, and Storm are as much(Logan) if not more(Beast and Storm) Avengers then Spiderman.

Also disappointed the vast majority of Skins in the beta appaear to be pallete swaps. Maybe a minor tweak. Looks like most the outfits will be that with a few Epic outfits. With different colored versions being whole outfits im expecting a ridiculous amount of outfits for each character.

----------


## Godlike13

Im hoping X-men come down the line. Maybe in an expansion. Things were probably well in development on this game before Disney bought Fox. I think im gonna wait a year on this game. If this could become a Marvel world Warframe ill be over the moon, but right not its looking like the next Anthem.

----------


## Havok83

> Im hoping X-men come down the line. Maybe in an expansion. Things were probably well in development on this game before Disney bought Fox. I think im gonna wait a year on this game. If this could become a Marvel world Warframe ill be over the moon, but right not its looking like the next Anthem.


They really shouldnt. This is an Avengers game, not Marvel Heroes. The only X-man that should be added is Wolverine IMO. I think this game should stay on brand and even though several X-men have become members in recent years thanks to UA, I think it dilutes this, especially since there are very few games dedicated to just the Avengers and their lore.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Im hoping X-men come down the line. Maybe in an expansion. Things were probably well in development on this game before Disney bought Fox. I think im gonna wait a year on this game. If this could become a Marvel world Warframe ill be over the moon, but right not its looking like the next Anthem.


The only X-men that should be in this game are the ones that were actually Avengers. Beast, and Wolverine at best.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> They really shouldnt. This is an Avengers game, not Marvel Heroes. The only X-man that should be added is Wolverine IMO. I think this game should stay on brand and even though several X-men have become members in recent years thanks to UA, I think it dilutes this, especially since there are very few games dedicated to just the Avengers and their lore.


I think Storm and Beast are more deserving then Wolverine. But if we're getting Spiderman and Dr Strange as Avengers Wolverine makes more sense.

----------


## Havok83

> I think Storm and Beast are more deserving then Wolverine. But if we're getting Spiderman and Dr Strange as Avengers Wolverine makes more sense.


I forgot about Beast, but yea Id include him. Why should Storm be more deserving than Wolverine? Wolverine served as one much longer than her across multiple lineups. Storm had a very short tenure and was marked by being Black Panther's tagalong wife.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I forgot about Beast, but yea Id include him. Why should Storm be more deserving than Wolverine? Wolverine served as one much longer than her across multiple lineups. Storm had a very short tenure and was marked by being Black Panther's tagalong wife.


I have no idea why I said Storm. In my head I was seeing Beast and Moondragon and for whatever reason attached Storm to that. Yea no screw storm lol. Firestar and Namor should be there before her. Indont want either though. Couldn't care about one and never like Namor as part of a hero team outside Defenders.

----------


## Frontier

> They really shouldnt. This is an Avengers game, not Marvel Heroes. The only X-man that should be added is Wolverine IMO. I think this game should stay on brand and even though several X-men have become members in recent years thanks to UA, I think it dilutes this, especially since there are very few games dedicated to just the Avengers and their lore.


I think Spider-Man already throws that out the window, Strange too since he's never been a traditional Avenger.

----------


## Havok83

> I think Spider-Man already throws that out the window, Strange too since he's never been a traditional Avenger.


Both have been (honorary) Avengers in the films which this game takes influence from, so I dont think that throws things out the window. Spiderman was a mainstay in the Avengers for years in the comics, being a staple of the modern incarnations so he's pretty valid

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I think Spider-Man already throws that out the window, Strange too since he's never been a traditional Avenger.


I don't think this game is going for traditional Avengers. It's using the movie lineup and has Kamala as it's lead character. They will use the big name characters that have been Avengers and Spider-man and Strange have fall into that.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Well I'd love to try the free Beta but the damn servers are down right now comically. I am trying to see what this game is about but well...its not making me feel inspired to pay for it.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

So after spending time registering an account and all , learned that the Open Beta for free was only for 3 days this week and 3 days next week. Yeah , its too much of a fucking hassle. I'll save myself the time and say fuck this game.

----------


## Captain M

I've seen screenshots of Kamala shrunk a couple months ago. Probably in one of the trees that are locked in the beta.

Plus you can shrink enemies so my point stands.

----------


## Captain M

> I think Spider-Man already throws that out the window, Strange too since he's never been a traditional Avenger.


Spider-Man brings money. Strange is an MCU face.

Only X-Men I could see being added is Wolverine for the same reasons as Spider-Man. But I mean we already have the roster.

----------


## Gaastra

> I think Spider-Man already throws that out the window, Strange too since he's never been a traditional Avenger.


He was a FULL avengers for three issues pre new avengers.  So he was a full avenger longer then the hulk at the time.  Cap asked him to join.  He said yes.

----------


## Matternativ

I really do hope we get to run around the Hellicarrier with whatever character we choose in the final game.
Let the voice actors have the characters think out loud when interacting with objects there (like when Khamala comments on caps shield) and you get some major brownie points from me for comparatively little effort.

----------


## Frontier

> Both have been (honorary) Avengers in the films which this game takes influence from, so I dont think that throws things out the window. Spiderman was a mainstay in the Avengers for years in the comics, being a staple of the modern incarnations so he's pretty valid


By that metric Wolverine should probably be in the game too (as an X-Box exclusive). 



> I really do hope we get to run around the Hellicarrier with whatever character we choose in the final game.
> Let the voice actors have the characters think out loud when interacting with objects there (like when Khamala comments on caps shield) and you get some major brownie points from me for comparatively little effort.


That would be cool. Reminds me of all the little touches Insomniac added to PS4 Spider-Man  :Smile: .

----------


## Havok83

> By that metric Wolverine should probably be in the game too (as an X-Box exclusive). 
> .


I already said he should if they were to include any X-men at all. You responded to that

----------


## Frontier

> I already said he should if they were to include any X-men at all. You responded to that


Sorry, yeah. But then it felt like we were debating adding any X-Men so I guess it just came back around to that  :EEK!: .

----------


## Matternativ

> By that metric Wolverine should probably be in the game too (as an X-Box exclusive).


My pick was X-23 cause X. Mostly because of the X.
Okay that's a lie. Mostly because I like her better.




> That would be cool. Reminds me of all the little touches Insomniac added to PS4 Spider-Man .


Yeah that was basically my thinking. I thought running around with Khamala and gushing over the things in the avengers storage was the best part of the game to me.

----------


## cable guy

I thought I'd be hearing how good this game was by now.

----------


## Havok83

> I thought I'd be hearing how good this game was by now.


Why? Beacause I can tell you that its not and going into this beta, the reception for it has not been good

----------


## Steroid

Had some fun with the beta but there are definitely issues. For one after a bit I was bored and experienced multiple crashes and frame rate drops. They definitely waited too long to drop the beta cause I don't sethese being fixed by launch.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I really do hope we get to run around the Hellicarrier with whatever character we choose in the final game.
> Let the voice actors have the characters think out loud when interacting with objects there (like when Khamala comments on caps shield) and you get some major brownie points from me for comparatively little effort.


I think previous footage has had other characters outside Kamala exploring the Hellicarrier and the Resistance base. I would love to see if every Avenger ends up getting their own room in the ship as well.

----------


## Matternativ

> I think previous footage has had other characters outside Kamala exploring the Hellicarrier and the Resistance base. I would love to see if every Avenger ends up getting their own room in the ship as well.


Oh, good to know!

About the rooms:
I think that one is a given. I'm not sure yet where Spidey's room will be  (aka non existent in my case cause Xbox) but all the main ones and the first DLC Avenger already have them. I'd wager they'll be accessible  as soon as you pick the respective heroes up during the campaign.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Oh, good to know!
> 
> About the rooms:
> I think that one is a given. I'm not sure yet where Spidey's room will be  (aka non existent in my case cause Xbox) but all the main ones and the first DLC Avenger already have them. I'd wager they'll be accessible  as soon as you pick the respective heroes up during the campaign.


I think they’ll probably do something similar to Arkham Knight when they added the Season of Infamy expansion and added a new section of cells and sections to the GCPD to help with the new missions - they’ll probably stick the other DLC characters outside Hawkeye in a special section of the ship to include their rooms. And maybe awkwardly pretend Spidey’s room doesn’t exist in the non PS4/5 versions.

----------


## Matternativ

> I think they’ll probably do something similar to Arkham Knight when they added the Season of Infamy expansion and added a new section of cells and sections to the GCPD to help with the new missions - they’ll probably stick the other DLC characters outside Hawkeye in a special section of the ship to include their rooms. And maybe awkwardly pretend Spidey’s room doesn’t exist in the non PS4/5 versions.


An empty, dusty room with a spiderweb in the corner and when you come closer you see a little note stuck in the web that just says "Sorry".

----------


## Odd Rödney

I've been trying to play the damn Beta but it keeps saying the Square Enix servers are down. Total bummer!

----------


## Havok83

> I've been trying to play the damn Beta but it keeps saying the Square Enix servers are down. Total bummer!


Because its over. The next beta starts this weekend

----------


## Odd Rödney

> Because its over. The next beta starts this weekend


Ah, ok. My bad, thanks for telling me what's up.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Ah, ok. My bad, thanks for telling me what's up.


               Yeah same deal happened to me.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Had some fun with the beta but there are definitely issues. For one after a bit I was bored and experienced multiple crashes and frame rate drops. They definitely waited too long to drop the beta cause I don't sethese being fixed by launch.


We are playing an old brief build on beta. Not sure why they did it like that.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Ah, ok. My bad, thanks for telling me what's up.


yea its from Friday night to Sunday night.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> We are playing an old brief build on beta. Not sure why they did it like that.


Because, "betas" like this are marketing tools/pre-order bait first, and testing environments a distant second.

----------


## Havok83

> Because, "betas" like this are marketing tools/pre-order bait first, and testing environments a distant second.


Using an old build thats not representative of the the near finished product is very counterproductive to that. Why use something to market the game that you know will turn people off from it? This beta solidified many people's decision to not get this game bc the build wasnt fun and if the final version is shaping up to be much better, they just did themselves a disservice

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I doubt the current beta is an old build. The game is 3 weeks away.

----------


## GenericUsername

> I doubt the current beta is an old build. The game is 3 weeks away.


They said it was a few builds behind in an article.

----------


## cable guy

> They said it was a few builds behind in an article.


I hope that's the case.

Even though that's not a good idea to push the game.

----------


## Matternativ

For some reason I had to redownload the Beta on my Xbox because the version from last week didn't run.
And when I did and replayed the story missions (by deleting my save) I had a cutscene completely without sound.

I do hope these things are beta specific and the game itself will run well.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

My thoughts thus far in playing the free beta....


-
- The game really grows on you as you go along. The fighting at times is wild and combat wise its kinda cool. I do love how you can start throwing combos.

As you work with Kamala Khan her attacks get way better as she upgrades. The upgrades for her are pretty solid and it helps.

- The missions clearly jump around as again its a Beta. You go from opening city level to working alongside Hulk. Who as you play with has good and bad moments. His one attack takes too long to do (heavy triangle attack) and your suddenly zapped by shield enemies as your like WTF ?!!

Also as the Hulk its weird to see him suddenly unable to handle every day normal AIM soldiers and get beaten. But I guess they didn't wanna make the Hulk ..too powerful.

- The Avengers characters needing leveling up items. Being a RPG type deal this makes sense in a way . Your constantly adding new and better gear in RPGs. You open chests and get gear and materials to boost that. I am used to doing that in games .

Here though you can see this LIVE SERVICE game will want people to SPEND $$$ to upgrade and get the characters perks etc. Like cool new costumes and more. Which I'm not a fan of.

- I got to Warzone part and took a break. I'll test it out.

- As the real entry character Kamala Khan really is funny one in this missions wise. She is so eager to be a hero and the interplay with Bruce Banner is fun. The best part was her telling Bruce in a spot how she wrote a great fan fiction story with Iron Man and he's like uh huh. As the mentor role he works for her in mission.

I wondered how they would play her in the game and its good.

OVERALL : Thus far the game is ok. I'm not into live service games or spending money for upgrades etc. Its a decent game and it really makes my PS4 Pro push as you can hear it running lol

----------


## Matternativ

> My thoughts thus far in playing the free beta....
> 
> 
> -
> - The game really grows on you as you go along. The fighting at times is wild and combat wise its kinda cool. I do love how you can start throwing combos.
> 
> As you work with Kamala Khan her attacks get way better as she upgrades. The upgrades for her are pretty solid and it helps.
> 
> - The missions clearly jump around as again its a Beta. You go from opening city level to working alongside Hulk. Who as you play with has good and bad moments. His one attack takes too long to do (heavy triangle attack) and your suddenly zapped by shield enemies as your like WTF ?!!
> ...


Yeah playing the Hulk doesn't really feel very Hulk. He's the only one. (in the beta) where I feel that way. I think he should be able to go through shield troopers with the heavy attack at least. He also goes down pretty quickly I feel.
It's weird because I've seen people who are like "playing with Hulk is the easy mode" and yet it's the one character I struggle with.

Kamala as the audience POV is really the only fitting choice for that and her section is my favourite part of the beta for sure.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Yeah playing the Hulk doesn't really feel very Hulk. He's the only one. (in the beta) where I feel that way. I think he should be able to go through shield troopers with the heavy attack at least. He also goes down pretty quickly I feel.
> It's weird because I've seen people who are like "playing with Hulk is the easy mode" and yet it's the one character I struggle with.
> 
> Kamala as the audience POV is really the only fitting choice for that and her section is my favourite part of the beta for sure.


                   Yeah the Hulk went down a few times. I had to constantly move and run from getting beaten by those shield enemies lol. 

              I believe I agree with Jim Sterling (either him or someone else in a review said this) , the game clearly would work best not as a live service game. Had it been like a Spider-Man game with updates and added characters , DLC later it would have been a solid game. But the adding a live service and push for $$$ seem to hurt it.

----------


## Matternativ

> Yeah the Hulk went down a few times. I had to constantly move and run from getting beaten by those shield enemies lol. 
> 
>               I believe I agree with Jim Sterling (either him or someone else in a review said this) , the game clearly would work best not as a live service game. Had it been like a Spider-Man game with updates and added characters , DLC later it would have been a solid game. But the adding a live service and push for $$$ seem to hurt it.


That was definitely Sterling. I'll say if the Campaign is good, and the playable parts of the BETA are, and the DLC Heroes/Missions are of similar quality rather than just a bunch of wartable maps then that's enough for me really. If you have to spend a third of the game grinding at the same maps over and over again in order to be ready to take on story missions (like in the newer assassin's creed games) than that's a problem.

----------


## Frontier

I think I could get into the campaign but the missions just seem like they could be really tedious or monotonous after a while. I'm not as impressed writing-wise as I was with the PS4 Spider-Man game, things are a little too MCU-lite for my tastes, but so far the story seems solid enough for the kind of game this is. 

Traversal also feels a little clunky but that might just be me. 

I'm still not wowed by the character models or some of the designs, but it doesn't look bad overall.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

I thought traversal as Kamala was terrible. It's not as fluid as Iron Man and Hulk.

----------


## Havok83

I really would rather an MUA style game. I hope that the next Marvel game announced is X-men themed and follows that model with the deeper RPG mechanics from the now defunct Marvel Heroes

----------


## Frontier

> I thought traversal as Kamala was terrible. It's not as fluid as Iron Man and Hulk.


I thought Widow and Kamala were the most difficult since they were so reliant on pressing x at the right time.

----------


## Havok83

> I thought Widow and Kamala were the most difficult since they were so reliant on pressing x at the right time.


Their traversal felt like a poor man's Batman from the Arkham games. Actually more like the Catwoman traversal

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I really would rather an MUA style game. I hope that the next Marvel game announced is X-men themed and follows that model with the deeper RPG mechanics from the now defunct Marvel Heroes


I think the next game outside a second full Spider-Man game with Peter and Miles will probably be the much rumoured GOTG game from the Deus Ex developers.

----------


## Matternativ

> I thought traversal as Kamala was terrible. It's not as fluid as Iron Man and Hulk.


I mean I can get Iron Man since he flies and everything but I had a much easier time with Kamala and Widow than with Hulk.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I mean I can get Iron Man since he flies and everything but I had a much easier time with Kamala and Widow than with Hulk.


Keeping the momentum of Hulk's jumps was super easy for me. It worked the same way in ultimate destruction and I love that game.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

September 1st is the next War Table, with another announcement of a new hero. I suspect it’s going to be either Captain Marvel or Winter Soldier.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

After playing the beta, I have no idea what to make of this game.  The first few levels were...fine...I guess?  I lost interest when I had to play as Kamala but Cap, Hulk and Thor were cool.

There's flashes of a fun game in there and I can see how the full game could be enjoyable, but the combat felt really floaty and weightless.  They tried to make up the difference with a bunch of screen shake but it just results in this weird disconnect because most of the attacks in no way look that powerful.  




> Yeah playing the Hulk doesn't really feel very Hulk. He's the only one. (in the beta) where I feel that way. I think he should be able to go through shield troopers with the heavy attack at least. He also goes down pretty quickly I feel.
> It's weird because I've seen people who are like "playing with Hulk is the easy mode" and yet it's the one character I struggle with.
> 
> Kamala as the audience POV is really the only fitting choice for that and her section is my favourite part of the beta for sure.


You have to really lean on his Rage mode for Hulk to be worth anything.  

His attacks really need some kind for super armor though.  Maybe that's something that comes later, I don't know.  But watching Hulk get slapped out of every heavy attack was silly.

----------


## GenericUsername

> I really would rather an MUA style game. I hope that the next Marvel game announced is X-men themed and follows that model with the deeper RPG mechanics from the now defunct Marvel Heroes


I hated wrestling with the camera in the newest MUA. 

They mentioned on their Discord about X-Men plans in the future yesterday. And they mentioned expacs before. Maybe each team gets an expac and it becomes a big crossover eventually.

----------


## Frontier

> I mean I can get Iron Man since he flies and everything but I had a much easier time with Kamala and Widow than with Hulk.


I thought combat was easier for Kamala compared to Hulk. I don't think I picked the right missions for Widow.

----------


## Matternativ

> Keeping the momentum of Hulk's jumps was super easy for me. It worked the same way in ultimate destruction and I love that game.


Ngl the only Hulk game I played was on the SNES at my neighbours place so I don't have much reference for any other gameplay.

But to me the jumps just felt too short and low to be fun.
Granted I came off the back of Agents of Mayhem which has triple jumps and shit.

Meanwhile with Widow and Kamala you didn't even really have to time your jumps that well. Simply pressing the A Button nearby pulled me out of a few dicey moments and made me feel like I could be wherever I wanted while I always felt very stuck in the middle of robots during Hulk fights.



> After playing the beta, I have no idea what to make of this game.  The first few levels were...fine...I guess?  I lost interest when I had to play as Kamala but Cap, Hulk and Thor were cool.
> 
> There's flashes of a fun game in there and I can see how the full game could be enjoyable, but the combat felt really floaty and weightless.  They tried to make up the difference with a bunch of screen shake but it just results in this weird disconnect because most of the attacks in no way look that powerful.  
> 
> 
> 
> You have to really lean on his Rage mode for Hulk to be worth anything.  
> 
> His attacks really need some kind for super armor though.  Maybe that's something that comes later, I don't know.  But watching Hulk get slapped out of every heavy attack was silly.


Well at least he got the nicest outfit in the Beta with the Hawaiian style Tanktop and hat, hahaha.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Yeah I took a survey and made a point that Hulk's super attack and the shield guys slapping him out of it was annoying as hell. I mean , make it quicker possibly or let him take that damage as he still performs it. But the funniest part was , your thinking the boss fight with Abomination is gonna be hard right ? Well I just ran around smacked him at times , ran and did this the entire fight.

                  There is no way that he should be easier than the actual grunts your supposed to beat up on level I'd think.

----------


## Havok83

> September 1st is the next War Table, with another announcement of a new hero. I suspect it’s going to be either Captain Marvel or Winter Soldier.


hopefully Captain Marvel as the game could use another woman

----------


## Steroid

> September 1st is the next War Table, with another announcement of a new hero. I suspect it’s going to be either Captain Marvel or Winter Soldier.


Got my wish with the first reveal so for this one I am really hoping for Black Panther or Captain Marvel. No matter what Panther will be my main(Unless Crystal adds Monica Rambeau or Wolverine) so I need him released as soon as possible.

----------


## Frontier

They had a design for Captain Marvel ready that they showed in Kamala's room so I think it's pretty safe to assume she'll be a hero they quickly roll out.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Got my wish with the first reveal so for this one I am really hoping for Black Panther or Captain Marvel. No matter what Panther will be my main(Unless Crystal adds Monica Rambeau or Wolverine) so I need him released as soon as possible.


Black panther and Wolverine are my two biggest wants. Black panther seems very likely but iono bout Logan.

----------


## Matternativ

> hopefully Captain Marvel as the game could use another woman


I think there were like 15 characters leaked by looking into the game files.
Captain Marvel, Kate Bishop, T'Challa, Dr Strange, She Hulk and Warmachine were among them iirc.

----------


## Havok83

> I think there were like 15 characters leaked by looking into the game files.
> Captain Marvel, Kate Bishop, T'Challa, Dr Strange, She Hulk and Warmachine were among them iirc.


i know she' coming. I want her sooner rather than later

----------


## Matternativ

> i know she' coming. I want her sooner rather than later


Pretty sure her and Panther will be next in line after Clint.

----------


## Captain M

War Machine, She-Hulk, Kate Bishop, Captain Marvel and Black Panther have more files in the game than the other 10 that were datamined so I would expect those 5 sooner rather than later.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Winter Soldier did seem to have a fair bit too though and he’s the one with a series likely out in December now so...

----------


## Matternativ

> War Machine, She-Hulk, Kate Bishop, Captain Marvel and Black Panther have more files in the game than the other 10 that were datamined so I would expect those 5 sooner rather than later.


Given that Clint's Storyline is supposedly mainly inspired by Fractions run I think it is not unlikely that Kate will come as a surprise hero in the same package/storyline.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Okay wow. The details for Marvel’s Avengers marketplace and cash grabbing have finally been confirmed and they are pretty nasty.

https://avengers.square-enix-games.c...randcosmetics/

So the two biggest and greediest takeaways:

1. They’re locking a selection of cosmetics like costumes, emotes and finishers behind the marketplace - you will unlock SOME stuff via the game in story and via finding patterns and resources in game, but I suspect the most fancy and iconic elements will remain in the marketplace which ROTATES and everything there costs from $1 for 100 credits and given that pictures are showing costumes there for 900, 1000 and 1400 credits, think what that MEANS. But it gets worse.

2. So if you played the Beta you might remember those Challenge Cards and they might have reminded you of the Battle Passes for Fortnite, right? Well that’s EXACTLY what they are. Turns out that all the six starting heroes will have these separately and free. BUT from Hawkeye and with EACH new character (and bear in mind data mining has implied more than fifteen characters are planned) they’re going to include TWO Challenge Cards - a free one AND a premium one where YOU HAVE TO PAY $10 for the privilege of unlocking content for them via challenges (and I will say that at least unlike Fortnite they not setting time limits on this unlocking but still).

I’m not used to this sort of practice and I sure as heck don’t like it. They’re purposely waiting for the new characters after launch and effectively using the premium CC as your effective character purchase with ten dollars. Remember, we don’t know how many characters are planned, even with data mining.

I am definitely tempted to cancel my pre-order but there’s still a fair bit of this game I wanna try but... ugh. This is what gaming is becoming.

----------


## Frontier

> Given that Clint's Storyline is supposedly mainly inspired by Fractions run I think it is not unlikely that Kate will come as a surprise hero in the same package/storyline.


I wouldn't be surprised at this point. 



> Okay wow. The details for Marvel’s Avengers marketplace and cash grabbing have finally been confirmed and they are pretty nasty.
> 
> https://avengers.square-enix-games.c...randcosmetics/
> 
> So the two biggest and greediest takeaways:
> 
> 1. They’re locking a selection of cosmetics like costumes, emotes and finishers behind the marketplace - you will unlock SOME stuff via the game in story and via finding patterns and resources in game, but I suspect the most fancy and iconic elements will remain in the marketplace which ROTATES and everything there costs from $1 for 100 credits and given that pictures are showing costumes there for 900, 1000 and 1400 credits, think what that MEANS. But it gets worse.
> 
> 2. So if you played the Beta you might remember those Challenge Cards and they might have reminded you of the Battle Passes for Fortnite, right? Well that’s EXACTLY what they are. Turns out that all the six starting heroes will have these separately and free. BUT from Hawkeye and with EACH new character (and bear in mind data mining has implied more than fifteen characters are planned) they’re going to include TWO Challenge Cards - a free one AND a premium one where YOU HAVE TO PAY $10 for the privilege of unlocking content for them via challenges (and I will say that at least unlike Fortnite they not setting time limits on this unlocking but still).
> ...


I just hope there's nothing I would really want hidden behind a paywall.

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Okay wow. The details for Marvel’s Avengers marketplace and cash grabbing have finally been confirmed and they are pretty nasty.
> 
> https://avengers.square-enix-games.c...randcosmetics/
> 
> So the two biggest and greediest takeaways:
> 
> 1. They’re locking a selection of cosmetics like costumes, emotes and finishers behind the marketplace - you will unlock SOME stuff via the game in story and via finding patterns and resources in game, but I suspect the most fancy and iconic elements will remain in the marketplace which ROTATES and everything there costs from $1 for 100 credits and given that pictures are showing costumes there for 900, 1000 and 1400 credits, think what that MEANS. But it gets worse.
> 
> 2. So if you played the Beta you might remember those Challenge Cards and they might have reminded you of the Battle Passes for Fortnite, right? Well that’s EXACTLY what they are. Turns out that all the six starting heroes will have these separately and free. BUT from Hawkeye and with EACH new character (and bear in mind data mining has implied more than fifteen characters are planned) they’re going to include TWO Challenge Cards - a free one AND a premium one where YOU HAVE TO PAY $10 for the privilege of unlocking content for them via challenges (and I will say that at least unlike Fortnite they not setting time limits on this unlocking but still).
> ...


I heard someone describe this game has a business model with a game wrapped around it.  

I don't think I've heard a more accurate description.

----------


## Matternativ

> Okay wow. The details for Marvel’s Avengers marketplace and cash grabbing have finally been confirmed and they are pretty nasty.
> 
> https://avengers.square-enix-games.c...randcosmetics/
> 
> So the two biggest and greediest takeaways:
> 
> 1. They’re locking a selection of cosmetics like costumes, emotes and finishers behind the marketplace - you will unlock SOME stuff via the game in story and via finding patterns and resources in game, but I suspect the most fancy and iconic elements will remain in the marketplace which ROTATES and everything there costs from $1 for 100 credits and given that pictures are showing costumes there for 900, 1000 and 1400 credits, think what that MEANS. But it gets worse.
> 
> 2. So if you played the Beta you might remember those Challenge Cards and they might have reminded you of the Battle Passes for Fortnite, right? Well that’s EXACTLY what they are. Turns out that all the six starting heroes will have these separately and free. BUT from Hawkeye and with EACH new character (and bear in mind data mining has implied more than fifteen characters are planned) they’re going to include TWO Challenge Cards - a free one AND a premium one where YOU HAVE TO PAY $10 for the privilege of unlocking content for them via challenges (and I will say that at least unlike Fortnite they not setting time limits on this unlocking but still).
> ...


Jesus Christ, what the hell?!
Hopefully there will be a backlash like with Battlefront 2 that will right some wrongs here.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I have checked some more and found that you will get credits in the challenge cards (though I suspect mostly the premium ones) so you will be able to effectively grind to unlock points via challenges for one character in order to get the credits to buy the premium card for the next new character, though clearly you will have to juggle between that and getting money for stuff in the marketplace… it’s not as evil as some schemes I have seen but it’s up there.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Jesus Christ, what the hell?!
> Hopefully there will be a backlash like with Battlefront 2 that will right some wrongs here.


Battlefront 2 happened because of loot boxes. This just has battle passes that lots of other games have. The difference here is the battle passes aren't seasonal. They are permanent and give you the currency to get other battle passes. The first six characters have free battle passes. You don't have to pay the $10. That's to unlock stuff faster.

----------


## Havok83

If you guys dont like this, then I suggest just skipping the game. It didnt seem that good from the beta anyway. The game will and die by its post-launch community and if people are playing and hence not purchasing the microtransctions, they will either have to reverse this fast or learn a valuable lesson for their next game

----------


## Huntsman Spider

I don't know why these videogame companies think they can (continue to) get away with exploiting players' love for these characters like that.

----------


## GenericUsername

Games do this because games have gotten so expensive to make to begin with. Then on top of that it was said during MH that the Marvel license was somewhere around $13 million a year. If they didn't do the monetization, they'd have to charge more for the games to begin with and people aren't likely gonna do that. There's nothing in these battle passes in this game that you have to spend money on or need to play the game. They aren't RNG based like boxes either.

----------


## GenericUsername

> If you guys dont like this, then I suggest just skipping the game. It didnt seem that good from the beta anyway. The game will and die by its post-launch community and if people are playing and hence not purchasing the microtransctions, they will either have to reverse this fast or learn a valuable lesson for their next game


That doesn't happen. When MH died due to lack of funds, nothing else replaced it, and other games just went on with having monetization. They are a business, and the days of boxed releases have been long gone.

----------


## Havok83

> That doesn't happen. When MH died due to lack of funds, nothing else replaced it, and other games just went on with having monetization. They are a business, and the days of boxed releases have been long gone.


It happened with Battlefront 2, which you named earlier. MH and the company that developed it died, so they couldnt make any changes to their business model going forward. This game isnt going to kill Square-Enix

----------


## GenericUsername

> It happened with Battlefront 2, which you named earlier. MH and the company that developed it died, so they couldnt make any changes to their business model going forward. This game isnt going to kill Square-Enix


Battlefront 2 did not have a battle pass that you could get for free by earning it in game. Battlefront 2 had loot boxes that had items you needed in game in them and were heavily RNG based. What you get from this battle pass is cosmetic mostly and some crafting items that you can also farm in game. Gaz and MH died but nothing took it's place. Until we got this game. There aren't enough Marvel games out there that aren't mobile (which btw do have predatory monetization) to say well they'd just learn their lesson. What would happen is that they'd just stop supporting this game. Support their games that do make money, and it'd likely put any other games in the plans with Marvel in jeopardy.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

No game needs monetization to survive. That's pure BS. Unless it's free to play no game needs it.

----------


## Havok83

> Battlefront 2 did not have a battle pass that you could get for free by earning it in game. Battlefront 2 had loot boxes that had items you needed in game in them and were heavily RNG based. What you get from this battle pass is cosmetic mostly and some crafting items that you can also farm in game. Gaz and MH died but nothing took it's place. Until we got this game. There aren't enough Marvel games out there that aren't mobile (which btw do have predatory monetization) to say well they'd just learn their lesson. What would happen is that they'd just stop supporting this game. Support their games that do make money, and it'd likely put any other games in the plans with Marvel in jeopardy.


I dont care if Battlefront had loot boxes as thats not the point. Battlefront had a business model which gamers did not like and as a result of lower than expected sales, bad reception and a ton of negative post-launch press, they had to adapt and change it. 

Obviously nothing replaced MH from Gaz bc the developer died. They no longer existed to make anything new. Smaller companies dont have the same luxury to mess up as royally as they did and bounce back.

If this game bombs, then SE will have no choice but to learn their lesson bc they have a multi-game deal with Disney/Marvel. Something WILL take this games place. It will be incredibly stupid to release their next game with the same model if this one backfires.

----------


## GenericUsername

> I dont care if Battlefront had loot boxes as thats not the point. Battlefront had a business model which gamers did not like and as a result of lower than expected sales, bad reception and a ton of negative post-launch press, they had to adapt and change it. 
> 
> Obviously nothing replaced MH from Gaz bc the developer died. They no longer existed to make anything new. Smaller companies dont have the same luxury to mess up as royally as they did and bounce back.
> 
> If this game bombs, then SE will have no choice but to learn their lesson bc they have a multi-game deal with Disney/Marvel. Something WILL take this games place. It will be incredibly stupid to release their next game with the same model if this one backfires.


The loot boxes is important. So what was in them. That was the biggest deal people had with that model. They needed items in them, they couldn't be guaranteed to get those items. It was based on RNG and you only had a real chance of getting them if you bought boxes.

This is not that sort of situation.

You are missing my point about Gaz. No game replaced it, by any company. Square will survive, their interest in Marvel stuff will not if it's not successful. They aren't doing this for charity because they love comics oh so much. They are doing it for the brand and for profits. Most game companies do, unless they are indie. 

They will learn their lesson, to not invest in Marvel properties. Battlefront 2 did not get rid of microtransactions. Not even within it's own game. It just changed what they were. Avengers has one of the least predatory, because it isn't things you need. And you can earn them in game. With no RNG to worry about. The battle passes also aren't seasonal. They are there until you earn everything.

----------


## GenericUsername

> No game needs monetization to survive. That's pure BS. Unless it's free to play no game needs it.


Really. I'll inform my friends in the industry of this. They'll be happy to know.

----------


## Havok83

> The loot boxes is important. So what was in them. That was the biggest deal people had with that model. They needed items in them, they couldn't be guaranteed to get those items. It was based on RNG and you only had a real chance of getting them if you bought boxes.
> 
> This is not that sort of situation.
> 
> You are missing my point about Gaz. No game replaced it, by any company. Square will survive, their interest in Marvel stuff will not if it's not successful. They aren't doing this for charity because they love comics oh so much. They are doing it for the brand and for profits. Most game companies do, unless they are indie. 
> 
> They will learn their lesson, to not invest in Marvel properties. Battlefront 2 did not get rid of microtransactions. Not even within it's own game. It just changed what they were. Avengers has one of the least predatory, because it isn't things you need. And you can earn them in game. With no RNG to worry about. The battle passes also aren't seasonal. They are there until you earn everything.


Sigh and you still dont get it so lets just agree to disagree

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> Battlefront 2 happened because of loot boxes. This just has battle passes that lots of other games have. The difference here is the battle passes aren't seasonal. They are permanent and give you the currency to get other battle passes. The first six characters have free battle passes. You don't have to pay the $10. That's to unlock stuff faster.


Those other games have the decency to be F2P or, at the very least, stop at _one_ battle pass.  




> the days of boxed releases have been long gone.


Then where are all these boxed releases coming from?




> Really. I'll inform my friends in the industry of this. They'll be happy to know.


You do that.  Because there's plenty of examples out there.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Those other games have the decency to be F2P or, at the very least, stop at _one_ battle pass.  
> 
> 
> 
> Then where are all these boxed releases coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> You do that.  Because there's plenty of examples out there.


BF2 was not f2p at all. I had to pay to buy that game. 

Boxed releases are out there and rare. 

Which ones? All games need some form of monetization. Whether or not it's to purchase it to begin with, f2p with monetization, etc. The higher the graphics, the more expensive it is to make. You get your rare ones like Terraria or Stardew that really take off and don't cost nearly as much to make but they are very rare exceptions. This is a licensed game, and from what we learned from what Gaz stated, that license was not anywhere near cheap. Then you have the cost to make the game (overhead, paying employees, investors etc.). And for a big company like Crystal Dynamics, they have a lot of employ. Even if you stick to making indie games, it can still cost you a couple mil to make the game. Then you have to get a return on that investment. Which is part luck these days, because there are so many games released each day.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Seeing Jim Sterling bury this game completely for the shit cash grab it is , was pretty solid. His latest video detailed the entire marketplace and more. As he joked if you have to dedicate an entire page to describing how people have to pay for cosmetics and more...well that is pretty silly.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Seeing Jim Sterling bury this game completely for the shit cash grab it is , was pretty solid. His latest video detailed the entire marketplace and more. As he joked if you have to dedicate an entire page to describing how people have to pay for cosmetics and more...well that is pretty silly.


He said they wrote a novella explaining how all the microtransactions work. It's a business model pretending to be a game.

----------


## Steroid

> He said they wrote a novella explaining how all the microtransactions work. It's a business model pretending to be a game.


When I watched the video this remark is what stood out. May not be the popular opinion but it damn sure rings true.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> He said they wrote a novella explaining how all the microtransactions work. It's a business model pretending to be a game.





> When I watched the video this remark is what stood out. May not be the popular opinion but it damn sure rings true.


                            So I wonder how fast it will die off ? Will we see an Anthem repeat in 2020 ?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> So I wonder how fast it will die off ? Will we see an Anthem repeat in 2020 ?


The lack of content and terrible loot system is what killed Anthem. If this game can avoid those pitfalls at launch it can stand a chance.

----------


## Frontier

> The lack of content and terrible loot system is what killed Anthem. If this game can avoid those pitfalls at launch it can stand a chance.


Yeah, the Marvel brand + being able to periodically add a bunch of recognizable heroes will probably help a lot even if they only get one story mission a piece and they still rely on the Warzones.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

I watched Jim's video last night and the ridiculous microtransactions along with things like individual battle passes, seriously, has kinda killed my hype for the game. An associate of mine has preordered it so I might try it at their house but the game doesn't seem like a priority buy right now.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

At this stage I am playing it for the story and campaign and likely won’t be bothering with the multiplayer. I am not going to go out of my way to unlock everything and just play it casually, because honestly playing it like Square wants me and everyone else to is liable to tick me off.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

https://www.polygon.com/2020/8/31/21...awkeye-ant-man

Speculation here about Klaw and Wakanda being added to the game plus an event in late 2020 adding Captain Marvel as a character and the Kree Empire as a new threat. There’s another war table tomorrow so I suspect we’ll find out if this is true then. Also ‘Echo Fighters’ with new characters who play like other ones and allow for multiplayer to include similar style characters.

----------


## Matternativ

Went to the store today to see the game on sale already. Shame I had it pre-ordered already.
Despite the generally negative tone surrounding the game (for good reason) I'm looking forward to playing the campaign if nothing else.

----------


## Havok83

> Went to the store today to see the game on sale already. Shame I had it pre-ordered already.
> Despite the generally negative tone surrounding the game (for good reason) I'm looking forward to playing the campaign if nothing else.


The game isnt even out yet. Unless you preordered it on the digital stores, you can still price match it at most retailers

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> The game isnt even out yet. Unless you preordered it on the digital stores, you can still price match it at most retailers


Doesn't stop a place from breaking street date. I could probably get it right now on PS4 from a place I know if copies are already out in the wild.

----------


## Havok83

> Doesn't stop a place from breaking street date. I could probably get it right now on PS4 from a place I know if copies are already out in the wild.


Thats not my point and a game doesnt have to have its release date broken for it to be on sale as advertisements are released on the Sunday or week before a game comes out. Retailers will vary depending on the length of their price match window but most will match a lower price that is available on release, which this price that he found would qualify for. Considering he preordered, he could just cancel that and buy it at the store he found the better price at unless he did so digitally.

----------


## Matternativ

> The game isnt even out yet. Unless you preordered it on the digital stores, you can still price match it at most retailers


Pre-ordered it digitally. But the physical store version I saw cost a bit more iirc.
Don't matter, I can wait a couple of days. I just felt a bit trolled seeing them out in the wild 5 days ahead of a release I pre-ordered.

----------


## Havok83

> Pre-ordered it digitally. But the physical store version I saw cost a bit more iirc.
> Don't matter, I can wait a couple of days. I just felt a bit trolled seeing them out in the wild 5 days ahead of a release I pre-ordered.


oh got ya. So your conundrum is that its physically on sale, not that it is on sale (discount)

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

Wouldn't streamers already be given copies of the game to play and get ready before street date anyhow ? I know a lot of big launched games have companies had the influencers big money to play the game before the date of release.

                If the game drops below $20 bucks maybe I'll pick it up over the winter. Maybe....its gonna have to be a price I feel comfortable paying because no way am I paying $60 launch price for it.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> If the game drops below $20 bucks maybe I'll pick it up over the winter. Maybe....its gonna have to be a price I feel comfortable paying because no way am I paying $60 launch price for it.


The game will have to bomb pretty hard for it to be $20 by Winter. You expect this to become Anthem?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> The game will have to bomb pretty hard for it to be $20 by Winter. You expect this to become Anthem?


             Maybe...lol.

----------


## Havok83

> The game will have to bomb pretty hard for it to be $20 by Winter. You expect this to become Anthem?


It'll likely be at least $30 on Black Friday. MAYBE $25

----------


## Noodle

> It'll likely be at least $30 on Black Friday. MAYBE $25


Most major retailers aren't doing Black Friday this year due to the Pandemic. They claim to be breaking down the deals over the span of a number of weeks, but I highly doubt you'll see the traditional type of Black Friday deals this year.

----------


## Havok83

> Most major retailers aren't doing Black Friday this year due to the Pandemic. They claim to be breaking down the deals over the span of a number of weeks, but I highly doubt you'll see the traditional type of Black Friday deals this year.


Where did you get that from?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I think the story and the very nature of it being Marvel is going to likely save it from being Anthem, plus they clearly have a post launch plan in mind that we’re going to probably hear about in the next hour (and probably have Captain Marvel confirmed as the second new hero). It won’t be Destiny certainly, but I hear the smart types will quickly learn to avoid any of the cash grabbing stuff we’re apparently stuck with and stick with the material as needed. I mean in theory if you elect to ignore the Marketplace and it’s ridiculous costs you’re going to get far more getting free credits with the challenge cards and using them on the newer heroes ones as needed.

----------


## Noodle

> Where did you get that from?


Target and Walmart have already announced it. 

Safe to say if two of the biggest retailers have already gone this route, the others aren't that far behind.

----------


## Havok83

> Target and Walmart have already announced it. 
> 
> Safe to say if two of the biggest retailers have already gone this route, the others aren't that far behind.


There is nothing at your link but I did a google search. Thats for retail locations which makes sense bc they legally cant. Online is still a thing though as that has become a larger presence in recent years. PSN and the Xbox store always run the same sales around that week also. I do expect to see this game available around $30 in late Nov.

----------


## Noodle

> There is nothing at your link but I did a google search. Thats for retail locations which makes sense bc they legally cant. Online is still a thing though as that has become a larger presence in recent years. PSN and the Xbox store always run the same sales around that week also. I do expect to see this game available around $30 in late Nov.


Sorry. It was to a USA Today article. Sometimes they hide their stuff behind paywalls and the likes. Not as user friendly as they used to be. 

Online has Cyber Monday, though. If you see something it may be there. But Black Friday in the traditional sense is kinda DOA this year.

----------


## Havok83

> Sorry. It was to a USA Today article. Sometimes they hide their stuff behind paywalls and the likes. Not as user friendly as they used to be. 
> 
> Online has Cyber Monday, though. If you see something it may be there. But Black Friday in the traditional sense is kinda DOA this year.


Its the same difference, considering they take place within the same 3-4 day span

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Not who I was expecting but awesome! And voiced by the lovely Ashy Burch of Aloy and Chloe fame!

----------


## Steroid

Definitely disappointed with the War Table but adding Kate makes sense in that they basically work from the same kit for both Clint & Kate.

----------


## GenericUsername

It was believed that they were gonna introduce BP and preview the Wakanda raid, but then Chadwick passed. So they changed things. And they did say the War Table changed at the beginning of the stream.

----------


## Havok83

> Not who I was expecting but awesome! And voiced by the lovely Ashy Burch of Aloy and Chloe fame!


Someone on the last page said she was expected since Hawkeye's mission are based on the Fraction run which she is a part of. Makes sense but kinda disappointing that they would release characters that are so similar that close together




> It was believed that they were gonna introduce BP and preview the Wakanda raid, but then Chadwick passed. So they changed things. And they did say the War Table changed at the beginning of the stream.


I dont think so. I dont think they'd be introducing 2 unrelated DLC characters at the same time and considering Kate is coming first, it makes sense why she was here

----------


## Matternativ

> oh got ya. So your conundrum is that its physically on sale, not that it is on sale (discount)


Ye!




> Not who I was expecting but awesome! And voiced by the lovely Ashy Burch of Aloy and Chloe fame!


Ha! I feel smart now.



> Given that Clint's Storyline is supposedly mainly inspired by Fractions run I think it is not unlikely that Kate will come as a surprise hero in the same package/storyline.

----------


## Steroid

> It was believed that they were gonna introduce BP and preview the Wakanda raid, but then Chadwick passed. So they changed things. And they did say the War Table changed at the beginning of the stream.


I'm really curious how they altered it. I mean if BP was the intended hero it makes zero sense to not show him if they were looking to honor Boseman. Probably for the best as I have come across so many glitches this morning with buzzcut Kamala being my favorite so far.

----------


## Odd Rödney

> I have come across so many glitches this morning


In the Beta?

----------


## Havok83

> In the Beta?


The beta is over. the game is out

----------


## GenericUsername

> Someone on the last page said she was expected since Hawkeye's mission are based on the Fraction run which she is a part of. Makes sense but kinda disappointing that they would release characters that are so similar that close together
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think so. I dont think they'd be introducing 2 unrelated DLC characters at the same time and considering Kate is coming first, it makes sense why she was here


Keep in mind that what they discuss on the war table does not mean it's coming right away. The raid was supposed to be three weeks after release, but wasn't discussed at all today, so it was likely pushed back.

Kate isn't coming until late October. Clint the month later.

----------


## GenericUsername

> I'm really curious how they altered it. I mean if BP was the intended hero it makes zero sense to not show him if they were looking to honor Boseman. Probably for the best as I have come across so many glitches this morning with buzzcut Kamala being my favorite so far.


Probably because even though you can earn battle passes, they still also sell them. So that'd be in bad form to announce a hero right after the actor died.

----------


## Odd Rödney

> The beta is over. the game is out


Isn't available in my town but that's ok.

----------


## Steroid

> Isn't available in my town but that's ok.


The deluxe edition went live today, that's how im playing. The standard edition launches on the 4th.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I didnt really see the point of the deluxe version - for a lot more money than you should be paying youre only getting three days early access, several bland grey costumes that arent based on anything in the comics and one month of Marvel Unlimited. Generous.

----------


## GenericUsername

I didn't like the Obsidian costumes either. It looks nicer on Thor and Hulk but I hated Cap's costume. I'm waiting for the fourth. It seems there will be a bit of a content drought too since the raid seems to have been pushed back.

----------


## Odd Rödney

> The deluxe edition went live today, that's how im playing. The standard edition launches on the 4th.


Ah, ok. I'll be getting the standard, keen to give it a try.

----------


## Steroid

> I didn’t really see the point of the deluxe version - for a lot more money than you should be paying you’re only getting three days early access, several bland grey costumes that aren’t based on anything in the comics and one month of Marvel Unlimited. Generous.


Honestly don't like the obsidian costumes either and if the deluxe edition wasn't a gift from the Mrs. I would have gotten the standard edition as I like the Legacy costumes more especially Captain America's.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Yeah the Legacy costumes look nice at least.

Bit worried if they were planning Wakanda as the initial push post launch to keep up interest. Given the reception so far a lack of content could threaten it a lot.

----------


## Odd Rödney

> Honestly don't like the obsidian costumes either and if the deluxe edition wasn't a gift from the Mrs. I would have gotten the standard edition as I like the Legacy costumes more especially Captain America's.


Your wife sounds like a nice person, congrats! I didn't even look up the deluxe or digital edition, just pre-ordered the standard edition. Then someone told me about the different things you get based on the edition. I looked it up and was happy to see that I was getting those Legacy costumes, they look pretty rad. I especially like Thor's costume, the wings on the helmet made my day when I first saw that.

----------


## Steroid

> Yeah the Legacy costumes look nice at least.
> 
> Bit worried if they were planning Wakanda as the initial push post launch to keep up interest. Given the reception so far a lack of content could threaten it a lot.


Yeah lack of content could be a big issue. I don't want to give spoilers or anything but the campaign is surprisingly short. Like i started playing it 7 hours ago and already finished it short... While working lol. So yeah they're going to have to pump out content quick. Otherwise this is gonna all about the grind.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Yeah lack of content could be a big issue. I don't want to give spoilers or anything but the campaign is surprisingly short. Like i started playing it 7 hours ago and already finished it short... While working lol. So yeah they're going to have to pump out content quick. Otherwise this is gonna all about the grind.


That’s worrying. Can you replay the campaign after you have finished it btw? I hate the concept of something cinematic being locked away and only the multiplayer focused stuff accessible.

----------


## Steroid

> That’s worrying. Can you replay the campaign after you have finished it btw? I hate the concept of something cinematic being locked away and only the multiplayer focused stuff accessible.


Good question and honestly haven't tried but i don't think so. Don't even see the campaign missions on my War Table anymore.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Good question and honestly haven't tried but i don't think so. Don't even see the campaign missions on my War Table anymore.


Maybe there’s an area to access them? It sounds weird to create all that story content (including all the upcoming stuff) and not allow for players to replay it, it goes against game preservation not to allow for that. Or at the very least to have somewhere players can rewatch the conversations or something.

----------


## Havok83

That might be an oversight or something they acknowledged internally but couldnt address pre-release. It wouldnt be the first time Ive seen a game released like that. Id expect it to be corrected in a future patch

----------


## Steroid

> That might be an oversight or something they acknowledged internally but couldnt address pre-release. It wouldnt be the first time Ive seen a game released like that. Id expect it to be corrected in a future patch


Yeah hopefully it gets addressed and the Battle Passes definitely need to be addressed. I'm not even talking about the pay aspect, but that it's going to take a VERY long time to get through and that's just talking about one hero.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Either way that's ridiculous if you seriously can't replay the campaign. Were they expecting everyone to rush through the story and head to the multiplayer mode?

----------


## Havok83

> Either way that's ridiculous if you seriously can't replay the campaign. Were they expecting everyone to rush through the story and head to the multiplayer mode?


pretty much. This is a MP focused game despite it having a story. Thats where its endgame is focused

----------


## Derek Metaltron

It’s the problem of trying to cater to two audiences at once - the Marvel fans and the Destiny style players. Marvel fans will clearly see this as story driven and enjoy the characters interactions and this might be disappointed or annoyed if they can’t enjoy more of it or even replay it. Whilst Destiny fans expecting something like that game might find it limited at launch.

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

> pretty much. This is a MP focused game despite it having a story. Thats where its endgame is focused


In that case the online better be a true spectacle. Anyway I had some cash to burn so I got the game last night, haven't had a chance to play it yet.

----------


## Steroid

In a lot of ways the entire campaign is essentially a tutorial for the MP. It's just not that important to the game. To be perfectly honest i had that fear when it was first announced that you could go straight to the MP, have access to all the heroes and begin leveling and grinding. Don't get me wrong the story has some cool moments and the final battle was awesome, but this game is about the MP.

The best way I can put it is that the campaign is like a zero issue of a new comic series launching.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I am at least pleased to see the game is going to add villain factions gradually - we have AIM and the Watch Dogs at launch but the rumours imply that the Kree Empire and Klaw’s Mercs are also coming, and the time fluxes pretty much confirmed that a certain Conqueror is incoming...

----------


## ZeonsSilverStar

Well hopefully I'll enjoy online or else this'll end up as my first regret buy in about two years.

----------


## Derek Metaltron



----------


## GenericUsername

Seems like there will be a mini-raid at least this weekend.



It is said to be a timed mission too, which I don't really like. But I'll get Thor leveled and geared as fast as I can to try it out.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

There's campaign spoilers going around. Everyone is severely disappointed by how short the game's campaign is. This is a downer for me. I wanted to buy this on day one but it sounds like I'm better off waiting for a sale.

----------


## Steroid

> There's campaign spoilers going around. Everyone is severely disappointed by how short the game's campaign is. This is a downer for me. I wanted to buy this on day one but it sounds like I'm better off waiting for a sale.


Yeah the length of the campaign is very disappointing. If someone is looking to buy this for the story I would suggest waiting till more heroes and story missions drop. Otherwise if you're not into the loot grind you probably will regret the day one purchase.

----------


## Frontier

> Not who I was expecting but awesome! And voiced by the lovely Ashy Burch of Aloy and Chloe fame!


Not who I was expecting would turn up (or even be the first new playable hero) but okay. 



> It was believed that they were gonna introduce BP and preview the Wakanda raid, but then Chadwick passed. So they changed things. And they did say the War Table changed at the beginning of the stream.


That makes sense.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Yeah the length of the campaign is very disappointing. If someone is looking to buy this for the story I would suggest waiting till more heroes and story missions drop. Otherwise if you're not into the loot grind you probably will regret the day one purchase.


I'm into loot grind but playing the beta the loot doesn't feel quintessential. It feels like it's only in the game for the business model.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Really enjoying the story thus far. Sad to read that it isn't very long.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Seems like there will be a mini-raid at least this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> It is said to be a timed mission too, which I don't really like. But I'll get Thor leveled and geared as fast as I can to try it out.


That better be available for single player too. I refuse to be roped into having to follow the whims of a bunch of randos. Will be playing this only with my AI team where possible. Locking stuff to specific days also sounds really stupid.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Interesting thing I read on Squares website... Clint’s story mode in November is called Future Imperfect and seems to be carrying on the time fluxes... I wonder if the new big bad of Kate and Clint’s storylines is going to be Maestro?

----------


## Xero Kaiser

> That better be available for single player too. I refuse to be roped into having to follow the whims of a bunch of randos. Will be playing this only with my AI team where possible. Locking stuff to specific days also sounds really stupid.


They made it sound like Secret Labs were for 4-player teams in the Wartable.  It's a raid, so I guess it's not really a surprise.  And if the A.I. can't handle something simple like, "stand in the glowing circle" actual raid mechanics are a lost cause.  

Mega Hives are for single-player.




> Which ones? All games need some form of monetization.


Spider-Man, God of War, Ghost of Tsushima, DOOM Eternal, Bloodborne, Sekiro, Monster Hunter, Resident Evil, Devil May Cry 5, No Man's Sky, Wasteland, Zelda, Jedi: Fallen Order, Star Wars: Squadrons, FF7:Remake, Baldur's Gate 3...

Really, we could be here all day.  Unless Ubisoft and Activision games are all you play, most games actually don't need to lean on (and in some cases, double or triple-dip into) MTX.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Spider-Man, God of War, Ghost of Tsushima, DOOM Eternal, Monster Hunter, Resident Evil, Devil May Cry 5, No Man's Sky, Wasteland, Zelda, Jedi: Fallen Order, *Star Wars: Squadrons*, FF7:Remake, Baldur's Gate 3, Ultimate Alliance 3...
> 
> Really, we could be here all day.  Unless Ubisoft and Activision games are all you play, most games actually don't need to lean on (and in some cases, double or triple-dip into) MTX.


Maybe wait until it’s actually out to be sure of that one. It IS EA. But these are all great examples of respecting your audience and not being greedy. Solid story driven DLC and fair season passes are fine but just about anything else tends to be irritating at best and dooming the game industry at worst.

----------


## GenericUsername

> They made it sound like Secret Labs were for 4-player teams in the Wartable.  It's a raid, so I guess it's not really a surprise.  And if the A.I. can't handle something simple like, "stand in the glowing circle" actual raid mechanics are a lost cause.  
> 
> Mega Hives are for single-player.
> 
> 
> 
> Spider-Man, God of War, Ghost of Tsushima, DOOM Eternal, Bloodborne, Sekiro, Monster Hunter, Resident Evil, Devil May Cry 5, No Man's Sky, Wasteland, Zelda, Jedi: Fallen Order, Star Wars: Squadrons, FF7:Remake, Baldur's Gate 3...
> 
> Really, we could be here all day.  Unless Ubisoft and Activision games are all you play, most games actually don't need to lean on (and in some cases, double or triple-dip into) MTX.


Yes, I mentioned that boxed games exist but they still have to be bought. Some still have expacs. I bought Borderlands 3 which is another example. There's a difference between monetization and microtrans. And some games have not just microtrans but predatory microtrans. Those are terrible. Avengers really isn't it. It has microtrans for sure. But you can earn the stuff through the game too. The only thing that seems to be marketplace only is costumes and emotes.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> There's a difference between monetization and microtrans.

----------


## GenericUsername

> 


Monetization is anything that requires real life money. Microtrans has taken that idea and made it smaller cost and more items, sometimes gearing items too which is trash and is what BF2 tried.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Haven't been reading posts to avoid spoilers. But due to work I'm moving through the games campaign slow. I haven't even unlocked Black widow,Thor , or Cap yet. Just curious if there are any surprise characters without saying who? So far only people I've seen that I didn't know would be in it is Inferno and given Kamala plays a huge role makes sense he would pop up in some fashion. But yea any big characters gonna suprise me later in he story or did they give it all away already? Villain wise Abomination,Monica,MODOK,Adaptoid, and Taskmaster were all given away before the game came out. Any other villains? Ultron seems like an option since hanks androids are front and center at the ant hill.

----------


## Frontier

> Haven't been reading posts to avoid spoilers. But due to work I'm moving through the games campaign slow. I haven't even unlocked Black widow,Thor , or Cap yet. Just curious if there are any surprise characters without saying who? So far only people I've seen that I didn't know would be in it is Inferno and given Kamala plays a huge role makes sense he would pop up in some fashion. But yea any big characters gonna suprise me later in he story or did they give it all away already? Villain wise Abomination,Monica,MODOK,Adaptoid, and Taskmaster were all given away before the game came out. Any other villains? Ultron seems like an option since hanks androids are front and center at the ant hill.


As far as I'm aware I don't think there any surprise characters (at least in terms of major introduced heroes and villains) in the base game.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> As far as I'm aware I don't think there any surprise characters (at least in terms of major introduced heroes and villains) in the base game.


Ah alright thanks

----------


## Derek Metaltron

On top of everything else I am kind of concerned about the fact that Amazon UK is saying that I should get my copy by end of tomorrow but still hasn’t posted anything yet... there is still a lot of things with this I am excited about, for all the negatives with the gear systems and multiplayer focus and internal cash grabbing mechanics hidden within. It’s interesting that Star Wars got called out for such practice and yet this game appears to have subtly gotten away with it... is it because this system isn’t anything quite as a-grievous or are we been conditioned to accept it?

----------


## Midvillian1322

*spoilers:*
So going off that ending im guessing The Kree will play a part in a future story expansion. Maybe Ronan will be the big bad for the expansion Carol is introduced in. Was that a beacon that shot out at the end?
*end of spoilers*

The story mode was really fun but felt like it abruptly ended. Like it felt like we maybe should been heading into the last 25% but it was actually the final mission flat out. 

I havent gotten any of my character high level yet. Hulks icon mission heart of the monster ot whatever. Is that a new Abomination fight or just replaying the last one? Also do each characters mission line end with a unique boss fight?

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

It seems people could be review bombing the game. Due to microtransactions. Its already hit Madden 21 as we saw days ago.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Maybe wait to spoil the game until most of us have actually played the thing.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Monetization is anything that requires real life money. Microtrans has taken that idea and made it smaller cost and more items, sometimes gearing items too which is trash and is what BF2 tried.


There's no difference between them. That splitting hairs to the fullest. 

This game as two currencies with one requiring to spend real world money to obtain.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Taking my sweet time with the story but it’s been great so far. If they get someone as good to play Kamala in the MCU I’ll be happy.

----------


## Username taken

Funny enough, i've been reading a lot of negative stuff online about the game but I'm really enjoying the campaign so far.

It's a totally fresh story and fresh new takes on the characters. It's actually quite a lot of fun so far.

----------


## GenericUsername

> There's no difference between them. That splitting hairs to the fullest. 
> 
> This game as two currencies with one requiring to spend real world money to obtain.


All real life money stuff is monetization. But not all are microtrans. You just got your terms mixed up.

The costumes and emotes in the marketplace require real money. The battlepasses and most of the other costumes and emotes can be earned. 

You don't need costumes and emotes to play the game. And there isn't a social hub to use the emotes. Even then they aren't important. 

If the marketplace was selling gear, xp pots, something like that then I'd be against that. Because it's the p2w monetization that is predatory.

----------


## CliffHanger2

Is this in any way similar to Marvel's Lego avengers? Where you get to use different characters based on missions or can you just play who you want from the start? And is there freeplay? I really doubt there is just asking.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> All real life money stuff is monetization. But not all are microtrans. You just got your terms mixed up.
> 
> The costumes and emotes in the marketplace require real money. The battlepasses and most of the other costumes and emotes can be earned. 
> 
> You don't need costumes and emotes to play the game. And there isn't a social hub to use the emotes. Even then they aren't important. 
> 
> If the marketplace was selling gear, xp pots, something like that then I'd be against that. Because it's the p2w monetization that is predatory.


My terms are not mixed up. Those two are go hand and hand. In attempt to separate them sounds like something a person from these companies PR departments would do.

Of course the battle pass stuff could be earn after hours and hours of tedious grinding. Sorry if I don't feel like treating my play time like a day job just so I can unlock a emote. These systems are design this way to force people to make purchases so they can skip the grind. 

Costumes influence gameplay. They influence how you interact with the game, they influence how you present yourself online and how you feel about the character. This is why I never brought into "it's just cosmetic" bullshit. I can tell you right now I infinitely enjoyed Spider-Man PS4 using the Far From Home and Future Foundation costumes than using the default skin.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Is this in any way similar to Marvel's Lego avengers? Where you get to use different characters based on missions or can you just play who you want from the start? And is there freeplay? I really doubt there is just asking.


Yea both, some stuff you play as whoever you want. Other your forced to use certain charaers. Multiple missions switch you between character mid missio n.

----------


## CliffHanger2

> Yea both, some stuff you play as whoever you want. Other your forced to use certain charaers. Multiple missions switch you between character mid missio n.


 Okay cool thanks.

----------


## GenericUsername

> My terms are not mixed up. Those two are go hand and hand. In attempt to separate them sounds like something a person from these companies PR departments would do.
> 
> Of course the battle pass stuff could be earn after hours and hours of tedious grinding. Sorry if I don't feel like treating my play time like a day job just so I can unlock a emote. These systems are design this way to force people to make purchases so they can skip the grind. 
> 
> Costumes influence gameplay. They influence how you interact with the game, they influence how you present yourself online and how you feel about the character. This is why I never brought into "it's just cosmetic" bullshit. I can tell you right now I infinitely enjoyed Spider-Man PS4 using the Far From Home and Future Foundation costumes than using the default skin.


Lol, I'm not PR. 

You can decide to do what you like. The battle passes are there permanently so they aren't going anywhere. Most people are already six levels through them.

And if you feel that costumes are that strong then yes, stay away from the temptation. The costumes in the market place right now are worse than the ones you can earn. So that temptation isn't there just yet. I'm sure there will be better down the line, but right now they aren't impressive.

----------


## Arsenal

So far my only issue with the game is that the range combat is kind of clunky (admittedly, however, that could be more a reflection of the limitations of my laptop than the game itself). Either way, I’m liking what I’m seeing so far and hope that continues to be the case.

----------


## Midvillian1322

I'm really enjoying this game. Got Thor to power level 105. He's my favorite to play as of now.

If your playing Solo with A.I.. They all suck but for whatever reason A.I Hulk isn't that bad. So always request hulk as a companion. The rest is all the same imo.

If we do Gst MODOK in Antman 3, they cracked the code here on how to do him in a more grounded way that doesn't feel cartoons. Ssme with Kamala, not only did they nail her character they nailed how her powers look. All in all I love the characters and voice actors. The grind from here on out is gonna get to me ima leave Thor at 105 and move on to Cap till I stop having a blast playing him.

Anyone else have any tips they learned playing. All I got for now is Do the Harm training it helps you know how to use a character effectively. Always request Hulk as a companion cause he's sucks the least(by a huge margin, he actually does some good damage, he solod Abomination boss in a villian sector while I just threw hammers from a distance. Cap and Tony had been taken out and i was unable to revive them. But yea I  just stayed back threw Mjonir while Hulk mostly Soloed it.

Also is More then Inhuman mission bugged for anyone else? It beat the mission which is kinda long and then it he game crashes. Happened 3 times and only with that mission upon completion

----------


## Steroid

> I'm really enjoying this game. Got Thor to power level 105. He's my favorite to play as of now.
> 
> If your playing Solo with A.I.. They all suck but for whatever reason A.I Hulk isn't that bad. So always request hulk as a companion. The rest is all the same imo.
> 
> If we do Gst MODOK in Antman 3, they cracked the code here on how to do him in a more grounded way that doesn't feel cartoons. Ssme with Kamala, not only did they nail her character they nailed how her powers look. All in all I love the characters and voice actors. The grind from here on out is gonna get to me ima leave Thor at 105 and move on to Cap till I stop having a blast playing him.
> 
> Anyone else have any tips they learned playing. All I got for now is Do the Harm training it helps you know how to use a character effectively. Always request Hulk as a companion cause he's sucks the least(by a huge margin, he actually does some good damage, he solod Abomination boss in a villian sector while I just threw hammers from a distance. Cap and Tony had been taken out and i was unable to revive them. But yea I  just stayed back threw Mjonir while Hulk mostly Soloed it.
> 
> Also is More then Inhuman mission bugged for anyone else? It beat the mission which is kinda long and then it he game crashes. Happened 3 times and only with that mission upon completion


So far I got Cap to Hero Lvl 50 with Power Level 130. Now just looking for perfect gear for him. I freaking love Cap. Starting the process on Thor as well but so far only got him to Hero level 34 with a low power level. Once I get Thor geared up I'll work on knocking outtheir Challenge Cards till Black Panther & Captain Marvel are released.

----------


## Username taken

> I'm really enjoying this game. Got Thor to power level 105. He's my favorite to play as of now.
> 
> If your playing Solo with A.I.. They all suck but for whatever reason A.I Hulk isn't that bad. So always request hulk as a companion. The rest is all the same imo.
> 
> If we do Gst MODOK in Antman 3, they cracked the code here on how to do him in a more grounded way that doesn't feel cartoons. Ssme with Kamala, not only did they nail her character they nailed how her powers look. All in all I love the characters and voice actors. The grind from here on out is gonna get to me ima leave Thor at 105 and move on to Cap till I stop having a blast playing him.
> 
> Anyone else have any tips they learned playing. All I got for now is Do the Harm training it helps you know how to use a character effectively. Always request Hulk as a companion cause he's sucks the least(by a huge margin, he actually does some good damage, he solod Abomination boss in a villian sector while I just threw hammers from a distance. Cap and Tony had been taken out and i was unable to revive them. But yea I  just stayed back threw Mjonir while Hulk mostly Soloed it.
> 
> Also is More then Inhuman mission bugged for anyone else? It beat the mission which is kinda long and then it he game crashes. Happened 3 times and only with that mission upon completion


I'm really enjoying it so far too although the game is still quite buggy and glitchy for a major triple AAA.

But there does seem to be a lot of negative opinions about it. I know there was the normal "anti-SJW" bigoted complaints about Kamala Khan (seriously, the gaming community is horribly toxic) but the microtransactions have really caused a lot of controversy. 

 (the g

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I dont know how _anyone_ could hate on Kamala. Shes a fan girl (of the positive kind) and a socially awkward teenager, which is something I dare to think EVERYONE should understand. Her being Pakistan-American is just gravy. Miles and Kamala are both examples of inclusion and new characters done right and I am delighted to see how well games and movies have tackled both of them so far (and hopefully her Disney+ show will be awesome too).

----------


## Frontier

> I don’t know how _anyone_ could hate on Kamala. She’s a fan girl (of the positive kind) and a socially awkward teenager, which is something I dare to think EVERYONE should understand. Her being Pakistan-American is just gravy. Miles and Kamala are both examples of inclusion and new characters done right and I am delighted to see how well games and movies have tackled both of them so far (and hopefully her Disney+ show will be awesome too).


I mean, I don't think there needs to be a teenager on The Avengers and I prefer it being an adult-only team rather than having a token teen member like Kamala ends up being in adaptions, but she made sense the way she was integrated into the story here.

----------


## Midvillian1322

So some complaints I've seen. I don't mind the micro transactions because they are giving us so much stuff for free. And if the DLC character's are half as fun as the base ones its worth it. I personally probably won't spend much on the marketplace. Maybe just the Planet Hulk costume.

The hero cards from my math you can complete the entire  card in less then a month right? Daily can give you 42 points a week. Weekly can give you 22. So thats 64 a week and you only need 200 to complete it I think. So that's just over 3weeks, thats seems reasonable to me. But I suck at math so I might be way off. When the game launched it wasn't counting Weekly points for me but once it did I jumped up to level 6 on each hero card iirc.

Anyway, anyone have a good method to give your powerful levels up quickly? Maybe a farming spot or Anthony like that?

----------


## GenericUsername

> So some complaints I've seen. I don't mind the micro transactions because they are giving us so much stuff for free. And if the DLC character's are half as fun as the base ones its worth it. I personally probably won't spend much on the marketplace. Maybe just the Planet Hulk costume.
> 
> The hero cards from my math you can complete the entire  card in less then a month right? Daily can give you 42 points a week. Weekly can give you 22. So thats 64 a week and you only need 200 to complete it I think. So that's just over 3weeks, thats seems reasonable to me. But I suck at math so I might be way off. When the game launched it wasn't counting Weekly points for me but once it did I jumped up to level 6 on each hero card iirc.
> 
> Anyway, anyone have a good method to give your powerful levels up quickly? Maybe a farming spot or Anthony like that?


Shorter drop zone missions seem to level everyone faster and so does harm room.

----------


## Havok83

> I dont know how _anyone_ could hate on Kamala. Shes a fan girl (of the positive kind) and a socially awkward teenager, which is something I dare to think EVERYONE should understand. Her being Pakistan-American is just gravy. Miles and Kamala are both examples of inclusion and new characters done right and I am delighted to see how well games and movies have tackled both of them so far (and hopefully her Disney+ show will be awesome too).


Kamala is one of the worst character to be created by Marvel in recent history. I find her incredibly annoying and her fangirlism adds to that




> I mean, I don't think there needs to be a teenager on The Avengers and I prefer it being an adult-only team rather than having a token teen member like Kamala ends up being in adaptions, but she made sense the way she was integrated into the story here.


Question? Will you feel the same way if Spiderman is introduced as a teenager?

----------


## Frontier

> Question? Will you feel the same way if Spiderman is introduced as a teenager?


I'm not expecting him to be, if only because he'd feel redundant next to Kamala.

----------


## Havok83

> I'm not expecting him to be, if only because he'd feel redundant next to Kamala.


You didnt answer the question. I dont expect him to be either but I wanted to get your take on a hypothetical. For what its worth, we are getting Kate Bishop, so the game will be adding more teens

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Shorter drop zone missions seem to level everyone faster and so does harm room.


Yea Harm rooms work great for leveling up. What about loot farming?

----------


## Steroid

> Yea Harm rooms work great for leveling up. What about loot farming?


For loot farming Hives are the way to go.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Yea Harm rooms work great for leveling up. What about loot farming?


Iconic missions seem like they are the best at the moment, but really anything that gives gear is good until about around 130 power level.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Iconic missions seem like they are the best at the moment, but really anything that gives gear is good until about around 130 power level.


See i hit weird patches where all the gear I get is below my current. Then all of a sudden ill start getting better gear for a stretch havent noticed a pattern as to why. With Thor my first character i did all the qesut lines and they would reward great gear at end.  If you raise level difficulty does it grant significantly better gear?

Anyway villian sectors and the such always give good gear as well. 

The Weekly challenges are all over the place. Some are gonna take forever like every single character requiring 5 vault missions  completed. I'm not doing  30 vault missions. Or For Thor you have to kill 5 or more enemies with Warriors fury 55 times. But Hulk just had to recover some health using rage. One of Hulks weekly challenged literaly took me 5mins. Also one of Thors is to Get a 5hit combo after starting with a sprint or dodge attack. Yea I've defiantly gotten 5hit combos in after doing a sprint attack and I get no credit. Also twice I deciphered patterns and got nothing. And I mean nothing, if you get a duplicate they give you units instead(Why not remove duplicates as an option). But one two occasions that didn't even happen. Really like what they have done here but iono of there's enough variety to beat the geind. Also way too many bugs for a game this big. If Destiny is what they are aiming for they are gonna lose that comparison. Story and characters is better with Avengers imo but Destiny if nothing else is functional and polished. Nothing ever feels clunky or glitches. Atheist in my experience with Destiny 1 and 2.

----------


## GenericUsername

> See i hit weird patches where all the gear I get is below my current. Then all of a sudden ill start getting better gear for a stretch havent noticed a pattern as to why. With Thor my first character i did all the qesut lines and they would reward great gear at end.  If you raise level difficulty does it grant significantly better gear?
> 
> Anyway villian sectors and the such always give good gear as well. 
> 
> The Weekly challenges are all over the place. Some are gonna take forever like every single character requiring 5 vault missions  completed. I'm not doing  30 vault missions. Or For Thor you have to kill 5 or more enemies with Warriors fury 55 times. But Hulk just had to recover some health using rage. One of Hulks weekly challenged literaly took me 5mins. Also one of Thors is to Get a 5hit combo after starting with a sprint or dodge attack. Yea I've defiantly gotten 5hit combos in after doing a sprint attack and I get no credit. Also twice I deciphered patterns and got nothing. And I mean nothing, if you get a duplicate they give you units instead(Why not remove duplicates as an option). But one two occasions that didn't even happen. Really like what they have done here but iono of there's enough variety to beat the geind. Also way too many bugs for a game this big. If Destiny is what they are aiming for they are gonna lose that comparison. Story and characters is better with Avengers imo but Destiny if nothing else is functional and polished. Nothing ever feels clunky or glitches. Atheist in my experience with Destiny 1 and 2.


I think it's all RNG. But there hasn't been enough time yet to find out best paths just yet. It's all theories atm.

And the bugs need fixed in the game. There are way too many.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I had a bit of slowdown during the campaign cutscenes where the heroes argued last night though it was thankfully not constant. I think I have only seen one significant slowdown in the game when I was fighting on the Hellicarrier as Kamala, though I had a slight one with Black Widow during the Monica boss fight.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I had a bit of slowdown during the campaign cutscenes where the heroes argued last night though it was thankfully not constant. I think I have only seen one significant slowdown in the game when I was fighting on the Hellicarrier as Kamala, though I had a slight one with Black Widow during the Monica boss fight.


Came across alot of bugs but the one issue I havent had is any slow downs or drop in frame rate. Atleast not that i noticed.

----------


## GenericUsername

The costume issues have been rather terrifying. Especially the ones of Cap in the WWII costume. His costumes in general just need to go back to the rigging dept.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> You didnt answer the question. I dont expect him to be either but I wanted to get your take on a hypothetical. For what its worth, we are getting Kate Bishop, so the game will be adding more teens


Kate looks like a grown ass women to me in the teaser but iono maybe she just looks older. Anyway as long as the story reason makes sense I don't care if they have Kids in the Avengers or other teams. Spidey in the MCU didnt bother me at all the way they set it up.

----------


## Frontier

> You didnt answer the question. I dont expect him to be either but I wanted to get your take on a hypothetical. For what its worth, we are getting Kate Bishop, so the game will be adding more teens


I'd personally rather not get teenage Spidey. I hope he's voiced by Yuri Lowenthal either way. 



> Kate looks like a grown ass women to me in the teaser but iono maybe she just looks older. Anyway as long as the story reason makes sense I don't care if they have Kids in the Avengers or other teams. Spidey in the MCU didnt bother me at all the way they set it up.


Yeah, Kate looks like she's in her 20's from the teaser.

----------


## CliffHanger2

Was playing the single player and really liking the action. The kamala in-betweens do kinda drag tho. The finding the comics in the beginning kinda reminded me of Comic-Con. Probably start the campaign soon.

----------


## Midvillian1322

A decent way to get good gear is to pick a level with alot of Chests and you know the spawn points of. Then put it on the hardest difficulty. Don't fight anyone  just run around grabbing chests.  The Thor imposter mission is good for this, alot of chests that are easy to get to. Return to quinjet. Rinse and repeat. Also don't bother upgrading any gear till you get to 130. Doesnt help much and you will replace it soon. Save your resources.

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

> Kamala is one of the worst character to be created by Marvel in recent history. I find her incredibly annoying and her fangirlism adds to that
> 
> 
> 
> Question? Will you feel the same way if Spiderman is introduced as a teenager?





> I'm not expecting him to be, if only because he'd feel redundant next to Kamala.





> You didnt answer the question. I dont expect him to be either but I wanted to get your take on a hypothetical. For what its worth, we are getting Kate Bishop, so the game will be adding more teens


               Holy shit its almost like Square and Marvel want to sell this game to teenagers. WTF are they thinking with that strategy ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Matt Parker

I'm finding the campaign to be pretty enjoyable in spite of the bugs. I think the writing and voice acting in the game are really strong and all 6 Avengers are pitch perfect. I actually prefer the game's versions of Thor and Banner to their MCU counterparts, and Nolan North's Iron Man is a delight (which shocked me because I didn't care for his delivery of lines in some of the trailers, but he won me over big time in the campaign). Kamala is perfect, of course. The Disney Plus version has a lot to live up to. 

I also commend the game for taking MODOK completely seriously and never turning to wink at the camera. This is the most I have ever seen his human alter ego focused on and they give George Tarelton a pretty well defined, evil personality. His voice actor kills it. 

While the gameplay isn't super deep and the missions and enemies are repetitive, it is still real fun to play. All 6 heroes feel very different from each other and they bring a very unique flavor to the proceedings. I think Thor is my favorite by far. So, lots to like. 

However, one weird thing with the story, why does it feel so much like an X Men game? The Inhuman slit is pretty good, but it's such a bizarre choice to essentially transplant the core themes and ideas (all the stuff with AIM robots hunting down superhumans felt so DoFP to me) of the X Men into an Avengers game? The Avengers are usually more about politics and the complexities of celebrity culture than they are about racism. Again, it's not necessarily a bad thing, but it makes me scratch my head. 

Overall, I'm having fun with the game. I'm on board for future story driven DLC and any sequels.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I'm finding the campaign to be pretty enjoyable in spite of the bugs. I think the writing and voice acting in the game are really strong and all 6 Avengers are pitch perfect. I actually prefer the game's versions of Thor and Banner to their MCU counterparts, and Nolan North's Iron Man is a delight (which shocked me because I didn't care for his delivery of lines in some of the trailers, but he won me over big time in the campaign). Kamala is perfect, of course. The Disney Plus version has a lot to live up to. 
> 
> I also commend the game for taking MODOK completely seriously and never turning to wink at the camera. This is the most I have ever seen his human alter ego focused on and they give George Tarelton a pretty well defined, evil personality. His voice actor kills it. 
> 
> While the gameplay isn't super deep and the missions and enemies are repetitive, it is still real fun to play. All 6 heroes feel very different from each other and they bring a very unique flavor to the proceedings. I think Thor is my favorite by far. So, lots to like. 
> 
> However, one weird thing with the story, why does it feel so much like an X Men game? The Inhuman slit is pretty good, but it's such a bizarre choice to essentially transplant the core themes and ideas (all the stuff with AIM robots hunting down superhumans felt so DoFP to me) of the X Men into an Avengers game? The Avengers are usually more about politics and the complexities of celebrity culture than they are about racism. Again, it's not necessarily a bad thing, but it makes me scratch my head. 
> 
> Overall, I'm having fun with the game. I'm on board for future story driven DLC and any sequels.


The game might have to deal with racism but its more anti Superhero then anti Inhuman. I mean MODOK has a very clear reason for doing what he's doing. You don't have to agree with him but by the time you see all the information, you see why he feels that way. But it has nothing to do with Racsim In the more traditional sense and is more about Superheroes cauing more problems then they solve. Monica is more evil then MODOK but she's driven by science not racsim. I dont wanna say anything specific. But a pivotal part of this game is the Avengers caused the inhumans and loss of SF. That doesnt work with Mutants, but yea any story with the Inhumans that doesnt involve the royal family feels like a Xmen knock off to me. Also the final boss battle will look like something out of a Xmen story. You will know what I'm talking about when you see it.

----------


## CliffHanger2

Finding this is moving really slow. Can't just jump into multiplayer a lot of walking around finding things...I mean it's fun when the action starts but I'd prefer a lot less down time.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Finding this is moving really slow. Can't just jump into multiplayer a lot of walking around finding things...I mean it's fun when the action starts but I'd prefer a lot less down time.


You can skip the campaign and just into mutiplayer endgame stuff. But outside of the beginning I don't remember alot of running around finding stuff. Iono maybe I was just wrapped up in the story. Anyway at the main menu pick avengers initiative instead of Campaign and you can just jump into the multi-player stuff

----------


## Midvillian1322

Anyone know what costumes you get for each character at level 50? I know Thor gets King thor upon reaching level 50, the brown one. I assume Hulk gets one of the Joe fix it palette swaps but iono havent gotten any other characters high level yet.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Anyone know what costumes you get for each character at level 50? I know Thor gets King thor upon reaching level 50, the brown one. I assume Hulk gets one of the Joe fix it palette swaps but iono havent gotten any other characters high level yet.


Actually nevermind I think the ones I'm thinking are from the challenge. Not max level. I don't remember now. I'll have to look again.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Does anyone else REALLY hate the Vaults? They’re made to be virtually impossible to complete in single player I swear...

----------


## CliffHanger2

> You can skip the campaign and just into mutiplayer endgame stuff. But outside of the beginning I don't remember alot of running around finding stuff. Iono maybe I was just wrapped up in the story. Anyway at the main menu pick avengers initiative instead of Campaign and you can just jump into the multi-player stuff


 I did that as Tony chose a mission and ended up in a cave walking around. No armor...ah I'll figure it out eventually.

----------


## Steroid

> Anyone know what costumes you get for each character at level 50? I know Thor gets King thor upon reaching level 50, the brown one. I assume Hulk gets one of the Joe fix it palette swaps but iono havent gotten any other characters high level yet.


Cap gets his modern costume which is basically the suit from the Nick Spencer run.

----------


## CliffHanger2

Yeah so I jumped into quickplay and it's pretty fun so far. Do kinda wish they started you off with a decent suit of armor-even Anthem gave you that. But really liking the game overall.

----------


## Odd Rödney

I played a lot over Labor Day weekend. Completed the story mode, played with folks online a bit just doing the side missions. It was fun, I really enjoyed the story mode, it was a really different Avengers story and the final battle was pretty exciting. I did experience some frame rate drop and some other random glitchiness but overall it was genuinely fun experience. I'm keen to jump back in as soon as I get some free time again.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I did that as Tony chose a mission and ended up in a cave walking around. No armor...ah I'll figure it out eventually.


Yea iono all the issues your having is news to me. And are you talking about decent gear or alternate costumes? Cause alot of the stuff your gonna do in this game scales. You need to get up to a high level for certain stuff but most things scale to your level.  So you don't need good gear to begin and you will find better gear quick so don't waste your resources upgrading anything until you get a character to power level 130

----------


## TheCape

> I'd personally rather not get teenage Spidey. I hope he's voiced by Yuri Lowenthal either way. 
> 
> Yeah, Kate looks like she's in her 20's from the teaser.


Yeah i would rather have a Spider-Man that is closer to the PS4 version in personality at least.

----------


## comicstar100

Just finished the campaign, really enjoyed it. I'm surprised how much I liked Ms. Marvel in the story.  Hopefully we see a decent amount of new story added. I'm excited for the Hawkeye DLC.

----------


## Midvillian1322

So do you guys think The Xmen exist in this world? There's a comic with Hulk, Iceman, Cyclops and Jean on Kamalas wall. Going off the comic if its more then just a wink and a nod X-Factor exists aswell.

----------


## GenericUsername

> So do you guys think The Xmen exist in this world? There's a comic with Hulk, Iceman, Cyclops and Jean on Kamalas wall. Going off the comic if its more then just a wink and a nod X-Factor exists aswell.


It's a possibility since CD got a multi-license. They could down the line do some DLC or a new game with X-Men in it and tie it in. Same with F4 and GotG who also have been rumored as part of the multi-license.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> It's a possibility since CD got a multi-license. They could down the line do some DLC or a new game with X-Men in it and tie it in. Same with F4 and GotG who also have been rumored as part of the multi-license.


If they really are following the Destiny model. They can do these DLCS for the next year and then do an Expansion that costs 20-30 bucks like destiny does. Id be down with one of the big Expansions focusing on the Xmen. Now given all the characters that were data mined, they gonna need more then a year to get through all that unless a bunch are literally Alternate costumes.(Like Warmachine has all the same attacks as Tony, just has a unique skin and Voice actor.)

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Apparently there was a significant rumour going around that Square have got the team behind the Deus Ex games to do a Guardians of the Galaxy game at some point soon. I only fear that that and X-Men could easily be done with the same bland live service gear model as Avengers...

----------


## BlueElf94

So who is everyone maining?  Come across any effective builds yet?

I'm working on getting everyone past L15 and it looks like Thor is gonna be my main, with Black Widow as a prospective 2nd.  I want to like Hulk but he's just so weak at the outset compared to everyone else.  Something is missing with his rage mechanic, though I'm not sure what

----------


## Steroid

> So who is everyone maining?  Come across any effective builds yet?
> 
> I'm working on getting everyone past L15 and it looks like Thor is gonna be my main, with Black Widow as a prospective 2nd.  I want to like Hulk but he's just so weak at the outset compared to everyone else.  Something is missing with his rage mechanic, though I'm not sure what


For now my main is Captain America and I'm using the Brooklyn Brawler build. I can pretty much keep that thing going as long as I want as long as enemies are around.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

So I just bought it on PS4 digitally. Mostly because if I don't like it I don't have a disk taking up space in my house. I don't shop at gamestops anymore and the used game shop is an hour from even that and I'm even a half hour from the gamestop. So yeah digital for me. 

Kind of hope War Machine gets into this though. Lots of games have figured out how to make Iron man and War Machine distinct so I can only hope they don't put him in as an alternate costume or something lame like that.

----------


## BlueElf94

I haven't had the chance to lab Cap much yet but I can tell he's gonna be an absolute monster when it comes to rushdown style play.  I've seen some pretty effective ranged builds with him, too.

----------


## GenericUsername

> So who is everyone maining?  Come across any effective builds yet?
> 
> I'm working on getting everyone past L15 and it looks like Thor is gonna be my main, with Black Widow as a prospective 2nd.  I want to like Hulk but he's just so weak at the outset compared to everyone else.  Something is missing with his rage mechanic, though I'm not sure what


I am maining Thor. Will be leveling everyone though. Hulk is next for leveling.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> So who is everyone maining?  Come across any effective builds yet?
> 
> I'm working on getting everyone past L15 and it looks like Thor is gonna be my main, with Black Widow as a prospective 2nd.  I want to like Hulk but he's just so weak at the outset compared to everyone else.  Something is missing with his rage mechanic, though I'm not sure what


Thor, got him to 50/ power level 122. Once he's maxed out ill tinker with his build while leveling Either Ironman or Cap next. Both are at level 20 with a power level around 50-60 right now.

Hulk from what I Hear can be a monster but you have to get him to a higher level first. He's the weakest character starting out but yea once you get deep into the endgame and can create a real build with him hes a monster. Hes by far the best A.I companion. He's equipped with all Pym gear so when he plays as my companion he ls constantly shrinking everyone. Comes in handy. So when your not playing as a character put the gear with the best effects not powrr level. From what I can tell your companions power levels don't matter but the gears effects still work.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I love Black Widow myself because I like the speed and movement of her. Iron Man and Thor are also good for me. Like all of them really but those the most.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

Being real, Hulk blows in this.

I can look past some bad textures, alright a lot of bad textures but you've gotta be kidding me with this Hulk right?

----------


## GenericUsername

Hulk is weaker earlier on but becomes stronger later after the other trees open up. The game also relies on resistance gear (artifacts) for heroes. It's doing the old school MMO thing.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

> Hulk is weaker earlier on but becomes stronger later after the other trees open up. The game also relies on resistance gear (artifacts) for heroes. It's doing the old school MMO thing.


Well that'd be fine if they didn't throw over a thousand enemies at Hulk which can be made comically worse by the player's choice in difficulty (Hulk really getting slapped around by some robot Kamala had no trouble with?). Building the player up and then throwing them at Hulk makes sense, doing it when the player is early on not with many of the skills or know how to play Hulk is one of the most baffling design decisions I've ever seen.

----------


## GenericUsername

The only thing I can suggest for that is doing shorter, easier drop zone missions. Get levels and gear up. Then trying the harder stuff. There doesn't seem to be much difference in xp or gear in higher difficulty. So that only seems to be there for the challenge.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Well that'd be fine if they didn't throw over a thousand enemies at Hulk which can be made comically worse by the player's choice in difficulty (Hulk really getting slapped around by some robot Kamala had no trouble with?). Building the player up and then throwing them at Hulk makes sense, doing it when the player is early on not with many of the skills or know how to play Hulk is one of the most baffling design decisions I've ever seen.


Yea like Generic said, lower the difficulty with Hulk. I think default is challenge level II. Just do everything at level 1 until you feel hulk can handle it. You can see videos on YouTube once Hulk gets set up right hes a beast. 

I've seen multiple people upset that people don't go flying when Hulk slaps them and that he doesn't do way morr damage then Kamala ,Cap or BW. For a game like this that just couldn't work. All these worlds and combat has to fit for alot of different characters. I mean I love Thor and Caps combat alot. But it's far from as good as it could be if this was just a Thor game or Cap game. Honestly I think in the future I'd rather them focus on one character. Make a Thor game or Cap game etc.. if they are really doing a GOTG game make it a single player. Then certain parts of the game can be geared towards certain characters. Rather then having to make a wide variety of characters be able to all function within the same sandbox relatively evenly.

----------


## Steroid

Ok I'm seriously getting a bit annoyed with this game. I've gotten both Cap and Thor to Hero lvl 50 and Power lvl130+ so decided to get to work on Iron Man. Well it took me a little bit to notice but the loot reward on the Iconic missions have now been nerfed. Even though it may say you'll get a guaranteed legendary on the 2nd Iconic missions all you get is a epic now. The Shield missions no longer grant legendarys an the Inhuman missions no longer grant guaranteed patterns.

Obviously CD wasn't expecting people to level this fast but to nerf loot when there is so much wrong with this game is a damn joke. Also we need some villains ASAP. I'm already sick and tired of Taskmaster and Abomination clones.

----------


## GenericUsername

That isn't even the beginning of it. I played after that hotfix last night. And a mission I was on majorly bugged out. I was kicked. My level 50 Thor was then level 1. I lost one of my minor artifacts. Lost all faction progress (was at 15, then at 1). Then I did what they told me and loaded the save from yesterday. It reset my entire game. I now have zero progress. Trying to get a hold of someone at Crystal Dynamics to get this fixed. Just really angry right now.

----------


## Steroid

> That isn't even the beginning of it. I played after that hotfix last night. And a mission I was on majorly bugged out. I was kicked. My level 50 Thor was then level 1. I lost one of my minor artifacts. Lost all faction progress (was at 15, then at 1). Then I did what they told me and loaded the save from yesterday. It reset my entire game. I now have zero progress. Trying to get a hold of someone at Crystal Dynamics to get this fixed. Just really angry right now.


Damn I heard about that issue and would be extremely pissed if that happened to me. This launch has been a disaster. Not only was the game not ready but it wasn't even close to being ready. At this point I doubt I'll have any interest in it left by the time Hawkeye comes in November, much less whenever Black Panther arrives.

----------


## GenericUsername

What trips me up is the save is still there. It's just not reading it.

----------


## Ascended

> So who is everyone maining?  Come across any effective builds yet?


Haven't played enough to have a main yet. I'm enjoying all the characters though, except Hulk who is still too low level to be fun. Cap and Thor are my most played at the moment, and I'm still working out how I want to use Thor but I'm having fun with him. And what little I've played her, I *really* enjoyed Widow. 

I gotta admit, I was afraid I was throwing good money at a crappy game during a pandemic. But it's not a bad game, it's just kind of.....average. Thanks to my low expectations I am quite satisfied. 




> What trips me up is the save is still there. It's just not reading it.


Did you get your save fixed?

----------


## GenericUsername

Nope, they have no answer to my problem. Other people have experienced the same thing too. So I started story again since it's really short. Then once I get multiplayer stuff unlocked, friends are gonna help me get back where I was.

----------


## Anthony W

So from what I'm hearing, the game is just "fine" but not in the same class as the Spider-Man or Batman games. Is that how you folks feel?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> So from what I'm hearing, the game is just "fine" but not in the same class as the Spider-Man or Batman games. Is that how you folks feel?


It really depends what sort of experience you are looking for since those are single player focused and story driven whilst Avengers is more about multiplayer and loot focused (albeit not very well) but with a fun campaign and several story focused iconic missions to mix up the more generalized multiplayer. It might be a game which will be much more expansive for both kinds of players in say six months or a year. But there is also the underlying issues with the too similar missions and AIM bases, lack of villains to fight, lack of interest with leveling gear since it's all numbers and little else, and the greedy nature of the marketplace vs the grind for cosmetics and the plans for future characters challenge cards to have a paid premium option.

----------


## GenericUsername

It has a lot of bugs and they should have waited until next year for release.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> It has a lot of bugs and they should have waited until next year for release.


Which kind of worries me since they had delayed the game by four months already. Hopefully they will figure out what works and learn from it.

----------


## Ascended

> So from what I'm hearing, the game is just "fine" but not in the same class as the Spider-Man or Batman games. Is that how you folks feel?


Never played the Arkham games, but....generally yeah.

This isn't in consideration for "game of the year" by any metric. Especially this year with FF7 Remake and Cyberpunk in the running (Cyberpunk *is* still releasing this year right, or was it delayed yet again?) but Avengers is a decent enough game. I'm a super casual gamer these days (I bought *two* games this year, more than I have in a long time!) so I'm not bothered by the fact that Avengers is kinda generic but if you have all the Destiny games and Far Cry and everything else.....the novelty of playing the Avengers will probably wear thin real quick.

The good: The campaign story is pretty good and feels like a proper Avengers tale. The character designs don't look like the MCU actors but are still recognizable (except Hank Pym for some reason). The voice acting is pretty solid in most places, and the interactions between characters feel mostly on point. Combat is *generally* fun (Hulk requires some leveling before he's any good) and once you get some levels in you'll usually feel pretty badass. Each character has their own set of moves and powers and while you're playing Iron Man you feel like you're playing Tony, and not "generic protagonist armored guy." The marketplace doesn't really have any "pay to win" crap, it's all cosmetics you don't need for any reason other than looking shiny or some currency you can earn quickly and easily just by playing.

The bad: The game needed some more polish and content before releasing; level layouts and bad guys are redundant and there isn't much in the way of super villains. It's a heavy gear grind with little incentive to keep playing beyond getting more gear or collectibles that provide blanket "invisible" buffs. I think I've run just about all the basic missions at this point and I already feel like there's nothing new to see and I'm just working on getting everyone to max level and getting them maxed out gear. Reports of errors and glitches and bugs are pretty high (as this thread can attest) though I myself have only come across such a problem once and that may well have been my PS4 overheating. The costume designs are pretty lackluster I think (though you'll likely find at least one costume you like for each character), and while everyone has a costume or two inspired by the comics there's usually no direct translation like we saw in Spider-Man's suits so you're still stuck with the questionable design aesthetics, only colored or tweaked slightly to look like "original sin" Iron Man or whoever. I also really loathe the cosmetic vendor; some stuff you can only find there and they rotate through a limited offering each day, so if you want that one specific, vendor-only suit for Thor.....you'll have to log in each day and hope it's available; with a dozen+ costumes for all six characters and only 2-3 offered by the vendor each day....good luck. I also really don't like the flight mechanic, it feels a little too loose to be really viable in most combat situations. 

The indifferent: Because this is a multiplayer game where you can pick from a variety of heroes with wildly different power levels, things are balanced in a way that makes high-end characters like Hulk and Thor feel less powerful than they rightfully should. The level ceiling is low; you can't fly over most buildings because Cap and Widow have to be able to access the same places, defeat the same enemies, etc. So that's kind of good and bad depending on how you look at it. If this had been a single player game, levels could have been designed with specific characters in mind, but since you can pick any hero for any mission and can play with others doing the same thing, we end up with an Iron Man who can only fly ten stories high and a Hulk who can't throw a tank with one hand. But that also means Widow and Cap are viable choices too.

The good news is that most of the problems with the game can be fixed in future updates; new villains, minions, and levels can be added along with new heroes, more unique gear, bug fixes, etc. And I suspect that this is what will happen....but it's gonna take time.

If they put the work in, I think by this time next year Avengers could be a really solid (if still somewhat generic) game with enough variety to make most everyone happy. But right now it's kind of....average. I'm mostly happy with the purchase, but like I said I'm a super casual player and my expectations going in were pretty low. If you're more discerning, maybe wait for a sale or wait for more content to be added. We're getting Kate Bishop next month and Clint in November, maybe see what they add with those characters and decide then.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Yea i agree with the whole its an OK game for now but a year from now it could be a great game. Its fun and nailed the characters. But too many bugs and they don't have any real variety in Endgame content so it gets repetitive. Its the different heroes that keeps me playing. The actual levels all feel the same kinda. Anyone who thinks 60 bucks is too much for an OK game should wait. Maybe jump in early next year once things improve. But this is the only game I've been playing for over a week and I really do enjoy it. It has a bunch of flaws though. Really would love Solo games in the future. Prefect the mechanics for one character instead of making something that has to fit a bunch of varying characters.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Really would love Solo games in the future. Prefect the mechanics for one character instead of making something that has to fit a bunch of varying characters.


Agreed! There’s a great sense of set up here for them to create fantastic single player games based on these heroes using the template of their abilities - I feel like with the crazy fact Warner has still never overseen a Wonder Woman game, the fact that her movie is still hopefully due this year and that her Initial level is one of the best made that Crystal Dynamics could have been commissioned to make a quality Black Widow game and it would have been awesome. Same with any of the team but her especially.

----------


## Gaastra

One thing i liked is the story and way they did ms marvel.  They did a real good job with her.  Watched lets plays with non fans who never heard of her and they loved her by the games end!

Also love the little jokes and comments you get just running around the hub.

A good one is if you go in tonys room with tony he looks at his desk chair with no wheels and says "they did take my chair. We had only one race!" Go to thors room with thor there and he says "took your chair also? We only had one race in the helicarier." Thor then says he would have won but his cape got stuck under the chair. The avengers then took their wheel desk chairs from them. Lol.

Also tony steals thors rug and messes thors bed up!  He "borrows" caps jacket also if cap talks to tony in tonys room. Black widow comments that ms marvel has more or less claimed her bean bag chair in black widows room. Lol.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

There’s some fun conversations between the characters - I loved the one with Thor and Black Widow where he asks her if she can teach him to be a good spy and she states she can’t really see him being able to be subtle.

----------


## CliffHanger2

It's an okay game. Honestly the most fun I've had so far is the very first mission where you get to play all 4 chars.

----------


## BlueElf94

UPDATE: having gotten Hulk to level 40 I can now confirm he is a slow burn monster.  I was struggling with Harm Challenge V with everyone else and he absolutely melted it. Emphasize heroic orb drops with his build. Still not perfect, but feels a lot more like Hulk.

----------


## Ascended

I can partially confirm that; I got Hulk to level 20 something yesterday or the day before and I can already see a huge difference.

Okay, quick question here; I saw a video the other day where Thor throws his hammer, and on the way back it hits enemies near its path, with apparently no need to target them. I thought it was a talent but can't find it, so I'm assuming it's a gear bonus. Am I correct? And if so, what gear should I be looking for? Is there gear with other such extra effects for other characters I should be looking for?

----------


## GenericUsername

> I can partially confirm that; I got Hulk to level 20 something yesterday or the day before and I can already see a huge difference.
> 
> Okay, quick question here; I saw a video the other day where Thor throws his hammer, and on the way back it hits enemies near its path, with apparently no need to target them. I thought it was a talent but can't find it, so I'm assuming it's a gear bonus. Am I correct? And if so, what gear should I be looking for? Is there gear with other such extra effects for other characters I should be looking for?


It just happens naturally. It's not a talent. You can move slightly, call it back and it'll hit the enemies in it's path.

----------


## Ascended

I know it'll hit enemies in its direct path, but this video showed the hammer going out of its way to hit people on the return. Like, it wasn't just whoever happened to be in line of sight, it zig zagged. If that happens naturally I guess I just haven't noticed it, my Thor tends to play more melee.

----------


## GenericUsername

I'll look once I get my Thor back up to the level he was before the big bug deleted my progress. But I'm waiting for the next patch. It could be talents but also it could be gear.

----------


## Ascended

I'll see if I can't find the video again too, answer may have been there and I missed it. I'm trying to level everyone at the same pace so they're all in their 30's or 20's right now and I'm just curious if endgame gear has bonus abilities like that, or if it's a talent thing that I'm somehow overlooking or what.

Edit: found the video. It's a piece of gear called Grip of the All-Father. Legendary equipment with three abilities, the first allows the hammer to zig zag on it's return trip, second is just a cyro damage boost, and the third increases the crit damage on the hammer's return flight.

If anyone is interested the video is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZxJ_rIld5M

----------


## Steroid

Don't know if this is affecting anyone else but working on my weekly challenge for Iron Man where I need to complete 5 Villain Sectors. Easy enough but it literally can't be done as I am not getting to play Villain Sectors and the Elite Villain Sectors don't count towards the objective. This game is the bug that keeps on giving.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

Just ran into a glitch where I literally couldn't progress. The door locks had been hit and the door should open, well the door didn't and I kept failing the mission. Also texture glitches galore where I couldn't see what was on a screen and close ups look ugly.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

I just finished it and *this game just isn't finished.*

During the final level in particular the models had actually been missing. No shit the final level of the game I couldn't see what was going on in most of it because the Avengers and bad guys didn't load in for a good portion of it. Points with Captain America also had collision missing where before a jump I didn't even get the opportunity to jump, Cap just fell through the floor. Throughout the game I also experienced textures missing, pop ins, muddy textures, and of course objects straight not loading. Loading times are atrocious where even just swapping characters can take a solid minute.

Otherwise I think the story is fine if a bit mediocre. I see a few elements I like but overall nothing stands out aside from Kamala. The technical issues however hold it back.

The RPG mechanics also have no reason to be here. I did not reach the level cap before I completed the game. Only Iron man was level 15 by the time the credits rolled and I never felt it was too much of an obstacle going through the game (unless I was playing as Hulk who is otherwise shit until you start reaching the level cap but at that point why did you torture yourself?). Otherwise I'm just raising a number not really caring for (or noticing) perks. It really could've just been a skill tree and or a few special items. The game almost feels held back by this system. Leveling also feels really slow which is a problem that I would have to level all heroes to 50 to get the most out of them. 
The enemies are also still being introduced in the final level and it makes optimizing a hero difficult because this game might have 50 plus enemy types. It also has a lack of villains with a bunch of robots who otherwise take the place of them which is kind of lame when you could use this as an excuse for mechanical foes like Ultimo, Ultron, Vision, or even goons who may have history with the team like a boss fight with Crossbones. The lack of variety really makes this suffer. 

Overall I had a good time but that's more a result of how broken this thing is. This game just isn't finished needing perhaps another year in the oven to fix the bugs. It gets a D+ out of me. I can't recommend it in its current state. I'll probably hop on it from time to time but I don't think I'd come back for Hawkeye unless this game gets a lot more polished.

----------


## GenericUsername

Are you playing on PC or console? I've heard people have a difficult problem with things loading on older PS4s and some PCs. Think they tried making this for the next gen stuff. Because it doesn't work right unless you have a top of the line PC, or the newer PS pro or slim. And everyone seems to be developing for next gen.

----------


## SuperiorIronman

> Are you playing on PC or console? I've heard people have a difficult problem with things loading on older PS4s and some PCs. Think they tried making this for the next gen stuff. Because it doesn't work right unless you have a top of the line PC, or the newer PS pro or slim. And everyone seems to be developing for next gen.


Running it on a older PS4 though it doesn't have problems running newer releases which is why I find the whole thing ridiculous. The PS5 doesn't launch until the holidays so if Avengers was meant to run on PS5 it should've waited for PS5 rather than running poorly on PS4.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Are you playing on PC or console? I've heard people have a difficult problem with things loading on older PS4s and some PCs. Think they tried making this for the next gen stuff. Because it doesn't work right unless you have a top of the line PC, or the newer PS pro or slim. And everyone seems to be developing for next gen.


Yea I have a Ps4 pro and I didn't encounter many bugs at all. Just some of the stuff everyone did like not getting my Challenge points etc.. Kamalas hair disappeared for a couple seconds once.

Anyway with the patch coming Friday everyone is gonna get 22 points for each character to make up for the challenge system being bugged. Also suppose to address a shit ton of bugs.

With Spiderman Miles  morales coming to Ps4 too. This game might get left alone starting in November until next year. Too many good games coming out.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Running it on a older PS4 though it doesn't have problems running newer releases which is why I find the whole thing ridiculous. The PS5 doesn't launch until the holidays so if Avengers was meant to run on PS5 it should've waited for PS5 rather than running poorly on PS4.


A lot of those newer releases were optimized though. This one definitely isn't. And agreed. The game needed another year.

----------


## BlueElf94

I've had a really positive experience with the game, but my expectations were admittingly low.  Not really the game anyone thought we were getting, but it's a fun game to unwind with after work.  It definitely suffers from the "game as service" mentality that pervades the industry these days: the industry has been conditioned to think that it's okay to put out a game before it's finished.

----------


## BlueElf94

Those of you that have max levelled heroes, what are you doing to get better gear drops?  My drops seem to have capped around 70-80.  I'm assuming that increasing the difficulty level of missions will give better drops?  This may seem obvious I'm just curious

----------


## Steroid

> Those of you that have max levelled heroes, what are you doing to get better gear drops?  My drops seem to have capped around 70-80.  I'm assuming that increasing the difficulty level of missions will give better drops?  This may seem obvious I'm just curious


Run Iconic Missions, Priority Missions, Villain Sectors and of course Vault Missions(especially Elite Vaults). For the Elite Vault Missions I put to difficulty on Brutal and just run around going after all the Points of Interest. It's not about completing the mission or even going to the vaults. It's all about the chests on the way and most are easy to get to. Plus it's a great resource farm for the Upgrade Modules you will DESPERATELY need once you hit power level 130.

----------


## GenericUsername

Did they change chests? Difficulty didn't seem to matter for drops and chests before. They were supposed to fix 120s dropping in 130 hives.

----------


## Steroid

> Did they change chests? Difficulty didn't seem to matter for drops and chests before. They were supposed to fix 120s dropping in 130 hives.


As far as resources go you do get a higher amount from chests based on the difficulty. In my opinion seems to affect gear as well as I rack up legendary's from chests doing these runs but as far as resources difficulty definitely affects the amount you get from the chests.

----------


## Ascended

> Yea I have a Ps4 pro and I didn't encounter many bugs at all.


Same. I had the game crash with an error message once, after my PS4 had been running for hours, and twice now I've had a character glitch inside one of the super giant mechs while climbing it's leg. Other than that, no real problems. 

I agree that the game probably should've waited for the PS5 and had some more fine-tuning done to it, but personally I'm glad they didn't wait; I don't plan on getting a PS5 until the next installment of Final Fantasy 7 Remake comes out and gods know how long that might take.

Oh, so also....I was looking at the list of upcoming characters that were supposedly datamined and I'm kinda disappointed by it (if that list turns out to be accurate of course). It's basically just the movie characters, which is great because I want them (I have high hopes for War Machine and Black Panther), but there's damn few surprises there. If you're a MCU Avenger you're on the list (and we'd all have guessed those names), and the few remaining names weren't straying too far from that; Quake and Mockingbird (Agents of SHIELD), She-Hulk (Disney+)....the only real surprise was Mar-Vell. Where's Beast, or Wonder Man, or Crystal, or Luke Cage or Captain Britain?

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Same. I had the game crash with an error message once, after my PS4 had been running for hours, and twice now I've had a character glitch inside one of the super giant mechs while climbing it's leg. Other than that, no real problems. 
> 
> I agree that the game probably should've waited for the PS5 and had some more fine-tuning done to it, but personally I'm glad they didn't wait; I don't plan on getting a PS5 until the next installment of Final Fantasy 7 Remake comes out and gods know how long that might take.
> 
> Oh, so also....I was looking at the list of upcoming characters that were supposedly datamined and I'm kinda disappointed by it (if that list turns out to be accurate of course). It's basically just the movie characters, which is great because I want them (I have high hopes for War Machine and Black Panther), but there's damn few surprises there. If you're a MCU Avenger you're on the list (and we'd all have guessed those names), and the few remaining names weren't straying too far from that; Quake and Mockingbird (Agents of SHIELD), She-Hulk (Disney+)....the only real surprise was Mar-Vell. Where's Beast, or Wonder Man, or Crystal, or Luke Cage or Captain Britain?


That was my complaint. I want Wonder Man or Hercules. Luke and Danny would be cool too but I didn't expect them or Daredevil.

----------


## GenericUsername

The list isn't disappointing to me because most of them are classic Avengers. And I hope they'll add to it. I just want that big patch to fix all the issues.

----------


## Ascended

> That was my complaint. I want Wonder Man or Hercules. Luke and Danny would be cool too but I didn't expect them or Daredevil.





> The list isn't disappointing to me because most of them are classic Avengers. And I hope they'll add to it. I just want that big patch to fix all the issues.


They're mostly all classic Avengers and obviously have a high profile because of the films, so these are all names we'd expect them to use and that's the smart call, since any of the movie characters will generate more buzz than, say, Tigra. But damn if I wasn't hoping for a few more surprises. Them using Mockingbird and Quake (if the list is legit) is a little bit surprising, but only because the list was larger than I thought it would be; once they ran out of movie Avengers of course they'd pick up characters from tv. 

Mar-Vell is a surprise, that's for sure, but he's not a *good* surprise; a hero who couldn't carry a book and who's biggest moment was dying thirty years ago isn't someone I'm super excited to play, yknow?

And yeah, I hope we get some big bug-fixing patch sooner rather than later. I still haven't run into many problems but it seems like plenty of others have; sooner that gets taken care of the better.

----------


## GenericUsername

Patch notes are live, but patch will not be for another 38 minutes. https://avengers.square-enix-games.c...ews/v130patch/

----------


## Steroid

> Patch notes are live, but patch will not be for another 38 minutes. https://avengers.square-enix-games.c...ews/v130patch/


Just saw this, looks like they still haven't fixed the issue with Villain Sector faction assignments. Hope this patch goes smoothly.

----------


## GenericUsername

I was an hour off of patch release. So just waiting on that. Hopefully most of the issues are fixed. So I can at least play. Haven't played since it ate my save on the 10th.

----------


## Midvillian1322

The file size is pretty large 10 GB and they claim to have fixed a 1000 bugs.

Edit: Haha Thor is missing a weekly challenge now and if I highlight the empty spot the whole game crashes. And im the dummy who did it 3 times to see if it would do it again. Yea think anyone who hasn't bought the game should wait a month or two. Its gonna be rough

----------


## GenericUsername

At this point, this might just be a bunch of bugs disguising itself as a game.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> At this point, this might just be a bunch of bugs disguising itself as a game.


Yea and now takedown are acting funky for me. I feel like we're in for a couple months of fine tuning. The Thor weekly challenge issue is the only game breaking bug I've experienced thus far though. Crshes the whole game if i move the cursor over the empty challenge box.. I didn't have to listen to a lady at the ant hill repeat herself 100x. So atleast they fixed that lol

----------


## GenericUsername

She kept repeating, "Thankfully there is an Avenger here to help" to me. So she might have just moved on to a new phrase.  :Wink:

----------


## Midvillian1322

> She kept repeating, "Thankfully there is an Avenger here to help" to me. So she might have just moved on to a new phrase.


Lol I hope I don't get that. I just fell through the world for the first time. For me the update made it worse. Only fell for like 5seconds and then it spawned me back. So atleast I didn't have to reload a checkpoint like I've heard others having to do.

Those seeker plasma balls seem to have been nerfed, thank God. Dodged them once and didn't have to worry about them doubling back 10x. But only have once character at Power level 135. So I have to beat the entire Gauntlet without Thor going down once. Did the first 3 Hives. So like 15levels and then got one shotted. Have to start the whole mission chain over.

----------


## GenericUsername

Yeah some things are better. Still needs more work. Hopefully with some more weekly patches, we can get something stable.

----------


## cable guy

> The file size is pretty large 10 GB and they claim to have fixed a 1000 bugs.
> 
> Edit: Haha Thor is missing a weekly challenge now and if I highlight the empty spot the whole game crashes. And im the dummy who did it 3 times to see if it would do it again. Yea think anyone who hasn't bought the game should wait a month or two. Its gonna be rough


That's exactly what I'm doing... is waiting to see if this game gets fixed. Sounds like a mess from what I'm reading.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> That's exactly what I'm doing... is waiting to see if this game gets fixed. Sounds like a mess from what I'm reading.


Its still a fun play but yea give it a couple months and it will probaly be a much better game.

I would kill for a Planet Hulk game. I appreciate the effort but i Think Solo games are just bound to come out better.

----------


## GenericUsername

There are definitely more chances for bugs in multiplayer and likely with the way they did multiplayer. Which feels like it was tacked on a bit, instead of really fleshed out. The broken matchmaking being the biggest indication of that.

----------


## Ascended

> There are definitely more chances for bugs in multiplayer and likely with the way they did multiplayer. Which feels like it was tacked on a bit, instead of really fleshed out. The broken matchmaking being the biggest indication of that.


You know, I haven't even tried matchmaking yet, or multiplayer of any kind. Perfectly happy running around with AI companions. I lost patience with multiplayer back before Warcraft got played out.

I'm not missing anything am I?

----------


## GenericUsername

It's more fun if you have friends playing. Finding randos is impossible because it still seems to be broken.

----------


## Captain M

> You know, I haven't even tried matchmaking yet, or multiplayer of any kind. Perfectly happy running around with AI companions. I lost patience with multiplayer back before Warcraft got played out.
> 
> I'm not missing anything am I?


Some things are designed for multiplayer.  There are certain locked doors where only certain characters break, or only certain characters can hack through and Cap can do neither lmao. Also AI is very messy, they don't help with some of the objectives AT ALL.

----------


## BlueElf94

Are you talking about the Last Avenger Standing mission? I just got to that and am dreading the grind to get everyone up to 130

----------


## BlueElf94

> Lol I hope I don't get that. I just fell through the world for the first time. For me the update made it worse. Only fell for like 5seconds and then it spawned me back. So atleast I didn't have to reload a checkpoint like I've heard others having to do.
> 
> Those seeker plasma balls seem to have been nerfed, thank God. Dodged them once and didn't have to worry about them doubling back 10x. But only have once character at Power level 135. So I have to beat the entire Gauntlet without Thor going down once. Did the first 3 Hives. So like 15levels and then got one shotted. Have to start the whole mission chain over.


Are you talking about the Last Avenger Standing mission?  I just got to that and am dreading the grind to get everyone to 130

----------


## Steroid

> Are you talking about the Last Avenger Standing mission?  I just got to that and am dreading the grind to get everyone to 130


No the Mega Hive is different. You bave to go through 8 different hives and if your characters are downed you have to start all the way over. I actually just completed this mission chain. It was boring as hell and not worth it. Basically going through 41 floors for a chance at a exotic. Guess who didn't get one. I would much rather do the 14 floors from Last Avenger Standing.

----------


## BlueElf94

> No the Mega Hive is different. You bave to go through 8 different hives and if your characters are downed you have to start all the way over. I actually just completed this mission chain. It was boring as hell and not worth it. Basically going through 41 floors for a chance at a exotic. Guess who didn't get one. I would much rather do the 14 floors from Last Avenger Standing.


Yeah, I'm not gonna even attempt the mega hive.  Gear just isn't enough incentive for all of that

----------


## Ascended

> It's more fun if you have friends playing. Finding randos is impossible because it still seems to be broken.


Ah, my bad luck then, my friends and I are mostly pc gamers and only one of them has a PS4, and I won't PUG unless I absolutely, positively *have* to. I used to tank on Warcraft, and had my fill of idiot DPS screwing up, doing something stupid, and blaming me or the healers for dying. Only multiplayer I'll do now (without being pushed to it) is Overwatch. 




> Some things are designed for multiplayer.  There are certain locked doors where only certain characters break, or only certain characters can hack through and Cap can do neither lmao. Also AI is very messy, they don't help with some of the objectives AT ALL.


Yeah I've picked up on that. The AI not helping with objectives I can work around, and the doors that I can't open...well, it's just a chest I won't collect, no big deal.

----------


## Midvillian1322

New update gave Cap the ability to break down heavy walls. Also I did a Hive with Kamala as one of the A.I and it didn't bug out. So they fixed that too. Hoping they get all this crap under control.so they can focus on new content

----------


## GenericUsername

It never made sense for Cap to not be able to break the heavy doors. They made a mention that they are looking into AI opening doors that non-tech and non-brute characters cannot.

----------


## BlueElf94

Even though the game has had more than its' fair share of issues, it seems like the devs are largely being receptive and listening to the audience.  They supposedly nerfed the fire rate of some of those pesky tracking projectiles too, those were WAY too OP

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Even though the game has had more than its' fair share of issues, it seems like the devs are largely being receptive and listening to the audience.  They supposedly nerfed the fire rate of some of those pesky tracking projectiles too, those were WAY too OP


Yea they haven't gotten all the game braking bugs out but they are dropping patches at a rate that shows me they are fully committed to making this game good. They also are active on Reddit answering peoples questions and concerns. I'm guessing the were probaly forced to put the game out before they wanted to. Havent tried it yet but heard Cap can sheild charge through enemies like bowling pins now too. But yea they are supposedly working on a command feature.  You can have a.i open or smash doors. But also you can command A.I Ironman to take out the drones and then order A.I hulk to get to work on a dreadnought. Guess it will work similar to Tom Clancy games where you can order your squad mates around. Hope it comes out with Kate and the end of October.

Most important thing I want right now is the ability to replay Story mode. If they added it I havent noticed. I loved the story id gladly replay it while also leveling up Kamala and Widow(Only two i havent gotten to 130 yet. Feels kinda sexist that I left the two females for last. Wasn't intentional lol)

----------


## GenericUsername

Play to your style. I'm a woman and Thor is my first leveled, Hulk will be next, then probably Kamala, Cap, Iron Man then Widow. Widow is challenging because you need to dodge damage to you to do more damage to enemies and that's just not happening in this game. Her style is better for a stealth type game and not what they made this game into being.

----------


## Anthony W

HONEST GAME TRAILERS just covered the game. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cAy18-XzcLA

----------


## GenericUsername

Thor's nickname in that video.  :Wink:

----------


## Anthony W

I should probably warn you people that much like HONEST TRAILERS once you watch one HONEST GAME TRAILERS you will end up binge watching them all.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> HONEST GAME TRAILERS just covered the game. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cAy18-XzcLA


Only gripe is it keeps talking about Squeezing money out of people for the characters . All the DLCs are free. Microtransactions are strictly cosmetic. Other then that these are always funny.

----------


## Ascended

Yeah I dunno where all the talk about squeezing keeps coming from. There is absolutely nothing in the game you need to spend real money on in order to remain competitive. 

So those War Machine and Black Panther image leaks from a page or so back.....do we think those are legit? And do we think characters like Rhodey and She-Hulk will be entire characters, or just skins with unique dialogue? I gotta admit I'd be fine with She-Hulk just being a skin, since I doubt there'd be much difference in her combat or abilities.....but I'm gonna be sad if Rhodes is just a skin. Either way, if we do get "just skins" characters, they better be treated as separate entities as far as companions and load outs go. I can roll with She-Hulk being just a skin for Banner, but I wanna be able to give her different talents/gear (without having to change them constantly) and I want to be able to run with both her and Hulk in a group at once.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Hard to say but I'm leaning towards them being theyre own characters completely.

Finished my first hero card. Didn't take that long. I'm like 30 points shy of finished my next 2 (Cap and Tony).

----------


## Ascended

Nice! I'm probably halfway through the cards for all the characters but I've mostly been ignoring those daily/weekly objectives and am just focused on faction rep and gearing everyone up. I really should pay more attention to the cards though. 

Hey, we're supposed to be getting Kate Bishop this coming month right? Do we have a date for that yet or is it just "sometime in October"?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Latter half of October I think. The intense silence isn’t helping

Meanwhile given PS5 Peter I am expecting another Tom Hollandified Spider-Man in Avengers now...

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Latter half of October I think. The intense silence isn’t helping
> 
> Meanwhile given PS5 Peter I am expecting another Tom Hollandified Spider-Man in Avengers now...


Yea I thought Peter looked a little weird in Spiderman but I got use to it. They have a better lookin face now but he looks way too young for this version of Peter. Weird they changed his face

----------


## Ascended

> Latter half of October I think. The intense silence isnt helping
> 
> Meanwhile given PS5 Peter I am expecting another Tom Hollandified Spider-Man in Avengers now...


Maybe, but the other characters don't really resemble the MCU actors all that much so maybe not.

And yeah, I'd assume Kate won't show up until towards the end of the month. If it were sooner they'd have already announced it, I think.

Damned if I'm still hoping for a quick launch for Black Panther though. I really don't want to wait on his debut and supposedly they were gonna talk about BP in that last live stream (right? That's the theory?), but pulled it because of Boseman's passing. If that's true then the character is likely ready to launch and they're just waiting. Don't make me wait on Wakanda's king, guys! If he's ready, give him to us! And if he's not ready, then what the hell are you taking your time for?  :Smile:

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Maybe, but the other characters don't really resemble the MCU actors all that much so maybe not.
> 
> And yeah, I'd assume Kate won't show up until towards the end of the month. If it were sooner they'd have already announced it, I think.
> 
> Damned if I'm still hoping for a quick launch for Black Panther though. I really don't want to wait on his debut and supposedly they were gonna talk about BP in that last live stream (right? That's the theory?), but pulled it because of Boseman's passing. If that's true then the character is likely ready to launch and they're just waiting. Don't make me wait on Wakanda's king, guys! If he's ready, give him to us! And if he's not ready, then what the hell are you taking your time for?


Suppsedly we get Kate end of the month and then Hawkeye shortly after. And Black Panther would come after Hawkeye ---> War Machine -----> Captain Marvel ------->Spiderman. That's the assumption now supposedly based on the amount of data they found for each character found in the game. I think they announced Spiderman would be around May or was it March iono. Id expect Black Panther in December though.

Insomniac said they hired a new face actor because it better fit Yuri lowenthals voice. Iono bout that, New face look 16-21. Peter sounded like 26-32 to me.

----------


## Ascended

> Suppsedly we get Kate end of the month and then Hawkeye shortly after. And Black Panther would come after Hawkeye ---> War Machine -----> Captain Marvel ------->Spiderman. That's the assumption now supposedly based on the amount of data they found for each character found in the game. I think they announced Spiderman would be around May or was it March iono. Id expect Black Panther in December though.


As in this December or next year? I didn't think they'd be releasing a new hero per month. The Hawkeyes yeah, those are back to back, but I figured that was post-launch ramp and they'd slow the releases down after that. Have they said how often they wanna roll out a new character?

I don't wanna wait a year for T'Challa, but I suppose if War Machine is among the first releases that'll help tide me over. I'm not a huge fan of Rhodes as a character, he seems kinda bland, but that armor could be a f*cking ton of fun in the game.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> As in this December or next year? I didn't think they'd be releasing a new hero per month. The Hawkeyes yeah, those are back to back, but I figured that was post-launch ramp and they'd slow the releases down after that. Have they said how often they wanna roll out a new character?
> 
> I don't wanna wait a year for T'Challa, but I suppose if War Machine is among the first releases that'll help tide me over. I'm not a huge fan of Rhodes as a character, he seems kinda bland, but that armor could be a f*cking ton of fun in the game.


Speculation by the people who do the data mining is we get Tchalla before years end. And I think we will be getting a character every month for a little while. Spiderman was leaked to be coming the March. And he has the least amount of data in the game of the characters i mentioned.

So Kate -October
Clint - November
Tchalla- December
Rhodes-January
Carol -Febuary
Spidey - March
These character has logos in leaked photos of early builds of these games. So these character were probaly mostly done when the game launched or atleats well on into development. With the amount of time and resources being spent trying to get this game bug free. I would expect some delays though at some point. I think I read somewhere they would release a rough road map at the next war table. Might have been B.s though

----------


## Ascended

Well that would be cool. T'Challa, Rhodes, and Carol all within the next few months? Hell yeah. That would make Ascended a happy gamer. 

And yeah a delay somewhere along the line does seem likely, but that's fine with me. Fixing bugs and ensuring the game runs smoothly should trump all other considerations, including new characters.

As long as they don't delay T'Challa!

So, if you're right and Spidey launches in March, will that mean two characters come out that month or will pc and xbox players just be screwed with no new release?

----------


## Huntsman Spider

Speaking of, I'm just curious to see how they'll design the costumes for Black Panther, War Machine, Spider-Man, and Captain Marvel.

----------


## Frontier

> Speaking of, I'm just curious to see how they'll design the costumes for Black Panther, War Machine, Spider-Man, and Captain Marvel.


We see a glimpse of Captain Marvel on the poster in Kamala's room.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> We see a glimpse of Captain Marvel on the poster in Kamala's room.


Oh, yeah, thanks. I've seen that one.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Speaking of, I'm just curious to see how they'll design the costumes for Black Panther, War Machine, Spider-Man, and Captain Marvel.


There's leaked images of BP and war machine. Its like tiny glimpses of a zoomed in shot. But BP seems to have Amber eyes on his mask and he appears to have a more tactical suit rather then a Vibranium onesy. Like he appears to have a vest and shoulder armor. But looks more like Kevlar then like metal armor. You can Google it I think CD made them take it down but there still pics of it everywhere. I just don't know if its cool to post here so I rather not. But yea Google it and it comes right up.

----------


## Steroid

Finally got my Cap to lvl 150 and will have Thor and Iron Man there in about 2 hours from now thanks to something wonderful I came across with Iron Man. Was farming upgrade modules on the Snowy Tundra elite vault level, specifically the Shield chests that use DNA keys. When playing on Brutal these grant anywhere from 15-18 modules a pop. This level has 4 of these chests that you can farm without bothering with the vault. Takes about 5 minutes to run, but this is the cool part and will only work with Iron Man, but if you get inside the Hulkbuster and then open the chest it won't use up your DNA key. After you open it immediately eject from the Hulkbuster, fly to the next chest and repeat. As long as you have 1 DNA Key in your inventory you can do this infinitely.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> There's leaked images of BP and war machine. Its like tiny glimpses of a zoomed in shot. But BP seems to have Amber eyes on his mask and he appears to have a more tactical suit rather then a Vibranium onesy. Like he appears to have a vest and shoulder armor. But looks more like Kevlar then like metal armor. You can Google it I think CD made them take it down but there still pics of it everywhere. I just don't know if its cool to post here so I rather not. But yea Google it and it comes right up.


Thanks for the heads-up.

----------


## Master Planner

I know that probably won't happen, but i hope for a playable Hank Pym, West Coast Avengers style.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I know that probably won't happen, but i hope for a playable Hank Pym, West Coast Avengers style.


Antmam and Wap are rumored to be characters the Dataminers thought would be coming.?


The developers finally gave a update. Tachyon rifts and Cloning labs will be two more game modes and they are coming very "Soon" along with the Shield sub station hub which will be a launching point for Kate and Clint's story modes. Kates DLC is still on track for end of the month. They are no longer doing big bug patches. All future bugs and quality of life fixes will be inside of the content drop updates.

I'm curious if Destiny is the model they are going for if we will get Seasonal events? Haven't played Destiny in a long while at this point but this time of year Festival of lights should be happening. I do appreciate little things like that. The event doesn't have to be huge just something here and there. Bring a little flavor to the game. Miles Morales,Assasins creed, and Cyberpunk are all almost here (Watch dogs legion looks good too but that one gonna have to wait till I've played the other 3) they need to get on it and get some of the player base back interested before those games bury Avengers for the next couple months. If they release some stuff that people really like maybe people won't forget about this game while they stop to play those games. But rights now apparently the PC community for this game is dead already. Consoles might now be far behind if they don't add quality content.

----------


## GenericUsername

Antman and Wasp were in the datamine. It just never specifies which versions.

----------


## Ascended

I still assume it'll be Scott Lang as Ant-Man, though *maybe* Pym gets his powers back. 

Not sure who Wasp will be but if Ant-Man is Scott then I'm thinking Wasp will be Hope, or a aged-up Nadia who will be Hope in all but name. If Pym gets to be Ant-Man then obviously Janet will be his Wasp.

So, I got a question guys. I've got Thor at the 130 level gear and he's equipped with some good stuff; the epic, unique named things like the Grip of the All-Father and whatever....but it's all "two ability" gear, not the full three. The stats are all good and fit how I play the character (even the status damage stuff I wanted for him) but I know there's better versions out there, like a Grip of the All-Father with three abilities instead of two. And I've been hesitant to fully upgrade the stuff I have. Should I wait, and keep farming until I get that lucky drop, or just upgrade everything completely, hit that 150 max power level, and call it good enough?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I still assume it'll be Scott Lang as Ant-Man, though *maybe* Pym gets his powers back. 
> 
> Not sure who Wasp will be but if Ant-Man is Scott then I'm thinking Wasp will be Hope, or a aged-up Nadia who will be Hope in all but name. If Pym gets to be Ant-Man then obviously Janet will be his Wasp.


It’s gonna be Scott and Hope. They make a big deal out of the fact that MODOK ensured that if Hank changes size he’ll die and his daughter is mentioned on the television as no longer searching for him.

----------


## GenericUsername

Hope is definitely mentioned but it begs the question, where is Jan then?

Also, I'm taking a break from this game until they fix and balance a lot of stuff. Things just aren't fun to grind in this game. And it keeps disconnecting party members. I got further than I was when the game reset my progress, but it still needs a lot of work.

----------


## Frontier

> Hope is definitely mentioned but it begs the question, where is Jan then?


I assume in the "not the MCU Wasp, so I'll just sit out" bench.

----------


## GenericUsername

It's so bad though, because Hope would still need a mom. And Jan had so much to do with the Avengers. It's a sin she's pushed to the side.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Reports coming in about how player population on PC is dropping fast and causing matchmaking issues. Is this going to be Anthem all over again?

----------


## GenericUsername

Maybe. It was down to 900 on Steam last I looked. PS4 numbers list 2 mil total players, but current played amount is somewhere around 840k. But Xbox numbers weren't good last time those were reported (below 9,000). I quit playing because party members kept getting dc'd and they still haven't fixed enemies that soak damage like crazy. They need to buff shield break or nerf shields. Also it's getting pretty tiring fighting in the same areas, against the same enemies.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I did hear they were adding the new SHIELD base today to get ready for the Hawkeye DLC, but I doubt that and the new game mode will be quite enough. In a month Cyberpunk will be out and nothing else will matter.

I hope this teaches Marvel never to do this kind of game again and have Square and others focus on strongly single player and story heavy experiences.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I did hear they were adding the new SHIELD base today to get ready for the Hawkeye DLC, but I doubt that and the new game mode will be quite enough. In a month Cyberpunk will be out and nothing else will matter.
> 
> I hope this teaches Marvel never to do this kind of game again and have Square and others focus on strongly single player and story heavy experiences.


Yea Kate suppose to come at the end of the month so we Tachyon rifts today and probalt sheild base and Cloning labs next week. Spread it out till the end of the month.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Yea Kate suppose to come at the end of the month so we Tachyon rifts today and probalt sheild base and Cloning labs next week. Spread it out till the end of the month.


The problem is that the Rifts missions are only for high level players - it’s a bit stupid locking off new content that way in my opinion, especially for those who might have not played for a while.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> The problem is that the Rifts missions are only for high level players - it’s a bit stupid locking off new content that way in my opinion, especially for those who might have not played for a while.


If all new content is locked off that's dumb but certain things need to be  for progressing the endgame. Like new story missions should scale to your level but certain game modes need to be top level stuff. I mean Destiny has a nice mix of top-level stuff and available to everyone. At work but sounds like the new Sheild sub station did come out today. I'll find out whats new when I get home.

----------


## Midvillian1322

Well the new Hub is fine but the new game mode is dumb. Its just levels you already played with a timer and different modifiers. Ugh I'm out till The next update lol

----------


## Steroid

> Well the new Hub is fine but the new game mode is dumb. Its just levels you already played with a timer and different modifiers. Ugh I'm out till The next update lol


Yeah the Tachyon Rifts are really just a lazy game mechanic. This is not new content. I'm taking a break from the game until Clint gets released. Not actually interested in Kate Bishop.

----------


## Ascended

I like the new hub, and the new game mode is about what I expected. We knew the Hawkeyes story involved AIM so their inclusion is to be expected and since this is just basically prologue for Kate/Clint's debut I didn't think we'd be getting new maps or other major content additions either. 

Once new heroes actually show up, that's when I'm expecting new enemies, supervillains, and maps.  

Though apparently they're delaying Kate's debut "slightly." No release date, just sometime after October. So, early November? 2021? I'm not thrilled by this but I do appreciate that they're trying to get the game into a good place and focusing on that right now.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> I like the new hub, and the new game mode is about what I expected. We knew the Hawkeyes story involved AIM so their inclusion is to be expected and since this is just basically prologue for Kate/Clint's debut I didn't think we'd be getting new maps or other major content additions either. 
> 
> Once new heroes actually show up, that's when I'm expecting new enemies, supervillains, and maps.  
> 
> Though apparently they're delaying Kate's debut "slightly." No release date, just sometime after October. So, early November? 2021? I'm not thrilled by this but I do appreciate that they're trying to get the game into a good place and focusing on that right now.


Yea Kate has been pushed back so Black Panther won't be till next year. He supposedly comes with a big expansion though

----------


## Ascended

Probably. 

I hold out a small (futile) hope that this won't delay everyone else though. They said they're holding back on Kate to make sure she and the new content work properly right? I assume they've got enough devs to fine-tune that and still work on Clint and everyone else too. So maybe if the gods are good, Kate will show up in early-mid November and Clint will debut a few weeks later, when he's supposed to. 

At this point, I really don't feel like the game is in a place where it can delay new heroes if it doesn't absolutely have to. Ensuring a quality game experience is super important and I'm glad the team is taking the time to fix and improve things, but nobody's gonna be happy if Black Panther and other high-value characters are delayed because *Kate Bishop* needed some extra development time. If they can, just reduce the release window between Kate and Clint, and then go to the "once a month" model they seem to be aiming for.

----------


## GenericUsername

Typically when things get pushed back in games, it pushes everything else. Happened with MH too. The game is still woefully broken too. My friends are trying to play right now and keep crashing. So the best bet is that things will get delayed and take a while.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Literally everything upcoming until the Hawkeye missions are multiplayer only and late game, which punishes the large number of players who have little inclination to grind the same stuff over and over again. It’s like they want this game to fail now.

The only real silver lining is that they are working on making the Reassemble Campaign replayable.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Literally everything upcoming until the Hawkeye missions are multiplayer only and late game, which punishes the large number of players who have little inclination to grind the same stuff over and over again. It’s like they want this game to fail now.
> 
> The only real silver lining is that they are working on making the Reassemble Campaign replayable.


That fact that this wasn't naturally part of the game perplexes me.

----------


## GenericUsername

Well it sort of was. You just had to get the progress removal bug, lol.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Well it sort of was. You just had to get the progress removal bug, lol.


Lol in all seriousness I can't think of a game that doesnt let you replay the main campaign. Iono havent played in awhile but Destiny always had the Campaign mission as selectable after you beat them in the past. Kinda sucks that Destiny is the Model and the things Destiny shines at they butchered. Edngame content,  functional multiplayer, and enough variety to make grinding more bearable.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Lol in all seriousness I can't think of a game that doesnt let you replay the main campaign. Iono havent played in awhile but Destiny always had the Campaign mission as selectable after you beat them in the past. Kinda sucks that Destiny is the Model and the things Destiny shines at they butchered. Edngame content,  functional multiplayer, and enough variety to make grinding more bearable.


Yeah, I can't think of one either. Not having the ability to replay the story lends to the overall feel of not enough content too.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

And clearly there’s the Iconic Hero Missions that are replayable but they’re not really as story driven, even if they do tend to have more distinctive elements for a mission.

----------


## Frobisher

Is the overall thrust, then, that I should get this in a Steam sale in three years’ time when they’ve bothered to create a decent amount of single player content, and ignore the online grind bollocks?

----------


## Triniking1234

> Is the overall thrust, then, that I should get this in a Steam sale *in three years’ time when they’ve bothered to create a decent amount of single player content*, and ignore the online grind bollocks?


That's pretty optimistic.

----------


## GenericUsername

Probably not for three years. A lot of games that were this messed up repaired themselves in a year. The exception to that is Anthem. Which is being redone with no release date on that. Nor any communication about it. Which this very well could be. But it's the same company that had FFXIV that they rebooted and did well with.

----------


## Ascended

> Probably not for three years. A lot of games that were this messed up repaired themselves in a year. The exception to that is Anthem. Which is being redone with no release date on that. Nor any communication about it. Which this very well could be. But it's the same company that had FFXIV that they rebooted and did well with.


This. I'm not as harsh on the game as others here, but I haven't had the glitches and bugs they have either. I'd *tentatively* recommend it now if you've got the extra cash you don't mind burning, a softly used PS4 that hasn't seen a ton of miles, and don't mind that the game's content is limited right now. 

But it'd probably be smarter to wait a little bit, let them smooth out the rest of the wrinkles and add more stuff. I still think the game could easily become quite solid within six months or so, if the devs put in some legit effort and more content isn't delayed.

----------


## The Gold Stream

i really gassed out quick on this game, despite reviews i figured i'd be into it longer

hope numbers stay up for updates though it's not so bad

----------


## GenericUsername

There are reports of save corruptions still happening. People on PC seem to be able to fix it by going back a save and deleting the corrupted one. That's more difficult to do on console as it seems the saves are linked. Delete one, it deletes the whole thing.

----------


## Steroid

Just watched that disaster of a Q&A with Amos. This dude is seriously detached from all aspects of reality and I have zero faith in Crystal Dynamics at this point. Even the damn audio on the Q&A was bugged. All I really want is to play as Black Panther but at this rate that will probably be next Summer.

----------


## GenericUsername

Ugh yeah. Everything keeps getting pushed back. And with bugs reoccurring, it feels like nothing is getting anywhere. What a mess!

----------


## Midvillian1322

Yep ill just check in for updates now and then but I'm done for a long while. Gonna be busy with Assasins creed,Miles Morales and then Cyberpunk for awhile. Maybe even watch dogs legion.

----------


## Ascended

Did they announce another delay or something?

----------


## Steroid

> Did they announce another delay or something?


Kate Bishop went from slight delay to she will be released "by the end of the year"

----------


## GenericUsername

Yeah she and Clint went from October and November releases to by the end of the year. The raid and BP were pushed to next year.

----------


## Ascended

> Kate Bishop went from slight delay to she will be released "by the end of the year"





> Yeah she and Clint went from October and November releases to by the end of the year. The raid and BP were pushed to next year.


Well.....f*ck.

----------


## GenericUsername

They announced that there will be a war table in November. https://twitter.com/PlayAvengers/sta...52799781941248

Hopefully it's a bit more than saying stuff is coming soon.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

At this point I think they’re deciding to ride out the wave of games that will be released over November and Christmas and try and revive the game in the New Year via the next generation version, sprinkling some stuff along the way.

----------


## Ascended

Well that might make some sense. Don't know enough about the gaming industry to say, but that sorta trick can sometimes work in other businesses. But I gotta say, I'm not impressed with all this. 

I'm assuming these delays and problems are, at least in large part, due to the pandemic right? Not a huge gamer, but I know Blizzard has talked about how the shift to working from home, quarantine, all this crap, was a big hurdle and slowed down development of Overwatch2. Are we assuming the issues with Avengers is largely just that, or are we assuming the devs are just incompetent?

----------


## GenericUsername

With Cyberpunk and WoW Shadowlands delayed, who knows who they'll be competing with. Because we have no release date for either now. AC Valhalla is still listed for November 10th. But Avengers won't have anything released by then for sure. Nor will it compete with Hyrule Warriors: Age of Calamity that is coming out on the 20th. Because that's Switch only. Most of the rest are either re-releases or things that won't really compete much like Madden games.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> With Cyberpunk and WoW Shadowlands delayed, who knows who they'll be competing with. Because we have no release date for either now. AC Valhalla is still listed for November 10th. But Avengers won't have anything released by then for sure. Nor will it compete with Hyrule Warriors: Age of Calamity that is coming out on the 20th. Because that's Switch only. Most of the rest are either re-releases or things that won't really compete much like Madden games.


Cyberpunk is delayed again? I know they pushed it too early December but now its TBA?

----------


## Havok83

> Cyberpunk is delayed again? I know they pushed it too early December but now its TBA?


Its currently dated for Dec 10

----------


## Midvillian1322

> Its currently dated for Dec 10


Ok good, thats what I though. This game better be free of any major bugs. They should pushed Avengers even further as well. Maybe dropped it next march.

----------


## GenericUsername

Yeah I didn't mean that it had been delayed again. Was just referencing the recent delay announcement. That was only 3 days ago, but was the third time it was delayed. 

WoW Shadowlands now has a November 23rd date. That may compete with an Avengers patch if they get out the Kate patch in November. But it's a 16 year old game. I think anyone playing it would be playing it anyway.

----------


## Ascended

> WoW Shadowlands now has a November 23rd date. That may compete with an Avengers patch if they get out the Kate patch in November. But it's a 16 year old game. I think anyone playing it would be playing it anyway.


At best there'll be some lapsed players returning. I might even be one of them, if my wife has anything to say about it.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But generally I'd agree, Shadowlands isn't likely to be competition for Avengers, if the Kate DLC drops the same time.

----------


## Frontier

Sales for the game have been at a loss for Square Enix.

----------


## Steroid

They brought it all on themselves with a unfinished game, crap marketing and blaming everything on the pandemic like this didn't have years of development beforehand.

----------


## GenericUsername

Can't argue against that. Took them so long to come out with what they did, and then it was in a very unplayable state. They could have waited another year to release and had a less buggy game. I still won't play it until they finally fix game save corruptions.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> They brought it all on themselves with a unfinished game, crap marketing and blaming everything on the pandemic like this didn't have years of development beforehand.


Turning this game into a Destiny clone left a sour taste. Being a repetitive, drab grindfest is not what most would have wanted from an Avengers game. Imagine if this game did what Ultimate Alliance 3 did with this game's combat and they would have had a winner.

----------


## Anthony W

They lost money...on an *Avengers* game. https://www.pcgamer.com/square-enix-...vels-avengers/

I blame the Scarlet Witch. Never annoy a mutant with the power to alter probability. Not only  did she lose her spot to Ms. Marvel but the first downloadable character was going to be.....Kate Bishop?!

At that point she just closed her eyes and whispered "*No more Avenger game*"

----------


## ChrisIII

Has there ever really been a decent Marvel team game outside of the X-men (and I guess Ultimate Alliance)?


DC seems to have a similar problem apart from the Injustice series.

----------


## GenericUsername

> They lost money...on an *Avengers* game. https://www.pcgamer.com/square-enix-...vels-avengers/
> 
> I blame the Scarlet Witch. Never annoy a mutant with the power to alter probability. Not only  did she lose her spot to Ms. Marvel but the first downloadable character was going to be.....Kate Bishop?!
> 
> At that point she just closed her eyes and whispered "*No more Avenger game*"


Everyone's Wanda's fault. :P

Also she's not a mutant. And I wish she was gonna have the first spot in the game. Now she might not be in it at all.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Has there ever really been a decent Marvel team game outside of the X-men (and I guess Ultimate Alliance)?
> 
> 
> DC seems to have a similar problem apart from the Injustice series.


MUA and X-Men Legends games are about it for team games. Solo games do far better with heroes as long as it's the most popular (Batman and Spider-Man). Not really sure why that is. Even MUA 3 struggled. But that's mostly because it was only on the Switch. I feel it would have done much better if it were cross platform. But, the game was funded by Nintendo to be an exclusive. 

Tbf, there haven't been many tries at the team game thing. And Marvel's Avengers seemed doomed from the start because they had early production issues, Square laid people off. It was three years from the announcement before we saw anything about the game. MH had it's issues. One of it's coders lost the source code for the game before backing it up, so it had to be completely rebuilt. After it was, the game was very bare bones and had to be rebooted in 2015. It ended up breaking even financially until it's CEO left. Then everything went downhill quickly, the console port failed, the new CEO was accused of assault, and Marvel pulled the plug.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

What worries me is that Marvel has a habit of pulling out of things quickly when things go badly and this is supposed to be a long term partnership with Square. We don't know if their upcoming Guardians of the Galaxy game by the team behind the recent Deus Ex games might be like but there's a chance that might be more story and single player focused, but given the reception to Avengers Marvel might can that altogether, similar to what happened with SEGA with the movie games and Capcom after Infinite.

----------


## GenericUsername

> What worries me is that Marvel has a habit of pulling out of things quickly when things go badly and this is supposed to be a long term partnership with Square. We don't know if their upcoming Guardians of the Galaxy game by the team behind the recent Deus Ex games might be like but there's a chance that might be more story and single player focused, but given the reception to Avengers Marvel might can that altogether, similar to what happened with SEGA with the movie games and Capcom after Infinite.


The one they did that with was MH, and that was because they were two years behind on the license when they started the console port as a last ditch effort. When it failed, and then the Dohrmann stuff happened was when Marvel pulled the plug. At the time the license was about $13 mil a year. I bet it's more than that now, because the movies have gotten more popular since then.

Square has more money to throw around than Gaz. They are just gonna want a better return on their investment. They say they are committed to this, we'll see. They turned FFXIV around. But it's a beloved game franchise. Marvel games tend to only attract a cult following.

----------


## Frontier

The rumor is the Black Panther update is intended to really revitalize and reinvigorate the game, so they're probably holding out for that...although considering they couldn't even get the Hawkeye DLC out on time, I'm not sure how long before that's released and if anyone will still even be playing.

----------


## GenericUsername

It won't do anything if the game doesn't work first. Hopefully they are pushing everything back to work on that.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

It’s probably why they have held back the next generation edition, they’re hoping the new console and a significant addition like Wakanda and Black Panther will boost things. I do hope it’s not too late. If I had any say I would be giving up on the multiplayer altogether and focus on crafting as much single player content as possible.

----------


## GenericUsername

> It’s probably why they have held back the next generation edition, they’re hoping the new console and a significant addition like Wakanda and Black Panther will boost things. I do hope it’s not too late. If I had any say I would be giving up on the multiplayer altogether and focus on crafting as much single player content as possible.


That would create more work, and having a team game be single player would be just trash. I want to play this with my friends. If I wanted to play alone, I'd just go buy Spider-man.

----------


## Frobisher

> Everyone's Wanda's fault. :P
> 
> Also she's not a mutant. And I wish she was gonna have the first spot in the game. Now she might not be in it at all.


The Pretender!

----------


## Frobisher

> Turning this game into a Destiny clone left a sour taste. Being a repetitive, drab grindfest is not what most would have wanted from an Avengers game. Imagine if this game did what Ultimate Alliance 3 did with this game's combat and they would have had a winner.


What went wrong - did they get greedy? Is it significantly more effort to make an epic story than a bunch of WoW style cooperative raids?

----------


## Anthony W

> The Pretender!


She is a mutant and Magneto's kid and no one can tell me differently, dagnabbit!

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> What went wrong - did they get greedy? Is it significantly more effort to make an epic story than a bunch of WoW style cooperative raids?


The wow style raids would be more fun if they didn't all feel the same. Fighting the same robots, in the same interior environment with the same objectives. It all bleeds in together making for a very dull game.

----------


## Frontier

> That would create more work, and having a team game be single player would be just trash. I want to play this with my friends. If I wanted to play alone, I'd just go buy Spider-man.


I guess it depends on the person. I'd be more interested in a stronger single player Avengers story than anything multiplayer related. None of these generic missions with the same repeated villains and few major Supervillains does nothing for me.

----------


## GenericUsername

> She is a mutant and Magneto's kid and no one can tell me differently, dagnabbit!


I'm not beholden to it. They never really did anything with it.

----------


## GenericUsername

> I guess it depends on the person. I'd be more interested in a stronger single player Avengers story than anything multiplayer related. None of these generic missions with the same repeated villains and few major Supervillains does nothing for me.


Nothing would get me to refund my game faster. All they need to do to fix the game save issue is put saves on a cloud, like they already do for challenge card progress and store currency.

And nothing says you have to either have multiple enemies or multiplayer. Other games manage it. And neither CD nor Square are small time.

----------


## GenericUsername

> The Pretender!


Marvel is the Pretender. Hanging on to 80 years of history, but not really acknowledging most of it took place.

----------


## Frobisher

> Marvel is the Pretender. Hanging on to 80 years of history, but not really acknowledging most of it took place.


Where is Kid Colt?!

----------


## Frontier

> Nothing would get me to refund my game faster. All they need to do to fix the game save issue is put saves on a cloud, like they already do for challenge card progress and store currency.
> 
> And nothing says you have to either have multiple enemies or multiplayer. Other games manage it. And neither CD nor Square are small time.


The technical issues are definitely problem but I'm not convinced there is enough to the core game worth checking out (at least from my perspective).

----------


## GenericUsername

> The technical issues are definitely problem but I'm not convinced there is enough to the core game worth checking out (at least from my perspective).


I think there will be in a year. But I don't want stuff added until the big problems are fixed, because new things added just makes more bugs.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Where is Kid Colt?!


Or original Vision.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

The mistake was having much too little variety to begin with. They can add more villains and factions like Klaw, the Kree and Ultron but if the audience is already elsewhere it’s not going to do much good if it’s only something passable in another years time. People can only tolerate fighting so many Taskmaster and Abomination clones in any mode before it gets old fast.

----------


## GenericUsername

People aren't really doing that, though. Most of have stopped playing because it's unplayable. So we are all waiting on improvements. Which will take a while. It took a couple years for MH. So I'm probably gonna pick up AC: Valhalla, and play WoW: Shadowlands and forget about Avengers until everything is fixed and improved. There's too many games out there to keep trying to make this game work despite all it's problems.

----------


## Frontier

> People aren't really doing that, though. Most of have stopped playing because it's unplayable. So we are all waiting on improvements. Which will take a while. It took a couple years for MH. So I'm probably gonna pick up AC: Valhalla, and play WoW: Shadowlands and forget about Avengers until everything is fixed and improved. There's too many games out there to keep trying to make this game work despite all it's problems.


Although from what I've seen the people who are still playing are complaining about the lack of variety in content.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Although from what I've seen the people who are still playing are complaining about the lack of variety in content.


All 300 of them on Steam. And not enough to rank on Xbox. The only substantial numbers have been on PS4 and those are at a significant slide as well. With Valhalla coming out tonight, they'll slide even further. I'm not saying btw that they don't need a variety of content. But I am saying they need to fix the game before they add that content. Or it'll be just as buggy, if not more. And that content isn't supposed to come until next year anyway. So we still have to wait, even if it's on time.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> People aren't really doing that, though. Most of have stopped playing because it's unplayable. So we are all waiting on improvements. Which will take a while. It took a couple years for MH. So I'm probably gonna pick up AC: Valhalla, and play WoW: Shadowlands and forget about Avengers until everything is fixed and improved. There's too many games out there to keep trying to make this game work despite all it's problems.


People will put up with a broken game if they like the content. Bethesda was beloved once upon a time and most of their games never worked half the time and something always broke when they updated it. Didn't stop people from loving Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3, New Vegas and Fallout 4.

----------


## GenericUsername

> People will put up with a broken game if they like the content. Bethesda was beloved once upon a time and most of their games never worked half the time and something always broke when they updated it. Didn't stop people from loving Oblivion, Skyrim, Fallout 3, New Vegas and Fallout 4.


Not if it deletes your entire progress. They need to put those saves on a cloud. Like they have with the challenge card progress and store currency already. All games have bugs. This game is bugs dressed up as a game.

And again:

Not saying this game doesn't need a variety of content. 

Just saying they can't add that until they fix game breaking bugs. And that we aren't getting the new stuff until next year anyway. So either way you have to wait.

----------


## Captain M

Kinda relieved I don't have to worry about which Wasp they'll be adding because they likely won't be adding any  :Big Grin:

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Not if it deletes your entire progress. They need to put those saves on a cloud. Like they have with the challenge card progress and store currency already. All games have bugs. This game is bugs dressed up as a game.
> 
> And again:
> 
> Not saying this game doesn't need a variety of content. 
> 
> Just saying they can't add that until they fix game breaking bugs. And that we aren't getting the new stuff until next year anyway. So either way you have to wait.


Most won't wait. They'll move on to something. The biggest flaw of release now, fix later mentality that publishers have.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Most won't wait. They'll move on to something. The biggest flaw of release now, fix later mentality that publishers have.


They already have. They will be very lucky if people come back whenever they get around to actually adding the Wakanda stuff next year. They did not come back to MH. Not in overwhelming numbers. Launches are important. So companies need to stop rushing games to make profit immediately.

----------


## Gaastra

They really should have just made this a one player story game like spider-man and left off the online stuff till next year.  

The first stage A day was great and they did a great job with ms marvel.  To many bugs and even shop glitches however ruined it.  They needed more bad guys also.


With everything going on i'm getting flashbacks of this game.





Also NEVER make a game online only.  It will be gone after they shut down the servers.  That game lost. There is no reason at all to make games like avengers a online only game.

----------


## Maestro 216

> The rumor is the Black Panther update is intended to really revitalize and reinvigorate the game, so they're probably holding out for that...although considering they couldn't even get the Hawkeye DLC out on time, I'm not sure how long before that's released and if anyone will still even be playing.


Would it be a crime if they just end support for it now and we never get Spider-Man or any of that?

----------


## GenericUsername

> They really should have just made this a one player story game like spider-man and left off the online stuff till next year.  
> 
> The first stage A day was great and they did a great job with ms marvel.  To many bugs and even shop glitches however ruined it.  They needed more bad guys also.
> 
> 
> With everything going on i'm getting flashbacks of this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true for anything licensed. It's pretty temporary. Hell it's even difficult to get a hold of and play the old MUA games. Unless you caught them in the short window when they were on Steam.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> That's true for anything licensed. It's pretty temporary. Hell it's even difficult to get a hold of and play the old MUA games. Unless you caught them in the short window when they were on Steam.


Mua were bundled on Xbox and Playstation awhile back. But yea I still have my  original copies and apparently you can get way more for MUA 2 then other games of that age if you sale it. Guessing because its hard to get like you said.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Apparently there’s going to finally be an update today for Kate Bishop and the game via a War Table video.

----------


## Steroid

Kate will be out December 8th, and Clint early 2021. Not excited for Kate at all but definitely interested in the teaser for Clint. Assuming of course its not all bugged to hell.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

The silver lining is that it coming out on December 8th means I will have two days to finish the story content and play as Kate some more before Cyberpunk 2077 arrives and inevitably distracts everyone from everything else.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Immortal Weapon

The game lost 98% of its playerbase on steam. It's dead Jim

----------


## SUPERECWFAN1

In comical update I actually a month ago during a Christmas layaway put this game in my games to get for Christmas. Anyhow once I heard just how badly player base have left it and more , I was like ...time to drop it outta my layaway ! So yep...decided against buying it.

----------


## Anthony W

The game lost ninety-eight percent of it's base and the first DLC character is...wait for it....KATE BISHOP!? Bwahaha!

Yeah, that will bring all the players back.

----------


## Midvillian1322

I was a huge fan of this games potential. But yea I'm hands off until next year. I haven't put a dent in Valhalla the games so massive and  Mile Morales I've only gotten 2hours in. Those will hold me until  Cyber punk for sure and then between that a finishing up the other games. Yea February might be the soonest I come back.

----------


## CliffHanger2

Honestly having to find comics just to get into the first mission was a red flag for me. I lost interest after a few days.

----------


## Master Planner

Sad thing, the gameplay of each character and the campaign were decent. There are potentials in it, but Disney/Marvel attitude in its video game department is pathetic.

----------


## Maestro 216

> The game lost 98% of its playerbase on steam. It's dead Jim


Can you blame them with only now getting dlc.

----------


## Anthony W

> Can you blame them with only now getting dlc.


....with a character no one wants! I wonder how much freedom Square had when it came to character selection. I just find it hard to believe that making Ms. Marvel the point of view character in a game that didn't need a point of view character was what they really wanted to do or was it Marvel telling them to do it.

----------


## Gaastra

Most people who never even read comics liked ms marvel in the game.  She is liked in this game by many people.  It's not ms marvel that's killing the game but high price dlc that won't load, glitches and glitches and bugs everywhere, dlc that is lost after you buy it, and game saves getting deleted that is killing this game!

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Yeah Ms Marvel might actually be one of the best things about the game, they nailed her character down perfectly and it made sense to use the concept of legacy to reunite the team, just as Miles and his interactions with Peter have managed in the two Spider-Man games so far. I would even argue that Kate isn’t a terrible addition (Ashy Burch is a great choice to play her) but I would agree that they might have been better adding Clint first or more recognisable characters in advance. But ultimately it might be a question of too little too late at this point.

----------


## Havok83

they probably couldnt afford to delay it yet again, but it would have been ideal to actually have a good chunk of the DLC done so that they could have regular monthly updates. Going almost 3 months without is not a good look especially with how expansive they've implied that they expect the roll out to be

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Can you blame them with only now getting dlc.


Even if the DLC wasn't delayed I doubt the game would have retained it's playerbase. How much content is Kate coming with?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Even if the DLC wasn't delayed I doubt the game would have retained it's playerbase. How much content is Kate coming with?


I think it’s a set of single player missions including at least one final mission with the Super Adaptoid that can be replayed at harder difficulties in multiplayer. Otherwise not sure.

----------


## Maestro 216

> Most people who never even read comics liked ms marvel in the game.  She is liked in this game by many people.  It's not ms marvel that's killing the game but high price dlc that won't load, glitches and glitches and bugs everywhere, dlc that is lost after you buy it, and game saves getting deleted that is killing this game!


Umm so what? That one character isn't enough to make up the bugs, lack of content and boring grinding.  At least UA3 had a bigger roster. I don't hate Kamala, but I'm not sure if using a non MCU character as the main draw was the best decision.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Umm so what? That one character isn't enough to make up the bugs, lack of content and boring grinding.  At least UA3 had a bigger roster. I don't hate Kamala, but I'm not sure if using a non MCU character as the main draw was the best decision.


Pretty sure those who loathed MVC Infinite for not including the X-Men and Fantastic Four characters because of MCU squabbles would disagree with you.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Umm so what? That one character isn't enough to make up the bugs, lack of content and boring grinding.  At least UA3 had a bigger roster. I don't hate Kamala, but I'm not sure if using a non MCU character as the main draw was the best decision.


Ms. Marvel wasn't the main draw or selling point of the game. She was the new fresh character and POV character for the story mode.

The main draw was to team up with friends to play as the Avengers in co-op mode.

----------


## Havok83

> Pretty sure those who loathed MVC Infinite for not including the X-Men and Fantastic Four characters because of MCU squabbles would disagree with you.


Kate Bishop isnt on the same level of X-men and FF. She'd have done nothing for MvCI as well had she been the first character announced for that

----------


## Gaastra

> Umm so what? That one character isn't enough to make up the bugs, lack of content and boring grinding. At least UA3 had a bigger roster. I don't hate Kamala, but I'm not sure if using a non MCU character as the main draw was the best decision.




??????? I never said she was.  I said people liked how she was, not she saved the game.  Using her was a great move to start the story the same as using miles in the spider-verse film.  She was the outsider pov for the player.  Plus the A-day start was great walking around and playing the avengers fair games. 

But that can't help the game full of bugs.  They really should have made this a story based game like spider-man then added the online later when they had it fixed.

Or they should have just waited and put it on the ps5 first with more power.

----------


## Godlike13

Ive been thinking about grabbing this. Right now its 30$ on the xbox store. I probably won't touch it for a while still even if i buy it, but eventually ill get to it. In its current state is it worth 30$?

----------


## Maestro 216

> Pretty sure those who loathed MVC Infinite for not including the X-Men and Fantastic Four characters because of MCU squabbles would disagree with you.


Mutants were a small part of that game's issues. Remember Chun Li gate? The infamous functions comment in response to a lack of X Men or FF characters.  A lame duck of a story mode. They could have done more to make up for those characters in that game, and hell just put Kamala in MVC she would be a fun fighter . What I'm saying is there  is more to games than characters you can play as.

----------


## Ascended

> Ive been thinking about grabbing this. Right now its 30$ on the xbox store. I probably won't touch it for a while still even if i buy it, but eventually ill get to it. In its current state is it worth 30$?


If you got the extra $30 and nothing else to spend it on, sure. But if you aren't gonna get around to the game for a while anyway? Is that $30 a sale, because otherwise I'd wait for a sale. 

I haven't run into the glitches and bugs some other posters have, so my playing experience has been pretty solid. Everyone feels and sounds and moves (mostly) like I expect the Avengers to, the campaign is a lot of fun to play through, and the missions are decently engaging. I spent the first month after launch playing nothing else and had a good time. But there's not much variety right now, every mission largely feels like every other mission and once you get everyone to max level (which doesn't take very long) it becomes a highly repetitive gear grind where you're gonna play the same fist full of missions over and over again. 

I definitely wouldn't tell you *not* to get it, and I'm a bigger fan of the game than some here, but right now you'll probably get a few days, maybe a few weeks, of solid fun out of it.....and then you'll have nothing left to do except grind better gear and wait for new characters to come in.....so you can grind gear for them.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

At this point I think it's best to wait a year and see what happens - it'll be in theory far more expansive as a single player experience whatever happens in the more agrievous multiplayer side of things.

----------


## GenericUsername

I updated that game, but just can't bring myself to play it. I think big changes are needed before I give it another chance.

----------


## Steroid

Pretty much gonna knock out the Kate operation when I get off work. Not gonna worry about leveling her as I have no interest in the character. After that will put the game back down until Clint shows up, which is ok since tomorrow I will be all about CyberPunk.

----------


## Ascended

So I played through Kate's stuff. She's got the main mission chain "Taking AIM" and then one of those "bit o everything" missions where you have to earn some rep, deal some damage, do a thing, etc. Oh, and a HARM room challenge too.

Got to level 50 doing just that stuff. Very fast leveling, which I appreciate; makes it easier to get Kate on par with the other Avengers. 

Kate's been a lot of fun to play. Maybe a little OP in fact, though that just might be the fact that I hadn't played the game in a month or two. She's gotta be the most maneuverable hero we have. Her ranged stuff is good but not nearly as fun as the melee, which is sad since I'd hoped she'd be the first *truly* ranged hero, but she's still a lot of fun. I think the skins are, on average, of better design and quality (though some are still either meh or just weird) compared to the others and while most of what I know of Kate comes from Fraction's Hawkeye, the character design, animations, and dialogue all feel as in-character as all the other Avengers. 

The campaign mission was genuinely fun with some good twists in the narrative, even if it didn't introduce a ton of new content and mostly used established AIM mobs (which we all knew was happening because Kate's story is tied to AIM's). 

I think there's still a long ways to go before this game lives up to its potential and makes up for the poor launch, but if this is the kind of content we can expect going forward, and if that new content isn't constantly delayed and expands the map (literally and figuratively) then this game might be pretty damn impressive in a year's time.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> So I played through Kate's stuff. She's got the main mission chain "Taking AIM" and then one of those "bit o everything" missions where you have to earn some rep, deal some damage, do a thing, etc. Oh, and a HARM room challenge too.
> 
> Got to level 50 doing just that stuff. Very fast leveling, which I appreciate; makes it easier to get Kate on par with the other Avengers. 
> 
> Kate's been a lot of fun to play. Maybe a little OP in fact, though that just might be the fact that I hadn't played the game in a month or two. She's gotta be the most maneuverable hero we have. Her ranged stuff is good but not nearly as fun as the melee, which is sad since I'd hoped she'd be the first *truly* ranged hero, but she's still a lot of fun. I think the skins are, on average, of better design and quality (though some are still either meh or just weird) compared to the others and while most of what I know of Kate comes from Fraction's Hawkeye, the character design, animations, and dialogue all feel as in-character as all the other Avengers. 
> 
> The campaign mission was genuinely fun with some good twists in the narrative, even if it didn't introduce a ton of new content and mostly used established AIM mobs (which we all knew was happening because Kate's story is tied to AIM's). 
> 
> I think there's still a long ways to go before this game lives up to its potential and makes up for the poor launch, but if this is the kind of content we can expect going forward, and if that new content isn't constantly delayed and expands the map (literally and figuratively) then this game might be pretty damn impressive in a year's time.


I think the Wakanda expansion will be make or break for this games future. Kate and Clint ain't bringing people back in mass. Also Cyberpunk just came out.  next year they push the game hard when they drop the Wakandan expansion and maybe be able to bring new people in and bring older players back. The game has a big climb just to make its money back. Cyberpunk made a profit just on Pre-orders apparently

----------


## Midvillian1322

Has there been any hint when Hawkeye is gonna drop?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Yeah surprised there has been no news yet. I purposefully waited until both parts of the Hawkeye storyline were out to play it but now who knows when that will be? Square really needed to realise you can’t make a game centred around a format that NEEDS constant new content and didn’t keep that going, bugs or otherwise.

----------


## Steroid

> Has there been any hint when Hawkeye is gonna drop?


Nothing yet though I wouldn't expect Clint this month. They still have to drop the Cloning Labs plus the Omega threat portion of the Kate DLC.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

What happened with this game? There's been radio silence since Kate dropped. The death nail must have come early. I question if the playstation versions will still get Spider-man.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Yong just posted a video saying the same thing - I mean I don’t have any real interest in playing Kate’s stuff with Clint still missing and really little interest in picking this up now other things have taken its place. This game truly is the new Anthem at this point.

----------


## Frobisher

> What happened with this game? There's been radio silence since Kate dropped. The death nail must have come early. I question if the playstation versions will still get Spider-man.


A rolling stone gathers no moths.

----------


## Midvillian1322

> What happened with this game? There's been radio silence since Kate dropped. The death nail must have come early. I question if the playstation versions will still get Spider-man.


They announced they are revamping the gear system. But won't hit the game for awhile. Clone Lab and New Game+ are being checked for bugs. No dates given on them but I guess they will be released as soon as they know they are mostly bug free. Didnt see any update on Hawkeye release. Wouldnt matter they would have been vague with jo dates anyway.

----------


## Havok83

The only hope this game has of recovering is to rectify all their mistakes and go big with the next gen release. Treat it as a semi-sequel, Avengers 1.5. If they screw it up again, this game truly will be dead. Hopefully they havent been releasing content bc they have already completed them and are ready for enough in their back pocket that they can reasonably release them on a regular basis after the PS5/XBX versions drop

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Apparently they’re going to show off Hawkeye and the Future Imperfect storyline on February 16th in a new video, together with a look at the next generation version of Avengers. Which presumably means that we’re still another month or so away from new content.

----------


## Havok83

Its odd that they would announce something like that almost 3 weeks out. Less than a week would have made more sense

----------


## Frontier

> Apparently they’re going to show off Hawkeye and the Future Imperfect storyline on February 16th in a new video, together *with a look at the next generation version of Avengers.* Which presumably means that we’re still another month or so away from new content.


So new skins?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Its odd that they would announce something like that almost 3 weeks out. Less than a week would have made more sense


They've said nothing since they dropped Kate. Announcing an announcement is better than nothing. I'm sure the three people who are still playing are excited.

----------


## GenericUsername

> So new skins?


I hope it's new heroes, but with how slow things are going, I wonder if we'd ever see that.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Looks like another month to wait (March 18th) until they release Hawkeye and the next generation update.

----------


## Havok83

So they announced an announcement of something that was 2 months away. Okay. They really are dragging this stuff out

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> So they announced an announcement of something that was 2 months away. Okay. They really are dragging this stuff out


With this game being a colossal failure, Crystal Dynamics probably only have a skeleton crew working on this game at this point. Put out the content that was promised and then killed it once that's been fulfilled.

----------


## Havok83

> With this game being a colossal failure, Crystal Dynamics probably only have a skeleton crew working on this game at this point. Put out the content that was promised and then killed it once that's been fulfilled.


At this point they should just give it away as part of the PS Plus  offering for next month. They'll get an influx of new users and get some guaranteed money from Sony

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> At this point they should just give it away as part of the PS Plus  offering for next month. They'll get an influx of new users and get some guaranteed money from Sony


I think they'll hold off on that until after Spider-Man gets added to the PS version of the game, which incidentally I bet Square is hating having had to commit to at this point. Honestly I think they should have waited for what I assume would be the meatier Black Panther or Captain Marvel expansions with new villains (Klaw and the Kree) for the next gen version. Two operations that STILL focus on AIM after months of waiting is just tiresome.

----------


## BlackClaw

> I think they'll hold off on that until after Spider-Man gets added to the PS version of the game, which incidentally I bet Square is hating having had to commit to at this point. Honestly I think they should have waited for what I assume would be the meatier Black Panther or Captain Marvel expansions with new villains (Klaw and the Kree) for the next gen version. Two operations that STILL focus on AIM after months of waiting is just tiresome.


Oh so that’s why it’s been taking them so long to release Black Panther. Well other than the passing of Chadwick Boseman.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

If they want to salvage this game they might choose to go the _Final Fantasy XIV_ route and take the thing back to formula, that extends to making the game a massive online multiplayer, with the added bonus of creating your own character.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> If they want to salvage this game they might choose to go the _Final Fantasy XIV_ route and take the thing back to formula, that extends to making the game a massive online multiplayer, with the added bonus of creating your own character.


...Christ no. The multiplayer aspect is what has killed this game in trying to force it on top of the storyline in so many awkward ways and with a system that just doesn’t work for Marvel characters. And really the ONLY area of Marvel that could possibly suit an MMO like that is probably the X-Men, because that area allows for original characters as new mutants. Avengers pretty much couldn’t do that. There’s the Inhumans of course but then it would be an Inhumans game featuring the Avengers and we all know how popular the Inhumans are these days thanks to Ike Perlmutter...

----------


## Havok83

> ...Christ no. The multiplayer aspect is what has killed this game in trying to force it on top of the storyline in so many awkward ways and with a system that just doesn’t work for Marvel characters. And really the ONLY area of Marvel that could possibly suit an MMO like that is probably the X-Men, because that area allows for original characters as new mutants. Avengers pretty much couldn’t do that. There’s the Inhumans of course but then it would be an Inhumans game featuring the Avengers and we all know how popular the Inhumans are these days thanks to Ike Perlmutter...


I really dont see the difference between the Avengers and X-men. Newly created characters join the team quite a bit.

----------


## The Gold Stream

id like a musou title for marvel i think it'd work well

for this game if it is around long enough to get Vision i think i'd try and get back into it

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> I really dont see the difference between the Avengers and X-men. Newly created characters join the team quite a bit.


Mutants are far more common than random meta humans though. Plus there would be an expectation with an Avengers game that you could actually play as the recognised Avengers. Granted that would probably also be the case with the X-Men but with an entire school of upcoming characters that makes an easier setup for original characters (case in point X-Men: Destiny). With Avengers you’re either looking at Inhumans (no longer popular thanks to the ABC show outside Ms Marvel - who will get retconned into having Carol’s origins in the MCU anyway) or Young Avengers (who would just be younger carbon copies of the actual characters).

Destiny 2 works because it doesn’t have established expectations for the characters you play as. That system was never going to work for the Avengers.

----------


## Havok83

> Mutants are far more common than random meta humans though. Plus there would be an expectation with an Avengers game that you could actually play as the recognised Avengers. Granted that would probably also be the case with the X-Men but with an entire school of upcoming characters that makes an easier setup for original characters (case in point X-Men: Destiny). With Avengers you’re either looking at Inhumans (no longer popular thanks to the ABC show outside Ms Marvel - who will get retconned into having Carol’s origins in the MCU anyway) or Young Avengers (who would just be younger carbon copies of the actual characters).
> 
> Destiny 2 works because it doesn’t have established expectations for the characters you play as. That system was never going to work for the Avengers.


So? Its a videogame. As long as you can play as recognizable Avengers, I dont see the problem with allowing users to create their own. He suggested revamping this game, not creating a brand new one. A revamp would include every existing character as well as those planned with the flexibility of a character creator.

FYI people expect to play X-men in an X-men game as well.  The last console X-men game released didnt allow for that and it flopped. Having a character creator would have at least gotten around that as people could make any character that wasnt playable (ala DC Universe Online)

----------


## Havok83

https://www.ign.com/articles/marvels...cosmetic-drops

CD is determined to kill this game. They just made it harder for newcomers to jump aboard which is a major turnoff for anyone that was holding off to get this till the next gen versions came out

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> If they want to salvage this game they might choose to go the _Final Fantasy XIV_ route and take the thing back to formula, that extends to making the game a massive online multiplayer, with the added bonus of creating your own character.


I don't see a FF14 level revamp for this game. I see Square and Marvel cutting their losses.

----------


## Frobisher

Page me when they've burned all of this down and brought in RockSteady to make an X-Men game.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I think I'm just going to play through the story for the two Hawkeyes when I can and leave it until they can be bothered to make something people actually want to play. Hopefully the failures of Cyberpunk and Anthem will teach companies to stop following such dumb trends and maybe having enough time to create a solid product.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Crystal Dynamics want to speed up the death of this game. They recently updated the game to make it more of a grind. It's harder to level now.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Crystal Dynamics want to speed up the death of this game. They recently updated the game to make it more of a grind. It's harder to level now.


Absolutely counterproductive. And to think I was looking forward to Square-Enix doing Marvel.




> I think I'm just going to play through the story for the two Hawkeyes when I can and leave it until they can be bothered to make something people actually want to play. Hopefully the failures of Cyberpunk and Anthem will teach companies to stop following such dumb trends and maybe having enough time to create a solid product.


Crunching out an unfinished product for the sake of hype and short-term profit shouldn't be allowed to happen. Speaking of Cyberpunk 2077, since you bring that up, I think it would've been cool if there were 2099 skins for the Avengers characters the same way Insomniac Games' Spider-Man had both of his 2099 successor's costumes as alternate suits. Hell, I'd like to see a Spider-Man/Marvel 2099 game that would show up Cyberpunk 2077.

----------


## GenericUsername

> I don't see a FF14 level revamp for this game. I see Square and Marvel cutting their losses.


I agree with this. I think the reason they took so much care of FFXIV is it was their own IP. They likely don't care about this enough to absorb the cost of rebooting. And may see it as a big risk.

----------


## Odd Rödney

I loved the story mode of this game a whole lot but the other stuff, the grinding and online play? Well, it just doesn't work for a game like this (at least for me). IMHO that kind of thing works in monster Hunter World but not here. Why not put out new story modes with all the new characters? I heard they're trying something like that with Clint and I hope that is correct. I just don't have high prospects for this game anymore. Don't get me wrong, I _want_ it to be good, I _want_ more characters and story modes. Just doubt we're _actually gonna get it_ due to a really messy launch and the aftermath of that. But I'd love Black Panther, Spider-Man, Dr. Strange, Ant-Man, Wasp, Captain Marvel and maybe some more Young Avengers. But I doubt any of that is gonna happen at this point.

----------


## Speed Force League Unlimited

> I don't see a FF14 level revamp for this game. I see Square and Marvel cutting their losses.


It is the more probable outcome, assuming they don't try again to make use of them Avengers $$$




> Page me when they've burned all of this down and brought in RockSteady to make an X-Men game.


Speaking of other studios; I'd love to see Raven Software financed by a well paying company that is not Activision, and give us something special. Open and hire old employees again if the studio was shut down, cause staff there at least knew how to make good use of Marvel characters and set environments taken from comics and sprinkle comics references.
And hopefully they improve their craft to present us a truly magnificent game.

----------


## Ascended

I'm conflicted with this game, myself. I ran a couple missions today (solo) after months of not playing, and I can see the good game lurking inside. I really feel like a few healthy updates and a big fat DLC could solve a lot of the problems. Or at least build some momentum. For all the issues with the game I do believe there's potential here. 

But the game I can envision in my head is not what we have, and the odds of the devs turning things around seem slimmer by the day. Given what 2020 was like, I can be forgiving as all hell, but they're what, five months behind schedule now?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I'm conflicted with this game, myself. I ran a couple missions today (solo) after months of not playing, and I can see the good game lurking inside. I really feel like a few healthy updates and a big fat DLC could solve a lot of the problems. Or at least build some momentum. For all the issues with the game I do believe there's potential here. 
> 
> But the game I can envision in my head is not what we have, and the odds of the devs turning things around seem slimmer by the day. Given what 2020 was like, I can be forgiving as all hell, but they're what, five months behind schedule now?


I don't think a fat DLC would solve the game's issues. The game has a repetitive missions structure, loot that doesn't matter, favoring using generic enemies over actual super villains, and characters that feel incomplete until you reach max level. I feel the game needs a revamp.

----------


## Havok83

> I'm conflicted with this game, myself. I ran a couple missions today (solo) after months of not playing, and I can see the good game lurking inside. *I really feel like a few healthy updates and a big fat DLC could solve a lot of the problems.* Or at least build some momentum. For all the issues with the game I do believe there's potential here. 
> 
> But the game I can envision in my head is not what we have, and the odds of the devs turning things around seem slimmer by the day. Given what 2020 was like, I can be forgiving as all hell, but they're what, five months behind schedule now?


The game has been out for 6 months. The problem is this hasnt happened yet. The momentum is gone, they've lost alot of people and the new update that will make it harder to grind actively turns off new users

----------


## Ascended

> I don't think a fat DLC would solve the game's issues. The game has a repetitive missions structure, loot that doesn't matter, favoring using generic enemies over actual super villains, and characters that feel incomplete until you reach max level. I feel the game needs a revamp.


Repetition is indeed a major issue, but more variety in missions, maps, bad guys, and gear going forward would help get us moving in the right direction. And the characters feel incomplete until max level, but how long does that take to reach? Not long, I got Kate to level 50 (or whatever the max is) real damn quick. A revamp could be great but definitely doesn't seem to be in the cards like it was for Final Fantasy 14 and I'm honestly not sure if it's actually necessary, I figure if the game could double the options we have right now (and there's not much so that shouldn't be too hard to achieve, under decent circumstances) and make those additions more diverse, that'd be a huge fix. Wouldn't fix *everything* but it'd be a big step in the right direction.




> The game has been out for 6 months. The problem is this hasnt happened yet. The momentum is gone, they've lost alot of people and the new update that will make it harder to grind actively turns off new users


That's what I'm saying. If they still intend for this game to survive they're doing a piss poor job of it. Kate and Clint weren't even supposed to be the "big deal" DLC right? They were just supposed to hold us over until the Wakanda stuff hit, I think? We're five-six months behind schedule just getting a couple minor additions out and the odds of getting that big fat Wakanda DLC seem pretty low right now. 

When the game launched and we had all these bugs and lack of content, I said "2020 has sucked and these guys finished the game from home, that's a hell of a hurdle so let's give them the benefit of the doubt and hopefully within twelve months we'll be well on our way to this game realizing its potential." Well, we're six months into that (very generous) leeway period and the only thing that's been added is Kate and a few new missions (with Clint coming in a few days I guess). As much as I don't want to, it's probably time to call this game's time of death.

And I have no idea what gear-nerfing patch y'all are talking about. Is it live? I got decent enough gear upgrades yesterday.....

----------


## Havok83

> And I have no idea what gear-nerfing patch y'all are talking about. Is it live? I got decent enough gear upgrades yesterday.....


The update goes live when the next gen version drops. Its not about gears, but levelling

https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...in-next-update

----------


## Ascended

> The update goes live when the next gen version drops. Its not about gears, but levelling
> 
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...in-next-update


Oh, that's dumb. I'd be cool with levelling taking more time, if there was more variety and more options to go with that. I was actually kinda surprised at how quick Kate got to level 50; even at launch it didn't take long to level someone up but Kate literally took a couple hours or so, and that was it. So it if takes longer to level, that's more incentive to play more....but nobody's gonna put in the time when we're just cycling the same handful of missions with the same handful of bad guys.

I so desperately want to hold onto some hope for this game, that it'll reach the potential I see in it. But I think it'd take a small miracle for that to happen at this point, if it's even still possible at all.  :Frown:

----------


## Immortal Weapon



----------


## Frontier



----------


## Derek Metaltron

They showed off a lot of stuff but all of it really screams too little too late, and their new levelling system is going to destroy any good will the new stuff might have created. Most of it still feels too similar.

----------


## Ascended

"Too little too late" seems pretty apt. 

I think by the standards of what the game has done so far, Clint and his storyline were pretty good. But I don't think it's enough to turn the game around. It was never going to move the needle; it was supposed to be a supplement only, not a true expansion like Wakanda is supposedly going to be. And that would've been fine, if the game hadn't launched with so many problems and immediately fallen six months behind on content. If this had all hit back in November/December when it was meant to and the game had been healthy, it'd have been a great addition. As it is? Too little too late indeed, though a small part of me holds out hope that T'Challa will save us and turn things around.

Beyond Clint and the Wastelands stuff....I noticed a lot of new skins in the marketplace and they seem to be of higher design quality than a lot of what we've had before, and includes a lot of stuff pulled directly from the comics, including Widow's short-hair/gray suit from the 80's, Thor's Unworthy look (robot arm included), the 90's Jim Lee Iron Man from Heroes Reborn as well as the Fraction era bleeding edge armor. Definitely an upgrade as far as design aesthetics go. 

Clint's skins are mostly awful, but....Clint's costumes normally are. Still, the default suit, the t-shirt skins, and Ronin all look pretty solid so there's *some* good options.

I'm not a fan, at all, of having the challenge card skins and emotes locked. That's f**king dumb, and what's even more dumb is that there doesn't seem to be anything on the screen telling you what it costs to unlock them. I decided to unlock what I *thought* was just the first challenge card skin for Clint, figuring I'd get a window asking me to confirm the choice and I'd get to see exactly what is required. Nope; it just opened without any confirmation. It unlocked the entire challenge card (including all the stuff I haven't earned) and used almost all my marketplace cash. I never actually bought any marketplace cash, it all came from challenge cards and whatever gifts the devs have given us so I didn't really lose anything, but I was holding onto that currency for Black Panther's release and now I'm marketplace broke, so pretty pissed about that.

After running Clint through his storyline missions he was somewhere around level 25, and running a few Wasteland missions afterwards got me to 30-something. Apparently leveling is going to curve slow as you get closer to 50 but at the moment I'm not too bothered by the extra time; Kate leveled too fast but *so far* Clint doesn't seem too slow.

Clint is a lot of fun to play. He gets around with Widow's grapple line and Cap's wall running, and it makes for a lot of fun map navigation. He seems built for ranged combat far more than anyone else; you have your standard three types of ranged ammunition, which you can then modify with a variety of attack combos and talents, so dude has a lot of options and even his basic heavy melee attacks have some reach to them so you rarely have to get too close (and they combo and/or mod for even more ranged attacks). His ultimates are fun, if not terribly original. I really, really enjoyed playing him.

Unlike the other MCU heroes in this game, I see very little of Jeremy Renner in Clint's combat, but given how MCU Clint has been treated I don't consider that a negative thing. 

The Wasteland maps feel bigger than usual, or maybe they're just more open so they feel that way. But they're interesting, with broken tanks, crashed planes, rusting cars, and crumbled buildings littering the field, and the occasional Kree Sentry hand sticking out of the dirt. Tons of hidden chests to find and lots of secondary objectives to hunt down. Doesn't provide the kind of map variety we need of course, but it felt good to move through the setting. We spend most of our time fighting zombie AIM robots that don't realize the world has ended, and the lack of enemy variety sucks, but again, we knew this was always gonna be the case. And looking at the BP teaser, it seems AIM will continue to supply the majority of trash mobs in the game, at least until the Kree arrive (if the game lives long enough to get there). 

I think the storyline was pretty good, and made good use of stuff from the Fraction era (pizza dog! rooftop grill parties!) while still weaving a narrative true to Clint's character and the game's storyline. We get some answers about Fury, make some minor headway in the over-arcing plot, and you're left with something that feels like a complete chapter.

Clint and his new content won't change your mind about this game or save it from its flaws. But if you enjoy playing Avengers, even if only once every few months like me, then it's gonna be a fun addition for you.

----------


## Ascended

> 


This right here is what I'm waiting for. In my mind, BP is the game's make or break moment. 

Given how popular T'Challa is, this expansion is going to get plenty of attention, and if the game provides the variety, updates, and upgrades it needs here, then maybe, just maybe, the game can be saved. But if all we get is the same thing we already have, we might not make it to the next hero before the game is shut down.

The good news is that T'Challa looks amazing; if that's his default suit we're already off to a good start visually. He sounds good, the body language looks good, and odds are he'll have a move list and animations that evoke the MCU, just like Tony, Thor, Cap, Widow, and Hulk do. Wakanda looks good too, and I'm curious about how they'll adapt Klaw here; I think he's a good choice for a new villain who will provide a different kind of challenge than Abomination, Taskmaster, Super Adaptoid, or Maestro have. I seem to have said this a lot lately, but there's potential here....it's just a question of whether the game will deliver on it.

The bad news is that it appears AIM will still be the primary bad guy, which means we're probably not going to have a lot of new trash mobs to fight (maybe AIM will send some new troops to Wakanda?). Whether the maps do something different or are just re-skins of the existing biomes is up in the air, but some of the vistas we see in this teaser have a verticality to them that I hope is reflected in the game play. Hopefully the missions have new parameters and objectives too. 

I know my hope is likely futile and Wakanda will just do what the rest of the game has. But you never know. Remember when, shortly after launch, they were going to talk about T'Challa but changed their plans at the last minute because Chadwick Boseman had just passed away? That was several months ago and we haven't heard anything about the DLC since. It's not impossible that they've taken this time to adjust and change the content to reflect feedback from the community. It's not impossible that Wakanda will be what this game should have been from the start...or at least aim us in the right direction and give us a real solid push. I know it's very unlikely, and I really really hate that "coming later this year" vagueness, which makes me think they're nowhere close to getting back on schedule....but let me believe, for a little while longer, that the game *could* be redeemed by the king of kings.

----------


## Zero Hunter

They can add all the new characters they want to this, but it is not going to make any difference.  This game is dead.  Just let it go and work on something people might actually want.  Instead of putting Black Panther into this trainwreck give him his own game.  BP is the kind of character you could build a great game around pretty easy with his powers and tech.  It could Marvel's Arkham Asylum.

----------


## Frontier

> Clint's skins are mostly awful, but....Clint's costumes normally are. Still, the default suit, the t-shirt skins, and Ronin all look pretty solid so there's *some* good options.


His classic suits are the best, but I also hate t-shirt Clint with a burning passion  :Stick Out Tongue: .




> I know my hope is likely futile and Wakanda will just do what the rest of the game has. But you never know. Remember when, shortly after launch, they were going to talk about T'Challa but changed their plans at the last minute because Chadwick Boseman had just passed away? That was several months ago and we haven't heard anything about the DLC since. It's not impossible that they've taken this time to adjust and change the content to reflect feedback from the community. It's not impossible that Wakanda will be what this game should have been from the start...or at least aim us in the right direction and give us a real solid push. I know it's very unlikely, and I really really hate that "coming later this year" vagueness, which makes me think they're nowhere close to getting back on schedule....but let me believe, for a little while longer, that the game *could* be redeemed by the king of kings.


I think back then they probably were just going to release a teaser trailer but they probably have more to show off now.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

Well the rumours were that Wakanda was going to be the first major update after the game’s release, maybe even only three to four weeks after, but they had to drop it because of Chadwick and wait until the Hawkeye content was ready, and that was doubly complicated because they already had to use months to fix all of the issues at launch...

----------


## CosmiComic

I haven't been able to play this game but with all the controversy I'm wondering how it is.

----------


## Ascended

> His classic suits are the best, but I also hate t-shirt Clint with a burning passion .


I know you do.  :Big Grin:  I'd love to watch you play through Clint's missions and bitch about the Fraction-isms. lol 




> I think back then they probably were just going to release a teaser trailer but they probably have more to show off now.


I'm sure a teaser is about all they had prepared at that point, yeah. But that doesn't mean they haven't re-tooled the content to respond to community feedback either.

----------


## Ascended

> I haven't been able to play this game but with all the controversy I'm wondering how it is.


This was my review last September when the game launched. Since then most (all?) of the glitches and bugs have been fixed and two heroes have launched, but the content is still pretty repetitive and in need of more variation. This has become the game I play when I'm bored with my other games and need to switch things up; I'll log into Avengers once every month or two, play for a few days, and then I'm back to other games until I need another break.

_This isn't in consideration for "game of the year" by any metric. Especially this year with FF7 Remake and Cyberpunk in the running (Cyberpunk *is* still releasing this year right, or was it delayed yet again?) but Avengers is a decent enough game. I'm a super casual gamer these days (I bought *two* games this year, more than I have in a long time!) so I'm not bothered by the fact that Avengers is kinda generic but if you have all the Destiny games and Far Cry and everything else.....the novelty of playing the Avengers will probably wear thin real quick.

The good: The campaign story is pretty good and feels like a proper Avengers tale. The character designs don't look like the MCU actors but are still recognizable (except Hank Pym for some reason). The voice acting is pretty solid in most places, and the interactions between characters feel mostly on point. Combat is *generally* fun (Hulk requires some leveling before he's any good) and once you get some levels in you'll usually feel pretty badass. Each character has their own set of moves and powers and while you're playing Iron Man you feel like you're playing Tony, and not "generic protagonist armored guy." The marketplace doesn't really have any "pay to win" crap, it's all cosmetics you don't need for any reason other than looking shiny or some currency you can earn quickly and easily just by playing.

The bad: The game needed some more polish and content before releasing; level layouts and bad guys are redundant and there isn't much in the way of super villains. It's a heavy gear grind with little incentive to keep playing beyond getting more gear or collectibles that provide blanket "invisible" buffs. I think I've run just about all the basic missions at this point and I already feel like there's nothing new to see and I'm just working on getting everyone to max level and getting them maxed out gear. Reports of errors and glitches and bugs are pretty high (as this thread can attest) though I myself have only come across such a problem once and that may well have been my PS4 overheating. The costume designs are pretty lackluster I think (though you'll likely find at least one costume you like for each character), and while everyone has a costume or two inspired by the comics there's usually no direct translation like we saw in Spider-Man's suits so you're still stuck with the questionable design aesthetics, only colored or tweaked slightly to look like "original sin" Iron Man or whoever. I also really loathe the cosmetic vendor; some stuff you can only find there and they rotate through a limited offering each day, so if you want that one specific, vendor-only suit for Thor.....you'll have to log in each day and hope it's available; with a dozen+ costumes for all six characters and only 2-3 offered by the vendor each day....good luck. I also really don't like the flight mechanic, it feels a little too loose to be really viable in most combat situations.

The indifferent: Because this is a multiplayer game where you can pick from a variety of heroes with wildly different power levels, things are balanced in a way that makes high-end characters like Hulk and Thor feel less powerful than they rightfully should. The level ceiling is low; you can't fly over most buildings because Cap and Widow have to be able to access the same places, defeat the same enemies, etc. So that's kind of good and bad depending on how you look at it. If this had been a single player game, levels could have been designed with specific characters in mind, but since you can pick any hero for any mission and can play with others doing the same thing, we end up with an Iron Man who can only fly ten stories high and a Hulk who can't throw a tank with one hand. But that also means Widow and Cap are viable choices too.

The good news is that most of the problems with the game can be fixed in future updates; new villains, minions, and levels can be added along with new heroes, more unique gear, bug fixes, etc. And I suspect that this is what will happen....but it's gonna take time.

If they put the work in, I think by this time next year Avengers could be a really solid (if still somewhat generic) game with enough variety to make most everyone happy. But right now it's kind of....average. I'm mostly happy with the purchase, but like I said I'm a super casual player and my expectations going in were pretty low. If you're more discerning, maybe wait for a sale or wait for more content to be added. We're getting Kate Bishop next month and Clint in November, maybe see what they add with those characters and decide then._

----------


## CosmiComic

Thanks.

With the recent additions, has it improved?

----------


## Frontier

> I know you do.  I'd love to watch you play through Clint's missions and bitch about the Fraction-isms. lol


You're not selling me on it  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## bruceleegreyhulk



----------


## CosmiComic

how is Ms. Marvel in this game?

----------


## Ascended

> You're not selling me on it .


I'm not trying to  :Big Grin:  I think you might enjoy Clint's gameplay, he really does have some fun mechanics, but I don't think you'll enjoy his characterization. He's not straight up Hawkguy, but Fraction's run was clearly a big inspiration. Maybe you'd like their take on Clint, I don't know, but I think there's probably too much Fraction in it for you.




> Thanks.
> 
> With the recent additions, has it improved?


Yes, but I don't know if it's improved enough to recommend getting the game. I never had the problem with glitches and bugs that a lot of people did but as far as I know most, maybe all of them, have been dealt with. So the game should run just fine. But since that initial review I wrote back in September, not as much content has been added as I had hoped. 

Kate and Clint both bring their own storyline mission chains with them, and both are interesting narratives that I enjoyed playing through. They feel like Avengers stories, they feel like Kate and Clint stories, and I think Crystal Dynamics did a good job adapting and translating both characters (but unlike Frontier, I'm a Fraction fan). However, it only took me a couple hours or so to play through each mission chain, so there's not a *ton* of story behind either character. And while the narratives are fun, you're still running through mostly familiar maps fighting mostly familiar AIM robots. 

Kate introduces a new kind of mission, where storms of exotic energy bring some new environmental hazards and mission parameters. These are higher level missions that drop gear with new buff/debuff effects, and they're fun....but you're still playing in existing biomes, mostly fighting familiar AIM forces. 

Clint introduces the Wastelands biome, and that's a new map topiary that feels bigger than some others, but it's still a mostly horizontal map where you fight mostly familiar AIM forces, hunt down familiar hidden resource caches, and so on.




> how is Ms. Marvel in this game?


I think she's pretty fantastic. The devs did a great job capturing her personality, and it shines through not only in the dialogue and voice acting, but also the combat style, emotes, and animations. She's fun to play and makes for a good team mate thanks to some tank-y abilities and a healing ultimate power. She's got a better selection of skins than most (though that's not saying much, I don't like most of the skins in game, though each hero has at least one that's decent).

See, I don't think there's really a major problem with what's *in* the game. It's a little generic but it's still solid and fun (especially if you're a casual gamer like me, and you haven't played every Destiny or Far Cry or Assassins Creed). The problem is that there just isn't enough stuff in the game. Not enough missions, not enough villains, not enough maps, not enough factions to earn reputation with, and not enough variety among any of it. Each map is largely the same thing with a different dressing; you hunt down secondary objectives which are always either "kill this special thing, find this special thing, or rescue this special thing." And you finish the mission by fighting a boss (who often isn't an actual supervillain and is just some big random AIM mech)....then you do it all over again.

It's a lot of fun at first. But it doesn't take long for the monotony to set in. I think if you're a casual gamer who only plays a couple hours a week, it *might* be worthwhile, if you're a big Avengers fan. But it'd probably be wiser to wait for Wakanda to come out and see if the developers do anything to mix it up and make it less repetitive.

----------


## Frontier

> I'm not trying to  I think you might enjoy Clint's gameplay, he really does have some fun mechanics, but I don't think you'll enjoy his characterization. He's not straight up Hawkguy, but Fraction's run was clearly a big inspiration. Maybe you'd like their take on Clint, I don't know, but I think there's probably too much Fraction in it for you.


His VA sounds kind of generic to me too, or like he's doing a Scott Porter impression.

I was kind of skeptical to begin with when they had Kate in there and introduced her first.

----------


## CosmiComic

> See, I don't think there's really a major problem with what's *in* the game. It's a little generic but it's still solid and fun (especially if you're a casual gamer like me, and you haven't played every Destiny or Far Cry or Assassins Creed). The problem is that there just isn't enough stuff in the game. Not enough missions, not enough villains, not enough maps, not enough factions to earn reputation with, and not enough variety among any of it. Each map is largely the same thing with a different dressing; you hunt down secondary objectives which are always either "kill this special thing, find this special thing, or rescue this special thing." And you finish the mission by fighting a boss (who often isn't an actual supervillain and is just some big random AIM mech)....then you do it all over again.
> 
> It's a lot of fun at first. But it doesn't take long for the monotony to set in. I think if you're a casual gamer who only plays a couple hours a week, it *might* be worthwhile, if you're a big Avengers fan. But it'd probably be wiser to wait for Wakanda to come out and see if the developers do anything to mix it up and make it less repetitive.


So basically the game needs much more content in it than it has now.

I don't know if Wakanda can save it. As much as I want to play as BP, he really doesn't have the most interesting powers. I was interested in the crazier powers like Dr. Strange, Ant-Man, Wasp, Scarlet Witch and Vision, and even Quicksilver, while BP and even Captain Marvel seem a bit more like what we already have in the game.

----------


## Ascended

> His VA sounds kind of generic to me too, or like he's doing a Scott Porter impression.
> 
> I was kind of skeptical to begin with when they had Kate in there and introduced her first.


Yeah, of all the heroes to bring in, Kate was a really weird choice for #1. I mean, either Hawkeye is a little weird, since that's not a big, attention grabbing IP like Captain Marvel or Black Panther, but Kate? There's story reasons for her showing up before Clint, but....yeah, it was weird. Of course, she was planned as the first new hero back when the dev team thought they'd be dropping one every month or two, so maybe they didn't consider it as big a deal. I mean, by this point in time we were supposed to have Kate, Clint, T'Challa, Spidey, and....War Machine? 




> So basically the game needs much more content in it than it has now.
> 
> I don't know if Wakanda can save it. As much as I want to play as BP, he really doesn't have the most interesting powers. I was interested in the crazier powers like Dr. Strange, Ant-Man, Wasp, Scarlet Witch and Vision, and even Quicksilver, while BP and even Captain Marvel seem a bit more like what we already have in the game.


You might be surprised. I mean, you'd expect Clint and Kate to play almost identically right? They're both archers, both Hawkeyes, they both even use a sword in the game for a melee weapon. But their play styles seem as different as any other hero's. I was concerned about this too, with a lot of characters (Carol flies and shoots blasts, which is different from Tony flying and shooting rockets how?) but after seeing how the devs made both Kate and Clint stand out from the rest of the roster and each other, I'm far less worried about it.

And no, if I'm being realistic I doubt Wakanda will save the game. I expect, regarding new content, it'll essentially be a combination of Kate and Clint's new stuff; a story mission chain that'll take three to four hours instead of one or two, a new biome and new mission parameters, a new boss or two, and maybe a new status buff/debuff effect. Maybe a few other odds and ends. And that'll all be nice, but will it provide the variety this game needs to keep it from getting stale quickly? We're gonna need a lot more than one or two unique new maps, or a couple new supervillains, for the game to have much staying power.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Yeah, of all the heroes to bring in, Kate was a really weird choice for #1. I mean, either Hawkeye is a little weird, since that's not a big, attention grabbing IP like Captain Marvel or Black Panther, but Kate? There's story reasons for her showing up before Clint, but....yeah, it was weird. Of course, she was planned as the first new hero back when the dev team thought they'd be dropping one every month or two, so maybe they didn't consider it as big a deal. I mean, by this point in time we were supposed to have Kate, Clint, T'Challa, Spidey, and....War Machine? 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be surprised. I mean, you'd expect Clint and Kate to play almost identically right? They're both archers, both Hawkeyes, they both even use a sword in the game for a melee weapon. But their play styles seem as different as any other hero's. I was concerned about this too, with a lot of characters (Carol flies and shoots blasts, which is different from Tony flying and shooting rockets how?) but after seeing how the devs made both Kate and Clint stand out from the rest of the roster and each other, I'm far less worried about it.
> 
> And no, if I'm being realistic I doubt Wakanda will save the game. I expect, regarding new content, it'll essentially be a combination of Kate and Clint's new stuff; a story mission chain that'll take three to four hours instead of one or two, a new biome and new mission parameters, a new boss or two, and maybe a new status buff/debuff effect. Maybe a few other odds and ends. And that'll all be nice, but will it provide the variety this game needs to keep it from getting stale quickly? We're gonna need a lot more than one or two unique new maps, or a couple new supervillains, for the game to have much staying power.


You're right. They can make them different.

Honestly it's a bit disappointing how the Avengers are the biggest franchise in the movie world yet can't get a decent enough game

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> You're right. They can make them different.
> 
> Honestly it's a bit disappointing how the Avengers are the biggest franchise in the movie world yet can't get a decent enough game


Crystal Dynamics could have had a good game here if it didn't go the loot route.

----------


## Havok83

> So basically the game needs much more content in it than it has now.
> 
> I don't know if Wakanda can save it. As much as I want to play as BP, he really doesn't have the most interesting powers. I was interested in the crazier powers like Dr. Strange, Ant-Man, Wasp, Scarlet Witch and Vision, and even Quicksilver, while BP and even Captain Marvel seem a bit more like what we already have in the game.


BP has access to weapons, gadgets and tech that alone should make him interesting, depending on what they lean into. He isnt simply a short range melee fighter

----------


## CosmiComic

> Crystal Dynamics could have had a good game here if it didn't go the loot route.


Which direction do you think they should go?




> BP has access to weapons, gadgets and tech that alone should make him interesting, depending on what they lean into. He isnt simply a short range melee fighter


Ascended explained to me how he could be boosted so I think he can still be cool. I was just looking for more actual superpowers rather than BP's "gymnastics".

----------


## Ascended

> Honestly it's a bit disappointing how the Avengers are the biggest franchise in the movie world yet can't get a decent enough game


It really is. I had such high hopes for this game.

I mean, superheroes are still a hard pull for video games; there's a lot in the genre that doesn't easily translate to the gaming format, but with the advancements in gaming technology and a handful of good examples to build on (PS4 Spidey, Arkham, etc) you'd think a good superhero video game would be less rare than it is.

----------


## Grapeweasel

> You're right. They can make them different.
> 
> Honestly it's a bit disappointing how the Avengers are the biggest franchise in the movie world yet can't get a decent enough game


While others weren't, I was pretty happy for 4 years. Gazillion giveth, Gazillion taketh away.......

----------


## CosmiComic

> It really is. I had such high hopes for this game.
> 
> I mean, superheroes are still a hard pull for video games; there's a lot in the genre that doesn't easily translate to the gaming format, but with the advancements in gaming technology and a handful of good examples to build on (PS4 Spidey, Arkham, etc) you'd think a good superhero video game would be less rare than it is.


I mean, Spider-Man got it done. It shouldn't be impossible for the Avengers

----------


## CosmiComic

> While others weren't, I was pretty happy for 4 years. Gazillion giveth, Gazillion taketh away.......


You referring to Marvel Heroes?

----------


## Havok83

> While others weren't, I was pretty happy for 4 years. Gazillion giveth, Gazillion taketh away.......


I miss the hell out of that game. It was great

----------


## SuperiorIronman

Came here to see how Avengers was doing, left with the crushing disappointment remembering Marvel Heroes is no more. Gazillion deserved better than how the company went towards the end of Marvel heroes. 

Was just thinking about that as well with how much fun it was running Winter Soldier, how easy it was to level, how every couple of levels you got a cool ability, and at this point I think I'm just describing a better game. The cows man, that cow level was great. Hell I remember for awhile you could make Hulk buster Iron man taller than the Hulk at max size which pissed them off but damnit I had a Kaiju in an Iron man suit. 

I miss Marvel Heroes.

----------


## CosmiComic

Is there any hope for this game?

----------


## Ascended

> Is there any hope for this game?


......Yes.......? Technically, yes, there's hope. We live in a world where it occasionally rains fish; anything is possible.

But it feels like a faint hope.

I think there *is* a good game in here somewhere, and with the right people making the right moves, that hidden quality game could be pulled into the light. It'll never make "best games ever!" lists or anything, and the foundational format of the game is gonna be generic no matter how shiny you make it, but I do think it wouldn't be the toughest thing in the world to get this game into a healthy, enjoyable place. We've seen bigger comebacks, after all. 

But just because it's not impossible does not mean it's probable. 

I think *IF* Wakanda brings in a bunch of new options, variety across the board, loads of additional all-levels content, and provides a damn compelling storyline (as well as a super-fun to play T'Challa) then the game still has a *chance* of getting on solid ground. If Crystal Dynamics can make the Black Panther a stand-out playing experience and bring in enough stuff to keep players engaged for more than ten minutes....then they've bought themselves some time, and if they can then keep that momentum and expansion going it's "possible" the game could recover.

But that's asking for a lot, and all of those things would have to not only resonate positively within the community, but be appealing enough to bring new players in. And even if all of that somehow happens? You've only succeeded in keeping the game alive in the short-term, until the next DLC releases (which can't be months and months later), when you'll have to do it all over again, and just as perfectly. And then again after that. There was a lot of hype behind this game before it came out, and the backlash of it's poor launch was pretty severe. Gamers aren't the most forgiving group of people around, it's gonna take a lot of effort to earn their goodwill again.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Which direction do you think they should go?


They should have delivered on a co-op narratively driven action game. It's gameplay and doing what Ultimate Alliance games did should have been enough.

----------


## CosmiComic

> They should have delivered on a co-op narratively driven action game. It's gameplay and doing what Ultimate Alliance games did should have been enough.


I see. You think it can still be saved

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I see. You think it can still be saved


It will take a huge investment to turn things around and Square Enix already lost big money on it. It will take a Final Fantasy levels of commitment to right the ship.

----------


## Havok83

IMO its not worth it. Just focus on the next game and learn from this one's mistakes

----------


## CosmiComic

> It will take a huge investment to turn things around and Square Enix already lost big money on it. It will take a Final Fantasy levels of commitment to right the ship.


Considering how slow it's been now I don't know if that could happen.




> IMO its not worth it. Just focus on the next game and learn from this one's mistakes


I see what you mean, but then we'd have to wait several years and we already waited so long for this one.

----------


## Havok83

> Considering how slow it's been now I don't know if that could happen.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean, but then we'd have to wait several years and we already waited so long for this one.


You'd have to wait years for this game for them to retool it the way Square did with FF XIV. Would you rather continue play a subpar game that has smaller incrimental improvements over the course of 2 years to get to an amazing point or them work on a new game and release it in an amazing state with room to grow? Id prefer the latter. Updating the current game wont fix its issues; more like putting bandaids over it. There are things about it which fundamentally work against it, namely t being a live service game with an emphasis online multiplayer. Thats one of the mistakes the company needs to learn from and place the emphasis on the next game on being a robust complete story driven single player experience. Everything else should be secondary.

----------


## CosmiComic

> You'd have to wait years for this game for them to retool it the way Square did with FF XIV. Would you rather continue play a subpar game that has smaller incrimental improvements over the course of 2 years to get to an amazing point or them work on a new game and release it in an amazing state with room to grow? Id prefer the latter. Updating the current game wont fix its issues; more like putting bandaids over it. There are things about it which fundamentally work against it, namely t being a live service game with an emphasis online multiplayer. Thats one of the mistakes the company needs to learn from and place the emphasis on the next game on being a robust complete story driven single player experience. Everything else should be secondary.


True. I think no matter what it'll be a while before we get an actually worthy Avengers game

----------


## GenericUsername

> You'd have to wait years for this game for them to retool it the way Square did with FF XIV. Would you rather continue play a subpar game that has smaller incrimental improvements over the course of 2 years to get to an amazing point or them work on a new game and release it in an amazing state with room to grow? Id prefer the latter. Updating the current game wont fix its issues; more like putting bandaids over it. There are things about it which fundamentally work against it, namely t being a live service game with an emphasis online multiplayer. Thats one of the mistakes the company needs to learn from and place the emphasis on the next game on being a robust complete story driven single player experience. Everything else should be secondary.


I don't think they'd invest in a Marvel game what they did in FFXIV because FF is their IP. They pay Marvel to use Marvel's IP. They'd probably rather just drop the expensive license.

----------


## CosmiComic

Had this game been good, how much content do you think it would have by now?

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Had this game been good, how much content do you think it would have by now?


Lots. We'd be seeing Black Panther _and_ Spider-Man by now, even if Spider-Man was a PlayStation exclusive.

----------


## Havok83

I thnk they said there would be monthly drops so considering the game has been out for 6 months, at least 5 new characters by now

----------


## CosmiComic

> Lots. We'd be seeing Black Panther _and_ Spider-Man by now, even if Spider-Man was a PlayStation exclusive.


Xbox still misses out i guess




> I thnk they said there would be monthly drops so considering the game has been out for 6 months, at least 5 new characters by now


Ideally Scarlet Witch, Vision and Quicksilver would tie into WandaVision, and Falcon Winter Soldier and US Agent could tie into FaWS

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Xbox still misses out i guess
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally Scarlet Witch, Vision and Quicksilver would tie into WandaVision, and Falcon Winter Soldier and US Agent could tie into FaWS


Sadly, and yeah, those characters would've been great to include. Hoping we can still see them at some point.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Sadly, and yeah, those characters would've been great to include. Hoping we can still see them at some point.


I hope so too

I forgot Spectrum as well. The thing is US Agent would be based on Cap's basic design so adding him should be quite easy. Same for War Machine, She-Hulk or BRB

IDK when Ant-Man, Wasp or Yellowjacket would be added, but they could all come at the same time too.

----------


## Ascended

So Crystal Dynamics posted a roadmap for the rest of the year. 

Attachment 107694

Looks like we'll have a steady, but very small, stream of new stuff coming in as we reach 2022. 

I feel like it's not enough. Some of this looks like it could be fun, and expansive, and add to our options, and that's all stuff we desperately need. 

But I think we need everything they're talking about in this roadmap....and then twice as much more on top of it, just to get this game moving at all.

Running more than one version of a hero in a group feels like a crap way to give us "extra" heroes without actually giving us extra heroes; use the gray Iron Man skins and hey, you got Tony *and* War Machine in your party! Only giving us one villain sector, the only place where we can fight a proper super villain outside of story chain missions? And for it to be the Scientist Supreme, who barely counts as a proper super villain?

And this roadmap mentions new skins *three* times. I like a new skin as much as the next guy, but is this really where the devs' focus should be right now? I understand wanting to get the MCU skins in, that's smart for obvious reasons, but it's not gonna save the game.

We'll see what these updates actually include. Maybe some of them will add more than the descriptions imply. I've said I'd wait and see what the Wakanda DLC offers before giving up entirely on this game but from where I'm sitting I'm not filled with hope that they'll manage to turn things around.

----------


## CosmiComic

I couldn't load the attachment

----------


## The Gold Stream

i saw an image floating around awhile back about upcoming/datamined heroes and i dont think vision was on it so im hoping that it was just a bad rumor

----------


## CosmiComic

Which characters are to be added?

----------


## The Gold Stream

i dont know it was just from a discussion i saw on twitter a month or two ago during the build up to hawkeye

i think i remember she-hulk, war machine, dr strange and captain marvel but a lot of names have been thrown around for months now honestly

----------


## CosmiComic

> i dont know it was just from a discussion i saw on twitter a month or two ago during the build up to hawkeye
> 
> i think i remember she-hulk, war machine, dr strange and captain marvel but a lot of names have been thrown around for months now honestly


Ideally all those would be good for this game. I feel She-Hulk, War Machine, US Agent, BRB, Scott Lang and even Spider-Woman should all be easy to add because they're based on templates of already existing heroes, and could be integrated into connected storylines. Although I'm not a game developer so I could be off base

----------


## Ascended

> I couldn't load the attachment


Really? Weird. Eh, you can find the CBR article easy enough, it just came out yesterday, and I'm sure other sites will have the same information if you Google it. 

As for that list of supposed leaked characters, I found it and it has (in no particular order) Scarlet Witch, Vision, War Machine, Falcon, Winter Soldier, She-Hulk, Quake, Mockingbird, Dr. Strange, Captain Marvel, Mar-Vel, Ant-Man and Wasp. It also lists Clint, Kate, Black Panther, and the Hulkbuster (which is just Iron Man's ultimate move but apparently looks like a new character in the data). 

There's been a few lists that claim to know who is planned for the game, but that's the one that seems to be considered the most legit (from what I've seen). And it's been right about Kate, T'Challa, and Clint, so.....

----------


## CosmiComic

> Really? Weird. Eh, you can find the CBR article easy enough, it just came out yesterday, and I'm sure other sites will have the same information if you Google it. 
> 
> As for that list of supposed leaked characters, I found it and it has (in no particular order) Scarlet Witch, Vision, War Machine, Falcon, Winter Soldier, She-Hulk, Quake, Mockingbird, Dr. Strange, Captain Marvel, Mar-Vel, Ant-Man and Wasp. It also lists Clint, Kate, Black Panther, and the Hulkbuster (which is just Iron Man's ultimate move but apparently looks like a new character in the data). 
> 
> There's been a few lists that claim to know who is planned for the game, but that's the one that seems to be considered the most legit (from what I've seen). And it's been right about Kate, T'Challa, and Clint, so.....


Oh yeah, I recall those characters from a few months ago. Good list, but Mar-Vell, really? He's not even the second most relevant Captain Marvel, no offense to him or his fans. Also Hulkbuster as a separate character?

I wonder if they'll put Hank and Scott in it. I feel that would be good to hank Hank be able to switch between Yellowjacket and Giant-Man, while Scott is just Ant-Man.

Kinda disappointing there's no Quicksilver,

----------


## Master Planner

> I miss the hell out of that game. It was great


Even with it's flaws, it was by far the best marvel game IMO.

----------


## Ascended

> Oh yeah, I recall those characters from a few months ago. Good list, but Mar-Vell, really? He's not even the second most relevant Captain Marvel, no offense to him or his fans. Also Hulkbuster as a separate character?
> 
> I wonder if they'll put Hank and Scott in it. I feel that would be good to hank Hank be able to switch between Yellowjacket and Giant-Man, while Scott is just Ant-Man.
> 
> Kinda disappointing there's no Quicksilver,


Yeah, the datamine pulled Hulkbuster up as what appeared to be a playable character, only for us to learn that it's just Tony's ultimate. Mar-Vel might be the same sort of thing; maybe Carol's ultimate summons him in to fight with you or something. It's just a datamine, there's only so much it can tell you without all the proper context. Hell, Marv might just be a unique skin for Carol with its own voice actor or something.  

Or maybe it's closer to Clint's story mission. There, you start off as Old Man Barton before transitioning to modern-day Clint. Maybe with Carol's story mission you start as Marv and then transition into playing Carol. 

I'm not terribly worried about whether Marv is actually a playable character or just part of Carol's kit, and more worried about whether the game will survive long enough for Carol to get into it at all.

No idea if they'll make Hank a playable character or not. In-game he says that AIM screwed with his powers so he can't use them without it killing him. Maybe he fixes that and becomes Ant-Man again. Maybe he remains a NPC and Scott takes over. Again, I'm more concerned about the game lasting long enough to introduce any of these characters, and less concerned about who will be in the mask.

And no Quicksilver is indeed a disappointment, but not really a surprise. But who knows? We shouldn't assume that datamine was 100% correct, much less an exhaustive, comprehensive list of every character they plan on using ever.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Yeah, the datamine pulled Hulkbuster up as what appeared to be a playable character, only for us to learn that it's just Tony's ultimate. Mar-Vel might be the same sort of thing; maybe Carol's ultimate summons him in to fight with you or something. It's just a datamine, there's only so much it can tell you without all the proper context. Hell, Marv might just be a unique skin for Carol with its own voice actor or something.  
> 
> Or maybe it's closer to Clint's story mission. There, you start off as Old Man Barton before transitioning to modern-day Clint. Maybe with Carol's story mission you start as Marv and then transition into playing Carol. 
> 
> I'm not terribly worried about whether Marv is actually a playable character or just part of Carol's kit, and more worried about whether the game will survive long enough for Carol to get into it at all.
> 
> No idea if they'll make Hank a playable character or not. In-game he says that AIM screwed with his powers so he can't use them without it killing him. Maybe he fixes that and becomes Ant-Man again. Maybe he remains a NPC and Scott takes over. Again, I'm more concerned about the game lasting long enough to introduce any of these characters, and less concerned about who will be in the mask.
> 
> And no Quicksilver is indeed a disappointment, but not really a surprise. But who knows? We shouldn't assume that datamine was 100% correct, much less an exhaustive, comprehensive list of every character they plan on using ever.


You're right, we shouldn't assume it's 100% correct.

Yo be clear I don't mind Mar-Vell. I want every hero. But I'd put others like US Agent, Spectrum, Nova, or even Drax before him.

You're right about the game lasting long enough too. I'd just like to see both Ant Men. In fact Id like to see all the heroes with similar templates, liek Thor and Beta Ray Bill

----------


## Ascended

> You're right, we shouldn't assume it's 100% correct.
> 
> Yo be clear I don't mind Mar-Vell. I want every hero. But I'd put others like US Agent, Spectrum, Nova, or even Drax before him.
> 
> You're right about the game lasting long enough too. I'd just like to see both Ant Men. In fact Id like to see all the heroes with similar templates, liek Thor and Beta Ray Bill


Not too long ago I was very much against the idea of alternate character skins (like a War Machine skin for Iron Man) but I think now it might be a viable choice. It's taking way too long to churn out new heroes and it'd be a lot faster and easier to create a Rhodey skin for Iron Man and get a new voice actor to do some lines for him, rather than building a fully unique hero with their own move list, vanity items, gear, etc. 

The Injustice games do this; you've got John Stewart as an alt skin for Hal Jordan, a Power Girl skin for Supergirl, a Vixen skin for Cheetah, etc. They have unique voice actors and dialogue, but otherwise they're just skins. And I think Avengers could use the same template. It's not ideal, but at this point, with the game six months behind schedule and the dev team cut back, I think it's worth considering.

War Machine and Ironheart for Iron Man skins, She-Hulk for a Hulk skin, you could probably do Winter Soldier as a Black Widow skin, Beta Ray Bill and JaneThor for a Thor skin, etc.  

I still want fully unique heroes of course, but alt-skins would at least give the appearance of a more robust roster, they'd be easier on the devs, and it'd be less leveling and gear grinding for us.

----------


## cable guy

> I miss the hell out of that game. It was great


Yes Marvel Heroes was one of my favorite games of all time.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Not too long ago I was very much against the idea of alternate character skins (like a War Machine skin for Iron Man) but I think now it might be a viable choice. It's taking way too long to churn out new heroes and it'd be a lot faster and easier to create a Rhodey skin for Iron Man and get a new voice actor to do some lines for him, rather than building a fully unique hero with their own move list, vanity items, gear, etc. 
> 
> The Injustice games do this; you've got John Stewart as an alt skin for Hal Jordan, a Power Girl skin for Supergirl, a Vixen skin for Cheetah, etc. They have unique voice actors and dialogue, but otherwise they're just skins. And I think Avengers could use the same template. It's not ideal, but at this point, with the game six months behind schedule and the dev team cut back, I think it's worth considering.
> 
> War Machine and Ironheart for Iron Man skins, She-Hulk for a Hulk skin, you could probably do Winter Soldier as a Black Widow skin, Beta Ray Bill and JaneThor for a Thor skin, etc.  
> 
> I still want fully unique heroes of course, but alt-skins would at least give the appearance of a more robust roster, they'd be easier on the devs, and it'd be less leveling and gear grinding for us.


Personally I'd prefer characters like War Machine and Ironheart to be separate characters. But yeah, they need more heroes sooner rather than later

----------


## Ascended

Oh I'm with you. I'd much rather have Rhodey and all the rest be unique heroes, but I dunno if a roster that big is really possible at this point, between the delays and everything else.

So if it's gonna take 3-4 months (or more) for each unique hero to come out, that's not gonna cut it, and I figure some alt-skin heroes are a good way to artificially expand the roster and give us something between "real" hero releases. Looking at the number of new skins the marketplace produces, the devs can apparently design those pretty quickly, and it shouldn't take long to record some unique dialogue with a new voice actor. 

It's not ideal, but it's better than nothing, and might be the best the situation allows for.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Oh I'm with you. I'd much rather have Rhodey and all the rest be unique heroes, but I dunno if a roster that big is really possible at this point, between the delays and everything else.
> 
> So if it's gonna take 3-4 months (or more) for each unique hero to come out, that's not gonna cut it, and I figure some alt-skin heroes are a good way to artificially expand the roster and give us something between "real" hero releases. Looking at the number of new skins the marketplace produces, the devs can apparently design those pretty quickly, and it shouldn't take long to record some unique dialogue with a new voice actor. 
> 
> It's not ideal, but it's better than nothing, and might be the best the situation allows for.


That's true. Honestly the progress appears so slow we many not even get new heroes that quickly.

----------


## The Gold Stream

hopefully this helps

https://screenrant.com/marvels-aveng...s-exploration/

----------


## CosmiComic

> hopefully this helps
> 
> https://screenrant.com/marvels-aveng...s-exploration/


Interesting. Idk if it will be enough but it's something 

On a side note, what other villains does anyone want to see in here.

----------


## The Gold Stream

maybe loki since he was referenced in-game and appeared in thor's prequel



although honestly id like to play as loki as well

----------


## Ascended

> hopefully this helps
> 
> https://screenrant.com/marvels-aveng...s-exploration/


Sounds like a step in the right direction. Bigger map with more objectives and less of a enforced mission structure? Yeah, that's good. 

But a few small steps in the right direction every few months isn't gonna cut it. Like, everything they have planned for the year looks fine but it'd be a lot better if it were all going to hit by August and just as much new content was also coming out through the autumn and winter. We need a lot of improvements, additions, and updates, and we need them faster than they're currently providing. This current schedule might slow the rate of collapse maybe, but it's not gonna reverse it. It's more than we've been getting, so maybe these guys are building up steam and we'll see an increase in content drops, but....I'll believe it when I see it.

As for new villains....I think the game should have a few "random villain encounters." We have this loot robot now, that randomly pops into a map on a RNG, and if you find it you can chase it down, kill it, and get a crap ton of resources. It's a fun little addition and something to keep an eye out for and I think it'd be great if we got something like that with super villains. I also think we need some randomized weather with potential hazards, like fog/dust storms/blizzards that limit visibility, strong winds that blow loot across the map so you gotta grab them quickly, etc.....but that's a different conversation; I'll just say that the more ways the devs can make each map and mission feel unique, the more replay value it'll have and the happier we'll all be. 

I'm thinking a roster of four or five different bad guys in the RNG wheel, any of whom could show up in a mission as a random encounter. As for who the villains are, well, I'm not too concerned about that but I figure it should be D-list villains who aren't worth much more than a random encounter (nobody you're gonna build a DLC around), but are still fun to fight and provide a proper challenge.

Maybe.....

Wrecking Crew.
Serpent Society.
Masters of Evil.
Graviton.
Absorbing Man & Titania.

Not necessarily those particular bad guys, but something along those lines.

Regarding bigger threats, mostly I want some variety in the kind of bad guys we fight; thus far it's been a lot of physical melee threats and not much else. I really want to see an Asgard DLC sooner rather than later, and something that picks up the "Loki makes a cult" subplot, with Loki as the big bad, and villain sectors for Enchantress/Executioner (as a team), the Destroyer armor, and Malekith. And of course, the Kree need a big fat DLC when Carol debuts; I really want to go to Hala and fight Ronan, with villain sector missions for Yon-Rogg and Starforce. And of course, you gotta do Ultron. Not sure who would make a good villain sector there; most of the guys tied to Ultron end up as heroes and it'd be weird to have a Vision villain sector when he's supposed to (eventually) be a playable hero.

You could probably do a really fun DLC with the Thunderbolts too.

----------


## CosmiComic

I like the suggestion of Loki as a villain but also as playable

For me I'd like to see A to C listers, like:
- Red skull
- Thanos (Might be too big right now)
- Enchantress
- Mephisto (For real)
- Ultron
- Kang
- Thunderbolts (Beetle, Moonstone, Atlas, Zemo, Songbird)
- Absorbing Man

Of course more would be good but that may be asking too much. I think Vision could be in a villain sector then be defeated and become a playable hero. However I kinda assume with how far into the Avengers' career this story is, Vision already is a hero somewhere.

As for this new expansion, maybe it'll  be enough to keep it alive a little longer

----------


## The Gold Stream

> For me I'd like to see A to C listers, like:
> - Red skull
> - Thanos (Might be too big right now)
> - Enchantress
> - Mephisto (For real)
> - Ultron
> - Kang
> - Thunderbolts (Beetle, Moonstone, Atlas, Zemo, Songbird)
> - Absorbing Man


yeah same i think ultron and thanos might be too close to MCU fame for this. although maybe square enix can convince marvel to give them the license as a big PR boost for the game

----------


## CosmiComic

> yeah same i think ultron and thanos might be too close to MCU fame for this. although maybe square enix can convince marvel to give them the license as a big PR boost for the game


Ultron might be too MCU, although it's been a few years. Although I'd like all those villains to be in MCU too! I know Kang will be

----------


## Ascended

The MCU connections might be what gets those guys into the game. Marvel wants this game to succeed, I assume, since it's good for the brand and they probably get a cut of the profits (no idea how the deal with Square Enix/Crystal Dynamics is set up but it's a safe assumption). With the game struggling like it is, rubbing some MCU into it seems like the easiest, fastest, safest way to generate some hype and revenue. 

And they announced that the heroes will be getting MCU skins, so I feel like it's not terribly unreasonable to think that Ultron, at least, might show up. We've already got Hank in-game building all the Roy robots (creeps me out) and Ultron is just a step away from there. 

As for the bad guys....like I said, I want to see some random encounters using D-list villains; foes who aren't big enough to get a full DLC and aren't interesting enough to deserve a villain sector mission.

Then we need a lot more villain sectors where I want some solid B-list villains; guys we're gonna be excited about fighting, who will put up a tough fight, but who aren't big enough to deserve a whole storyline.  

And then we need more Big Bad, A+ -list bad guys to build full DLC's around.

I kind feel like we could do the same with the heroes, actually.....have some random encounters on a RNG where some minor hero like, I dunno, Squirrel Girl can show up to help out for ten minutes on a random mission. 

And then some alternate hero skins, like a War Machine skin for Iron Man with its own voice actor, because getting a full roster of unique heroes seems pretty unlikely right now. 

And then unique heroes with their own gear and leveling, who are really different from the rest of the roster.

----------


## CosmiComic

I think MCU connections are fine as long as they use the good parts. Things like Hawkeye having no personality, Falcon having lame powers or Janet not actually being an Avenger and getting fridged aren't good MCU ideas for the game.

----------


## GenericUsername

Hawkeye is definitely not like the MCU in the game. So I have no worries there. Janet being in anything would be nice. Especially with how featured Hank is. Who is also not like the MCU version.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Hawkeye is definitely not like the MCU in the game. So I have no worries there. Janet being in anything would be nice. Especially with how featured Hank is. Who is also not like the MCU version.


Yeah, he's actually younger. I feel like the game could have him and Scott pretty easily as well as Jan

----------


## Ascended

Might be interesting if Ant-Man and Wasp were a duo character where playing one means playing both and combo moves and tag-team attacks were built into the kit. 

You'd get two heroes for the price of one and provide a play style that'd be completely unique. Either would be unique anyway, just due to their powers, but this would bring it to a whole new level.

Sorry, was watching Ant-Man 2 the other day and the scenes where they fight together are just so much fun, I want to see that in this game.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Might be interesting if Ant-Man and Wasp were a duo character where playing one means playing both and combo moves and tag-team attacks were built into the kit. 
> 
> You'd get two heroes for the price of one and provide a play style that'd be completely unique. Either would be unique anyway, just due to their powers, but this would bring it to a whole new level.
> 
> Sorry, was watching Ant-Man 2 the other day and the scenes where they fight together are just so much fun, I want to see that in this game.


I think combos like that could be cool and should be an option, but I feel they deserve to be separate characters

----------


## Ascended

> I think combos like that could be cool and should be an option, but I feel they deserve to be separate characters


They do, Hank and Jan are founding Avengers and that's often ignored in favor of Widow, Clint, and Cap. 

And what I'm suggesting isn't too far from making two separate characters anyway; in my head I see a character where you can switch between controlling Ant-Man or controlling Wasp at any given time (while the other shrinks and flies around you), and while they'd share the same gear, skills, and movelist, you'd still have to create animations for both and program variances between them so they're not utterly identical (something like Ant-Man dealing primarily with DoT's while Wasp does more up-front damage, or one does more melee/range damage than the other or something). Not to mention creating vanities like skins and emotes with both.

So yeah, separate characters isn't likely much more effort than a combo-team character so the devs might as well give us two different characters....but I think it'd still be cool to get a combo team. And Hank and Janet would make for a quality one; husband and wife, similar and complimentary powers but with enough differences to make an impact in who you're controlling....it'd be fun but you're probably right and it's not a great call.

----------


## CosmiComic

> They do, Hank and Jan are founding Avengers and that's often ignored in favor of Widow, Clint, and Cap. 
> 
> And what I'm suggesting isn't too far from making two separate characters anyway; in my head I see a character where you can switch between controlling Ant-Man or controlling Wasp at any given time (while the other shrinks and flies around you), and while they'd share the same gear, skills, and movelist, you'd still have to create animations for both and program variances between them so they're not utterly identical (something like Ant-Man dealing primarily with DoT's while Wasp does more up-front damage, or one does more melee/range damage than the other or something). Not to mention creating vanities like skins and emotes with both.
> 
> So yeah, separate characters isn't likely much more effort than a combo-team character so the devs might as well give us two different characters....but I think it'd still be cool to get a combo team. And Hank and Janet would make for a quality one; husband and wife, similar and complimentary powers but with enough differences to make an impact in who you're controlling....it'd be fun but you're probably right and it's not a great call.


Hank and Jan combo moves would be cool. and it is annoying to see two people with actual powers ignored for three who don't. If I play an Avengers game I want to actually use powers. Although Nat has some kind of invisibility power, which actually makes sense to me considering she was supposed to a spy in some incarnations

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> Hank and Jan combo moves would be cool. and it is annoying to see two people with actual powers ignored for three who don't. If I play an Avengers game I want to actually use powers. Although Nat has some kind of invisibility power, which actually makes sense to me considering she was supposed to a spy in some incarnations


Hawkeye and Kate translate easier to a video game than Hank and Jan. Archery mechanics is try and true in video games. How would you make Ant-Man and Wasp work in this type of game? How you balance out the shrinking powers and what it can do?

----------


## Havok83

> Hawkeye and Kate translate easier to a video game than Hank and Jan. Archery mechanics is try and true in video games. How would you make Ant-Man and Wasp work in this type of game? How you balance out the shrinking powers and what it can do?


Shapeshifting mechanics arent that difficult to imagine; they already have Ms. Marvel. Other games have been able to do it like Marvel Heroes and Future Fight. I can see similar moves translated to this game. Antman is essentially a brawler that can grow to augment his strength and shrink to evade attacks. He also can control an army of ants for projectile based attacks and movement. He can also throw random objects at enemies and make those grow in size for crowd attacks. Wasp can do the same thing as him but she can also fly and has bio-electric stingers. A build for her can be focused more on defense and support. Both of them I can see excelling in stealth missions

----------


## CosmiComic

> Hawkeye and Kate translate easier to a video game than Hank and Jan. Archery mechanics is try and true in video games. How would you make Ant-Man and Wasp work in this type of game? How you balance out the shrinking powers and what it can do?


Idk exactly how, tbh. But maybe while small, the whole "world" becomes bigger. Then you could fly or jump around a supersized world, but it only lasts a certain amount of time. The reverse happens when you become bigger.

I realize it's not easy. My point is it would be more fun than playing a type of hero common to most other games. This is supposed to be an Avengers game, so I'd like to see more superpowers.




> Shapeshifting mechanics arent that difficult to imagine; they already have Ms. Marvel. Other games have been able to do it like Marvel Heroes and Future Fight. I can see similar moves translated to this game. Antman is essentially a brawler that can grow to augment his strength and shrink to evade attacks. He also can control an army of ants for projectile based attacks and movement. He can also throw random objects at enemies and make those grow in size for crowd attacks. Wasp can do the same thing as him but she can also fly and has bio-electric stingers. A build for her can be focused more on defense and support. Both of them I can see excelling in stealth missions


That's what I'm talking about.

----------


## Ascended

We already have a growth ability in Ms. Marvel's Embiggen ultimate, a "hard to see" stealth ability in Widow's invisibility ultimate and a major artifact (forget which one), and shrinking heroes in other games to pull inspiration from, including Atom in Injustice 2 and Ant-Man himself in Disney Infinity. Not to mention the MCU, which has influenced a lot of the rosters' animations and movelists.

I'd imagine the Pyms' shrinking power would be used as a intrinsic ability here; either providing a low-grade stealth or reducing hit box size (or increase miss chance of enemy attacks, however this game codes such things). Add some quick, in-and-out size changing for stuff like dodging, combo finishers, and signature attacks, and you'll end up with a Ant-Man and Wasp who change size constantly, as well as a reliable intrinsic mechanic to make it feel impactful.

I figure Ant-Man would, at default, be focused on melee while Wasp is focused on ranged. Ant-Man's ranged options might have limited reach (like Ms. Marvel's ranged punches) and include things like sending a swarm of ants at enemies, maybe doing DoT's and/or burst AoE. Wasp's ranged might be a combo of Widow and Tony; a standard blast, a cone-effect full auto, and a sustained laser. Ant-Man's big ultimate would probably be going Giant Man and just reskin Ms. Marvel's Embiggen, his other two would likely involve summoning large amounts of ants to slow/debuff (support ultimate) or bite (attack ultimate) your foes. Wasp's attack and/or big ultimate would just be her going ham with the stingers, her support ultimate maybe a boost to willpower, heroic charge, or intrinsic meter. 

They'd both fly, of course. And because they shrink when they do, the devs would have to figure out how that works and whether it provides an actual benefit or if it's just visual. But that's really the only possible serious hangup I can think of.

----------


## CosmiComic

> We already have a growth ability in Ms. Marvel's Embiggen ultimate, a "hard to see" stealth ability in Widow's invisibility ultimate and a major artifact (forget which one), and shrinking heroes in other games to pull inspiration from, including Atom in Injustice 2 and Ant-Man himself in Disney Infinity. Not to mention the MCU, which has influenced a lot of the rosters' animations and movelists.
> 
> I'd imagine the Pyms' shrinking power would be used as a intrinsic ability here; either providing a low-grade stealth or reducing hit box size (or increase miss chance of enemy attacks, however this game codes such things). Add some quick, in-and-out size changing for stuff like dodging, combo finishers, and signature attacks, and you'll end up with a Ant-Man and Wasp who change size constantly, as well as a reliable intrinsic mechanic to make it feel impactful.
> 
> I figure Ant-Man would, at default, be focused on melee while Wasp is focused on ranged. Ant-Man's ranged options might have limited reach (like Ms. Marvel's ranged punches) and include things like sending a swarm of ants at enemies, maybe doing DoT's and/or burst AoE. Wasp's ranged might be a combo of Widow and Tony; a standard blast, a cone-effect full auto, and a sustained laser. Ant-Man's big ultimate would probably be going Giant Man and just reskin Ms. Marvel's Embiggen, his other two would likely involve summoning large amounts of ants to slow/debuff (support ultimate) or bite (attack ultimate) your foes. Wasp's attack and/or big ultimate would just be her going ham with the stingers, her support ultimate maybe a boost to willpower, heroic charge, or intrinsic meter. 
> 
> They'd both fly, of course. And because they shrink when they do, the devs would have to figure out how that works and whether it provides an actual benefit or if it's just visual. But that's really the only possible serious hangup I can think of.


I like these ideas. I think the benefit of shrinking could be to dodge attacks, and possibly fit into small spaces in some kind of extra Ant-Man & Wasp DLC

----------


## The Gold Stream

might have to reinstall theyre adding superior iron man skin

IMG_20210403_181816.jpg

----------


## CosmiComic

Does Iron Man have any other extra abilities besides the basic power set?

----------


## Ascended

> Does Iron Man have any other extra abilities besides the basic power set?


Not really sure what you mean by "basic power set." 

Tony has a regular compliment of lasers, repulsor blasts, and missiles that you can cycle through for his ranged options. His support ultimate involves dropping a dome forcefield, his attack ultimate is his chest canon blast, and his big ultimate involves summoning the Hulkbuster, which can actually be piloted by anybody, not just Tony. 

There's talents that let you create a smaller force field, and improve/enhance your ranged ammunition, and probably a few other things I'm forgetting (Tony isn't my main).

And this isn't really a "Iron Man" thing because anyone can get this gear, but the SHIELD faction vendor sells stuff that has a reactive missile attack; if you perform a perfect dodge or get a ranged critical hit or whatever (changes depending on the particular piece of gear), a little missile will shoot out and hit the same target. The SHIELD vendor sells stuff with this effect for every hero so it doesn't really count as a Tony specific thing, but it *is* very fitting.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Not really sure what you mean by "basic power set." 
> 
> Tony has a regular compliment of lasers, repulsor blasts, and missiles that you can cycle through for his ranged options. His support ultimate involves dropping a dome forcefield, his attack ultimate is his chest canon blast, and his big ultimate involves summoning the Hulkbuster, which can actually be piloted by anybody, not just Tony. 
> 
> There's talents that let you create a smaller force field, and improve/enhance your ranged ammunition, and probably a few other things I'm forgetting (Tony isn't my main).
> 
> And this isn't really a "Iron Man" thing because anyone can get this gear, but the SHIELD faction vendor sells stuff that has a reactive missile attack; if you perform a perfect dodge or get a ranged critical hit or whatever (changes depending on the particular piece of gear), a little missile will shoot out and hit the same target. The SHIELD vendor sells stuff with this effect for every hero so it doesn't really count as a Tony specific thing, but it *is* very fitting.


Thanks. By basic power set I mean strength/durability/flight/speed/heat ray

----------


## Ascended

> Thanks. By basic power set I mean strength/durability/flight/speed/heat ray


Oh okay, my bad.

I dunno what Tony's basic stats are, but I think he starts out as a jack-of-all-trades kind of build; a "good at everything but master of nothing" type of deal. But pretty much everyone can be built for melee, or range, or tanking, depending on the talents you pick and the gear you use.

Iron Man flies, of course, and some levels have certain barriers where you have to either hack a terminal to open a door, or can break the door down; everyone can do one or the other but not both, and Tony hacks. 

As for speed, everyone moves at roughly the same pace. The fact that Tony can fly, and therefore go in a straight line instead of parkouring over the terrain, makes him faster than most, but for all practical purposes nobody's really that much slower or faster than anyone else. Same goes for strength; Tony isn't going to pick up a car and throw it, but you can't do that with Hulk either, so the only real way to gauge is to look at melee damage, where Tony starts off in a good place but doesn't rank up there with Thor or Hulk.

You said you don't have the game right? If you decide to pick it up, Tony's a good character to level once you finish the campaign mission (where your character choice is made for you, and you'll get to play everyone at various points). But really, I don't think there's a "bad" option for learning the ropes other than Hulk, who needs some levels before he starts to feel good.

----------


## CosmiComic

Thanks a lot. I've heard of mixed reviews about the game but maybe I'll check it out after Black Panther and Spider-Man. 

Although everyone moving at the same speed seems odd to me.

----------


## The Gold Stream

they have to alter thor and IM's speed a little otherwise itd be too much of an advantage compared to everyone else since they can ignore terrain + melee enemies for the most part, although even for flyers there is a 'traveling speed' and a slower 'in-combat' speed

that said a lot of enemy NPCs have homing attacks so in-combat with groups can still tag airborne heroes easily enough

----------


## CosmiComic

> they have to alter thor and IM's speed a little otherwise itd be too much of an advantage compared to everyone else since they can ignore terrain + melee enemies for the most part, although even for flyers there is a 'traveling speed' and a slower 'in-combat' speed
> 
> that said a lot of enemy NPCs have homing attacks so in-combat with groups can still tag airborne heroes easily enough


I understand that. I just think when creating a game based on a comic with different levels of heroes, at some point they should accept some heroes will do things better than others. But I realize it can't always be easy

----------


## The Gold Stream

well functionally, especially in the larger levels, thor/IM players generally reach the map objectives sooner anyway. but in close-quarters the in-combat speeds make any differences negligible

that said honestly quicksilver or someone would be cool using speed as their attacks

----------


## CosmiComic

> well functionally, especially in the larger levels, thor/IM players generally reach the map objectives sooner anyway. but in close-quarters the in-combat speeds make any differences negligible
> 
> that said honestly quicksilver or someone would be cool using speed as their attacks


Yeah, I'd like to play as Quicksilver in a game and do some kind of speed blitz attack. I think it would also be kinda cool if he had his weird Son of M time power, but that might be too much

----------


## Ascended

> I understand that. I just think when creating a game based on a comic with different levels of heroes, at some point they should accept some heroes will do things better than others. But I realize it can't always be easy


It is weird, but it's a necessary evil. Heroes like Cap and Widow have to be able to reach the same points on the map, defeat the same enemies, and keep up with the guys like Thor, Tony, and Banner. So while you do see differences in each hero and what kind of playstyle they gravitate towards and what they're naturally built for, they also have to be capable of performing at roughly the same level too. 

So you're not gonna be ripping buildings apart as Hulk, while struggling to defeat a single robot as Clint. If that were the case nobody would play the low power guys. But I think, within this built-in equalization, everyone still feels like they should.

----------


## CosmiComic

> It is weird, but it's a necessary evil. Heroes like Cap and Widow have to be able to reach the same points on the map, defeat the same enemies, and keep up with the guys like Thor, Tony, and Banner. So while you do see differences in each hero and what kind of playstyle they gravitate towards and what they're naturally built for, they also have to be capable of performing at roughly the same level too. 
> 
> So you're not gonna be ripping buildings apart as Hulk, while struggling to defeat a single robot as Clint. If that were the case nobody would play the low power guys. But I think, within this built-in equalization, everyone still feels like they should.


The solution to that could be to give more variety in missions. Not every mission may or should need massive attack power. It could be a stealth mission, or a street-level mission where using extreme power is actually detrimental.

----------


## Ascended

> The solution to that could be to give more variety in missions. Not every mission may or should need massive attack power. It could be a stealth mission, or a street-level mission where using extreme power is actually detrimental.


If this had been a solo game I feel like we might've gotten something like that, with levels designed specifically for a particular hero. But as it is, you gotta be able to team up with other people, playing who knows which hero.

I never do co-op in this game; I just grab a bunch of AI companions and run solo. So I'd be totally cool with specific, solo levels designed for a particular character. Indeed, I think we need some stuff like this; the part of the main campaign where Iron Man flies into space was pretty cool, and I'd be down with a level where, I dunno, Cap rides a motorcycle through a enemy camp or something. Something like that could give us the accurate power scale you're looking for, but as long as missions are designed for multi-player and the entire hero roster is open for each mission it's not gonna happen. And since solo play isn't this game's focus at all, I doubt we'll ever see this.

----------


## CosmiComic

> If this had been a solo game I feel like we might've gotten something like that, with levels designed specifically for a particular hero. But as it is, you gotta be able to team up with other people, playing who knows which hero.
> 
> I never do co-op in this game; I just grab a bunch of AI companions and run solo. So I'd be totally cool with specific, solo levels designed for a particular character. Indeed, I think we need some stuff like this; the part of the main campaign where Iron Man flies into space was pretty cool, and I'd be down with a level where, I dunno, Cap rides a motorcycle through a enemy camp or something. Something like that could give us the accurate power scale you're looking for, but as long as missions are designed for multi-player and the entire hero roster is open for each mission it's not gonna happen. And since solo play isn't this game's focus at all, I doubt we'll ever see this.


interesting ideas. I think an ideal Avengers game would have both solo and co-op missions. Or, teams in certain missions would only use characters of similar power levels, such as Captain America, Winter Soldier, Black Panther or US Agent (theoretically)

----------


## GenericUsername

> If this had been a solo game I feel like we might've gotten something like that, with levels designed specifically for a particular hero. But as it is, you gotta be able to team up with other people, playing who knows which hero.
> 
> I never do co-op in this game; I just grab a bunch of AI companions and run solo. So I'd be totally cool with specific, solo levels designed for a particular character. Indeed, I think we need some stuff like this; the part of the main campaign where Iron Man flies into space was pretty cool, and I'd be down with a level where, I dunno, Cap rides a motorcycle through a enemy camp or something. Something like that could give us the accurate power scale you're looking for, but as long as missions are designed for multi-player and the entire hero roster is open for each mission it's not gonna happen. And since solo play isn't this game's focus at all, I doubt we'll ever see this.


They do have iconic missions for heroes in the game. Specifically to them.

----------


## Ascended

> They do have iconic missions for heroes in the game. Specifically to them.


Yeah, but they're generally just like any other level, with the same kind of objectives, map layout, bad guys and whatever. And although those levels will auto-select the relevant character you can still pick someone else to run through them with.

What I'm talking about are levels you couldn't play with anyone else, and that lean heavily into the specific character's strengths. Give Tony a flying mission where he, I dunno, fights a bunch of AIM jets in a big dog fight before going after Fin Fang Foom or something (no land at all in sight, no option to play Thor or anyone else). Give Cap a level where he's on his motorcycle and you have to break through walls (at 120 mph) with his shield. Stuff like that; completely different map layouts, objectives, etc., rather than just a regular map with regular things where the in-story mission just focuses on one particular hero.

Don't get me wrong, I like that we have these missions for Widow and Cap and Hulk and Thor (none for Tony, it seems?) but this goes back to the "maps and missions don't have enough variety" discussion, and I figure a few missions built specifically for a individual hero, and build totally unique objectives, map layouts, etc., around that, would be a good way to shake things up a bit.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Yeah, but they're generally just like any other level, with the same kind of objectives, map layout, bad guys and whatever. And although those levels will auto-select the relevant character you can still pick someone else to run through them with.
> 
> What I'm talking about are levels you couldn't play with anyone else, and that lean heavily into the specific character's strengths. Give Tony a flying mission where he, I dunno, fights a bunch of AIM jets in a big dog fight before going after Fin Fang Foom or something (no land at all in sight, no option to play Thor or anyone else). Give Cap a level where he's on his motorcycle and you have to break through walls (at 120 mph) with his shield. Stuff like that; completely different map layouts, objectives, etc., rather than just a regular map with regular things where the in-story mission just focuses on one particular hero.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I like that we have these missions for Widow and Cap and Hulk and Thor (none for Tony, it seems?) but this goes back to the "maps and missions don't have enough variety" discussion, and I figure a few missions built specifically for a individual hero, and build totally unique objectives, map layouts, etc., around that, would be a good way to shake things up a bit.


Tony's is just random objective check lists for some reason. I don't think the lack of different game environment has to do with single or multiplayer. They just banked on the AIM stuff too much. And we won't get a change in that until later this year with the Wakanda stuff. Covid having a little bit of an impact in that.

----------


## Ascended

> Tony's is just random objective check lists for some reason. I don't think the lack of different game environment has to do with single or multiplayer. They just banked on the AIM stuff too much. And we won't get a change in that until later this year with the Wakanda stuff. Covid having a little bit of an impact in that.


Yeah you'd think Tony would have a "rebuild my company/fortune" subplot or something, right? Maybe that's something the devs plan to release later. I don't think they wrapped up Thor's Loki/cult story either, so maybe there's a upcoming wave of subplot missions. 

And I think there's a lot of possible reasons we don't have more diverse environments. Too little budget, or time, or imagination, or technical limitations, or legal barriers, or skill, or who knows what. I'm not a programmer, I didn't work on this game, I'm just talking out of my ass.  :Stick Out Tongue:  But I figure the fact that every hero had to be able to access each map and reach it's objectives had a hand in it too. In a game who's main purpose is to go multi-player with a diverse available roster, everyone's gotta be able to do everything, and that's a limitation. In a solo game that wouldn't be as much of an issue, the mission would only be open to qualifying characters. This game could do that, and maybe it should, but the idea goes against the open roster format. Hell, a future update will let us use the same character on a team multiple times so maybe they're headed in this direction anyway, and we'll get more specialized missions in the future. 

I'm just saying, the moment in the campaign when Tony flies into outer space was cool as hell, as good as a MCU film, and it's a damn shame we don't have more content like that in post-campaign missions.

----------


## GenericUsername

> Yeah you'd think Tony would have a "rebuild my company/fortune" subplot or something, right? Maybe that's something the devs plan to release later. I don't think they wrapped up Thor's Loki/cult story either, so maybe there's a upcoming wave of subplot missions. 
> 
> And I think there's a lot of possible reasons we don't have more diverse environments. Too little budget, or time, or imagination, or technical limitations, or legal barriers, or skill, or who knows what. I'm not a programmer, I didn't work on this game, I'm just talking out of my ass.  But I figure the fact that every hero had to be able to access each map and reach it's objectives had a hand in it too. In a game who's main purpose is to go multi-player with a diverse available roster, everyone's gotta be able to do everything, and that's a limitation. In a solo game that wouldn't be as much of an issue, the mission would only be open to qualifying characters. This game could do that, and maybe it should, but the idea goes against the open roster format. Hell, a future update will let us use the same character on a team multiple times so maybe they're headed in this direction anyway, and we'll get more specialized missions in the future. 
> 
> I'm just saying, the moment in the campaign when Tony flies into outer space was cool as hell, as good as a MCU film, and it's a damn shame we don't have more content like that in post-campaign missions.


It's hard to believe budget was a part when they had all those big company cross-promotions and CD is a branch of Square. Every character reaching and accessing things wasn't something they even addressed until after launch. So that was after the environments were already made. You could literally not get into some treasure rooms in single player until they fixed it.

I hope we can use more of the same character outside of tachyon rifts. 

Maybe they'll create more of those type of story missions later. It seems like the Wakanda stuff is coming with a lot of different things.

I think the biggest issue with the game is not single player or multiplayer (there are plenty of multiplayer games out there better made). It's that they released it a year too early.

----------


## CosmiComic

Maybe they should have missions where you play as a scientist/engineer, like Tony, Bruce or Hank, and use your powers and intelligence to design new tech. It can be a minigame where you use your thinking skills, and then use it to acquire new upgrades

----------


## Ascended

> It's hard to believe budget was a part when they had all those big company cross-promotions and CD is a branch of Square. Every character reaching and accessing things wasn't something they even addressed until after launch. So that was after the environments were already made. You could literally not get into some treasure rooms in single player until they fixed it.


No I doubt budget was a problem, but I don't *know* that, I'm just assuming. Just like I'm assuming a lot about how this game was made and why the problems it has happened.

And there was the issue with some treasure rooms being locked, but the overall map and objectives still have to be achievable by everyone. 




> I hope we can use more of the same character outside of tachyon rifts.


Wait that update is only for tachyon rifts? Oh that sucks, I thought it was across the board.




> Maybe they'll create more of those type of story missions later. It seems like the Wakanda stuff is coming with a lot of different things.


I hope so. I think that DLC is the game's make or break moment; if they don't knock it out of the park the game's chances of survival seem impossibly low.




> I think the biggest issue with the game is not single player or multiplayer (there are plenty of multiplayer games out there better made). It's that they released it a year too early.


Totally agreed. Without doubt the pandemic put a major hurt on the final steps of development and polish, and it probably would've needed more time even without that complication.

I take solace in the fact that this wasn't the only game that stumbled out of launch; Cyberpunk had a lot more hype and, I think, an even worse launch. I'm just happy Final Fantasy 7 Remake came out so well, that was the game I was most looking forward to in 2020.

----------


## Ascended

So I finally finished the big Clint-specific mission stuff and got the new major artifact; the....void touched mechanism, or whatever it's called.

Let me say that this mission chain sucks. You have to play through Clint's storyline, which is fine, that's good and a lot of fun. Then you have to do these random objectives, the worst one being 75 takedowns in the Wastelands. That took a while. Still not *that* bad, just repetitive.

Then....I don't even know, you gotta run two Maestro themed villain sectors. And I'm glad we have new villain sectors but waiting for both of them to cycle up....not great for a impatient man like me. 

Then you gotta take down all the villain sector villains; Taskmaster, Abomination, the AIM tank and plane mechs.....and then Maestro *again.* So more waiting for missions to cycle up. Wasn't too damned thrilled at more delays.

But I finally got it all done and the artifact makes up for the effort. 

It summons Hank Pym. Who kicks ass with you and your team. Probably means that the Ant-Man we get as a playable character won't be Hank (be kinda weird for Hank to have a artifact that summons himself) but it's pretty neat, and I like that you earn it running Clint's content; reminds me of that famous "ant arrow" cover and the remake from Cvil War; "let's go arrow guy!"

----------


## The Gold Stream

that superior iron man skin was just a recolor "based" off of superior iron man, not any diff textures or what not  :Frown:

----------


## CosmiComic

> It summons Hank Pym. Who kicks ass with you and your team. Probably means that the Ant-Man we get as a playable character won't be Hank (be kinda weird for Hank to have a artifact that summons himself) but it's pretty neat, and I like that you earn it running Clint's content; reminds me of that famous "ant arrow" cover and the remake from Cvil War; "let's go arrow guy!"


Maybe Hank could summon Scott.

----------


## Ascended

> Maybe Hank could summon Scott.


Still wouldn't work.

I could play Hank/Ant-Man (Hank-Man?) and that artifact would have its cosmetic changed to summon Scott instead of Hank. Okay. Extra coding for the devs to change the visual of this thing just for Hank (if they can even do that?), but okay. 

But then you could play Clint in my group, use the same trinket, which would summon Hank. Who I'm currently playing.

The devs could re-code the thing to use Scott if Hank ends up being Ant-Man, but that seems like a big waste of resources considering it's just one artifact, and a hero we can't even play yet, and have no idea if or when we will.  

Still think they're gonna use Scott for Ant-Man, if the game makes it that far. He's the MCU Ant-Man, the beloved, bumbling, hard luck hero who coined the term "America's ass" and Hank's the guy who hit his wife and built Ultron. I hate how those two things have totally defined Hank (not that he deserves a free pass for the Janet thing) but that's how it is. If we get an Ant-Man at all, it'll be Scott.

Anyway, has anyone played the new tachyon stuff? I haven't had the time. I'm disappointed that it's only for multiplayer, and only for specific missions. And is it only for a limited time? I think it is? Since I greatly prefer solo play, it's of no use to me (and I was looking forward to a Iron Man/War Machine team up by mixing skins). But it came out much sooner than I expected, which is cool. And I like that there's new objectives and animated name plates to go along with it. 

I'm also feeling the team costumes on the marketplace. Haven't bought any, but I like the idea.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Still wouldn't work.
> 
> I could play Hank/Ant-Man (Hank-Man?) and that artifact would have its cosmetic changed to summon Scott instead of Hank. Okay. Extra coding for the devs to change the visual of this thing just for Hank (if they can even do that?), but okay. 
> 
> But then you could play Clint in my group, use the same trinket, which would summon Hank. Who I'm currently playing.
> 
> The devs could re-code the thing to use Scott if Hank ends up being Ant-Man, but that seems like a big waste of resources considering it's just one artifact, and a hero we can't even play yet, and have no idea if or when we will.  
> 
> Still think they're gonna use Scott for Ant-Man, if the game makes it that far. He's the MCU Ant-Man, the beloved, bumbling, hard luck hero who coined the term "America's ass" and Hank's the guy who hit his wife and built Ultron. I hate how those two things have totally defined Hank (not that he deserves a free pass for the Janet thing) but that's how it is. If we get an Ant-Man at all, it'll be Scott.


I see what you mean, although I'd rather play as Hank Pym than Clint Barton :Smile: 

Anyway, if this game even survives long enough, hopefully they'll use Janet even if they don't use Hank.

----------


## Steroid

> Still wouldn't work.
> 
> I could play Hank/Ant-Man (Hank-Man?) and that artifact would have its cosmetic changed to summon Scott instead of Hank. Okay. Extra coding for the devs to change the visual of this thing just for Hank (if they can even do that?), but okay. 
> 
> But then you could play Clint in my group, use the same trinket, which would summon Hank. Who I'm currently playing.
> 
> The devs could re-code the thing to use Scott if Hank ends up being Ant-Man, but that seems like a big waste of resources considering it's just one artifact, and a hero we can't even play yet, and have no idea if or when we will.  
> 
> Still think they're gonna use Scott for Ant-Man, if the game makes it that far. He's the MCU Ant-Man, the beloved, bumbling, hard luck hero who coined the term "America's ass" and Hank's the guy who hit his wife and built Ultron. I hate how those two things have totally defined Hank (not that he deserves a free pass for the Janet thing) but that's how it is. If we get an Ant-Man at all, it'll be Scott.
> ...


I have done and completed the Tachyon Anomaly event, It was fun enough and I was able to knock it out really quick but I do wish that we were not forced to play Multiplayer to do it.  I swear every group I got placed with in the Matchmaking had at least one person in it that would get downed multiple times. It just got annoying carrying people through the event. If I basically had to do it by myself then we should be allowed to actually do it by ourselves.

----------


## Ascended

> I see what you mean, although I'd rather play as Hank Pym than Clint Barton
> 
> Anyway, if this game even survives long enough, hopefully they'll use Janet even if they don't use Hank.


Okay, you can play Hank and I'll play as Clint.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I hope we get Wasp before Ant-Man, honestly (or the Ant-Wasp tag-team combo I suggested a while back). We could do with a few more girls on the roster. Though I don't really care who is wearing the mask, be it Hank or Scott or Janet or Hope or Nadia or whoever the hell. I like all of those characters, I like Ant-Men and Wasps, and will be happy with any of them.




> I have done and completed the Tachyon Anomaly event, It was fun enough and I was able to knock it out really quick but I do wish that we were not forced to play Multiplayer to do it.  I swear every group I got placed with in the Matchmaking had at least one person in it that would get downed multiple times. It just got annoying carrying people through the event. If I basically had to do it by myself then we should be allowed to actually do it by ourselves.


That's what I'm saying. I don't mind stuff like Overwatch or Warcraft PvP, where the matches are fast, but I'm not interested in dragging someone's corpse all the way across an Avengers mission I can easily complete on my own.

----------


## Steroid

Yeah this event is basically designed to carry a bunch of dead weight. I'm just glad I was able to get it done quickly.

----------


## CosmiComic

> Okay, you can play Hank and I'll play as Clint. 
> 
> I hope we get Wasp before Ant-Man, honestly (or the Ant-Wasp tag-team combo I suggested a while back). We could do with a few more girls on the roster. Though I don't really care who is wearing the mask, be it Hank or Scott or Janet or Hope or Nadia or whoever the hell. I like all of those characters, I like Ant-Men and Wasps, and will be happy with any of them.


I'd like all of those tbh, including Cassie Lang, but I might be too much to ask for. Although aren't Hope and Nadia technically the same person?

----------


## Ascended

> Yeah this event is basically designed to carry a bunch of dead weight. I'm just glad I was able to get it done quickly.


If it's still available this weekend I'll have to maybe drag some bodies through it myself.  :Stick Out Tongue:  But....gha, I had PUGs. 




> I'd like all of those tbh, including Cassie Lang, but I might be too much to ask for. Although aren't Hope and Nadia technically the same person?


Getting all four or five in the game? As individual characters? Definitely asking for too much my man.  :Big Grin: 

I don't think it'd be unreasonable to expect some costume skins though. Cap has his USAgent skin, so I could see something like that here. 

And Nadia isn't Hope. Hope was an obvious inspiration, but the characters have damn little in common in both personality and background.

----------


## CosmiComic

> If it's still available this weekend I'll have to maybe drag some bodies through it myself. 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting all four or five in the game? As individual characters? Definitely asking for too much my man. 
> 
> And Nadia isn't Hope. Hope was an obvious inspiration, but the characters have damn little in common in both personality and background.


Yeah, two is more likely. 

I guess I thought Nadia was the 616 version and Hope was the MC2 version, even though they have different mothers. That's probably wrong

----------


## Steroid

> If it's still available this weekend I'll have to maybe drag some bodies through it myself.  But....gha, I had PUGs.


It lasts 2 weeks and I will say it is worth doing the main event chain as you get a piece of Exotic gear for each of your heroes over Power Level 120. That doesn't mean you have to do it with each hero. You only have to do it once.

----------


## Ascended

> Yeah, two is more likely. 
> 
> I guess I thought Nadia was the 616 version and Hope was the MC2 version, even though they have different mothers. That's probably wrong


Never read any of the MC2 stuff, so I can't really speak for that. But Nadia doesn't seem to have much in common with Hope beyond a father, a heroic moniker, and a haircut. 




> It lasts 2 weeks and I will say it is worth doing the main event chain as you get a piece of Exotic gear for each of your heroes over Power Level 120. That doesn't mean you have to do it with each hero. You only have to do it once.


Really? Well that's getting done then. Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## CosmiComic

> Never read any of the MC2 stuff, so I can't really speak for that. But Nadia doesn't seem to have much in common with Hope beyond a father, a heroic moniker, and a haircut.


Oh. It's been a while since I read any of it, but I think Hope was evil in MC2. She was also somewhat younger

----------


## Ascended

I didn't know Hope came from the MC2; I thought she was a movie original.

Huh. Learn something new every day.

----------


## Steroid

> Really? Well that's getting done then. Thanks for the heads up!


Yep. For the chain that will get you the exotics and the nameplate there's 3 things you have to do an honestly it's really easy. You have to do 3 Tachyon Missions with 2 or more of the same hero in the group. 5 Warzones with 2 or more of the same hero in the group( The tachyon missions count towards this) and finally defeat 5 Dreadbots with team takedowns(this you can actually do solo).

----------


## CosmiComic

> I didn't know Hope came from the MC2; I thought she was a movie original.
> 
> Huh. Learn something new every day.


Yeah. I don't think she had a lot of appearances. But they had to put someone in Ant-Man since Janet wasn't able to make the cut somehow. I don't think the comic and MCU versions are a lot alike though. And now 616 has Nadia. But, I'm getting off track. Back to the Avengers games

----------


## Ascended

> Yep. For the chain that will get you the exotics and the nameplate there's 3 things you have to do an honestly it's really easy. You have to do 3 Tachyon Missions with 2 or more of the same hero in the group. 5 Warzones with 2 or more of the same hero in the group( The tachyon missions count towards this) and finally defeat 5 Dreadbots with team takedowns(this you can actually do solo).


That's not bad at all. Wow, they really tossed us an easy one huh?




> Yeah. I don't think she had a lot of appearances. But they had to put someone in Ant-Man since Janet wasn't able to make the cut somehow. I don't think the comic and MCU versions are a lot alike though. And now 616 has Nadia. But, I'm getting off track. Back to the Avengers games


For what it's worth, Nadia is surprisingly enjoyable I think.

So, yeah, the game....do we have any guesses on who'll be released after T'Challa?

----------


## Steroid

They have a Black Widow themed event going on right now. Don't bother logging on it's terrible and not worth the time at all.

----------


## GenericUsername

> They have a Black Widow themed event going on right now. Don't bother logging on it's terrible and not worth the time at all.


I didn't even update the game. I saw that it was just the same quest areas but only tell you to use certain characters. Then the rewards being a terrible nameplate that was just so lazy. Then the costumes they want everyone to buy that are just reskins and not whole new costumes. It's just so low effort and terrible.

----------


## Steroid

> I didn't even update the game. I saw that it was just the same quest areas but only tell you to use certain characters. Then the rewards being a terrible nameplate that was just so lazy. Then the costumes they want everyone to buy that are just reskins and not whole new costumes. It's just so low effort and terrible.


Yeah once I saw that it was just basically pointless objectives and forcing me to have Widow in the party to do it basically made me say no way.

----------


## Ascended

I wasn't too thrilled by the Red Room event either. I didn't expect new content or a huge shift in the game or anything, but there's no real reason to do the event either. 

You run particular mission types with a particular character, have Widow somewhere in your group, and use your ultimates. That's it. You don't really have to go out of your way for anything. The rewards should likewise be fairly minor since the prerequisites are so easy to achieve, but not *this* minor. 

At first I thought you'd get a animated Red Room nameplate for each hero you did the event with, but the nameplate isn't specialized for anyone and while the animation is nice, the lack of personalization makes it rather bland. And it's shared by every hero so once you finish the objectives once there's no reason to do it on another character.

The fact that this is running for two weeks kinda boggles my mind; you could probably finish the event in a single day, why two weeks? I'm hoping that when the back half of this starts and we deal directly with Yelena that we get more than we've had so far. I wouldn't argue with Yelena being a regular villain sector, or a skin for Widow, or anything better than a generic nameplate that, animation aside, offers nothing worth earning.

I do like the Red Room skins on the marketplace though. Not enough to buy any of them, but some of them do look pretty damn good. The Cap skin especially is very different from what we've seen from Cap skins before and has a legit "Bucky/Winter Soldier" vibe going on. It doesn't actually look like Bucky, but it has that kinda feel to it.

I *will* say that the Red Room stuff hit much sooner than I expected it too; the Tachyon event had just wrapped up and I expected a much longer wait for this. So I have some small amount of hope that the other things the devs announced will arrive sooner than I anticipated too.  

But I gotta say....all the bitching and whining I've seen about the Endgame skins (not necessarily here but elsewhere online) kinda pisses me off. Did anyone really think these would just be given away for free? The game *does* have to make money somehow folks, and they already give us all the new content and characters for free. Did anyone really think they'd use the actor's likenesses, even though that sorta thing usually involves paying royalties this game certainly can't afford to pay?

And really, you can earn marketplace cash just by doing the challenge card stuff. You don't have to spend any money to get these marketplace items and skins, you just gotta play the game and do the card challenges. It's easy, and it doesn't cost a dime. I suppose if you already finished all the challenge cards for each hero and spent that marketplace cash then you're outta luck, but otherwise you got no room to whine.

I do understand not liking that Endgame Hawkeye has the buzzcut; that's an awful look in the first place, but anyone who thought we were gonna get MCU skins for free, and that those skins would look like the actors, wasn't using their brains. But it seems like hating on this game has just become the fashionable thing to do. My sympathy for the devs is pretty limited; they released a game that wasn't ready and didn't offer enough variety, they're way behind schedule, and nothing they've released yet has made up for these early stumbles and mistakes. There's *plenty* about this game that's worth complaining about. But the whining about the Endgame skins passes beyond constructive criticism or "earned" complaints and has entered the realm of moron fanboys doing their best impersonation of the Simpson's Comic Book Guy.

----------


## Ascended

Back half of the Red Room stuff hit this week, and as with the first half I am disappointed. Not as disappointed as I was with the first half, but still.

You get some new HARM rooms, which are all red and filled with environmental hazards. You get some mission assignments with objectives you actually have to keep half an eye on, stuff like "throw X enemies into the lava" and "defeat X enemies while invisible." And you do it solo; no multiplayer, no AI companions. You don't have to use Widow, though the "invisible" stuff is hard to do without her (there is that major artifact that makes you invisible, you can use that). It's just enough of a challenge to be engaging but not nearly hard enough to be frustrating. The new HARM rooms scale to your level but cap out at 120, so characters above that can crush these things and flex their badassery. Finishing a mission objective rewards you with a quality legendary item, usually a chest piece built around the "cosmic" damage/healing buff, but I think I got something different once or twice too.

The major mission objective involves finishing five of the other mission chains (and a few other things) and gives you some damn fine rewards; a piece of the exotic gear set that provides a Jarvis Barrier, a ton of those polygrath/polygon/whatever-they-are that you need for upgrading your major artifact, some upgrade modules, and I think a name plate I haven't bothered to look at yet. And like with the tachyon event, every character gets a piece of gear, which is cool. 

But you don't fight Yelena. No new villain sector, no skin, nothing. Hell you don't even *see* her! And that felt like a total cop out; you get this big two part event that drags on for weeks and you don't even get to lay eyes on the person responsible! I didn't really expect a new villain sector or anything, but I had hoped we'd get more than a HARM room with new colors on the walls! Once again, the devs seem to half-ass their efforts and give us something that has the seeds of greatness within it but fails to live up to any of its potential. This thing is gonna last until the end of the month, so *maybe* there's a secret mission or something for next week, but I wouldn't bet on it.

The rewards are worth doing the event for, and you can finish all of it pretty quick (I'm already done and this hit yesterday) but....what the hell, Crystal Dynamics? 

Marketplace stuff was cool though. We get a couple animated nameplates for free to hype up the debut of Hulu's MODOK show, we get the Endgame skins for Hulk and Iron Man, and those look good even if Hulk doesn't have the glasses. Even the people who've been bitching about the Widow and Hawkeye MCU skins like Iron Man's, and that positivity is nice to see. We get a bunch of new non-movie skins for everybody, and some of those are pretty nice.

----------


## Steroid

> Back half of the Red Room stuff hit this week, and as with the first half I am disappointed. Not as disappointed as I was with the first half, but still.
> 
> You get some new HARM rooms, which are all red and filled with environmental hazards. You get some mission assignments with objectives you actually have to keep half an eye on, stuff like "throw X enemies into the lava" and "defeat X enemies while invisible." And you do it solo; no multiplayer, no AI companions. You don't have to use Widow, though the "invisible" stuff is hard to do without her (there is that major artifact that makes you invisible, you can use that). It's just enough of a challenge to be engaging but not nearly hard enough to be frustrating. The new HARM rooms scale to your level but cap out at 120, so characters above that can crush these things and flex their badassery. Finishing a mission objective rewards you with a quality legendary item, usually a chest piece built around the "cosmic" damage/healing buff, but I think I got something different once or twice too.
> 
> The major mission objective involves finishing five of the other mission chains (and a few other things) and gives you some damn fine rewards; a piece of the exotic gear set that provides a Jarvis Barrier, a ton of those polygrath/polygon/whatever-they-are that you need for upgrading your major artifact, some upgrade modules, and I think a name plate I haven't bothered to look at yet. And like with the tachyon event, every character gets a piece of gear, which is cool. 
> 
> But you don't fight Yelena. No new villain sector, no skin, nothing. Hell you don't even *see* her! And that felt like a total cop out; you get this big two part event that drags on for weeks and you don't even get to lay eyes on the person responsible! I didn't really expect a new villain sector or anything, but I had hoped we'd get more than a HARM room with new colors on the walls! Once again, the devs seem to half-ass their efforts and give us something that has the seeds of greatness within it but fails to live up to any of its potential. This thing is gonna last until the end of the month, so *maybe* there's a secret mission or something for next week, but I wouldn't bet on it.
> 
> The rewards are worth doing the event for, and you can finish all of it pretty quick (I'm already done and this hit yesterday) but....what the hell, Crystal Dynamics? 
> ...


Can agree with everything said about the event. I flew through it with Clint no problem and definitely bought the MCU Iron Man skin. Guess I'll just be grinding for Champion points till they release Black Panther.

----------


## Ascended

> Can agree with everything said about the event. I flew through it with Clint no problem and definitely bought the MCU Iron Man skin. Guess I'll just be grinding for Champion points till they release Black Panther.


I do like the challenge point system. It's not a huge thing but it gives us something to work towards and a way to refine play styles and roles. 

I haven't bought any of the MCU skins yet. I've been sitting on a chunk of marketplace cash for a while (all earned through challenge cards) but Thor is the character I'm waiting for. Unless they give him a stupid ass haircut like they did with Clint I'll absolutely be getting Thor's Endgame skin. Might grab Cap's too. Gonna pass on Tony, I run the Fraction inspired Bleeding Edge, which I like a lot, and Tony's nanite MCU armors are a little too advanced for my tastes; he looks more like a robot than a dude in armor. But I'm glad everyone likes the skin and I hope it sells well.

Hoping when Kamala and Kate's shows hit Disney+, their MCU skins are added immediately. Same when T'Challa comes out; I will drop some real cash for a MCU Panther skin the first day it's available. 

So, it looks like the cosmic cube villain sector is next. Always approve of new villain sectors, and I'm hoping this kicks off the end of the AIM storyline. We know the Kree are coming, we know future Monica trapped herself and Fury in time during the invasion; let's just beat the crap out of her, take the cube, and save the future so we can deal with the alien scourge (after a brief vacation in Wakanda) and get Carol into this thing. 

Still got "multiplayer mega HIVES" and "Omega level missions" looking to launch before Wakanda too. The multiplayer thing doesn't do much for me since I run this game solo, but omega levels sound fun.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

E3 didn't really reveal anything we didn't know already - Cosmic Cube with Monica (is it a timed event?), new Wasteland stuff from the Hawkeye storyline and the Black Panther expansion, which I will admit looks pretty and adds Klaw in both his MCU and comic designs and some AIM Spider Drone, plus Shuri and Okeye as supporting characters and Wakanda as a location, but nothing else confirmed. They REALLY needed to show off the Wakanda stuff properly.

----------


## Ascended

> E3 didn't really reveal anything we didn't know already - Cosmic Cube with Monica (is it a timed event?), new Wasteland stuff from the Hawkeye storyline and the Black Panther expansion, which I will admit looks pretty and adds Klaw in both his MCU and comic designs and some AIM Spider Drone, plus Shuri and Okeye as supporting characters and Wakanda as a location, but nothing else confirmed. They REALLY needed to show off the Wakanda stuff properly.


I'd guess Crystal Dynamics is a little shy about hard-line launch dates considering how badly they fumbled on the release windows for new characters. Even if the Wakanda stuff is 95% finished, I wouldn't be surprised if they're avoiding a specific date just in case things go sideways again. 

No new information in the BP trailer, or anywhere else that I've seen, but the trailer does give us a better idea of what we'll be getting. We get to see Klawe in both his human and "giant sound robot" forms, and I'm assuming the giant sound robot is going to be the final campaign story battle. We get to see Shuri, the Dora Milaje, and we get a good look at the Panther suit. And to nobody's surprise, everything has a vague MCU aesthetic without being a direct copy of the films. Oddly, we don't get a great look at T'Challa's face?

The biome looks to have at least three locations; the Golden City, what's likely the Great Mound, and the wilds. I think we only see the Great Mound in scenes where you're fighting Klawe, so that might be a location limited to the campaign story, but maybe not. I wouldn't bet real money on it, but looking at the trailer there's a slim chance that some of the maps will have more verticality to them than we're used to, and I will definitely welcome a different layout for missions and biomes.

We get a look at how T'Challa moves in combat, though no actual gameplay footage, but he looks good. Feels like the Panther in motion, yknow? 

I maintain that this is the best, perhaps last, chance for the game to recover from its poor launch and make something special out of itself. We haven't seen a lot from Wakanda yet, but I'm liking what I'm seeing. If the devs can nail this DLC and keep the improvements coming, then this game might end up living up to its potential.

----------


## GenericUsername

I didn't play Red Room at all. But will probably give the cosmic cube stuff a chance. And it's good that the BP stuff is coming in August. I expected December, or somewhere close to the end of the year.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

The problem is for a 2021 content set they really needed to tease stuff past August. A Captain Marvel themed expansion in time for the Holidays that finally brings in the Kree for example.

----------


## Frontier



----------


## The Gold Stream

not into BP or cinematic trailers but i hope the wakanda levels shake this game up, this game is still lagging in the steam charts  :Frown:

----------


## Ascended

> I didn't play Red Room at all. But will probably give the cosmic cube stuff a chance. And it's good that the BP stuff is coming in August. I expected December, or somewhere close to the end of the year.


I think the cosmic cube stuff is just a villain sector? Maybe a slightly longer/larger one than usual (sorta like how the Maestro villain sectors are bigger and longer) but I'm not expecting much beyond that. Might be a fun mission, maybe we'll get a cool cutscene or good loot or something, but I'm not expecting much.

I *hope* that this wraps up the current AIM storyline though. With AIM's time bridge destroyed, Monica defeated, and the cube in SHIELD's hands I feel like AIM won't pose a "Avengers" level threat anymore and the narrative can shift towards dealing with the Kree and (let's hope) Carol's introduction in time for the holidays.

But all I'm *expecting* is a new villain sector that adds nothing beyond a new bad guy to punch.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> The problem is for a 2021 content set they really needed to tease stuff past August. A Captain Marvel themed expansion in time for the Holidays that finally brings in the Kree for example.


Spider-Man is still on the way, right?

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Spider-Man is still on the way, right?


For Playstation yes. Pretty sure that Square are kicking themselves for agreeing to that.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Spider-Man is still on the way, right?





> For Playstation yes. Pretty sure that Square are kicking themselves for agreeing to that.


As well they should. I've got no dog in this fight, though I am curious to see how War for Wakanda does and what'll happen with Spider-Man once they get to him.

----------


## Frontier

At this point I'm just morbidly interested to see what their take on Spider-Man is like.

----------


## Steroid

The Cosmic Cube villain sector launched today and was about 20 minutes of fun, but still super easy.

----------


## Ascended

I was impressed by the new villain sector, actually. 

Not blown away, but impressed. Ran it on max difficultly solo with my 150 Thor; wearing a mix of All-Father and...what's it called, Asgard's Scion maybe?....legendary gear, spec'd for melee/lightning damage, with a defensive rating lower than it should be (and a 'meh' ranged rating). And I tore the level apart until the final battle, where some new mechanics caught me off guard. I prevailed in the end of course, but for the first time in a while I was actually engaged with the game. 

The outside map felt more expansive than the typical Taskmasker or Abomination map, there were plenty of secondary objectives to collect, the map layout felt different (might've just been me tho), and the visuals were great (the main AIM base looks cool from a distance). Inside, they recycled an old layout but it's one they only used in one or two other missions so I haven't played it to death. 

We get a couple cutscenes, and a "post credits" kind of stinger that I swear is setting up the next threat post-Kree (and if I'm right I am totally down for it). I feel like this mission did wrap up the primary AIM plot, like I had hoped. That was a big "pro" for me.

The rewards aren't anything special; a hero set legendary and, I dunno, some polychrons or something. But those aren't *bad* rewards for a villain sector either. Not like this was a big campaign mission or something.

I went into this with humble expectations and hopes, and they were surpassed (again, not hard to do, but still). This mission didn't reinvent the wheel, but it did make noticeable improvements and aimed us at the next chapter. The thing is too long for quick gear grinding runs, and the rewards aren't worth pursuing over other options so I feel like the replay value is limited, but it *does*do a few things we haven't seen before and that'll provide a nice change of pace once in a while.

Unrelated note; a while back I came across an article claiming that another data mine has found new information about upcoming heroes. I dunno how reliable the source was but they claim that the amount of coding attached to character's names indicates that the next four releases will be She-Hulk, Winter Soldier, Captain Marvel, and War Machine. Maybe in that order. Gotta admit, the list seems weird to me. Carol I get. But why these legacies with limited Avengers history, and not original/franchise leads like Ant-Man/Wasp, Scarlet Witch, etc? I want Bucky and Rhodes in this game but getting Steve's former sidekick before we get Wanda or Wasp seems kinda....off brand?

----------


## Steroid

> I was impressed by the new villain sector, actually. 
> 
> Not blown away, but impressed. Ran it on max difficultly solo with my 150 Thor; wearing a mix of All-Father and...what's it called, Asgard's Scion maybe?....legendary gear, spec'd for melee/lightning damage, with a defensive rating lower than it should be (and a 'meh' ranged rating). And I tore the level apart until the final battle, where some new mechanics caught me off guard. I prevailed in the end of course, but for the first time in a while I was actually engaged with the game. 
> 
> The outside map felt more expansive than the typical Taskmasker or Abomination map, there were plenty of secondary objectives to collect, the map layout felt different (might've just been me tho), and the visuals were great (the main AIM base looks cool from a distance). Inside, they recycled an old layout but it's one they only used in one or two other missions so I haven't played it to death. 
> 
> We get a couple cutscenes, and a "post credits" kind of stinger that I swear is setting up the next threat post-Kree (and if I'm right I am totally down for it). I feel like this mission did wrap up the primary AIM plot, like I had hoped. That was a big "pro" for me.
> 
> The rewards aren't anything special; a hero set legendary and, I dunno, some polychrons or something. But those aren't *bad* rewards for a villain sector either. Not like this was a big campaign mission or something.
> ...


The mechanics themselves were good but the boss fight for me was a cakewalk. I did it on Challenge IV but admittedly I did it with Hawkeye using a Bag of Tricks build. Particle damage on both melee and range with the Pym potentiator on 3 of the 4 gear pieces plus the Pym artifact so I'm doing an extra 90% Particle damage on every shot. The numbers get really insane if i pop Hunter's Arrow and get the battery effect going

----------


## Ascended

> The mechanics themselves were good but the boss fight for me was a cakewalk. I did it on Challenge IV but admittedly I did it with Hawkeye using a Bag of Tricks build. Particle damage on both melee and range with the Pym potentiator on 3 of the 4 gear pieces plus the Pym artifact so I'm doing an extra 90% Particle damage on every shot. The numbers get really insane if i pop Hunter's Arrow and get the battery effect going


Nice. I'm actually gearing Clint for a similar build. Still farming the right pieces for it.

No, my issues with the mechanics were gaffes on my part. Wasn't watching Monica the first time she popped her kill mechanic (was dealing with a trash mob behind me for like, one second!) so I didn't know what to look for the second time. Dropped the Bifrost on top of her and fell through the hole below her. Just idiot stuff like that. And my Thor isn't good at ranged combat at all, which didn't help lol.

----------


## Steroid

The main mission chain part of the Cosmic Cube event was fairly easy and luckily doesn't require any multiplayer. Quick heads up though, unlike the red room and tachyon anomaly events you don't get a piece of exotic for every character. You get a set of Exotic for the hero you complete the main mission chain with only.

----------


## Ascended

Yeah, I'm not sure if I like this approach better or not.

I felt like the tachyon rewards were extremely generous; fairly limited grinding and every hero gets an exotic? That was a nice reward considering the problems the game has had (those of us who have stuck with the game deserved a quality reward for doing so), but it didn't do much for replay value either; I knocked the event out in a day or two, got my exotics for everybody, and then had little reason to log back in. 

These rewards feel better as far as balance goes. Maybe a little too grind-y, as you gotta hit every ultimate a bunch of times with each hero to finish their individual mission chain, and that can take some time. Took me almost a week to get everyone's exotic (didn't play a ton either, but for that week I had a reason to log in and run a mission). I feel like I earned the exotics here, while with the tachyon event I felt like I was getting more than I paid for (which was good, but not really the kind of balance I wanna see as their standard). 

Mostly I just want to see them change the mission parameters some. Rather than "use each Ultimate X times" for each hero, mix it up some! Maybe Cap should save X hostages, Hulk should smash X vehicles, Tony should open X chests, etc. Something that doesn't feel so repetitive and grindy, at least.

Oh, apparently in this month's update we'll be getting the tachyon event's "multiple of the same character" feature added to the game as a permanent thing. Devs are listening to fan feedback, which is good. They changed around their time table a little too, pushing the Wastelands patrol feature behind Wakanda and moving the.....multiplayer Hives? Omega missions? Something.....into the July spot. 

Cap's Endgame skin looks fantastic, and they even changed the shield to the MCU one. First time they've changed a weapon design, I think. Bought that skin as soon as I logged in (and still have more than enough marketplace cash for Thor's Endgame skin, whenever it shows up).

You know, I've been more forgiving of this game than a lot of people (maybe because I'm just a casual gamer) but I do feel like the last few months, the game has been delivering some pretty solid stuff. Not making the kind of big changes we want to see, but they definitely seem to be moving in the right direction and the odds of this game making legit improvements and living up to its potential....maybe that's starting to feel a little more likely and less like blind optimism.  :Big Grin:

----------


## The Gold Stream

https://www.ign.com/articles/god-of-...rvels-avengers


b o y

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> https://www.ign.com/articles/god-of-...rvels-avengers
> 
> 
> b o y


Yeah, should be interesting, and this wouldn't be his first go-around with Marvel, given that he voiced Magneto in X-Men: Evolution about twenty years ago. Hoping he can bring some of that vocal energy to T'Challa/Black Panther, and I'll admit . . . the rendition of the Panther Habit here is pretty cool.

----------


## Ascended

And apparently everything in Wakanda is originally built; no repeated graphics, terrain layouts, or anything. That's an opportunity to fix a lot of the problems we still have and provide the variety and options we're looking for.

I really hope this DLC is successful. I still think there's a quality game buried under all the disappointment, and if Wakanda can realize that potential there might be a future for this game.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> And apparently everything in Wakanda is originally built; no repeated graphics, terrain layouts, or anything. That's an opportunity to fix a lot of the problems we still have and provide the variety and options we're looking for.
> 
> I really hope this DLC is successful. I still think there's a quality game buried under all the disappointment, and if Wakanda can realize that potential there might be a future for this game.


Same here.

----------


## Ascended

So T'Challa hits in three days, along with a new Event, a new MCU skin for Cap (Avengers 1 costume), and a new character UI. Maybe a few other things I haven't heard of.

And so far I think all of it looks pretty gods damn good. Like, 10/10 for this game. T'Challa's combat looks fun, fluid, and true to character. Wakanda looks beautiful, and the new enemies and status effects look interesting, with some new tricks we haven't seen. The Panther skins are among the best the game has offered. 

What does everyone else think, now that we've seen some content? Are we hyped, or are we thinking this just looks like more of the same? Is this gonna be a big step towards redeeming the game, or is this the last futile gasp before servers are shut down?

----------


## green_garnish

> So T'Challa hits in three days, along with a new Event, a new MCU skin for Cap (Avengers 1 costume), and a new character UI. Maybe a few other things I haven't heard of.
> 
> And so far I think all of it looks pretty gods damn good. Like, 10/10 for this game. T'Challa's combat looks fun, fluid, and true to character. Wakanda looks beautiful, and the new enemies and status effects look interesting, with some new tricks we haven't seen. The Panther skins are among the best the game has offered. 
> 
> What does everyone else think, now that we've seen some content? Are we hyped, or are we thinking this just looks like more of the same? Is this gonna be a big step towards redeeming the game, or is this the last futile gasp before servers are shut down?


For me, it's too late. I uninstalled the game months ago and I can't imagine anything inspiring me to take up storage with it again.

----------


## The Gold Stream

i think the core content is too shallow for even a successful dlc to really save

that said, maybe this dlc will change things drastically enough and lead to other big overhauls so that'd be nice but probably too optimistic

----------


## Vanguard

This Black Panther DLC is the only reason Id get this game.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> i think the core content is too shallow for even a successful dlc to really save
> 
> that said, maybe this dlc will change things drastically enough and lead to other big overhauls so that'd be nice but probably too optimistic


That _is_ a big part of the problem. Even "the strength of the Black Panther" can only do so much. Unless they completely overhaul Avengers to strengthen and deepen the core of the game . . . well, I'll hang on for Black Panther and to see what and how they do with Spider-Man. That's about it.

----------


## Ascended

Well, I finished the story mode for Panther a day or two back, and I am quite satisfied with it. 

T'Challa is amazing to play and has some great mechanics. For sheer "fun" factor I think he's gotta be my second favorite after Thor. I like the new vibranium and sonic status effects, as well as the vibranium payload ability. The Panther's skins are pretty good, far better than what we've got before. I actually spent real money for the first time on this game to get the "shadow physics" skin (it's based on Stelfreeze's design and looks super badass). And I feel like they tweaked the leveling process again; T'Challa's gaining levels *and* power level quickly. 

Finishing the story mode gives you a new artifact that summons Okoye, and I am very glad to see the devs continuing with the "summon" artifacts. I don't want that to be the *only* kind of major artifact they introduce but I do love being able to summon more people to fight with me and for T'Challa, I wouldn't have accepted anything else.

The story mode was solid and I think they did right by Wakanda and its people. Writing for Shuri, T'Challa, Klaue, and everyone else felt spot-on. The biome was beautifully rendered and felt really fresh. The new hub is amazing, I love how interactive it is, how guards will salute when you pass, all the dialogue you overhear, and the other Avengers have some great interactions; Thor talking to the spiritual advisor (I forget his name) is hilarious, and I like how you'll overhear the advisor talking to people like Wanda, Strange, and Loki. Just a nice little detail yknow?

The story missions had a lot of environmental hazards, which is something I've wanted to see. And the new Event has some different prerequisites for each hero; rather than just "use your Ultimates X times" it's got some variety like "perform X takedowns" and "defeat X foes with headshots." I suggested that here a while ago and it was cool to see the suggestion implemented (not that I think the devs are reading this thread, but still nice).

Only real "disappointment" here, and it's a minor spoiler so skip this sentence if you don't wanna know what happens, is that Monica apparently survived. I was really hoping she was dead.

The new enemies are nice, with varied abilities, but it's a small step in the right direction and not as different as it could, and likely should, have been. But still a step in the right direction. 

I don't care for the new UI. Maybe I'm just not used to it yet, and it's not "bad" either, but I don't feel like it made things more streamlined or easier to access. And I'm not thrilled that we didn't get a MCU skin for Panther right out of the gate, I feel like the game would've made a lot of cash if they had just added a Endgame skin for T'Challa instead of the Avengers 1 skin for Cap (it's his worst costume from the MCU too, why couldn't it have been Winter Soldier or Age of Ultron?). 

I think the DLC did pretty much everything right, and showed us what this game could be. Will it save Avengers? Not by itself, no (and it was never going to). But I think if the devs can roll new stuff out faster than they were, and that content is as high quality as this DLC, then there's definitely real hope. 

And I think now, that's the real question. Wakanda showed us that this game can grow into something with real viability and long-term potential; they seem to know where they need to make changes and what those changes should be. But will they introduce these changes quickly enough? The buzz on this expansion has been almost entirely positive from what I've seen...but can the devs keep the ball rolling before everyone gets bored and leaves?

The devs said they want to let Wakanda have its moment to shine before they talk about upcoming content, and that seems fair. They'll release a new roadmap in a little while, and I guess we'll see if they can pick up the pace then.

----------


## The Gold Stream

i reinstalled it to start catching up but i just got bored with the combat after a few mins, i have a max lvl iron man though so i may try again to power through it since it does seem to be getting good reviews

----------


## BlueElf94

After a little over a year hiatus, I reinstalled the game and am gonna give it a shot.  Replaying the story mode first to re-immerse.

----------


## Ascended

Good luck, hope you enjoy yourself!

----------


## BlueElf94

> Good luck, hope you enjoy yourself!


I'm very pleased with all the quality of life updates so far, game just feels overall smoother now.  I'm trying to play the content in the order that it came out, so while I'm less than impressed with the Tachyon Rifts I look forward to starting Kate's campaign and seeing what all is there

----------


## Ascended

So it looks like the game had a really big boost in players from the free weekend (or was it a whole week?) up into Wakanda, but the numbers have settled back down to roughly where they were before. Or are trending that way at least.

To my mind, this tells us that there is still interest in the game, but a few hours of new campaign content and a new hero isn't enough to generate long-term increases. Which, of course, begs the question of what *would* keep people logging in?

We know that "variety" is the biggest problem. But adding new biomes, enemies, and a few new wrinkles to mission parameters isn't likely to fix that. That's what Wakanda did, and while those additions were great and the whole DLC was a big step in the right direction, it wasn't enough to keep people engaged for more than a week or two. And we shouldn't be surprised by that, no single DLC is gonna be enough to change this game's trajectory.

So....thoughts?

I'm thinking we need stuff to do outside of combat missions. 

How about we take Avengers Tower back from AIM, and make it a new hub we can modify and decorate? If you've played DCU Online you'll have a good idea of the kinds of stuff you can do with such a thing, and while I'm not suggesting a straight copy of DCUO's lair system, I think Avengers might benefit from something similar. It'd at least give us something to work towards other than new gear with slightly more optimal stats.

Gear creation/modification. Does anyone enjoy praying to the RNG gods for a new exotic in the right gear slot, with the right stats, abilities, and status effects? How tired are you of running the Mega Hive, knowing that you're almost certain to get crap you're not gonna use? Wouldn't it be better if we could just grind resources and use those to optimize our gear? I'd be more likely to play if I knew I had an achievable goal and wasn't just relying on raw luck, even if it took a stupid amount of resources to modify my gear. Creating gear from scratch, Elder Scrolls style, might be out of the question (or not?) but even being able to modify stats and keywords (like changing "light combo finisher" for "heavy combo finisher" or "plasma" damage to "gamma" or "Intensity" to "Resolve") would be enough for me. 

Mini missions/games. Consider the casino in Final Fantasy 7. You can earn XP, gear and rewards, all that stuff, by playing minigames where you snowboard, race chocobos (big chickens), play basketball, etc. And I know people would go there to screw around when they were tired of playing the main story. PS4 Spider-Man also had different mini-games where you had to catch pigeons, destroy drones, find certain locations, etc. Replay value on Avengers might increase if we had something similar; flying the quinjet on a short mission, playing darts against Clint and Kate, sneaking past AIM security to save hostages, stuff like that could really add to the game's variety and give us different things to do when we get tired of Hives and Villain Sectors.

And why don't we have "stealth" moments in endgame missions anyway? We had "stealth" moments in the main campaign where we had to successfully sneak past some guys before we went back to combat. No reason we can't do that now.

Sandbox biomes. I feel like the Wasteland Patrol content is gonna be like this (here's hoping it comes out soon), but maybe make each biome a single location with each map woven together to make one huge area, and on top of the missions themselves you could find random villains to battle, side quests to do, civilians to save/escort, etc? Revamping the biomes like this would provide a good opportunity to add more variety and layers to the layouts, which helps with the "variety" problem. Add in some randomized environmental effects, hazards, and other randomized events to make each play-through and region feel more unique, and I think players would find themselves logging in more often.

Honestly, I'd happily accept a DLC that didn't offer a new hero and instead reworked the established content to add more variety and endgame options. What good is getting Wanda or Wasp or someone onto the roster if I'm too bored to play them?

Wakanda was good. Really damn good. But the devs need to drop more unique content, and do it a lot faster than they have been, if this game is going to have any chance of surviving.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

If Wakanda didn't move the needle in terms of sales (game and DLC) then I don't see it getting anymore content after Spider-Man

----------


## Derek Metaltron

I think Captain Marvel is going to be the last piece of content next year, if only to conclude the Kree plot they’ve been dangling for ages. I heard a rumour that something Doctor Strange related was also suggested?

----------


## BlackClaw

> I think Captain Marvel is going to be the last piece of content next year, if only to conclude the Kree plot they’ve been dangling for ages. I heard a rumour that something Doctor Strange related was also suggested?


Doctor Strange was discovered via Datamining along with Scarlet Witch, Captain Marvel, Falcon, and Winter Soldier. Hell the Wakanda dlc even hints at Wanda as Zawafari talks to her if you go to his room after the story is concluded.

----------


## Ascended

> If Wakanda didn't move the needle in terms of sales (game and DLC) then I don't see it getting anymore content after Spider-Man


I don't think the studio is ready to give up on the game yet. I'd assume they'll at least try a free to play model before shutting down. I mean, why just admit defeat when you still have options on the table? On the 8th they're gonna release a road map for the rest of this year and all of 2022, and I think the game will probably be kept alive that long unless things go even further south in a bad way. Other games have recovered from bigger deficits (FF14, DCU Online, etc) and I feel like giving up now is premature. Coming back from the brink is no easy feat but it's not impossible, and who wants to give up on a IP as big as Avengers before exhausting every possibility? But we'll see what happens, who knows what'll transpire? 




> I think Captain Marvel is going to be the last piece of content next year, if only to conclude the Kree plot theyve been dangling for ages. I heard a rumour that something Doctor Strange related was also suggested?


My guess is that we'll get Carol before that. Early summer perhaps? Given the state of the game I'd think the devs want to drop some big name heroes who will generate a lot of hype as quickly as they can right? Better to give us someone like Carol sooner rather than later, when we might not have a game "later" at all.

I know the past release schedule makes this very unlikely and we've heard absolutely nothing that even hints at this, but my gut tells me we might get someone like Strange or Wanda around Halloween, with a holiday Event instead of a full DLC to introduce them. I fully expect to be wrong about that but getting a well known hero like those guys so quickly after T'Challa could do a lot for the game, and launching them out of a Event means a lot less work for the devs.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> My guess is that we'll get Carol before that. Early summer perhaps? Given the state of the game I'd think the devs want to drop some big name heroes who will generate a lot of hype as quickly as they can right? Better to give us someone like Carol sooner rather than later, when we might not have a game "later" at all.
> 
> I know the past release schedule makes this very unlikely and we've heard absolutely nothing that even hints at this, but my gut tells me we might get someone like Strange or Wanda around Halloween, with a holiday Event instead of a full DLC to introduce them. I fully expect to be wrong about that but getting a well known hero like those guys so quickly after T'Challa could do a lot for the game, and launching them out of a Event means a lot less work for the devs.


If the studio was operating under the rule of synergy with the MCU I would have imagined that we'd be getting Spider-Man at the end of the year to tie into NWH, then maybe a two part story adding both Strange and Scarlet Witch to tie into MOM, maybe an Asgard update for LAT and then we'd get the Captain Marvel stuff at the end of 2022 to tie into The Marvels. But by that logic we'd be waiting for the Hawkeyes and Black Panther, so probably not. But I doubt we'll get anything as significant as WFW for October, or even a Hawkeye level update. We'll have to see. I could possibly believe Spider-Man will be added this year, maybe. Depends how big they want something  that's exclusive to be.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I don't think the studio is ready to give up on the game yet. I'd assume they'll at least try a free to play model before shutting down. I mean, why just admit defeat when you still have options on the table? On the 8th they're gonna release a road map for the rest of this year and all of 2022, and I think the game will probably be kept alive that long unless things go even further south in a bad way. Other games have recovered from bigger deficits (FF14, DCU Online, etc) and I feel like giving up now is premature. Coming back from the brink is no easy feat but it's not impossible, and who wants to give up on a IP as big as Avengers before exhausting every possibility? But we'll see what happens, who knows what'll transpire?


This game has lost huge money for the publisher. They will have to pour in even more money into it a sinking ship to try to save it. It would be easier to cut losses than spend more hoping there will draw enough people it make it profitable.

----------


## Ascended

> If the studio was operating under the rule of synergy with the MCU I would have imagined that we'd be getting Spider-Man at the end of the year to tie into NWH


From the look of things it's possible Spidey will release somewhere around the same time as NWH, but the game has definitely not tried overly hard to line up with the MCU. And for the most part I think that's probably a good thing; I don't want content here to be dependent on MCU release dates yknow? If things line up right for synergy, then great, but it probably shouldn't be a major focus. If I get MCU skins when a new show/film comes out (like Widow's white suit), or a MCU hero joins the roster (like T'Challa), maybe a nameplate or emote or something, that's all the synergy I need.




> This game has lost huge money for the publisher. They will have to pour in even more money into it a sinking ship to try to save it. It would be easier to cut losses than spend more hoping there will draw enough people it make it profitable.


Oh, it's definitely bad business to keep throwing good money after bad. And obviously I don't have access to Sony's accounts and metrics so I don't know if they've already crossed that threshold. But I'm not completely sure this game has reached that point yet. The last free weekend saw a big spike in players, and so did Wakanda, so there's definitely a viable level of interest in the game. Sony just has to figure out how to turn that potential into actual revenue and keep people logging in beyond free weekends. It's not impossible. Hell, in a way it's not even "hard." This is the Avengers; the interest is built-in. Mostly I see it as a race against time; can the devs churn out the right kind of content, at the right level of quality, before the game crosses the "bad money" threshold? 

I dunno if they can. I took a look at the new roadmap (didn't watch the livestream, or whatever they announced it on) and I'm not impressed. The roadmap only covers the end of the year (and not 2022 like I had thought), and in that time we have a lot of content coming in; returning events, a raid, power cap increase, gear/resource rework, a new enemy type, a challenge to tie into Hawkeye's show, and of course Spidey on top of more MCU skins and probably some other stuff I'm forgetting.

And those are all pretty good things, taken in a vacuum. There's stuff the community has been asking for since launch. But I don't know if it's enough. Small steps in the right direction are fine....if you're in a good place to start with. This game isn't. It needs major improvements and big content drops that get attention and pull players in and I'm not convinced these incremental steps will achieve that before the game stops being worth the effort for Sony. I definitely think not releasing another hero (other than PS exclusive Spidey) before year's end is a missed opportunity; dropping someone like Wasp or Wanda or somebody before the holidays would have been a real nice move nobody would have seen coming.

We'll see. According to the roadmap livestream (or according to an article I read by someone who did watch it, anyway) Sony said they were happy with Wakanda and they have content coming in next year (heroes included) so Spidey won't be the game's last gasp.

----------


## iLLwILL

the game is pretty underwhelming, kinda disappointing. Well, next ver. they gotta improve on that

----------


## ChrisIII

Just played the Hawkeye expansion. Anybody else have Hawkeye's sword clipping glitch through almost every cutscene?

----------


## Immortal Weapon

Square Enix's President called the game a disappointment
https://www.ign.com/articles/marvels...-disappointing

----------


## Frontier

> Square Enix's President called the game a disappointment
> https://www.ign.com/articles/marvels...-disappointing


Not really surprising. I think they expressed a year ago how it fell short of expectations.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Square Enix's President called the game a disappointment
> https://www.ign.com/articles/marvels...-disappointing


It's failure and GOTG's relative success confirms that Marvel should stick to solid single player games for the most part. The fact you have fun storylines constrained under a failing multiplayer system (even Destiny 2, the game every GAAS rips off is now struggling) is heart breaking.

----------


## Frobisher

"While the new challenge that we tackled with this title produced a disappointing outcome, we are certain that the GaaS approach will grow in importance as gaming becomes more service oriented."

Cool, make more GaaS games and we'll ignore those too.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> "While the new challenge that we tackled with this title produced a disappointing outcome, we are certain that the GaaS approach will grow in importance as gaming becomes more service oriented."
> 
> Cool, make more GaaS games and we'll ignore those too.


If I could have the power to I would make sure every single Battle Royale and GaaS game would stop working and could never be made again. They are about half alone everything wrong with gaming these days.

https://www.cbr.com/marvels-avengers...r-man-details/

Surprised this is coming out so soon yet with so little information. I have a sneaky feeling this might have Red Room levels of effort, given the descriptions, though having Spider-Man hang out with Black Widow and Ms Marvel does sound fun. Makes it sound like we could be dealing with a younger Peter...

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> It's failure and GOTG's relative success confirms that Marvel should stick to solid single player games for the most part. The fact you have fun storylines constrained under a failing multiplayer system (even Destiny 2, the game every GAAS rips off is now struggling) is heart breaking.


Square is learning the wrong lessons. The president seems to think they put the wrong team for the game and that contributed to it's failure.

----------


## Havok83

> It's failure and GOTG's relative success confirms that Marvel should stick to solid single player games for the most part. The fact you have fun storylines constrained under a failing multiplayer system (even Destiny 2, the game every GAAS rips off is now struggling) is heart breaking.


Just bc Square bombed the release of this game doesnt mean Marvel should not do anymore multiplayer games. There is room for multiple genres and varied experiences out there
.




> If I could have the power to I would make sure every single Battle Royale and GaaS game would stop working and could never be made again. They are about half alone everything wrong with gaming these days.
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/marvels-avengers...r-man-details/
> 
> Surprised this is coming out so soon yet with so little information. I have a sneaky feeling this might have Red Room levels of effort, given the descriptions, though having Spider-Man hang out with Black Widow and Ms Marvel does sound fun. Makes it sound like we could be dealing with a younger Peter...


You dont like them? Then dont play them. That is such an awful take to have that they shouldnt exist bc you dont enjoy them. F the millions out there that do.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> If I could have the power to I would make sure every single Battle Royale and GaaS game would stop working and could never be made again. They are about half alone everything wrong with gaming these days.
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/marvels-avengers...r-man-details/
> 
> Surprised this is coming out so soon yet with so little information. I have a sneaky feeling this might have Red Room levels of effort, given the descriptions, though having Spider-Man hang out with Black Widow and Ms Marvel does sound fun. Makes it sound like we could be dealing with a younger Peter...


The major publishers like Ubisoft and EA think that NFT and block chain games will be the next big thing. Sorry, but using my game to mine crypto is a fucking no go.

----------


## Derek Metaltron

> Just bc Square bombed the release of this game doesnt mean Marvel should not do anymore multiplayer games. There is room for multiple genres and varied experiences out there


Hence why I said 'for the most part', Marvel is popular because it allows for a range of stories and experiences for its characters, something typically secondary in multiplayer focused experiences, and GAAS was never going to be an easy model for it unless they'd opted for something like X-Men or Inhumans where the player could design their own characters and powers as with Destiny. I'll admit a certain bias of course.





> The major publishers like Ubisoft and EA think that NFT and block chain games will be the next big thing. Sorry, but using my game to mine crypto is a fucking no go.


If that's the route they take I'll have no part in it, especially given how polluting and evil NFT's are as a concept. Goes to show you how much we're willing to take since the days we balked about paying extra for horse armor.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Havok83

> Hence why I said 'for the most part', Marvel is popular because it allows for a range of stories and experiences for its characters, something typically secondary in multiplayer focused experiences, and GAAS was never going to be an easy model for it unless they'd opted for something like X-Men or Inhumans where the player could design their own characters and powers as with Destiny. I'll admit a certain bias of course.


And why must that be limited to those factions? If that was within the scope of what hte devs wanted to do, customizable characters is something that could work in an Avengers title

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

And here's Spidey.

----------


## Frontier

> And here's Spidey.


It looks like Spider-Man in the context of this game universe.

Is that Sean Chiplock?

----------


## Vic Vega

> Square is learning the wrong lessons. The president seems to think they put the wrong team for the game and that contributed to it's failure.


Square was always going to throw their foreign affiliate dev team under the bus in the event of failure. Square wants to protect it's brand as the Final Fantasy/Dragon Quest guys who every time they release a game it's practically a national holiday in Japan.

I'm not surprised that that Square won't give up on GAAS. This is the same company that runs not one, but three MMOs  ( two of which are Subscription Based...I am not sure about DQ10) as well all the mobile stuff.

Square has been monetizing games for awhile now but just in niche markets. So of course they think they can do it on a larger scale. They have been doing it for awhile but nobody noticed.

In truth, Marvel Heroes was just as cash grabby as Avengers is (really it was worse), but you rarely heard complaining because the playerbase was having fun.

If Avengers was a game that made it's playerbase happy, they wouldn't care so much about it's monetizing.

----------


## Ascended

I don't even know why Square throwing CD under the bus is newsworthy. They weren't happy with the game's revenue? No sh*t, we knew that a year ago. That's not news, it's just Square trying to avoid accountability and rubbing salt in the wound.

Anyway, the Spidey trailer looks....fine? Parker is properly quippy and the costume looks good (not great, but good). The movement and combat style seems right. But it's just a cinematic, what I really want to see is actual gameplay, and traversal more than anything else. I've no doubt Spidey will feel really good in combat, this game hasn't disappointed when it comes to that. But getting around the maps is something else entirely, and if Spidey only has Widow style grapple lines....that's not gonna cut it. 

Honestly, I think Spidey is gonna end up a failure for this game, or at least he's not gonna change its fate one way or another. His PS exclusivity only serves to piss off two-thirds of the player base while putting this version of the character in direct competition with Insomniac's, and there's no way Avengers Spidey looks good in comparison. The exclusivity also means there's limited value in doing a full expansion story, so we end up with this halfassed measure of a Spidey-centric Event, and people already complain about not having enough variety or things to do in game. 

This kind of Event-not-story character launch would be fine for lesser guys like Winter Soldier or Falcon, but for a name as big as Spider-Man, and it only being for PS players? I play on PS and even I'm kinda annoyed by it all. 

I'm far more interested in the changes to the gear system than I am Spidey, honestly. 

The complaints about monetization were overblown though. Nothing in game requires real money, and those XP boosters weren't a big deal. You can level a character pretty damn fast in the first place and it's not like the game has such a high skill requirement you're gonna out-level your ability to play correctly. I'm glad the boosters were taken out, and CD did break their promise to not include that sorta stuff, but people were acting like you had to drop real cash or you couldn't do anything and that was never the case.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

> I don't even know why Square throwing CD under the bus is newsworthy. They weren't happy with the game's revenue? No sh*t, we knew that a year ago. That's not news, it's just Square trying to avoid accountability and rubbing salt in the wound.


It's newsworthy because Square is taking the failure the wrong way. They didn't get the wrong team, they chose the wrong model for the game.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

I can only say this in regards to the whole situation outside of Spider-Man --- Corporate's gonna corporate. It's all about keeping the brand strong, and whatever fails to keep the brand strong . . .

----------


## GenericUsername

I don't know if it was the wrong model, outside of the weird monetization. People use the whole it was a multiplayer game as an excuse. But multiplayer games have been around for decades, even ones online without problems. And them never creating cloud saves despite making a multiplayer online game shows that some of it is that it's the wrong people making the game too. Because that's bare minimum.

----------


## Immortal Weapon

According to a dev, this game's Spider-man is college aged and begin being Spider-man after A-day

https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/new...-release-date/

----------


## Frontier

> According to a dev, this game's Spider-man is college aged and begin being Spider-man after A-day
> 
> https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/new...-release-date/


Thank goodness he's not in high school  :Smile: .

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> According to a dev, this game's Spider-man is college aged and begin being Spider-man after A-day
> 
> https://comicbook.com/gaming/amp/new...-release-date/





> Thank goodness he's not in high school .


Yes. Yes, indeed. We might be getting something closer to the 80s/90s animated Peter Parkers that were college students with a few years of "fighting crime, spinning webs" under their belts.

----------


## Pattern_Maker

After A-Day? That's interesting.

So for someone who hasn't touched the game in a long time and haven't played the previous DLCs would it not be a good idea to go into the Spider-Man one or previous ones with low level characters?

----------


## Ascended

> After A-Day? That's interesting.
> 
> So for someone who hasn't touched the game in a long time and haven't played the previous DLCs would it not be a good idea to go into the Spider-Man one or previous ones with low level characters?


Well, I'd recommend playing the main campaign through, just for the sake of keeping the storyline intact. Play the main campaign, then the Kate stuff, then Clint, then Wakanda. 

If you have a PS, the Spidey stuff is, I think, a limited-time event so, yknow, do that when it launches.

As for low level characters, if I recall correctly there's a minimum level requirement for a bunch of stuff but once you hit that, you shouldn't have any problems.

----------


## Pattern_Maker

IGN was given gameplay footage by Crystal Dynamics and it comes with some bad news at the end of the video...

*spoilers:*
The Spider-Man DLC doesn't include a new storyline. There's a cutscene that shows how Peter meets the Avengers and the rest of his story is told through audio files you unlock by completing missions (like attack an enemy in a specific way).
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Havok83

Over a year later is this game worth picking up now, especially with BF sales bringing it down to $15?

----------


## Ascended

For $15 it's a steal. The main campaign is worth that at a minimum.

Spidey looks good. Traversal seems better than I feared. Combat looks as good as expected.

----------


## Ascended

IGN was really harsh on the Spidey preview but the youtubers who cover this game regularly seem more impressed, and I get the vibe that IGN was going to take a dump on Spidey no matter what the quality was actually like; there's a bad narrative around this game now that they seem to want to stick with. Must make good click bait.

Anyone expecting a full story mode and unique missions, or new enemies or whatever, was never gonna get what they want. This is exclusive to a single console, the devs were never going to drop a ton of effort into it due to that limitation. It's a crap situation since Spidey is such a popular, big name character but it is what it is, and this was never going to equal the glory of Insomniac's single player, dedicated Spidey games. But I bet if this weren't Spidey, if it were War Machine or Winter Soldier (and available to everyone), people would be applauding this kind of smaller scale release; less time and effort than a full DLC and we get a new character to try out. I suggested this sort of thing ages ago here and I suspect that CD will use this kind of launch again. Everyone is bitching about Spidey not being available for all consoles and how he deserves better than a small Event but I suspect it'll be successful anyway, people might bitch about how Spidey is being treated but they'll still log on when the 30th hits. 

I'm hoping the changes coming up this week turn out well. The system tweaks look alright, though I worry how the stat changes on gear will affect my characters. I haven't played the game in a few months, but I'm glad they're giving me a reason to in a couple days.

----------


## Starter Set

Started playing some days ago and so far i quite like it. 

Yes, the gameplay could be a bit better but it's not too bad really. And man, there is a lot to do.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> IGN was really harsh on the Spidey preview but the youtubers who cover this game regularly seem more impressed, and I get the vibe that IGN was going to take a dump on Spidey no matter what the quality was actually like; there's a bad narrative around this game now that they seem to want to stick with. Must make good click bait.
> 
> Anyone expecting a full story mode and unique missions, or new enemies or whatever, was never gonna get what they want. This is exclusive to a single console, the devs were never going to drop a ton of effort into it due to that limitation. It's a crap situation since Spidey is such a popular, big name character but it is what it is, and this was never going to equal the glory of Insomniac's single player, dedicated Spidey games. But I bet if this weren't Spidey, if it were War Machine or Winter Soldier (and available to everyone), people would be applauding this kind of smaller scale release; less time and effort than a full DLC and we get a new character to try out. I suggested this sort of thing ages ago here and I suspect that CD will use this kind of launch again. Everyone is bitching about Spidey not being available for all consoles and how he deserves better than a small Event but I suspect it'll be successful anyway, people might bitch about how Spidey is being treated but they'll still log on when the 30th hits. 
> 
> I'm hoping the changes coming up this week turn out well. The system tweaks look alright, though I worry how the stat changes on gear will affect my characters. I haven't played the game in a few months, but I'm glad they're giving me a reason to in a couple days.


Pretty much. Granted, it's a disappointment in the first place to everyone who doesn't have PlayStation 4/5 that they can't play as Spider-Man alongside the Avengers, but that just goes to show that console-exclusive content might not be that good an idea, period, at least not if it affects the plot in any meaningful way, which is likely why Spider-Man doesn't have story-related content, since that would just make it worse for those who can't play as him because they don't have PlayStation. That said, I'm mostly in it to check out his costume(s), and I like what I've seen thus far.

----------


## Ascended

Yeah, Spidey looks as good as I expected (good, but not Insomniac good). This game always does well with combat, each character feels "right" and is distinctive from the others and Parker looks like a lot of fun without being a rehash of somebody else. 

The traversal seems to web onto an invisible ceiling, which isn't great, but that's better than the limited grapple lines that characters like Widow and Clint use. It's not ideal by any means but it's "good enough." I do hope the devs attempt to overhaul movement and map layout at some point in 2022, it's been a weak point for the game since the start (a relatively minor weak point but still). A little more verticality and grapple points in maps and/or a little more fluidity in character movements would be most welcome. 

I agree that exclusive characters don't seem to be a good business model anymore, but I wonder if this would have gone smoother if each platform had gotten one. Would people be bitching as much as they are if Xbox players were getting Wolverine tomorrow? That could be CD's approach; give each console an exclusive character we'd all rather be playing in a Insomniac solo game.  :Big Grin: 

In any case, I do hope we see hero Events more often, to expand the roster without the need of a full DLC. Just don't do it with characters as big and popular as Spidey; save this sort of small scale launch for characters like Spectrum, Moon Girl, or Winter Soldier.

And the costumes do look good. I haven't seen one yet where I go "That's the one I need!" but they all look solid. Hell, I think the design sensibility has improved a lot across the board since launch. I wonder if we'll get MCU skins for Spidey? I'd say its a foregone conclusion for anyone else, but I don't know if the details on the Disney-Sony films deal would allow it? Disney+ doesn't stream the MCU Spidey movies so I dunno if this game can do MCU skins.

----------


## Starter Set

While i'm all for console exclusive games, cause the games are the all point of buying a specific console over an another one and that's what make that console special and worth buying, to have exclusive characters for a game released on different platforms do sound like a weird idea.

Now, i sure can appreciate the trolling aspect of it and for all their whining people in the end still are going to buy products from any companies, even ones they hate (i hate EA and still bought battlefront 2 like a bitch) but it's cold.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Yeah, Spidey looks as good as I expected (good, but not Insomniac good). This game always does well with combat, each character feels "right" and is distinctive from the others and Parker looks like a lot of fun without being a rehash of somebody else. 
> 
> The traversal seems to web onto an invisible ceiling, which isn't great, but that's better than the limited grapple lines that characters like Widow and Clint use. It's not ideal by any means but it's "good enough." I do hope the devs attempt to overhaul movement and map layout at some point in 2022, it's been a weak point for the game since the start (a relatively minor weak point but still). A little more verticality and grapple points in maps and/or a little more fluidity in character movements would be most welcome. 
> 
> I agree that exclusive characters don't seem to be a good business model anymore, but I wonder if this would have gone smoother if each platform had gotten one. *Would people be bitching as much as they are if Xbox players were getting Wolverine tomorrow? That could be CD's approach; give each console an exclusive character we'd all rather be playing in a Insomniac solo game.* 
> 
> In any case, I do hope we see hero Events more often, to expand the roster without the need of a full DLC. Just don't do it with characters as big and popular as Spidey; save this sort of small scale launch for characters like Spectrum, Moon Girl, or Winter Soldier.
> 
> And the costumes do look good. I haven't seen one yet where I go "That's the one I need!" but they all look solid. Hell, I think the design sensibility has improved a lot across the board since launch. I wonder if we'll get MCU skins for Spidey? I'd say its a foregone conclusion for anyone else, but I don't know if the details on the Disney-Sony films deal would allow it? Disney+ doesn't stream the MCU Spidey movies so I dunno if this game can do MCU skins.


Excellent shade there.




> While i'm all for console exclusive games, cause the games are the all point of buying a specific console over an another one and that's what make that console special and worth buying, to have exclusive characters for a game released on different platforms do sound like a weird idea.
> 
> Now, i sure can appreciate the trolling aspect of it and for all their whining people in the end still are going to buy products from any companies, even ones they hate (i hate EA and still bought battlefront 2 like a bitch) but it's cold.


Yeah, though there's only so much hate-buying/hate-playing will accomplish for the companies in question. Eventually, the hate outweighs the urge to buy/play, I'd believe.

----------


## Ascended

> Excellent shade there.


Thanks, I was kinda proud of that comment myself.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Played Spidey a bit; got him to level 25 or so. And I was right in my previous post; he's fun and feels unique but he's not at a Insomniac level of amazing. But he's closer than I thought he'd be. He's crazy mobile and quick, his web status effect allows for the best battlefield control in the game I think, and with the right "healing" talents in the skilltree he even makes a fairly decent support hero. He's got some good skins we didn't see in pre-release teasers, but no MCU skins (yet?) and I'm still looking for that "this is it!" skin that I'll run forever.

Spidey's "event" is pretty simple; you get a mission chain that has you do various objectives like "perform X takedowns with your intrinsic meter" and "defeat X powerful foes (adaptoids, etc) and get evidence from them." Sometimes you have to talk to a new NPC in the Ant-Hill. I haven't finished the chain yet (it's pretty long) but it rewards the skin we saw in the cinematic trailer (his defacto skin is nearly the same, just less detailed). For a character as popular as Spidey it's a raw deal, but this would be perfect for less popular characters (as I had hoped).

The gear system update seems like a improvement, though I've mostly only played (low level) Spidey and haven't really had the chance to dig around the new system to much. The ability to upgrade stuff is nice; we won't have to grind for that perfect piece of gear again, just burn resources to improve it. And somewhere around level 15 or 20, Spidey got a gear reward that was randomly improved to item level 140, which jacked up my item level average and now all of his gear is around that level. So I guess we level the character and gear at the same time. I like this, it allows me to get into higher level missions without having to grind out 50 levels for Spidey first, and lets me get into his hero specific sets faster. Not sure how that works in a team setting, since I only play solo, but it works nicely for that. 

I'm also enjoying the changes to vendors; they function like the guy in Wakanda, with four specific gear items for whoever you're playing as well as the random choices for the whole roster. Payloads seem easier to get, status effects aren't as limited so you can get damn near any effect for any hero. 

Sucks that Parker is a PS exclusive and therefore didn't provide new content but I feel like, once again, this game has made a small step in the right direction. I still worry that it's not improving fast enough, and Square talking sh*t about the game isn't helping their PR (do they want their investment to bust?) but the game is better now than it was a week ago and what else can we ask for?

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Thanks, I was kinda proud of that comment myself. 
> 
> Played Spidey a bit; got him to level 25 or so. And I was right in my previous post; he's fun and feels unique but he's not at a Insomniac level of amazing. But he's closer than I thought he'd be. He's crazy mobile and quick, his web status effect allows for the best battlefield control in the game I think, and with the right "healing" talents in the skilltree he even makes a fairly decent support hero. He's got some good skins we didn't see in pre-release teasers, but no MCU skins (yet?) and I'm still looking for that "this is it!" skin that I'll run forever.
> 
> Spidey's "event" is pretty simple; you get a mission chain that has you do various objectives like "perform X takedowns with your intrinsic meter" and "defeat X powerful foes (adaptoids, etc) and get evidence from them." Sometimes you have to talk to a new NPC in the Ant-Hill. I haven't finished the chain yet (it's pretty long) but it rewards the skin we saw in the cinematic trailer (his defacto skin is nearly the same, just less detailed). For a character as popular as Spidey it's a raw deal, but this would be perfect for less popular characters (as I had hoped).
> 
> The gear system update seems like a improvement, though I've mostly only played (low level) Spidey and haven't really had the chance to dig around the new system to much. The ability to upgrade stuff is nice; we won't have to grind for that perfect piece of gear again, just burn resources to improve it. And somewhere around level 15 or 20, Spidey got a gear reward that was randomly improved to item level 140, which jacked up my item level average and now all of his gear is around that level. So I guess we level the character and gear at the same time. I like this, it allows me to get into higher level missions without having to grind out 50 levels for Spidey first, and lets me get into his hero specific sets faster. Not sure how that works in a team setting, since I only play solo, but it works nicely for that. 
> 
> I'm also enjoying the changes to vendors; they function like the guy in Wakanda, with four specific gear items for whoever you're playing as well as the random choices for the whole roster. Payloads seem easier to get, status effects aren't as limited so you can get damn near any effect for any hero. 
> ...


We could ask for a lot more, but yeah, one thing at a time. And true, Crystal Dynamics might have screwed up a fair bit with Avengers overall, but it _is_ rather bad form for Square-Enix to openly dump on one of its own corporate subdivisions. Then again, no such thing as loyalty in the corporate world, especially if one fails to perform according to standard. All that said, I am glad Spider-Man plays well for the most part.

----------


## Ascended

> We could ask for a lot more, but yeah, one thing at a time.


Pretty much. I don't think this game has given us a bad update; everything they add makes the game a little bit better. Oh, except for that couple weeks where you could buy XP boosters from the marketplace, anyway. But that didn't last, and everything else seems to have been met with mostly positive response; the only major complaints seeming to be "this is great....but we want more." 

I just worry that the updates aren't coming fast enough or giving big enough improvements. The Wakanda DLC was impressive, and there was a window there, when the T'Challa hype was ripe, for more content and update drops that could have energized the player base and really moved this game towards a much healthier place. But they squandered the moment. I get that they wanted to give Wakanda its time in the sun and didn't want to detract from it, but it felt like a missed opportunity. Couple weeks after T'Challa hit, and everyone was bored again. But even so, the game is infinitely better and much more diverse than it was a year ago. And yeah, what else can we reasonably ask for?




> And true, Crystal Dynamics might have screwed up a fair bit with Avengers overall, but it _is_ rather bad form for Square-Enix to openly dump on one of its own corporate subdivisions. Then again, no such thing as loyalty in the corporate world, especially if one fails to perform according to standard. All that said, I am glad Spider-Man plays well for the most part.


It'd be understandable if Square wasn't earning revenue from the game too. I would understand (and expect) other game studios to dump on Avengers....but Square doing it? They cost themselves money and helped out their competition and for what? Just to distance themselves from a game few people associate with them in the first place? Square's name shows up on the loading screen but it's Crystal Dynamics everybody blames for Avengers' problems. This wasn't gonna damage sales on the next Final Fantasy or anything, so I really question what the f*ck Square was thinking. 

Sorry, just seems like bad business to me and I take that crap personally. Any business 101 student would know better than to publicly badmouth a project they're connected to. Hell, a freshman would know better than to do it privately, given how easily this sorta thing slips into the public field.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> Pretty much. I don't think this game has given us a bad update; everything they add makes the game a little bit better. Oh, except for that couple weeks where you could buy XP boosters from the marketplace, anyway. But that didn't last, and everything else seems to have been met with mostly positive response; the only major complaints seeming to be "this is great....but we want more." 
> 
> I just worry that the updates aren't coming fast enough or giving big enough improvements. The Wakanda DLC was impressive, and there was a window there, when the T'Challa hype was ripe, for more content and update drops that could have energized the player base and really moved this game towards a much healthier place. But they squandered the moment. I get that they wanted to give Wakanda its time in the sun and didn't want to detract from it, but it felt like a missed opportunity. Couple weeks after T'Challa hit, and everyone was bored again. But even so, the game is infinitely better and much more diverse than it was a year ago. And yeah, what else can we reasonably ask for?
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be understandable if Square wasn't earning revenue from the game too. I would understand (and expect) other game studios to dump on Avengers....but Square doing it? They cost themselves money and helped out their competition and for what? Just to distance themselves from a game few people associate with them in the first place? Square's name shows up on the loading screen but it's Crystal Dynamics everybody blames for Avengers' problems. This wasn't gonna damage sales on the next Final Fantasy or anything, so I really question what the f*ck Square was thinking. 
> 
> Sorry, just seems like bad business to me and I take that crap personally. Any business 101 student would know better than to publicly badmouth a project they're connected to. Hell, a freshman would know better than to do it privately, given how easily this sorta thing slips into the public field.


Generally cosigned. And speaking of War for Wakanda and With Great Power, I did like Spider-Man's cutscene interactions with Black Panther.

----------


## Ascended

So one of the devs or someone reiterated the other day that 2022 has more Avengers content coming. They haven't given up on the game, contrary to some rumors out there. 

Hopefully they release a roadmap soon, for all of 2022. I think people would feel better about the game's future if they could look at the full schedule and see who and what is coming. Word is She-Hulk is next. Can't say I'm too excited for that, I want somebody with a totally new and different powerset; Ant-Man/Wasp or Wanda/Strange, maybe someone with a permanent combat ally/pet like Falcon or even Moon Girl.....the characters all play differently and feel unique but I wanna see the game push the boundaries and do a hero who is utterly different, with a totally new approach. 

Oh, and Thor finally got a new MCU skin. From the first Avengers movie. Suit looks good, and they have the movie Mjolnir, but they used the "young Thor" face and hair (no beard) so it's a hard pass for me. But they finally fixed the problem on the Endgame Thor skin where the little disks on his chest didn't light up when he uses his intrinsic, and that makes me happy. 

Hey, a while back I came across a rumor that we'll be getting new, hero-specific champion skills at some point. Things like Thor using Stormbreaker for certain (new) attacks, or Cap using Mjolnir for certain (new) attacks. Anyone else see this? It'd be pretty cool if true but it reeks of fan fiction to me.

----------


## The Gold Stream

i'd like to play as Theo, I think he's an original game character so that's unlikely but portals would be a fun mechanic

kate bishop's teleporting was implemented pretty well

----------


## Ascended

Theo would be fun to play, I think. But if we're getting another teleporter I'd rather have America Chavez. 

So according to youtuber Sadot, this is the deal. Miller, a major leaker, says that CD got pissed off about how every big thing they do with the game gets leaked way early (with She-Hulk's voice actress seemingly confirming Shulk's next up being the latest example). So they decided to release a new character before Shulk just to screw with expectations. Miller claims to know who it is and left some clues....but one or more of them might be a false trail.

He claims

The character will be an "echo" which, I guess, is basically an established character with a new skin/VA and maybe a few tweaks to the playstyle. Kate and Clint are too different to be actual echoes of each other, I guess.

The character is around "USAgent" levels of popularity.

It will *not* be a Spider.

It *will* be female. 

They have "interesting" hair. 

So what established characters have echoes? I'm assuming this part is legit, if any of it is. A copy/paste hero would be easy and fast to do, and CD probably doesn't think they'd require a lot of new content with their release. 

For Cap echoes we have USAgent, Red Guardian, and Captain Carter. I'm writing off USAgent since we have skins that are already really close to that costume. I'm also writing off Bucky and Falcon as potential echoes since neither of them match Cap's in-game movelist very well (and Bucky's rumored for a late 2022 release anyway). If Kate and Clint are too different to be echoes of each other, then no way do Sam or Bucky fit the bill as echoes of Cap.

For Tony we have Iron Heart. Depending on how much they tweak the echo, maybe War Machine. Word is he was in development but got set aside for the moment, so *maybe* they just replace Tony's ranged options with Widow's guns and call it good? But if this is a Tony echo, it's probably Riri. 

For Thor it's Jane and Beta Ray Bill. Guys like Thunderstrike are too unknown to fit.

For Hulk it's really just Red Hulk, since She-Hulk is still on the table and supposedly coming this year. But since Jenn is on her way I assume this echo won't be a Hulk at all.

For Widow we have Yelena. But with bigger tweaks it could be nearly any gun user; Winter Soldier (except for his rumored release), Deadpool (I can't imagine that) or even someone like Blade or Nick Fury.

For T'Challa we have Shuri (unlikely since she's a NPC) or White Tiger. Depending on how modified the echo is though, it could be Daredevil, or practically any unarmed martial artist, and that's a big list.

For Spidey, if the "no Spiders" thing is false, we have Gwen...and Miles, if the "USAgent-level popularity" thing is false.

For Kamala I can't think of anyone but Reed Richards and it's almost certainly not him.

And I can't think of any echoes for either of the Hawkeyes.

I'd assume this character will hit in the first quarter if CD plans on releasing four heroes this year. And one would think they've considered MCU releases to see if they can overlap, though I don't think that's in the cards; the only thing hitting theaters or D+ in the first quarter (that we know of) is Eternals coming to streaming later this month, and Love&Thunder at the start of Q2 so the marketing would be in full swing for Q1. An Eternal could fit the criteria Miller gave us, but I don't know if any of them are similar enough to the game's roster to work as an echo? 

I figure it'll be Yelena, JaneThor or Captain Carter. All of them match, roughly, the parameters Miller provided. If the echo is literally just a reskin, then it'll be Yelena since Jane and Peggy would both require feminine adjustments to the OG body frame. Plus that would build off the Red Room events and subplots already in the game. Nat's new MCU skin even has the braid, which could be a test run for Yelena as well.

There was also a datamine (unrelated, far as I know) claiming that two new biomes; New England and Moon Base, are deep in development. But my guess is that these biomes, if real, tie into the Captain Marvel release we're rumored to get late in the year. Even if those locations made sense for a potential echo, it doesn't fit the narrative of this being a new decision made as a reaction to leakers, nor does it make sense that CD would throw a new skin on a character and call it "new" but then build a whole new biome for them.

----------


## The Negative Zone

I'm having a lot of fun with this game. My main character is Iron Man and I've created a build dedicated to constantly using Hulkbuster

----------


## CosmiComic

> I'm having a lot of fun with this game. My main character is Iron Man and I've created a build dedicated to constantly using Hulkbuster


Has it improved?

----------


## Ascended

> Has it improved?


Considerably. It's still fashionable to bitch about this game, and it certainly still suffers from a lack of variety on a few different levels, but the game has made consistent additions and improvements for over a year now. There's a lot of fun to be had before things start to really feel redundant. I saw it on sale at Target for twenty bucks and it's easily worth that. 

Anyway, haven't heard anything about the mystery echo hero in a few weeks but last I heard, it had been narrowed down to either JaneThor, Yelena, or Shuri. I think the only way this *won't* be Yelena is if the hero is released at the same time Love & Thunder comes out, in which case JaneThor would be a great way to ride that hype train and get some eyes on the game. But otherwise it almost has to be Yelena, I think.

----------


## babyblob

I just got this game at Walmart for 15 bucks.  I am enjoying it.  of course I am only a little ways into it.  Where Kamala has to escape the sewers.  I think the voice acting is well done and I am loving the Ms marvel character so far.

----------


## Anthony W

I don't know how they did it, but they did.

Marvel's Avengers is so _boring_. I appreciate what they are trying to do (No I don't) but the people buying this don't want or need a point of view character. There is no need for Ms Marvel to be here. From the second she shows up I was counting down to when I was going to get to use a character I bought (didn't actually buy the game) the game for. 

I suffered through little Kamala and got to use the Avengers and was quite pleased. Sure the game thought that Black Widow was a match for Task master (She is not, nor will she ever be) but it was fun. 

Then they stuck me with Kamala again. Then they gave me a *stealth mission*, because *that's* why I bought (didn't buy this game) this game for. Finally that is over with and...more Kamala?

No, game. I refuse. You have been added to the back catalog. See you when I see you, which will probably be when the zeta variant of covid rears it's head and we are all locked inside with nothing to do.

----------


## Havok83

Im honestly surprised this game never made it to PS Plus. Its a Square-Enix game and that publisher has been a support of Plus. Not to mention Marvel's partnerships with Sony with exclusive games as well as content for this game

----------


## Ascended

If anyone still cares, Jane Foster's Mighty Thor will be joining the roster this coming Tuesday, the 28th. 

Apparently she's from the multiverse. On her world, Odin went crazy and destroyed Asgard. Jane and Loki team up to defeat him and afterwards Loki then throws her into a multiversal portal, which is how she comes into the game.

Seen some skins. Her basic skin is vaguely similar to the game's standard Thor costume, which seems fitting (though I think Jane's is a better design). There's also a very comics accurate Thor skin as well as a Valkyrie one (both of which look really good), as well as a skin from that 70's What If? issue where Jane becomes Thor instead of Blake. 

I haven't seen any gameplay yet but she's just a Thor echo so I doubt there's much to her that's new. Different Ultimates probably, maybe a few other minor tweaks if we're lucky.

Can't say I'm impressed, honestly. It's been what, at least six months since PlayStation got Spidey, and almost a year since T'Challa? All that time without a new character and all we get is a copy of an established hero? Supposedly She-Hulk has been ready to go for ages but they delayed just for the sake of synergy with the show, as if they couldn't have pushed a tie-in with her already in-game. 

Month or two back, Thor picked up a glitch where I couldn't use his intrinsic Odinforce ability while attacking. He's my main, built around that ability, and it really killed my enjoyment playing him. So I stopped playing. Logged in last week to play an Event that dropped Apex gear (I like that set for several of the heroes) and found that Thor was working properly again, but now all the non-fliers can fly. Never had much of a problem with bugs and glitches in the game before, and it's weird that I'm seeing them now after so many updates designed to fix those things. So I knocked out the Event and haven't played since. 

I think whatever window of opportunity this game had to turns things around has closed. All the momentum we had with Wakanda dried up long ago, and even if the devs did make the changes/additions necessary to turn this into a great game, I don't think players would care anymore. Shame, this game could have been pretty great, and a lot of it *is* good, but a year without a major content/hero drop? Game's a zombie; dead already but still walking around.

----------


## GenericUsername

Jane Thor deep dive. Plays pretty similar to Thor, with a few differences: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxjz6fFQSJc

----------


## Frontier

> Jane Thor deep dive. Plays pretty similar to Thor, with a few differences: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxjz6fFQSJc


That's a very Jane Foster promotion, so good job on that front  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## GenericUsername

Twitch Prime Gaming has some Thor goods this month. Includes a Thor costume and some other goodies.

----------


## Ascended

So I leveled Jane. Went pretty quick, got her to level 50 within a week, power level 150 less than a week after that. No consumables, and I didn't play a ton, though I did run a mission or two almost each day. That was nice. Still putting together a proper gearset for her, but all her gear are exotics and her stats are more or less where I want them. 

For anyone worried she was gonna be 95% a pure copy of Thor, the good news is that she's only a 90% copy of Thor. The bad news.....is that she's 90% a copy of Thor.

Only about 3 real differences I've noticed in her standard kit from the Odinson; her standard light attacks throw the hammer a few feet in front of her, her intrinsic works slightly differently, and she has a different Ultimate Heroic. 

Light attacks are good; gives her a little reach and the hammer hits on its way back too. Good for crit% builds. Plays nicely with Jane's more controlled, finesse-based use of the hammer from the comics. But unless you use that specific "light/light/light" combo you're not gonna ever see it. Same kind of light attack Cap uses during his Ultimate too, I noticed.

Her intrinsic overcharge gives her the "god storm" buff, which deals a little AoE burst damage on every thrown attack. And it charges quasi-separately from the "call lightning bolts" regular intrinsic ability. It's a cool skill, but not one you'll see much if you melee focus.

For an Ultimate, she throws the hammer (doing cone AoE and knockback), which then flies around the area attacking people, just like Clint's Ultimate Heroic. While Mjolnir is flying about hitting people, Jane summons the All-Weapon (her Valkyrie mace from the comics) so you're not fighting unarmed the whole time. The All-Weapon, of course, functions exactly like Mjolnir. 

Not sure, but I think Jane's hammer will stray further from it's return path after being thrown, to have a better chance of hitting enemies. Thor has a gear piece that provides the same benefit but I think Jane gets it for free, or maybe it's in her skill trees and I forgot I had selected it. Again, plays to her unique usage of Mjolnir and it's a welcome tweak, but not one that really stands out much unless you focus on it.

Other than that, Jane's kit is pure Thor. In some ways, it's better than I thought it'd be, but in other ways it's worse. I expected to see one element replaced, in full, with that of another character. Like (example), they'd remove Thor's ranged attacks (hammer throw) completely, and instead give Jane a "lighting" themed copy of Iron Man's weapon systems. Something like that. What we got feels more original and honest to Jane's character than the single "mix n match" ability I was expecting. And maybe if we weighed that against what we got, it'd equal out to about the same. But the changes are so small, so spread out, they barely feel like they're there at all. And Thor's fighting style is so distinctive, it's hard to make Jane feel different even when you're using the abilities they changed and a different fighting style from how you play Thor. Ranged Thor feels as much like Thor as melee Thor, yknow? Light combo Thor feels as much like Thor as heavy combo Thor. 

Haven't done a side-by-side comparison, but Jane's skill trees do seem a little more varied and that helps her feel more unique, but not much. She feels more ranged friendly than the Odinson, but a lot of stuff overlaps.

What I've seen of her gear is all identical to Thor's, with the exception of a change to the Ultimate which adds an ice hazard to the cone AoE when you throw the hammer. I dig it. 

Her skins are highly limited. Only one on the marketplace, a direct copy of her comics costume. In her challenge card; one recolor (black) of her standard skin. Two versions of her standard skin without helmet or cape. Two Valkyrie skins; one gold, the other comics-accurate silver. Gold Valkyrie is the first thing you get in the card (which is appreciated greatly), assuming you've unlocked the thing with marketplace cash.  :Mad:  Emotes are mostly Thor's, with a few unique ones and one I swear was taken from Captain America. 

No story content at all. You get a motion comic scene explaining her arrival, which they released with the marketing. Nothing else. What you get is a mission chain; do X things so many times. Complete Y missions of this type. Generic stuff. Haven't finished that yet but far as I know you don't even get a new artifact. Jane doesn't even appear on the loading screen, when it's cycling through the roster. It is super bull shitty. Voice acting and dialogue is all pretty good though, I enjoy her interactions with the rest of the roster, though she doesn't appear in Wakanda's HQ with the rest of the roster.

She's just an echo, but I expected her to get at least as much content as the PS exclusive Spidey. I was wrong. 

I think Jane was a poor choice for an echo character. They should've done Yelena instead; Black Widow has enough variety in her kit, and is less distinctive in her style; you could have easily built a Yelena echo that felt different from Natasha. Jane and Thor? Two big blonde lightning throwing Vikings with hammers? She needed more changes than she got to feel in any way unique. Clint and Kate feel more different than Jane and Thor, by miles. 

And rumor is that Bucky is next up, and he *won't* be a echo of anyone. Not sure what the deal with She-Hulk is, if this is true. But while I've enjoyed playing a bit to get Jane up to snuff, if this is the best the devs can roll out the game well and truly is doomed.

----------


## The Gold Stream

https://www.trueachievements.com/n52...et-report-xbox

big fumble rest in power : ((((

----------


## Ascended

> https://www.trueachievements.com/n52...et-report-xbox
> 
> big fumble rest in power : ((((


We all saw it coming didn't we? 

Real shame, there was a good game buried in there somewhere. 

Oh, Winter Soldier did launch a few weeks back in case anyone missed it and still gives a damn. There's some overlap between him and Steve and Natasha but he's not an echo by any stretch, he's got his own playstyle and abilities and doesn't feel like Steve or Nat at all, despite some similarity. Actually a really fun character to play; I logged in to check him out and was quite pleased. 

His marketplace support is a lot better than what Jane got too, though he doesn't have any kind of intro quest either, just another generic "do X things Y times" kind of chain that eventually unlocks his iconic skin (which looks pretty good). I guess the Cloning Lab raid thing is where he shows up but I solo the game and don't have anyone at power level 175 so I can't play it. That's right, you can access and play Bucky before you can rescue him in-story. 

Think we all knew this game wasn't gonna make it very far without a lot of effort and clearly that effort wasn't made. 

I have no idea what the rights look like, is there a chance a studio like Insomniac could get their hands on the Avengers?

----------


## Frontier

> https://www.trueachievements.com/n52...et-report-xbox
> 
> big fumble rest in power : ((((


Welp...they tried.

----------


## Huntsman Spider

> We all saw it coming didn't we? 
> 
> Real shame, there was a good game buried in there somewhere. 
> 
> Oh, Winter Soldier did launch a few weeks back in case anyone missed it and still gives a damn. There's some overlap between him and Steve and Natasha but he's not an echo by any stretch, he's got his own playstyle and abilities and doesn't feel like Steve or Nat at all, despite some similarity. Actually a really fun character to play; I logged in to check him out and was quite pleased. 
> 
> His marketplace support is a lot better than what Jane got too, though he doesn't have any kind of intro quest either, just another generic "do X things Y times" kind of chain that eventually unlocks his iconic skin (which looks pretty good). I guess the Cloning Lab raid thing is where he shows up but I solo the game and don't have anyone at power level 175 so I can't play it. That's right, you can access and play Bucky before you can rescue him in-story. 
> 
> Think we all knew this game wasn't gonna make it very far without a lot of effort and clearly that effort wasn't made. 
> ...


There was a funny moment between Winter Soldier and Spider-Man where Spider-Man introduced him to Dungeons and Dragons. Funny little scene I found on Twitter.

----------


## Godlike13

The article says the plan was always to support it for only 3 to 5 years. So its not as nefarious as they are making it sound. 

Anyway, I booted this game up for the first time to play Winter Soldier. The game is fine. Im enjoying it, but i understand player complaints about it. To a point at least. Its not as bad as some make it seem. Mission design is weak and repetitive, the online experience is not good (Functionally is very poor all around), but the combat is decent and the character design is very good. Campaign was ok, the story was kind eeh as i didn't realize this game was part of Marvels failed Inhuman push. Interesting choice to center the story around Ms. Marvel. Which bring me to my probably biggest disappointment. The roster after all this time is surprisingly weak. Its seems to me the plan was to only release new characters with campaign expansions. Which i think that was very misguided and made for to slow a roll out. Anyone play Warframe. If you ask me from the start they should have rolled out characters like Warframe does frames. Some with story expansions, but a lot of they just drop in. I think how they did Bucky was fine. Its better for the character to exist in the game even if they don't have a story expansion.

Oh, and this is a Bucky specific gripe. His voice acting is terrible. So over dramatic and loud, so woe is me. He literally screams his audio logs. Its ridiculous. I get it, he's tortured. But a little more subtlety would have gone a long way. And less simping for Steve.

----------


## Ascended

> There was a funny moment between Winter Soldier and Spider-Man where Spider-Man introduced him to Dungeons and Dragons. Funny little scene I found on Twitter.


Ha! Yeah I got that interaction.

Anyone else having a glitch where Bucky is standing around in the helicarrier while you're playing him? I rarely/never got the buys and glitches everyone bitched about when the game first launched, but I got this one. So now me and my son scream about Bucky's evil clone hiding out right under Fury's nose.




> The article says the plan was always to support it for only 3 to 5 years. So its not as nefarious as they are making it sound.


That's old hat for this game. Things have never been as nefarious as people made it sound, but blasting this game has become a hobby for a surprising amount of people. And yeah, the devs will likely hit their 3-5 year mark, if barely, so....good for them I guess? Still, damn shame that appears to be all we'll get. Glad I didn't spend more money on this.




> Oh, and this is a Bucky specific gripe. His voice acting is terrible. So over dramatic and loud, so woe is me. He literally screams his audio logs. Its ridiculous. I get it, he's tortured. But a little more subtlety would have gone a long way. And less simping for Steve.


lol makes me glad I haven't bothered listening to the audio files. Definitely not gonna bother now. 

Maybe it's the voice actor thinking that Bucky's from the 40's, so maybe he doesn't realize how sensitive modern microphones are?

----------


## babyblob

This game gets a lot of flak but I have enjoyed what I have played of it.  I havnt played any of the extra stuff.  Just working on the main story right now.  But I am having fun with it.

----------


## Frontier

> Oh, and this is a Bucky specific gripe. His voice acting is terrible. So over dramatic and loud, so woe is me. He literally screams his audio logs. Its ridiculous. I get it, he's tortured. But a little more subtlety would have gone a long way. *And less simping for Steve.*


And Natasha is literally right there!

----------


## Username taken

Funny enough, I’ve largely enjoyed Marvel’s Avengers.

It’s not a perfect game but for some reason some folks in the gaming space wanted it dead.

The game plays fine, the campaign and it’s expansions were fine. My complaint about the game is the whole live service thing, it’s extremely difficult to get back into the game once you stop playing for a while.

Accessing missions is a total mess.

----------


## Godlike13

Well the multiplayer experience is really really bad. Solo the game is a lot of fun, the ai companions aren’t the smartest, but they work, they don’t rush you through the missions, it doesn’t take forever to play with them, and there’s less fear of crashes.
 I feel like if they expanded on the solo play experience the game would be better. Might not fit the vision they saw for the game, but it would serve the game we have better. Imagine if you could swap between your characters in missions for example and direct them with simple directions like staying in one place or attacking a particular target.

----------

